
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (July 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of
your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
xando
Hey, as usual, a friendly reminder. All positions posted here are available to
search on the map.

[https://whoishiring.io/search/27.859/-37.178/2/](https://whoishiring.io/search/27.859/-37.178/2/)

Also any feedback welcome here in comments

~~~
radarsat1
I was wondering why there were a whole 5 jobs available in a tiny town in
Argentina..

[http://i.imgur.com/56ScCXT.png](http://i.imgur.com/56ScCXT.png)

lol, don't think that's the San Francisco you were thinking of :)

~~~
xando
Heh right. Maybe a new it hub? who knows?

Thanks for the report. Fixed.

~~~
vdfs
An other one showing SF in North Africa:
[https://whoishiring.io/search/35.124/2.419/5/?order=distance...](https://whoishiring.io/search/35.124/2.419/5/?order=distance#hn12018662)

~~~
xando
thanks, fixed.

------
snowmaker
Y Combinator is hiring hackers (San Francisco, ONSITE)

We have a small team that makes the software that runs YC. Hardly any
investors write software, but YC was started by hackers so it's natural for us
to solve our problems that way.

The YC software is used by a relatively small number of people — mostly the YC
partners and founders — but the users are sufficiently important that through
them we are able to have huge leverage. YC has ambitious plans to create more
innovation in the world, and the only way to reach that level of impact is to
scale through software.

We're looking for a couple of great hackers to join us. It's not a job for
everyone, but it could be a good fit for someone who likes startups. Working
at YC, you'll get a lot of exposure to some of the best people in the startup
world.

If you're a hacker, have a look at the job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/8703c1d9-af67-4826-90e4-74...](https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/8703c1d9-af67-4826-90e4-74b5067c4dd7).

If it feels like a good fit, we’d love to hear from you.

~~~
csanch4
Will you ever be offering any software internships? Thanks!

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC & San Francisco SF | Full-stack Developers, DevOps
Engineers, Software Engineers, Frontend Engineers, Designers| On-site - Full-
time | $100k-$160k + equity

We're a small team (18 people!) of engineers, designers, and product builders
that were brought in to help fix HealthCare.gov in the winter of 2013. Since
then, we've been working with the government to improve the services
HealthCare.gov provides. Our revamped Healthcare.gov application is used by
millions, converts 35% better, and halves the completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to fix, and it’s surprising how much can be
done by a small group of empathetic people with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep
technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil servants in
government.

We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to radically improve how
our government serves its people, and we believe that the services our
government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel the same way,
we'd love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

Articles:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2013/10/22/the-l...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2013/10/22/the-
lessons-of-healthcare-gov-stretch-far-beyond-obamacare/)

[http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-
design/mee...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-design/meet-
nava-a-startup-that-wants-to-fix-the-governments-crappy-design)

------
dgreisen
Open Law Library | JS/Python dev; C# lead dev | openlawlib.org | U.S. REMOTE |
$80-130k

Open Law Library is a small nonprofit tech startup and open access legal
publisher dedicated to making the law accessible to all.

We are taking the tools and techniques developed for programmers to publish
software code - IDEs, linters, compilers, continuous integration/deployment,
VCS, etc - and adapting and transforming them for use by lawyers to publish
legal codes. Governments use our tools to save time and money and then publish
their laws openly for the public.

The founders are two lawyer/programmers (Scala, Python, and Javascript). Our
funding is a mix of donations, grants, and government contracts.

If you are looking for a meaningful way to contribute to our democracy, you
find joy in building the perfect tools for your users, you like deep and
challenging problems in such diverse areas as version control, DSL design,
UI/UX, and NLP (more accurately, LLP - Legal Language Processing :), and the
idea of helping build a team excites you, then drop me a line at
dgreisen@openlawlib.org.

* C# Lead Developer: Government lawyers live and breath MS Office, so our tools must integrate seamlessly with their MS-centric workflows. We are looking to hire a C# lead to help us build out our Microsoft team.

* Javascript/Python Developer: Our development environment for editing and publishing legal documents is based on the Atom editor. You will be integrating Atom with our existing Python backend and building all new tools, either in Atom plugins or in our Python backend, as appropriate.

~~~
aangjie
Are you open for remote outside the U.S?

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer (ONSITE)

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge backed Series A startup that builds a
lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that
takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs.
We can literally run queries orders of magnitude faster than other systems
([http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-
tes...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-tesla-
mapd.html)) and since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the
result sets with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) for
an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and data visualization background.

We’re a growing Series A company (24 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$170K /
0.2+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
vermorel
Lokad ([https://www.lokad.com](https://www.lokad.com)) | Paris, France |
Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

Big Data and Machine Learning applied to Supply Chain. We are profitable, fast
growing and largely bootstrapped. We have infrastructure, data processing,
scalability and reliability challenges. We need your help to get those
challenges addressed.

At Lokad, you will benefit from the coaching of an awesome dev team. You will
gain skills in Big Data processing and cloud computing apps. Our codebase is
clean, documented and heavily (unit) tested. Our offices are quiet (no open
space!), bright, and you can get three monitors.

We are a C#/.NET shop, and you will be developing under Visual Studio, the
source code being versionned in Git. Our apps are hosted on Microsoft Azure.
With .NET Core coming this year, we anticipate a few strategic migrations
toward Linux.

We expect strong software development skills from you. A taste for low-level
high performance computing is a big plus. A vivid interest for distributed
systems is very appreciated. Contributions to open source projects are also
highly regarded. We are located 50m from Place d'Italie in Paris (France).

To apply, drop me a mail at joannes.vermorel@lokad.com (I am the founder)

------
fmeyer
SharePop ([http://www.sharepop.com](http://www.sharepop.com)) | € 40-65K |
Berlin, Germany | Full-time | VISA

We are the first performance-driven influencer marketing platform for app
publishers. Based in Berlin and Korea, SharePop combines branding and
performance advertising by connecting app publishers with over 30 k+
influencers worldwide with a total audience of 90 m + followers. We enable app
publishers and agencies to scale influencer marketing and create visibility on
a risk-free CPI model.

Positions:

(senior) Backend Software Engineer (m/f) -
[http://bit.ly/1PzmmVR](http://bit.ly/1PzmmVR)

(senior) Front End Developer (m/f) -
[http://bit.ly/1r9wU2B](http://bit.ly/1r9wU2B)

Our current (to be improved by you) Stack Ruby and Elixir services and Ruby on
Rails Web apps Front end with Vanilla JS, but we're thinking about improving
it with React.

If you have any question, please send me an email at fm@sharepop.com

ps: There's a trend of agencies offering services, so if you're an agency,
save yourself some time, and ping the next one.

------
ThePhysicist
QuantifiedCode | BERLIN | GERMANY | FULL-TIME / PART-TIME | REMOTE

We're a bootstrapped deep-tech startup and we build the next-generation of
tools for understanding, improving and creating software code! Our vision is
to automate away all the boring parts of software development.

We're looking for people to join the core team and to help us on the technical
and non-technical side. We're currently steadily growing our revenue streams
and are about to launch a new, massively improved version of our code-analysis
technology, so it's an exciting time to get on board. For the right candidates
we are willing to offer a significant amount of company shares as well.

We're passionate about graph technologies, machine learning and programming
language design and we love contributing to and building open-source tools. We
work remotely and see our company not only as a way to make money but as a
core element in our own happiness, hence our top priority is to provide a good
work-life balance and help each team member to grow and achieve mastery in
what she or he does.

We're trying to build a diverse team and we don't tolerate any kind of
discrimination. In our interaction, we use the HackerSchool / Recurse-Center
social rules
([https://www.recurse.com/manual](https://www.recurse.com/manual)) and we try
hard to provide the best and friendliest working environment possible.

So, if you're passionate about programming and want to help us to build the
next generation of code analysis & transformation tools, please contact me:

andreas@quantifiedcode.com

Our current product:
[https://www.quantifiedcode.com](https://www.quantifiedcode.com)

------
jsanc
Network Polygraph ([https://polygraph.io](https://polygraph.io)) | Barcelona,
Spain | Full time, onsite

* Backend developer - druid, hadoop, kafka, spark - 25K€ to 50K€ - stock options

* Frontend developer - ember, react, d3.js - 25K€ to 50K€ - stock options

(Also looking for: marketers, sales assistants - do contact us for more info.)

30 min remote interview > quick remote programming test > in-depth remote
interview > on-site interview / pair programming > offer

Network Polygraph is a cloud-based network visibility service (in more
technical terms, a SaaS NetFlow collector) that can be deployed in minutes by
our customers. Among our most well-known customers are DigitalOcean, North-
American ISP Transtelco, and Spanish research and education network RedIRIS.

We recently raised 1M€ and are looking to expand our team of 4 to 9 in the
short term.

Your mission will be to redesign our software architecture & platform into one
that is more extensible, scales to massive traffic volumes, and that offers a
better UX.

Contact us at careers@polygraph.io

~~~
IOT_Apprentice
Your salary ranges are too low. In fact you should start with double the max
as your low range.

This is why there is a mysterious shortage of 'skilled' workers in Spain.

Minimum wage low skill jobs pay more than this in the US. Heck, your workers
would be better off in the rest of the EU or at least the UK.

~~~
wbl
The salary may be monthly. This is common in European job ads.

~~~
josephmx
50k Euros per month? Something tells me that's not right

------
shotgun
United States Digital Service | Washington, D.C. | ONSITE | $108,887-$160,300

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, UX experts, software
engineers, product managers, and others who are committed to untangling,
rewiring and redesigning critical government services.

You'll join a team of the most talented technologists from across the private
sector and government. Most people sign on for one year, but there are
opportunities for shorter or longer engagements–tours of duty.

It's totally rad, you guys.

Apply: [https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

Video:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/haley_van_dyck_how_a_start_up_in_t...](https://www.ted.com/talks/haley_van_dyck_how_a_start_up_in_the_white_house_is_changing_business_as_usual?language=en)

My interview process involved several phone interviews conducted by digital
service experts stationed at various agencies and the White House.

~~~
iamstephenliu
Standard resume format or federal resume format?

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper

\----------

London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Join us in our mission to make cities usable by building the ultimate
transport app.

Hiring for ALL roles (engineering, design, product), including:

\- \- Web Developer (React, Redux) -

We build a lot with modern JS technologies. We have our web app, but also many
systems behind the scenes that allow us to be the best source of transit data
in our cities.

We use React+Redux, css modules and postcss, webpack, Django.

\- \- Android Developers & iOS Developers -

We're particularly interested in developers who are passionate about UI,
and/or using sensors & location efficiently.

\- \- Site Reliability Engineers -

Help Citymapper scale its platform by orders of magnitude. We are currently in
+30 cities, but we are going to be expanding to reach everyone who needs us.

\- -

Read about our $40M Series B: [https://medium.com/@Citymapper/getting-from-a-
to-series-b-88...](https://medium.com/@Citymapper/getting-from-a-to-
series-b-883393164276#.sl0xm1s6w)

Apply at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Also you can contact me at emil at citymapper dot com if you have any
questions.

~~~
arungupta2008
is it available for international candidates ?

------
geertweening
Ripple | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Fulltime.
[https://ripple.com/](https://ripple.com/)

Hi, I'm a software engineer at Ripple. I work on blockchain software
infrastructure for financial institutions. Our mission is to create the
internet of value and support trillions of transactions globally.

We're looking to hire a Senior Software Engineer and a DevOps Engineer, see
our official ads here: [https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/) We primarily code in
NodeJS, we use and contribute back to open source software and some of us have
been writing JavaScript and Node for many years and know the ins and outs of
the ecosystem very well.

On the operations side we're in AWS, make extensive use of docker and use salt
and terraform. If you want more details I can bring you in touch with one of
our DevOps engineers.

Ripple is growing fast. We've got great funding (inc. Google Ventures &
Andreessen Horowitz), and a great team. Feel free to email me with any
questions: geert@ripple.com (My name is Geert). Or apply through our careers
page.

~~~
cyptccp
Thanks Geert!

------
lachenmayer
Boiler Room | London | Web Developer (full-stack) | full time, ONSITE

# Description

Boiler Room is the world’s leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets and live gigs from music hubs such as London, Berlin, New
York, Paris, LA and >60 other cities to music lovers all over the world.

You should have strong opinions about how web development should be done in
2016, and you should be able to come up with and implement new ideas for
consuming & sharing online music experiences. Going forward, we have some
really exciting ideas around peer-to-peer audio and video streaming - interest
and/or expertise in that area would definitely be a strong plus.

You'll be working in our river-side office in Wapping, East London, and you’ll
of course be able to go to and invite your friends to the exclusive parties
being live-streamed on the site.

# Stack/Keywords

React, Redux, ImmutableJS, CSS Modules, WordPress, Docker microservices,
RethinkDB

# Nice to have

\- Interest in functional & functional reactive programming concepts (eg. Elm,
Haskell) \- Familiarity with Event Sourcing / CQRS concepts \- Passion for
underground music culture

# Get in touch!

Email me at harry.l+hn@boilerroom.tv with links to your GitHub and/or your CV
:)

~~~
bootload
_" functional & functional reactive programming concepts"_

elm: "Farewell to FRP" ~ [http://elm-lang.org/blog/farewell-to-
frp](http://elm-lang.org/blog/farewell-to-frp)

------
Khay1024
Flexport | San Francisco | Fullstack and Frontend Engineers | Onsite

Want to build software that connects people? Here at Flexport, our mission is
to fix the user experience in Global Trade. To do so, we need a mix of
brilliant technologists and logistics experts interested in solving challenges
that come up with reshaping a trillion dollar industry. To keep up with our
explosive growth and international expansion, we’re looking to grow the team
by ~2-3 engineers per month in our San Francisco Headquarters. Check us out in
tech crunch here -
[http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/07/flexport/](http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/07/flexport/)

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software; -Care about the real world functionality of your programming;
-Desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and
increase operational capacity; -Have amazing coding skills and CS
fundamentals; and -Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views,organize the data flow with Flux
architecture,and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails
shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email Kristen@Flexport.com or check out our Angel List at
[https://angel.co/flexport/jobs](https://angel.co/flexport/jobs).

------
AustinBGibbons
Periscope Data | San Francisco | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/)

Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Golang, CoffeeScript, Java, Python)

Periscope is a data analysis tool for data analysts that allows them to type
SQL queries and get charts really, really fast. We are enthusiastic,
energetic, and passionate. We have gone from jumpstarting our car to hanging
on as the car races up the hill.

    
    
        - First day: you'll ship new code to production.
    
        - First week: you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.
    
        - First month: you'll write code at every level of the stack.
    
        - First 6 months: you'll rebuild a major piece of the Periscope stack.
    

More info: [https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-engineer)

------
jnovek
Software Engineer | Austin, TX | OwnLocal (YC W2010)

Positions: Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Senior Front End
Software Engineer

TL;DR: Full-time, local only. RoR, Go, JavaScript, SQL, ElasticSearch but we
think you can learn these things on the job if you're competent. We treat
employees like humans and pay market rates.

Our web apps are Ruby on Rails but recently more and more of our stack has
been in Go and JS. We've built a big API on ElasticSearch which serves
billions of requests per month.

We're interested in computer vision, OCR, speech recognition and video
transcoding because these things are all part of our bread and butter -- small
business marketing.

OwnLocal is dedicated to having a quality work environment for everyone. On
our engineering team we value collaboration over competition, respect work-
life balance and solve problems without blaming people. We have a "no
assholes" policy. We're big enough to be stable but small enough that everyone
still knows everyone else in the company. We pay market rates, $90k and up
(for a senior software engineer) depending on experience and have great health
insurance.

Learn more and apply at
[http://ownlocal.com/about/jobs/](http://ownlocal.com/about/jobs/)

~~~
AnAustinEng
> We pay market rates, $90k and up (for a senior software engineer)

FYI, that's about 20% under average market rates for 'Senior' in Austin. Hope
this helps your hiring and quality.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about quality, system automation, home automation, user
experience or one of a variety of open positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a couple roles: mobile dev/senior mobile dev (native
iOS, Android), and full-stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js, NodeJS). We also hire interns so please feel free to apply for that
as well. Salary ranges based on experience from $70k to $120k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to olivia at tophat dot com.

~~~
ohstopitu
just out of curiosity: I have emailed my resume to alex.ehlke@tophat.com
(may), chris@tophat.com (may), and olivia@tophat.com (june).

However I have yet to receive any reply from anyone!

~~~
nxh
I second this. Contacted chris@tophat.com and olivia@tophat.com and received
no response.

~~~
joenot443
Same boat. Sent an email to Olivia last month with no reply.

~~~
danielhooper
I also did not receive a reply when emailing Olivia last month.

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK (Brixton) |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk) | Full-Time | ONSITE

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £9.5bn worth of property, without charging any
admin fees to tenants.

We're hiring dev #1 and #2, looking for generalists, thought-leaders, and
those with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founding team, and
have full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems in
the industry. We find problems, improve customer experiences, and commit code
every day.

\- Lead Software Engineer | C# | £30k - £55k | up to 0.5% |
[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143003-lead-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143003-lead-software-engineer)

\- Front-End Developer | £30k - £55k | up to 0.5% |
[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-developer)

\- Jobs Page: [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Press Coverage:

\- [https://angel.co/openrent/activity](https://angel.co/openrent/activity)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile.

Look forward to meeting you!

~~~
reledi
Excited to see a platform that doesn't charge fees to tenants. The rental
industry in the UK, and especially London, is ripe for disruption. No fees is
a good first step. Another example, one search criteria that many renters will
not compromise on is shared housing, yet many (all?) platforms do not offer
this search filter.

Gotta admit the salary range for the lead engineer position is worrying. You
won't find anyone worth their salt for such an important role in an early
stage company starting at £30k.

~~~
SandB0x
> You won't find anyone worth their salt for such an important role in an
> early stage company starting at £30k.

Probably not at £55k either.

~~~
kafkaesq
Let alone "thought leaders", like the ad says they're expecting to recruit at
that range.

------
matt-ingresso
Ingresso | London, UK | ONSITE

Ingresso is a London-based ticketing startup. We have done the work to connect
to a large number of ticketing system APIs, allowing us to transact directly
on the venue's system. We are profitable and growing fast, processing around
£30 million worth of tickets in the first half of the year.

Our ticketing platform consists of:

\- an API (exclusively powering Amazon's ticketing business
tickets.amazon.co.uk)

\- a white label website (eg www.disneytickets.co.uk and
www.fromtheboxoffice.com)

We aim to make these two products the best in market, and need your help to do
it.

We use a combination of Python, Go and Objective-C (server-side not Apple
SDK). We have recently written 2 microservices in Go, and have just migrated
half our infrastructure to a containerised platform using Google Cloud /
Kubernetes. Our core backend services runs on FreeBSD machines in a dedicated
datacentre.

We're looking for:

\- Senior Backend Web Developer (£50-65k)

\- Full Stack or Backend Web Developer (£40-50k)

\- Junior Technical Analyst (£25-30k)

[http://www.ingresso.co.uk/careers/](http://www.ingresso.co.uk/careers/)

matt at ingresso.co.uk

------
spxdcz
Bipsync | New York, NY | Senior Software Engineer | Onsite | Full-time | To
$115,000 plus equity package, healthcare, dental, vision and flexible working

Bipsync is a fast growing, venture-funded SaaS startup with a product
obsessively designed to help financial organizations manage their research.
Most of our customers are multi-billion dollar hedge funds based in New York.
As a Senior Software Engineer you’ll use your full-stack skills to develop the
product on a range of platforms, including web, desktop and mobile.

Interviews will usually be a quick telephone call followed by an in-person
meeting. We don't do crazy problem-solving whiteboard stunts.

* Email: dan@bipsync.com with questions, etc.

* [https://www.bipsync.com](https://www.bipsync.com) to find out about the product

* [https://www.bipsync.com/senior-software-engineer-new-york-in...](https://www.bipsync.com/senior-software-engineer-new-york-in-vc-funded-fast-growing-software-startup/) for the job spec

~~~
infinite8s
Wow, $115k is what a junior engineer can expect at Bloomberg a year out of
school. Good luck with your search!

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS, ReactJS, Django,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery,
Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Junior/mid level front-end developer
      - DevOps engineer
      - Linux systems administrator
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

~~~
zfunk
Hi, are there rough salary guides for these? Particularly for the quantitative
analyst position listed on the website

Thanks

------
jruss
Product Engineer at First | Durham, NC OR Remote | Full Time |
[https://first.io/](https://first.io/)

First is a venture-funded startup at the intersection of predictive analytics
and real estate tech. We identify when and why people will move, and build
products to change the game for real estate professionals and consumers.

As one of our first engineers, you'll help guide key design, architecture, and
technology decisions. This includes driving the product roadmap, bringing
"design thinking" on product features, coordinating development efforts across
the team, and working alongside designers to iterate on product UI/UX.

Apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/first](https://boards.greenhouse.io/first)

Learn more: [http://fortune.com/2016/03/13/tech-startup-companies-
durham/](http://fortune.com/2016/03/13/tech-startup-companies-durham/)
[https://www.facebook.com/Firstanalytics](https://www.facebook.com/Firstanalytics)
[http://scottbarstow.com/the-scott-barstow-show-
episode-003-m...](http://scottbarstow.com/the-scott-barstow-show-
episode-003-mike-schneider-ceo-of-first-io)

------
AdamWynne
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Front-end
developer for Fintech startup | Onsite | Contract or perm

Rip up the old rule book of banking, and join our magic circle of dreaming,
building and testing with customers in how we can solve key problems for UK
small and medium businesses. We are an intrepid team of warriors from varied
backgrounds and conquests (small start-up of 10) who operate in WeWork
Moorgate. Our elite team is looking for a front-end dev to breathe life into
our UX/UI. No financial services experience necessary at all, just the desire
to drive instant impact, and create legacy in etching their name into history
by helping us change financial services.

You should be a javascript mutant with mad ES6 skillz. You should have
personal projects, be curious and prize the craft of programming. The team
assembled have aeons of experience designing, running and scaling software
systems. Our journey will be filled with learning, fun and hard work (skill at
table tennis is a nice-to-have).

Our stack is currently AngularJs 1.x, React + Redux, C# 6 backend (planning on
moving to .Net core in the medium term), best practice devops, Github flow

Throw your hat in the ring and join our fight to change banking

You will need to be able to work in the UK. Candidates can email me personally
at adam.wynne at investec dot co dot uk

------
dannysu
Kash (YC S14) | withkash.com | Full Stack Engineer | ONSITE in San Francisco,
CA / Waterloo, ON, Canada / Toronto, ON, Canada

We're on a mission to build a new payment network as an alternative to credit
cards.

Why? Credit cards impose a hidden tax on everything. The profit margin of your
average neighborhood store is under 2%. A typical grocery store’s operating
margin is around 1.7%. On the other hand, the typical cost of processing all
payments is about 2%. As Priceonomics puts it, "Credit card fees are 2% or
more of nearly pure profit."

There has been many innovations built on top of the existing credit card
network, but none of those fundamentally changes the equation. Kash is
changing the equation.

With the former CEO of Visa leading our board, and all the momentum we're
seeing, we're confident that a new network can be built. Come chat with us to
learn more if you think this is a worthy cause.

We currently use: GCE/AWS, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Docker, Kubernetes,
Angular.js, React, Objective-C for iOS, Android We're looking for engineers
with a demonstrated ability to learn and past experience building both
scalable and maintainable software.

For more details and to apply, please visit
[http://withkash.com/careers](http://withkash.com/careers). If you’re
interested in the Toronto location, please apply to the Waterloo job posting
and let us know. Please mention that you saw us on HN.

------
phillytom
Sailthru | Wellington, New Zealand | Rails Engineer & SRE/DevOps Engineer |
REMOTE

The Role:

We're looking for an experienced Ruby developer and SRE/DevOps engineer to
work on our mobile marketing platform, which powers real-time messaging,
automation and analytics for the world’s largest brands. Ideally, you've
worked with Rails, Sinatra, Sidekiq and these are not scary for you (bonus
points for Elixir experience). Writing tests is something you can't live
without.

We have approximately 20 running micro-services that serve hundreds of
millions of requests per month (and growing rapidly). Our services rely on a
range of technologies, which you’ll have to become familiar with, including:
MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis, Rabbitmq, Fluentd, Docker, CoreOS, Ember.js,
Elixir, GO, and RoR.

Technical Requirements - Rails: * 5+ years of relevant experience

* Rails, Sinatra, and Sidekiq (Elixir is a plus)

* You understand data structures and algorithms, computational complexity inside and out.

* You have a solid understanding of networks,operating systems, information security, and databases.

* You’ll rapidly familiarize yourself with the infrastructure use to support Carnival - RabbitMQ, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis, and more.

* You believe in the importance of tests and TDD.

* You’re comfortable within an AWS environment.

* Scaling high volume, high throughput distributed systems is just another day on the the job for you.

Technical Requirements - SRE/DevOps: * AWS

* Docker, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis, Ruby

* Experience with scaling

NZ residency or a valid NZ work visa is a plus. Proximity to NZ timezones are
a plus. Full remote is OK.

Any questions or to apply, email tjanofsky@sailthru.com

------
arnvald
Kaligo | On-site, Full-time | Singapore | Visa sponsorship

* Senior backend developer: [http://startupjobs.asia/job/18385-senior-software-developer-...](http://startupjobs.asia/job/18385-senior-software-developer-backend-it-kaligo-singapore)

* Senior front-end developer: [http://startupjobs.asia/job/18384-senior-software-developer-...](http://startupjobs.asia/job/18384-senior-software-developer-front-end-front-end-developers-kaligo-singapore)

We're a mix of a booking platform and loyalty provider. Our users may book
hotels and either pay with cash and earn miles in their airlines'/banks'
loyalty programs, or (for selected partners) redeem their miles.

We launched our first product in October 2014 and since then we grew to team
of 30. Now we're looking for senior developers to join us and help us building
new, more advanced products, and improve our practices and quality of the
codebase. There's a lot of challenges ahead of us and we need a solid, hard-
working people to overcome them.

We are a Singapore-based company with an international team (more than 10
different nationalities). As long as you're willing to relocate to South-East
Asia, we're open to talk to you.

Keywords: Ruby, Elixir, JavaScript, AngularJS, AWS, functional languages,
single page application

You can apply via links provided or simply contact me at greg@kaligo.com

------
BrainCheck
BrainCheck | Houston, TX | Full Time, ONSITE | Game Developer

[http://braincheck.com](http://braincheck.com)

BrainCheck is a funded Digital Health startup developing a platform for
tracking cognitive fitness and assessing conditions such as concussion and
memory impairment. Our technology is mobile-first, gamified to appeal to a
wide variety of test-takers, and HIPAA compliant. If you have a passion for
neuroscience, big data, big ideas, and building technologies that can make a
real difference in people’s lives, this position is for you.

We are looking for an experienced front-end developer to help improve our
existing product, deploy onto new platforms, and launch new products. You
should have strong fundamentals and an ability to learn, adapt, and work
independently. Experience with Unity and C# is preferred.

Send questions or resumes to careers@braincheck.com.

------
spowers
MORSE Corp | Boston/Cambridge, MA | $80k - $140k | US Citizens only

MORSE develops algorithms and software for operational systems, implementing
leading edge technologies for robotics, autonomous air and undersea vehicles,
and coordination of human teams.

In particular, we are hiring:

Vision Navigation and Robotics Perception Engineer -- Focus on pushing the
state of the art in computer vision and navigation to eliminate reliance on
GPS and greatly increase the perception capabilities of future robotic
systems. Develop and implement vision navigation algorithms to enable visual
odometry, landmark correlation, and target recognition for various robotic and
unmanned vehicle applications.

Senior Software Architect -– Focus on designing and developing software for
autonomous vehicle systems. The domains are diverse, including real-time
autonomy, machine learning, AI, mobile devices (Android, Windows Mobile), and
web development. Creative candidates who want to make an immediate impact will
thrive in the MORSE environment. This role will involve both leadership and
hands-on development.

If either of these sound interesting, email us at info@morse-corp.com. Please
include your resume.

Visit us at [http://morse-corp.com/jobs](http://morse-corp.com/jobs) to learn
more.

------
rymohr
Kumu | Honolulu, HI | REMOTE | Software engineer / javascript developer

Kumu is a web-based data viz platform that helps people understand complex
relationships, mostly through network, systems, and stakeholder maps. We’ve
spent the past four years refining Kumu’s visualization platform and we’re
embarking on our next phase: developing a suite of tools and products to
simplify the process of creating maps (through surveys, custom forms, and
integrations with other platforms) and making it easier to collaborate on maps
remotely (through integrated discussions, branching/forking, and version
control).

We’re currently working with some of the world’s top organizations including
The Omidyar Group, Gates Foundation, Hewlett Foundation, USAID, Stanford
ChangeLabs, Democracy Fund, World Bank, Humanity United and more.

    
    
        - Full-time position (remote or join team on Oahu)
        - Salary $60-80k
        - Equity 1-2%
        - Small team with recurring subscription revenue over $100k / year
        - Flexible hours with a fun mission-driven team 
        - Stack: react, rails, webgl, webpack/babel, aws, git/github, slack, hangouts, IE11+
        - Bonus points for experience with: graphs/networks, couchdb, elasticsearch, redis, d3
    

On a day-to-day basis you’ll primarily be working with Ryan (@rymohr) and will
be involved throughout the entire development process: from the initial
brainstorm to flush out the basic architecture all the way to the final stages
of testing and release. We like to move fast and ship often, and we try to
break work into weekly deliverables to keep everyone’s expectations and
progress in check. We do a quick hangout at the beginning of each week to
revisit everyone’s immediate priorities.

Please send an email to careers@kumu.io if you’re interested or know somebody
we can reach out to who might be. Thanks!

[https://kumu.io/manifesto](https://kumu.io/manifesto)

[https://twitter.com/rymohr](https://twitter.com/rymohr)

~~~
lxweb102
Hey, I think I'll be a great fit for this possition. Here is my Linkedin,
[https://ar.linkedin.com/in/lisandro-
fernandez-b040625](https://ar.linkedin.com/in/lisandro-fernandez-b040625).

------
bayonetz
RAND Corporation | Santa Monica - D.C. - Pittsburgh - Boston | Research
Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

We are the world’s leading public policy and decision making think tank. Read
more about us here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAND_Corporation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAND_Corporation)
or here: [http://bit.ly/1ImrPH8](http://bit.ly/1ImrPH8) or here:
[http://rand.org](http://rand.org)

We are looking for eager, creative folks who can partner with well with PhD
level researchers to create cool end-to-end prototypes of research concepts.

You will work on project teams of research staff and domain experts and will
often be the sole software engineer on the project. Our group functions a lot
like an internal software development consultancy.

For Research Software Engineer position, technical needs will vary by project
so you should be a well-rounded generalist able to develop solutions in MORE
THAN ONE of the following application areas: web, mobile, desktop,
visualization, database, modelling & simulation, machine learning, and
statistical analysis. Bonus points for visual analytics and Hadoop/Spark/”Big
Data” type skills.

Don’t be scared! You don’t have to be wizard at all these. The researchers
provide the depth, you just provide the breadth, creativity, and eagerness to
learn.

Good work life balance compared to startups and mainstream tech companies. 20
days of vacation per year that you are incentivized to take! Respectable
salaries despite being a non-profit.

Ready yet? Shoot me your resume, portfolio, work samples, etc. at:
dev.hiring@rand.org

-Chris

------
wrdevos
Codaisseur ([https://www.codaisseur.com](https://www.codaisseur.com)) -
Amsterdam NL, ANY time :) - On site

We train people into junior developer jobs and we help companies train their
juniors/mediors with monthly classes, mentoring, and coaching. This is growing
fast.

We are looking for on site teachers and coaches who want to be available at
least 1 day per month as a freelancer.

Other than that, we are looking for a part/full time (min. 3d/week)
teacher/developer, preferably with excellent JS skills: Node, React, Redux,
Angular, etc.

As a teacher, you are responsible for 1 or more days of teaching + content in
our courses.

As a developer, you are responsible for building and maintaining our content,
planning, and evaluation infrastructure.

You will work with our core team (7 people) and freelance teaching/coaching
staff (34 people). We do mostly classroom training and (remote)
coaching/mentoring. We organise Meetups about teaching and learning code to
spread the word, share our knowledge, and demystify code for the masses.

[APPLY VIA]: teachers@codaisseur.com

Cheers!

------
brittany6229
REMOTE ONLY - GitLab

We're hiring production engineers, developers, UX designers, and more. Work on
mostly open source software!

[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're a remote-only company so everyone is on an equal level. GitLab is an
open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1,000 contributors.

------
jetcom
Iterable ([https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA

Come join Iterable. We are 21 people bringing the growth hacking tools that
consumer Internet companies like Google/Twitter/Facebook build internally to
other large-scale companies. We aim to build the best user growth engine on
the planet. It's crazy how messaging and email usage are changing, but the
technology and capabilities haven't caught up to the 21st century.

Our team of hackers and thinkers is from quant finance/Twitter/Google, (we
built large parts of Twitter's growth systems). One of our top level goals is
to build a uniquely fun and growth oriented company culture. Knowledge sharing
in any capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction
markets or PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely
functional data structures to others? We pair program, design together, and
generally create a learn-and-teach environment here. This is an opportunity to
join a super-fast growing startup, in a huge market and with a great team,
while it's still early.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face:

    
    
      - Scale our messaging API
      - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
      - Write software to build machine learned user models 
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
      - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform
    

Some aspects of our culture that make us different:

    
    
      - We are all very focused on self improvement 
      - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values (work when you want, on what you want) 
      - We are chill and empathetic people 
      - The company is completely transparent 
    

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - Elasticsearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - ES6
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
      - AWS
    

You'll get to work with us at our office at 5th and Market in San Francisco.
If this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you, please email
me: aXRzYXVuaXhzeXN0ZW0raG5AaXRlcmFibGUuY29t

------
timols
Aconex | San Francisco, CA USA, Melbourne, Australia| Full-time | Senior
Software Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE | $135k+

Aconex is a highly profitable project collaboration company with most of the
worlds largest construction companies as customers. We are to construction
projects what Atlassian is to software projects.

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring a new product to market with a strong financial aspect. Our stack is
based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of different
technologies at play - Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc.

To begin with, you'll be working with Java 8 (using Dropwizard), Angular,
Typescript as well as many other tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out!

Technology choice is open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.aconex.com](https://www.aconex.com)

If you're interested, email me at tolshansky(at )aconex( dot)com

------
yummyfajitas
Wingify Labs | Pune (Kalyani Nagar) and Delhi (Pitampura), India.

Wingify (wingify.com) is the company behind Visual Website Optimizer
(vwo.com). Wingify Labs is focused on building new worldclass products, both
SAAS and consumer facing. If you want to level up your skills and build things
you've never thought you could build, this is the place for you. We've got a
lot of projects cooking - a SAAS focusing on re-engaging site visitors, a
mobile app aiming to be WeChat for India, a FinTech project servicing
agriculture and several more.

We are hiring data scientists (code + statistics), deep backend engineers
(algorithms/concurrency/computer architecture), application engineers
(frontend and backend), devops, mobile developers, support, and a director of
engineering/other engineering leaders. With high probability we have a place
for you here.

If interested reach out to chris@wingify.com.

~~~
srean
"With high probability..." the pun ha been noted sir.

------
mbthomas
Blink Health | New York (Manhattan/Soho) | Full Time | Onsite | $100K-200K +
equity | [https://www.blinkhealth.com](https://www.blinkhealth.com)

We offer $10k for each successful referral as well. Just send a resume to my
inbox and then follow-up with an intro e-mail.

Blink Health has quietly raised the largest series A in NYC this year. Our
goal is to provide Americans unprecedented access to the lowest available
prices for pharmaceuticals. We're building the connective tissue across all
players in the pharma space and creating the technical and data infrastructure
across payers, providers, patients and pharma.

Having recently grown our engineering team to 20, now we're looking for:

\- Lead Security Engineer (our first Security hire): a pragmatist who is
committed to building products that defend our users and possess an
understanding of cryptographic principles and tools and penetration testing.
Will guide our team to design secure systems and will attack and defend those
systems.

\- Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer: has experience with broad array data
storage technologies (Hadoop/MapReduce, Redshift, Spark). Can build data
pipelines from the ground up. Expert in SQL and NoSQL.

\- Python expert to work with us full-stack: define best coding and software
architecture practices, lead efforts to open-source internal projects, and
build out core infrastructure.

\- Senior Product Managers: lead product strategy for a functional team
consisting of front/backend engineers, and business stakeholders. eCommerce /
consumer web experience is a huge plus.

\- Senior Frontend Engineers: use React, Babel, Webpack, Node, ES (6, 2016,
next) to build the user interface to Blink. Strong experience with frontend
infrastructure and isomorphic applications would be particularly valuable.

Thanks. Michael Thomas, CTO

CONTACT: mthomas@blinkhealth.com

------
rahulvohra
Superhuman - [https://superhuman.com](https://superhuman.com) | Full-stack
Engineer & iOS Engineer | Founding Team | Full-time | San Francisco | ONSITE

==Superhuman==

• What: Rebuilding the email experience. Think vim/sublime for email, for web
& mobile: lightning fast, beautiful, and programmable

• Why: 900M+ people spend 1/3 of their day in email, they deserve superpowers
that make them brilliant

• Vision: Greater productivity platform / OS

• Funding: $5M+ seed, led by First Round Capital (first VCs in Uber, Square,
etc.)

• Stack: Javascript, React, Golang, Postgres, Objective-C/Swift

==Team==

• My Co-founder & CTO Conrad was VP Eng at Bugsnag, and built Pry (used by 25%
of Ruby developers)

• My Co-founder Vivek founded Rapleaf/LiveRamp (acquired by Acxiom for $310M)

• I was previously Founder & CEO of Rapportive (YC'10, acquired by LinkedIn)

==Contact==

Email me: rahul@superhuman.com

– Rahul Vohra, Founder & CEO

~~~
bootload
_" Rebuilding the email experience"_

are you rebuilding tool (or could you program your tool) as RFS #28 ~
[http://old.ycombinator.com/ideas.html](http://old.ycombinator.com/ideas.html)
& [http://paulgraham.com/ambitious.html](http://paulgraham.com/ambitious.html)

~~~
rahulvohra
Both, actually. Rebuilding the tool, but also making it programmable :)

~~~
bootload
thx @rahul, going for hacker market is a good move, be watching it.

------
elliottcarlson
General Assembly ([http://generalassemb.ly](http://generalassemb.ly)) | New
York, NY | NYC ONSITE + US/UK REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Fulltime

General Assembly transforms thinkers into creators through education and
opportunities in technology, business, and design. We offer classes,
workshops, long-form courses, and events in worldwide markets including New
York where we are headquartered, Atlanta, Austin, London, Hong Kong, Sydney,
San Francisco, Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago, Seattle, Melbourne, and
Washington DC. We also partner with Fortune 500 companies to spur innovation
through increased digital fluency and more effective approaches to
collaboration. We have small, cross-functional product teams that are
developing innovative new solutions to online education, and currently we have
various open positions across the engineering organization that we are looking
to fill. If you want to be part of a diverse team, working on challenging
tasks, and want to help the world expand their knowledge to better themselves
and their careers via education, drop us a line. If you're in New York City,
let's grab a drink or a coffee and chat!

See our full list of open positions ranging from engineering, to design, to
teaching opportunities at
[https://generalassemb.ly/careers](https://generalassemb.ly/careers). Please
feel free to contact me directly with your resume or any questions at elliott
. carlson - at - generalassemb.ly

------
njay
Hipmunk | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Looking for machine learning engineers and experienced full-stack engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist. We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value
learning and growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in
doing so. For example, every other Friday is open time for you to spend time
becoming a better engineer. Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis, Python,
nginx, HBase, Coffeescript, React/Redux, es6, Swift, and a few more things.
Steve, our cofounder, built Reddit with many of those and they've proven solid
throughout the years.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (55 employees incl. 30 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them. We're looking for folks that love all of the
above and will help us keep our standards high. You can go to
www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
breno
Scrapinghub | [http://scrapinghub.com](http://scrapinghub.com) | 100% remote
(all timezones!)

Scrapinghub Ltd. is looking for a Senior Designer, QA Engineer, Support
Engineer and more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scrapinghub](https://jobs.lever.co/scrapinghub)

Quick summary of the open positions:

\- Senior Designer: you’ll be in charge of everything related to UX and
graphics for our entire suite of platform products.

\- QA Engineer: you will estimate, plan, and coordinate testing activities to
ensure product quality for all components of the Scrapinghub platform

\- Support Engineer: you will provide customer support across all our
platforms, working closely with development, sales and other technical teams
to ensure our customers are receiving the best service possible.

We're a fully distributed company with 130 engineers and staff. Based around
open source, we maintain Scrapy, Portia, Webstruct, Frontera, and other tools
made for crawling and scraping massive web datasets– everyone at SH helps
makes these projects grow, and we offer to pay you to work on open source if
you have the right skills (though everyone inside the company is encouraged to
contribute).

You'll have the chance to work on projects that harvest and transfer datasets
of thousands of millions of records, as well as build some of the systems that
will deliver data to current Fortune 500 companies and the startups that are
building great products on top of our stack.

We have a very engineering-driven culture (two engineer-founders) and a great
place to work if you're self-directed, curious, and interested in working in
open source environments. More on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/).

We've been growing a lot during the past two years and we're looking for great
additions to our team, wherever you're located! Positions are full-time and
include 20 days of paid vacations per year, your local country holidays, a
hardware allowance, and an online services program for professional growth
(Online courses, screencasts, books and more).

------
bjanmaat
DataFox ([http://datafox.com](http://datafox.com)) | Amsterdam, the
Netherlands | Full-Stack Developer | Full-time or Contract

DataFox is a 30-person data science startup in San Francisco, backed by Google
Ventures and Goldman Sachs.

We're looking for full-stack developers in Amsterdam. You'll initially work
remotely, but we'll fly you out to San Francisco to get to know the team and
our company. Over time, it's our goal to build a big team around you, in
Amsterdam.

Full-Stack Developer: * 2+ years work experience * Eagerness to learn new
programming languages * DevOps experience would be helpful * Experience with
Node.js, MongoDB, or Ember.js would be a plus

I'm the CEO, if you're interested, please email me here: bastiaan [at] datafox
[dot] com

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle | Full Time

We are builders and owners We believe we are solving some extremely big
problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and
each other—successful.

Ideas we believe in: Confront the hard problems and solve them. Don't bullshit
people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work. Never stop.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, Competitive salary, Benefits, perks, and
stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events

Please visit
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for positions. Email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
cloudmike
Moat Boat is hiring two experienced programmers (San Francisco, ONSITE), one
interested in leading and doing, the other more interested in doing.

Moat Boat is a tool for thinking creatively together inside virtual reality.
Whatever you say, just starts happening around you. It's a little crazy. We're
very early (two of us), pre-product, post-prototype, funded, and excited to be
working from first principles to figure out what it means to think and create
inside this new medium.

I previously made Simplenote/Simperium (YC S10), which we sold to
WordPress.com, and before that I worked at Irrational Games (makers of
BioShock). My co-founder Katrika led design on Labs teams for Office, Xbox,
and Windows at Microsoft. It's just the two of us. This is our first public
job posting. We don't have a hiring page yet. Our site will be refreshed soon
(moatboat.com).

We don't have free lunch or lots of ping pong tables. We're not killing it or
growing explosively or hiring Engineer #20 to fulfill specific duty X.

We do have reasonable salary, generous equity, a strategy/runway for riding
out the VR hype until it goes mainstream, and many fun technical and design
challenges. We're looking for another lady and/or gentleman to join the
founding team as peers. A good fit could be a very experienced fullstack or
frontend dev looking to dive into something more game-like, or an experienced
game dev looking to build something that's not just fun, but also impactful.
hello-AT our domain if you're looking for a change.

------
jamieiles
Full-time, remote within US

Ksplice is the leading technology that allows administrators to patch the
kernel on the fly with zero downtime and zero disruption. We're a distributed
team of engineers forming part of the Linux and Virtualization group at Oracle
with a passion for working on exciting technology, software craftmanship and
all things Linux.

We're looking for a systems engineer to join us, helping Ksplice patch even
more of the system, support new releases and improving our workflow. If you
take pride in crafting software, don't rest until you full understand complex
problems and are curious about what happens on the layer below then Ksplice
will be of interest to you. You'll like working at all levels of a Linux
system, developing tooling in Python+bash, analyzing security vulnerabilities
in Linux kernel patches, enhancing the Ksplice tools and improving the
workflow.

Required skills include:

    
    
      * Skilled with software development best practices including TDD
      * Expert level C/C++ programming
      * Understanding of security issues and defences in compiled languages
      * Strong experience with Python
      * Experience developing the Linux kernel or similar embedded systems
      * Excellent problem solving and debugging skills
    

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

------
bessieweiss
Cloud Academy | Multiple Positions| San Francisco, CA / Mendrisio, Switzerland
| Full Time | On-Site/Remote | Salary $80-140k for all below dependent on
location and experience

At Cloud Academy, we‘re builders. Learning new technology is just as exciting
for us as building it. We do this through utilizing and developing cutting-
edge technology and empowering students, developers, engineers and companies
to build and grow products with robust and constantly updated cloud skills.
Now is your chance to join our talented team that delivers unparalleled
educational content to developers worldwide.

We are looking for several members of our research and content team to work on
AWS, Azure, Google Cloud and/or DevOps. If you’re passionate about cloud
technologies, and love to always be learning, this might be a great fit for
you. In some cases, we don’t require you to be an expert in the cloud platform
you’re working on – we will pay you to get certified. Already know and love
the cloud? Want to expand your skills? Join our team.

Cloud Engineer and Trainer:
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/255307](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/255307)

Also hiring for marketing in SF, and for our technical team in Mendrisio,
Switzerland. Check out jobs.cloudacademy.com for all of our open positions.

------
dangirsh
Kitty Hawk | [http://kittyhawk.aero](http://kittyhawk.aero) | Mountain View,
CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Kitty Hawk is a Silicon Valley technology company dedicated to moving people
more quickly and efficiently through personal flight. Our engineers,
scientists, hackers, and creatives have invented and innovated technical and
regulatory solutions for self driving cars, human powered helicopters,
revolutionary wind power vehicles, and other world record-setting aviation
achievements. We break stuff, in a good way, because we're here to get things
done and help humanity push forward. Join us, let's have some fun.

We are seeking a Software Engineer for an innovative electric aircraft
program. The candidate will primarily be responsible for designing,
architecting, and implementing software for collecting, managing, and viewing
data obtained during flight. Other tasks may include developing and supporting
automated testing procedures (for both hardware and software), sensor
integration, vehicle simulation, and real-time autopilot development. This
person will work in a multidisciplinary team environment, with freedom to
develop and manage multiple simultaneous projects. Our team is focused on fast
iteration and constant software improvement. The successful candidate thrives
in a hands-on environment and embodies the hacker/maker mindset.

Please find more information here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oWCo3fwJ&s=Hacker_New](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oWCo3fwJ&s=Hacker_New)

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

We’re building small, low-cost telecommunications satellites. Our mission is
to help bring the 4 billion people online who are without internet. And to
pull it off we have to reinvent 30 GHz radios in space using SDRs.

Work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before. Well-
funded, but still a very small team that moves fast. No prior space experience
needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands dirty with real hardware and
be ok with struggling to do things that seem impossibly hard.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics, power systems, or high speed digital design

* Mechanical -- design, build, and test deployables and mechanisms. Should be experienced in stress and thermal analysis

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range including microwave system-level design, RF PCB design, and antenna design, simulation, and characterization.

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please email john@astranis.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
eodolphi
1%Club | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | fulltime | Onsite

1%Club is the do-good crowdfunding platform. We are passionate about
empowering people to create positive change in their community, city, country
– or in the world. So far more than 2 million euro has been crowdfunded
through the 1%Club platform. And via our network, we have kick-started over
1000 initiatives in more than 80 countries.

1%Club offers you the best tools to kick-start an initiative that really can
make a difference in the world. We challenge ourselves to make crowdfunding
the most simple and rewarding experience for everyone who wants to do good in
the world. We offer our crowdfunding platform as a software as a service
(SAAS) solution to companies who want to setup a corporate social
responsibility platform for their employees, stakeholders and customers. We
work for companies such as Booking.com & Accenture.

1%Club is looking for a: Javascript Developer Technical Knowledge Excellent
understanding of core Javascript principles Ideally experience with Ember.js
(other MVC’s considered) An unhealthy love for testing (QUnit, Fixtures, Mocks
etc)

[https://onepercentclub.com/en/news/vacancy-javascript-
develo...](https://onepercentclub.com/en/news/vacancy-javascript-developer)

~~~
dawhizkid
"1% Club" basically means the complete opposite of do-good wealth sharing to
Americans :)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups
and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

\- Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)

\- Android developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca)

\- iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4)

\- Product manager
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0)

\- Marketing, Software engineering interns
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961)

------
rsavage
In-depth inc ([http://indepth.io](http://indepth.io)) | New Zealand | Lead JS
Dev | Full-time | On-site / Visa / Remote | 45k + 33% shares

In-depth is looking for a lead developer / 3rd co-founder. Javascript | React
| React Native | GraphQL | Node | Azure/AWS

In-depth inc is a newly formed start up focusing on the cultural sector.

Our goal is to become _the source_ of information on all items of historical
importance held by organisations worldwide.

When searching for information about ‘Mongolian weapons’ you go to Wikipedia,
when searching for information about a specific Mongolian weapon used by
Kublai Khan, you come to In-depth.

Our first product is an open-source platform allowing museums to create web
and mobile experiences for their exhibitions with an aim of being highly
customisable and extensible (think Wordpress/Drupal). Thus allowing museums to
create unique apps and features, while sharing a base platform and driving
down costs.

We will be going through an accelerator (mahuki.org) program starting in
August and are partnering with the largest museum in New Zealand.

Check out the full job description at
[http://mus.nz/cofounder](http://mus.nz/cofounder) or email rowan@indepth.io

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | London, UK or New York, USA |
[https://www.arachnys.com](https://www.arachnys.com) | London or NYC

We are a risk and compliance solution, splicing together data from the deep
web with unstructured and semi-structured information to help customers make
decisions about the risks posed by their customers and third parties. Our
customers are the world’s largest financial institutions, law firms, and
consultancies. They use our software to identify and address financial crimes
such as fraud, money laundering and

We handle hundreds of terabytes of structured and unstructured data, and as a
result our infrastructure is pretty complex - Hadoop, HBase, ElasticSearch,
Python, Docker, some Go, etc - and highly automated using Ansible.

\- We're looking for devops or systems types to join our small devops team and
help us go to the next level in automation and orchestration.

\- We're also interested in speaking to engineers with more of a full-stack
approach - the team is small and nimble and you can get exposure to frontend,
MapReduce, Django, etc - all in one week!

\- Finally, we’d also like to hear from expert enterprise sales candidates who
have sold complex software to complex organizations.

Email jobs@arachnys.com with a link to your profiles (github, linkedin etc) if
you're interested. A founder will read your application and respond within a
few days at the latest.

Remote applicants who are able to be in one of our offices at least 1 day/week
may be considered - but you'd need to be willing to be onsite more at the
start.

------
steve_h_unizin
DevOps/Site Reliability Engineer | Unizin | Austin, TX or selected remote |
full-time

Unizin is a not-for-profit organization funded by member university
investments and governed by those institutions with a mission to improve
student success through digital teaching and learning. We're a growing
distributed team of developers, engineers, and UX researchers and designers.
We iterate quickly, release often, and have a strong devops mentality.
Technology environment includes AWS, Java, Python, and Clojure.

For a short video about Unizin's mission and purpose, see
[https://vimeo.com/135717438](https://vimeo.com/135717438).

Currently we are looking for an Associate Site Reliability Engineer, who will
help develop system deployment, monitoring, and systems management tools and
processes. This entry-level position is based in Austin, TX. We also have
fulltime remote work available for certain candidates and positions in the
U.S. Please apply at [http://unizin.applytojob.com/apply/Omi5lP/Associate-
Site-Rel...](http://unizin.applytojob.com/apply/Omi5lP/Associate-Site-
Reliability-Engineer) and mention Hacker News.

~~~
emilburzo
> We also have fulltime remote work available for certain candidates and
> positions in the U.S.

Does that mean US only for the remote friendly positions?

~~~
steve_h_unizin
That is correct.

------
brianbarker
MaxPoint Interactive | Austin, TX and Morrisville, NC | Full-time | On Site

MaxPoint Interactive has multiple positions open for Data Science, Software
Engineering and Project Management. It's a very fun place to work full of
talented people. If you love data, web apps, large backend processes, time
series data and more, you will feel at home here!

Our programming languages include Scala, Java, C# and Python. Spark, Impala,
.NET, Hadoop, Spring are but a sample of the tools and packages we use. There
are opportunities for all kinds of work here.

The benefits are great, with full-coverage healthcare, standing desks (now a
treadmill desk as well) catered parties, fully-stocked kitchens, lounges and
all the goods, happy hours and more!

Review the list of open positions and email me with questions and your resume
at brian.barker@maxpoint.com.

Open positions: [http://maxpoint.com/us/digital-advertising-company/online-
ad...](http://maxpoint.com/us/digital-advertising-company/online-advertising-
careers/online-advertising-jobs)

Full benefits:
[http://maxpoint.com/us/benefits](http://maxpoint.com/us/benefits)

It would be great to work with some of the smart individuals on HN!

------
claudiarecruits
Paddle8 | New York, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME Software Engineers: Tech Lead,
Full Stack & Front End

We’re the leading online art and luxury collectibles marketplace with over
800,000 global collectors. Paddle8 continues to grow dramatically and our
engineering team is scaling our platform, improving discoverability and
recommendations, automating our back of house, and a host of other exciting
projects.

Our stack currently includes Python, Django, Node.js, React, Chef, SASS,
MySQL, Redis, and Elasticsearch, as well as various Amazon Web Services.

We're seeking experienced Full Stack & Front End engineers and a Tech Lead to
help architect and build the next generation of our growing platform.

Our technology team is highly collaborative and we are passionate about
building and refining our systems, software, and user experience to be as
beautiful as the goods in our world-class marketplace. We also have a
beautiful and fun office in NoHo.

WHO YOU ARE:

You’re an engineer who can turn ideas into readable, reliable, and reusable
code. You believe in test-driven development as strongly as you believe in
teamwork. You love building amazing new things as much as you love analyzing
performance and refactoring. You're equally committed to getting our user
experience just right as our designers are. 3+ years of experience building
software / web products and solid CS fundamentals.

Reach out directly to claudia@paddle8.com to learn more about what we are up
to! Feel free to
visit:[https://paddle8.com/about/careers](https://paddle8.com/about/careers)

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics
([http://snowplowanalytics.com/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/)) | London,
Remote | Full-time

Snowplow
([https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow))
is the leading open source event data pipeline, used by some of the most data-
sophisticated organizations in the world. Headquartered in London UK, Snowplow
is looking to fill a variety of positions in London or working remote.

Positions:

Technical product manager -
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/technical-product-
ma...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/technical-product-manager/)

(senior) Data analyst - [http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/senior-data-
analyst/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/senior-data-analyst/)

(junior) Data analyst - [http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/junior-data-
analyst/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/junior-data-analyst/)

------
data-wrangler
Comcast | Philadelphia | onsite full-time | Salary range: $105k+ depending on
experience |

We’re pulling data from over 20M machines in real-time, think you can help us
get it under control? We’ve barely scratched the surface of whats possible and
with the full AWS toolset at our disposal there isn’t much we can’t tackle.
That is, not without your help.

So, if you’re seeking challenges just beyond your abilities with a passion for
best practices, we’ve got the stability you want and the guarantee that your
kids will still recognize you after you join. Heck, if they watch TV they’re
already part of our beta testing programs! Unlike some of the other well-
intentioned startups here we don’t provide cots under your desk, we work
reasonable hours. With a monitor on your desk you can even watch
HouseHunters/GameOfThrones/Spongebob until your eyes fall out.

You’ll be working with Kinesis and other data streams to syndicate a metric
crap-ton of data (yes, thats a real SI unit) to visualize and glean insights
across the whole swath of TV culture.

Send me links to your projects, something you're excited about.

Relevant search bait: Java, Scala, Flume, Kafka, Kinesis, AWS, Spark,
ZooKeeper, Storm, Docker, Avro

Ping me at: br24 [at] comcast [dot] net

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston/Somerville, MA

Trump has a double digit chance at winning this election, folks. Come help us
stop him.

* DevOps Engineer (DC or Boston)

* Data Developer (Boston)

* MSSQL DBA (Boston)

* Software Engineer (DC)

* UX Designer (Boston)

* Front End Developer (Boston)

* Product Manager (Boston)

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We built the voter contact and volunteer management tools used
by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States
distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we
provide industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions,
environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and
progressive political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our
fundraising and compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from
the Presidential level on down, and our engagement platform has become the
most-used toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized by Inc. magazine as a fast-growing company and an
awesome place to work. And they are right!

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We interview across a pretty wide range of experience levels. Hit me up at
dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP of Engineering
here.

Keywords: ONSITE

~~~
cwkoss
Surprised NGPVAN isn't hiring Security Engineers after the Guccifer2.0 hack.

~~~
aioprisan
I'm equally surprised! How does this not paint them in a bad light? From
Guccifer 2.0:

"I used 0-day exploit of NGP VAN soft then I installed shell-code into the DNC
server. It allowed me to intrude into DNC network. They have Windows-based
domain architecture. Then I installed my Trojans on several PCs. I had to go
from one PC to another every week so CrowdStrike couldn’t catch me for a long
time. I know that they have cool intrusion detection system. But my heuristic
algorithms are better."

[http://lawnewz.com/high-profile/guccifer-2-0-claims-
responsi...](http://lawnewz.com/high-profile/guccifer-2-0-claims-
responsibility-for-dnc-hack-in-first-interview/)

~~~
itsdrewmiller
Counterpoint: [https://www.threatconnect.com/guccifer-2-0-dnc-
breach/](https://www.threatconnect.com/guccifer-2-0-dnc-breach/)

------
aleksandrazdeb
Contentful | Berlin | Full time, Visa, Relocation assistance |
[https://www.contentful.com/](https://www.contentful.com/)

Contentful is a content management developer platform that enables web and
mobile developers to manage, integrate, and deliver digital content to any
kind of device or service that can connect to an API - be it smart cars, VR,
mobile, web, digital signage, or any new platform. We solve the complexities
of content management for tens of thousands web and mobile developers, some
independent and many working at enterprise customers that include Jack-in-the-
box, Petsmart, Specialized, Fidelity Investments, and Urban Outfitters.

Benefits: -Join a real tech company that counts among its investor and
advisors people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and Francesco Cesarini (Erlang
Solutions). -We offer education budget and extra days off to be spent on your
self-development -Pick any tools you feel comfortable with. From hardware, to
software, to your work environment, we've literally got your back. -Enjoy the
flexibility of time and place of your work. -Brush up your language skills!
Our team speaks more than 20 languages. -We fully support your move to Berlin
with a relocation budget.

We are here:
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/),
[https://twitter.com/contentful](https://twitter.com/contentful),
[https://www.contentful.com/blog/](https://www.contentful.com/blog/),
[https://github.com/contentful](https://github.com/contentful).

------
adamgluck
Uber | San Francisco | Fulltime | Android | iOS | Backend

Interested in a highly leveraged, collaborative engineering role at the heart
of Uber's core product? Awesome. We are hiring on the Driver Platform team at
Uber. Our mission is to transform our Driver application into a world class
engineering platform that's easy to build on and impossible to break.

This is a senior role that requires thinking holistically about application
development and solving hard architectural problems unique to Uber's scale.
Most qualified candidates will have at least two years experience.

If you're interested, please email gluck@uber.com

~~~
michaelvoz
While this post is nice and formal, I'd like to break away anecdotally for a
moment. I want to say that working at Uber has been the most awesome,
rewarding experience of my engineering career. I've never met an organization
that trusts its engineers as much. I have the pleasure of working with the
poster above me full time. The team is dedicated, passionate, and solving some
really unique challenges related to scaling an Application's architecture to
fit the needs and demands of hundreds of engineers working in a single code
base, at the same time.

Disclaimer: I work at Uber.

------
mattspitz
Dropbox NYC | New York | Onsite

We're a small office working on technically difficult problems across the
stack that are critical to Dropbox's success. You'll have an opportunity to
make an impact on both our 500+ million users and our ~60 person office and
culture. More specifically, at the moment, we're looking for...

...full-stack engineers interested in improving users' experiences with
content in Dropbox:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/199641](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/199641)

...backend/infrastructure engineers interested in bringing Paper
([https://paper.dropbox.com](https://paper.dropbox.com)) to Dropbox's scale:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/200990](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/200990)
It's been an incredible experience to build this office, and I hope you can
join us!

------
rayphua
Thomas Street - Seattle, WA (HQ) or San Francisco, CA -- full-time, REMOTE OK.

www.thomasstreet.com

We are looking for several software development freelancer/contractors:

1) 4-weeks: AWS DevOps, CodeDeploy, CodePipeline, experience with continuous
integration and deployment systems, to help migrate a client web app from
Heroku to AWS.

2) 3-weeks: Assistance with bug fixes from a software dev with experience in
C#, DevExpress (REQUIRED), and WFP.

Process: straightforward -- email your resume/CV to ray@thomasstreet.com with
a brief explanation of your relevant skils/credentials that match our needs.
I'll then set up a Google Hangout virtual meeting with our development team. A
short follow-up work sample (~4-8 hours max) may be required.

About us. Thomas Street is a pocket-sized design and development studio in
Seattle. Our teams of designers, backend devs, and frontend devs work together
to invent and build amazing products for our clients. Our past and current
projects include developer tools, virtual reality UI research, and enterprise
networking orchestration products.

------
snasirca
Nulogy | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Contract Packagers

Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry. Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

Recent Awards:

\- Deloitte: Technology Fast 50™ Canada - 2015

\- Deloitte: Fast 500™ North America - 2015

\- Aon Hewitt: Canada’s Best Small and Medium Employers, Platinum status -
2016

Benefits:

\- Unlimited vacation. Because your results are your results.

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children

\- $750/yr toward any extra help to make your family life easier for parents.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Interview process: coffee date, 1 take home assignment, 1 on site whiteboard,
1 pair programming session

Send your resume and a cover letter to grow@nulogy.com and put "From YC" in
the subject

~~~
parthdesai
Hey, I emailed you guys twice, but i haven't heard anything back!

~~~
snasirca
Hi,

Could you please try again using our new process?
[http://goo.gl/forms/R4lvFmowO0aSNenT2](http://goo.gl/forms/R4lvFmowO0aSNenT2)

Thanks!

Shah

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Full-Time, Interns Onsite | Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Primate Labs is looking for enthusiastic software developers to work on
Geekbench, our popular cross-platform processor benchmark. You will help
develop and analyze benchmark tests for future versions of Geekbench. This is
a great position for developers interested in computer performance, high-level
and low-level software optimization, and cross-platform development.

We're looking for someone with a solid C++ background. It would be nice if you
had experience with any of the following technologies (but by all means these
are not mandatory): C++11, GPGPU APIs (e.g., OpenCL or CUDA), and code
optimization and profiling tools.

Benefits include competitive salary and vacation time, medical and dental
benefits, and flexible work hours.

These positions are onsite in our Toronto, Ontario office. Interested? Send an
email to jobs@primatelabs.com to apply or for more information.

------
krallja
Fog Creek Software | New York City, NY (NYC) or REMOTE

[http://www.fogcreek.com/jobs/supportengineer](http://www.fogcreek.com/jobs/supportengineer)

Support Engineer

"Being a support engineer at Fog Creek is like no other support position.
You'll be a full Member of Technical Staff, working with the product
development team, with full benefits from day one.

This is a great job for someone energized by the possibilities offered by
programming, but less excited about chasing down weird text-encoding corner
cases and poring over billing code. You will be consistently challenged and
engaged by diverse and interesting problems. You'll use a constantly changing
tool set to solve a constantly changing array of problems. There's room for
coding in this position, but you don't have to be a coder to succeed in it."

Interview process: Once you solve our Application Problem, the stages of the
interview process are: resume review, phone screen, and a day of interviews.

------
chinpercolate
Percolate is Hiring! | NYC/SF | Multiple Openings | On-Site, FT | $75K -
$160K/YR + Equity

Similar to what GitHub has done for engineering and Salesforce for CRM,
Percolate is building The System of Record for Marketing. We are Hiring!!!
[https://percolate.com/careers/](https://percolate.com/careers/)

Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - ([http://grnh.se/u1ploj](http://grnh.se/u1ploj))
8+ Years of Experience - Python, Django, Kafka, ElasticSearch, OAuth2,
SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Backend Engineer (SF) - Global Search
([http://grnh.se/prn2dq](http://grnh.se/prn2dq)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Kafka, ElasticSearch/Solr/Lucene, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. DevOps Engineer (SF) - ([http://grnh.se/xbmvf2](http://grnh.se/xbmvf2)) 6+
Years of Experience - GNU/Linux, Ubuntu, CFEngine, Chef, Puppet, Circle CI,
Python, Vagrant, SQL/NoSQL

Product Designer (SF) - ([http://grnh.se/wc2m3l](http://grnh.se/wc2m3l)) 3+
Years of Product Design Experience, InVision, Sketch, Wireframes, Mockups, and
Visual Design.

Sr. Front-end Engineer (SF) - Search Experience -
([http://grnh.se/4p6ct5](http://grnh.se/4p6ct5)) 7+ Years of Experience -
Javascript, ReactJS, Backbone, HTML5, CSS, HAML, SASS

Sr. Release Program Manager (NYC/SF) -
([http://grnh.se/u5bwem](http://grnh.se/u5bwem)) 8-12 Years of overall
Experience, 3-5 in Enterprise Release - Agile/Scrum, Jira, Release
Planning/Management, New release education and training to internal/external
stakeholders.

Front-end Engineer (NYC) - DEMO -
([http://grnh.se/48ewvs](http://grnh.se/48ewvs)) 1-3 Years of
Javascript/ReactJS experience - ReactJS, Backbone, Google App Engine,
HTML5/CSS3, Git/GItHub, TDD.

Backend Engineer (NYC) - Social CRM -
([http://grnh.se/vs40t3](http://grnh.se/vs40t3)) 3-6 Years of Experience -
Python/Django (Flask, Tornado, Pyramid OK), SQL/NoSQL, Data Modeling, REST
API’s, Elasticsearch, Lucene, AWS.

------
jlvdh
Iamb&b | Amsterdam | remote | [http://www.iambnb.nl](http://www.iambnb.nl)

We are Iamb&b and we’re enabling all homeowners to rent out their home while
they’re on a holiday and earn money from their hammock. We're over 2 years
old, bootstrapped and growing fast. We work from our office in the center of
Amsterdam with our small team of 13 people.

If you're looking for a young and fun environment to work in, lots of freedom,
the possibility to work on a project with huge potential using the latest
tech, this is for you.

We’re currently looking for a Full Stack Senior Software Engineer to join our
team. More info about the position can be found on the following page:
[https://iambnb.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06z56](https://iambnb.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06z56)

The hiring process consists of a Skype interview, take home test and an in
person interview.

For questions you can contact me at jorg@iambnb.nl.

~~~
ta0967
this post says "remote" but the recruiterbox page says "Work from our amazing
office at Kerkstraat 61 in the center of Amsterdam. _

~~~
jeff303
It also says at the bottom:

Remote is possible though it has our preference to have someone in the office.

------
ajoynt
Backend Engineer: DENVER ONSITE $89,542k-$150,314k and equity (based on
experience)

What is n.io? n.io is a software company that believes there should be
seamless connectivity between any device, any system and any signal —
unrestricted in volume, real-time and intelligent. Our world is moving closer
and closer to a day when every device will need to communicate securely and
effectively; the n.io platform empowers that vision. We are a revenue-
generating startup with a growing team of passionate and creative people.

Recent White Paper about n.io: [http://harborresearch.com/the-future-of-smart-
connected-syst...](http://harborresearch.com/the-future-of-smart-connected-
systems-and-information-automation/)

The Opportunity Do you build software tools to help your current team operate
more effectively? Do you love reading about and experimenting with the latest
technology products and trends? If so, then n.io is the place for you. The
ideal developer candidate has a passion for programming in general, rather
than a specific language. As a back end developer, you will write code for the
core n.io platform as well as the open-source blocks that connect to it. Be
prepared to quickly iterate new concepts, hack on interesting technologies,
and work with other teams to improve our current product.

Skills Needed Experience using Python in a production or professional
environment Experience with git, GitHub, and version control standard
practices A commitment to writing clean, commented, and test-driven code A
general understanding of the different layers of the software stack and how
they interact with one another The ability to communicate effectively about
technical concepts — this includes describing and discussing technical issues
with a non-technical audience

For more information, or to apply, email our Very Special Agent Andrew Joynt
at ajoynt (at)n(dot)io

------
guha
Onu Technology, Inc. | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL
CONSULTANTS

Onsite in Silicon Valley (preferred) or San Diego, with REMOTE a possibility
depending on role

Interview process: Video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in CUDA, Mesos, deep
neural networks, and/or Clojure, as well as to enthusiastic developers who
might lack this precise experience but are eager to learn. We also welcome
interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate students. We are
interested in solving problems efficiently, and our polyglot architecture
includes C++, Clojure, Scala, and Python.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Contact info@onutechnology.com.

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Technologies: C#; ASP.NET MVC Core; React; TypeScript; Docker; Azure.

You can read the job req and apply here:
[http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Backend-
Engineer?s...](http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Backend-
Engineer?source=HN)

Kaggle is best known as a platform for machine learning competitions. We have
a community of over 550K data scientists. Now also building a sharing-and-
collaboration platform (closest analogy is Github for data science:
[https://www.kaggle.com/scripts](https://www.kaggle.com/scripts))

Particularly interesting opportunity for software engineers looking for
exposure to data science/machine learning. Three of our engineers have come
via HN posts, so we take HN referrals very seriously.

------
tchawlacadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers

\- Full Stack Software Engineers \- Senior iOS Engineers \- Automation
Engineers \- Devops

Email tanya@cadre.com

Read about us on Tech Insider: [http://www.techinsider.io/what-is-cadre-and-
how-to-invest-in...](http://www.techinsider.io/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-
invest-in-its-real-estate-deals-2016-6)

Cadre is a well funded startup at the intersection of technology and
investing. Our mission is to create a more efficient economy by connecting
investors with investment opportunities through technology.

We are initially focused on investing in high-end commercial estate and are
changing how investors find opportunities in this antiquated, massive and
opaque industry.

We have an incredible team of 30 people. Our culture is engaging, fast-paced,
and collaborative. We all very much enjoy each other's company and are looking
for individuals who want to love what they do and who they work with.

This is an extraordinary opportunity to be one of the first 30 employees at a
very well-funded company where there is massive potential for each individual
here. You would be a core member of the engineering team.

More links below that tell the Cadre story.

Cadre.com and [https://cadre.com/about](https://cadre.com/about)

[http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x](http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x)
[http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-
raise...](http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-raise..).
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre)

------
parkaboy
NeoSensory, Inc. | Houston, TX | ONSITE (Willing to help relocate) | Full-Time

Mechanical Engineer / MechE

Join our team of boffins! NeoSensory builds devices for people who want to
empower themselves with new senses.

A good overview of our research background can be seen in our co-
founder/Neuroscientist/Chief Science Officer, David Eagleman's TED talk from
last year:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/david_eagleman_can_we_create_new_s...](https://www.ted.com/talks/david_eagleman_can_we_create_new_senses_for_humans)

We're on the hunt for a Mechanical Engineer to join the rest of our R&D team
in Houston, Texas. The ideal candidate will have prior experience in the
consumer electronics space, and even better if in the wearables space.

All (human or cyborg) walks of life welcome and encouraged to apply!

If interested, get in touch with us via info@neosensory.com

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale FL, Atlanta GA, Toronto CA | Onsite/Remote
|
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

    
    
         - DevOps Engineers
    
         - Software Engineers (Java, C#, Golang, Python), 
    
         - Software Test Engineers, and more.
    

About 15% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2016 today.

Here is a link to our Java Software Engineer role we have available, but feel
free to check out the other opportunities on our site as well!
[http://tiny.cc/ylbmcy](http://tiny.cc/ylbmcy)

~~~
pc86
Are remote positions available for any of the software development roles? I
only see virtual/remote listed for one specific Java role (and for software
development, not testing or DevOps). Thanks!

~~~
indomitable
Hi pc86, There are very limited virtual opportunities for all of our software
development roles. If interested, please apply online and also send your
resume to techcareers@ultimatesoftware.com

------
blackRust
Scrive | Stockholm, Sweden | REMOTE GMT±3 | Full-time

We have a stable backend written in Haskell, with a dash of Java for
manipulating PDFs. The front-end is written in Javascript, mostly using React.

We need someone with a strong Haskell background to help maintain and expand
our Haskell backend, find and fix performance problems, and help us maintain
our Haskell packages (e.g. hpqtypes, happstack-static-routing, consumers). We
are looking for someone who is in touch with the Haskell ecosystem and can
make decisions as to what the best tools to use are, or to develop them when
deemed necessary.

Full details and application via StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/118855/haskell-backend-
develo...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/118855/haskell-backend-developer-
scrive)

------
Torn
Skyscanner | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE,
VISA | full-time senior hires

We're one of the biggest travel metasearch products in the world by traffic...
and we want to 10x that :)

Hiring at a senior level in lots of key disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack and
frontend, designers, product, iOS & Android. We are growing in all of our
European offices - London and Barcelona being the two newest.

In short, if you've got a great track record and experience in one or more of
these areas, know what best practices look like, and have the drive to make
things better, we're interested.

We're looking for people interested in working on large-scale challenges and
building new products. We have an incredible amount of historical data and a
unique position in the market. What should the future look like? How do we
best use our data, our scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow?
We're particularly interested in data-driven personalization and
recommendation, exploring new travel products and experiences, as well as
developer enablement and tooling.

We're one of the very few unicorn companies HQ'd in Europe who are profitable
- and have been so for the past 7 years. Recently we've had the director of
Amazon S3, Bryan Dove join us as our VP engineering. In London you would be
working closely with him alongside some very experienced industry figures in a
pretty cool and central location.

You can apply at
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/) \- or ping
me an email at alex (.) treppass [at] skyscanner.net for a referral. Happy to
answer questions or pass you to someone who can.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability.
Engineers have a LOT of room to make decisions and move fast, and the
encouragement to make things better. It's an exciting place to be.

------
esseti
Chino ([https://www.chino.io](https://www.chino.io)) | Trento, Italy | Senior
Dev; Junior Dev; Intern | Full-time | ONSITE

We are looking for talented people to join us. We may take into consideration
remote working, even thought we haven't done it yet, but (personally) I like
the idea. We are a startup based in north Italy that develops a DB/BAAS for
storing health data in compliance with EU regulations. We are small but
growing, we have received some grants from EU projects and scaling with
customers. We work with python and we are going to move quickly to docker &
the like. More info here [http://bit.ly/chinojobs](http://bit.ly/chinojobs)

~~~
kofejnik
senior developer salary: 20k-35k. Not cheap at all.

~~~
wayn3
you get what you pay for

~~~
thomas236
Monthly or Yearly? :)

------
lihui815
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | South San Francisco,
CA | Full-time, onsite

We are a well-funded early-stage startup that is creating a platform for local
delivery powered by a fleet of autonomous vehicles designed for sidewalks and
pedestrian spaces.

We're bringing together a team with deep domain expertise in robotics,
autonomous vehicles, and artificial intelligence. If you're interested in
joining us to work on this exciting technology and help create the future of
autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you. Roles we are hiring for:

\- Controls and Planning

\- Perception

\- Infrastructure

\- Software

\- Mechatronics

\- Office Manager/ EA

Feel free to reach out to us at: jobs@dispatch.ai

or on AngelList: [https://angel.co/dispatch-6](https://angel.co/dispatch-6)

~~~
bgnm2000
I find it hard to believe you guys and dispatch.me wont butt heads at some
point

------
mwiles
PINDROP - ATLANTA, GA - ONSITE

VISA (must have current transferrable U.S. work authorization)

Pindrop is an innovator in phone fraud security, and we're expanding quickly
following our third round of funding from Google Capital for $75M earlier this
year. Our top priority is to grow the Engineering team, and we are seeking:

Software Development Engineers in Test (Python, Ruby) Backend Software
Engineers (Python) Front End Developers (JavaScript, React.js)

If you'd like to work in a meaningful environment with a stellar group of
Engineers, please email talent@pindropsecurity.com with your resume and quick
bio.

Check out more about Pindrop, our culture, and our current openings:
[https://www.pindrop.com/careers/](https://www.pindrop.com/careers/)

~~~
Dragonai
Just wanted to leave my two cents here for anyone who's looking to apply -
interviewed with Pindrop for a backend engineering role recently, it was very
comprehensive and pleasant at every stage! I was very pleased with both the
interview process and the people I interviewed with. Would highly recommend!

------
terzicigor
Envoy - San Francisco (onsite and remote friendly)

Envoy is a beautiful, modern visitor sign in system for the iPad. Collect
visitor information along with support for signing NDAs, printing badges, or
automatically sending SMSs to their hosts. It's visitor management re-
imagined.

We're looking for iOS and Rails engineers. We want people who use the right
tool for the job. It's not always about perfect code, and it's not always
about hitting deadlines; we look for a healthy balance of both.

We're a small but growing team. This is a great place to learn, grow and
participate first hand in something that’s going to be huge.

More details at [https://envoy.com/jobs/](https://envoy.com/jobs/)

Reach out to jobs@envoy.com

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with less than 20 people, but we generate rich
biological data at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere
doing biology and disease research. ​We have literally millions of images like
those seen below, from experiments we conducted in our lab, and we generate
terabytes more each week. Our biggest challenge and biggest opportunity is to
extract the most information we can from this massive amount of data.

* Research Data Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html)

* Deep Learning Computational Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-learning-computational-s...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-learning-computational-scientist.html)

* Data Science Engineer - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-engineer.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-engineer.html)

* Data Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html)

* Computational biologist / bioinformatics - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/computational-biologist-bioin...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/computational-biologist-bioinformatician.html)

* Data Visualization/Interaction Engineer - no post yet - D3 et al

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor, but you
need to already be US authorized.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software infrastructure: mainly go. Deep learning
(e.g. convolutional networks) we're mainly using the python frameworks (keras,
theano, tensorflow, etc).

Send background and code to me (co-founder/cto) at
datasci@recursionpharma.com. Must be US-authorized. Our team of 18:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
jonrkarr
The Karr Lab at the Institute for Genomics & Multiscale Biology at the Icahn
School of Medicine at Mount Sinai is seeking talented, ambitious researchers
to develop cutting-edge whole-cell computational models of individual cells,
as well as new technologies to enable larger and more accurate whole-cell
models.

Despite the explosion of experimental data, we do not understand the details
of how phenotype arises from genotype and the environment. We are developing
whole-cell computational models which comprehensively predict how behavior
emerges from the molecular level by representing all of the biochemical
activity inside cells. Our goal is to use whole-cell models to transform
bioengineering and medicine into rigorous, quantitative disciplines. For
example, we believe that whole-cell models could enable bioengineers to design
microbial genomes for a variety of industrial applications, as well as enable
physicians to tailor medical therapy to individual patients. Our research is
highly interdisciplinary, involving systems biology, genomics, bioinformatics,
data integration, parallel simulation, optimization, software engineering, and
data visualization, and highly team-oriented.

More information: Please see our website
([http://www.karrlab.org/join](http://www.karrlab.org/join)) or contact
Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu).

How to apply: Please send a cover letter outlining your research interests and
a CV to Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu).

------
Akkuma
Virtru | Washington, DC or REMOTE (within America) | Fulltime | JavaScript
fullstack, nodejs, devops

== Who we are ==

[https://virtru.com/how-it-works](https://virtru.com/how-it-works)

Everyone has a right to keep their digital content private and secure. Virtru
was founded with the belief that exercising that right should be easy and
convenient. Virtru allows you to send end-to-end encrypted email using your
existing email address and existing email provider with the flip of a switch.

We have browser extensions for Chrome/Firefox, apps for iPhone and Android,
and a plugin for Outlook desktop.

Our full time team of ~30 is currently 50% engineers and with ~50% of the team
working remotely across the US. We value automated testing,
readable/maintainable code, documentation, and code reviews. We run in 2 week
sprints and dedicate about 20% of total capacity to things the dev team thinks
are important (technical debt, refactoring, exploring a new technology, etc),
while the rest goes to feature development and addressing bugs.

== Current positions ==

1) Full stack NodeJS/Javascript developer (full details
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/99104/full-stack-javascript-
de...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/99104/full-stack-javascript-developer-
virtru))

2) DevOps (I don't believe we have the a job post up yet for this, but they
currently use (in no order): - AWS (EC2, VPC, S3, CloudFront, SQS, SNS,
Lambda, CloudWatch, etc) - PagerDuty - Terraform - Ansible - Python - NodeJS -
New Relic - DataDog - ElasticSearch, Logstash, Kibana)

== Get in touch ==

If you care about privacy and are interested in creating security products at
a company which thinks that user experience is a first class citizen, please
get in touch! Send an email to jobs@virtru.com with subject “HN who is hiring
response” and tell us what interests you about Virtru. It would be great if
you can provide some sample code that we can check out (github, bitbucket,
etc).

~~~
Akkuma
== Real Talk ==

I'm posting this on behalf of my company and wanted to personalize why you
might want to check us out as I think copy/paste non-personalized job ads on
HN are boring and don't deserve a place here.

I started back with Virtru as a Senior Software Engineer in July of 2015 and
work remotely. I have never once felt left out because I am remote. This is my
first remote job and I cannot see how anyone would ever want to work any other
way now. We currently use Slack, Google Hangouts, and Screenhero, so you won't
be cut off to fend for yourself in the wild. Most of the developers are on the
east coast, but we have a few people on the west coast & central.

One of the more interesting things about Virtru is that a lot of work is
around browser extensions, which is fairly atypical for software products, so
you'll get to learn something new. So what's working there like for a remote
person? We have a stand up for the feature team at 10AM EST, and one for our
DevOps. After that your day is usually in your court outside of the regular
sprint end/begin activities (retro, review, planning). If you like going heads
down with no/minimal distractions you can often achieve that. You won't be
micromanaged to get your work done and getting your work done is the most
important measure. You'll get the freedom to experience what it is to worry
about only your work and not if you're showing your face for enough hours. If
that means you bust ass 3 days a week and keep yourself available for the
other two for stand up, possible reviews and questions, and maybe a meeting no
one should care.

Rather than write a novel, if you have any questions please contact me via
running this JS snippet to get my info:

    
    
        [103, 114, 101, 103, 43, 104, 110, 64, 118, 105, 114, 116, 114, 117, 46, 99, 111, 109].map(x => String.fromCharCode(x)).join('')

~~~
xophishox
I applied via the contact email and specified the DevOps position. Is there
anything else you guys would like me to do as a Ops person to better evaluate
my abilities as a person and expedite the process. This company sounds like a
great fit for me.

~~~
Akkuma
Hey sorry it took me awhile to get back to you. The team finally got the job
post up, so hopefully this will help you
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/119612/senior-devops-
engineer-...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/119612/senior-devops-engineer-
virtru-virtru)

------
flavor8
Execvision.io | Arlington, VA | Remote OK

1) Data Scientist / Computational Linguist. Help develop rich analytics based
on call recordings. NLP, machine learning, linguistics background. Full time.

2) Principal Pipeline Engineer. Work on the pipeline team, ingesting and
processing audio content. Python, scrapers, APIs, pipelines, analytics,
distributed processing, worker queues, celery, redis, etc etc. Full time.

3) Mobile Engineer, Part Time. We need a part time dev who can maintain our
mobile app. Ionic, iOS, Android. At the moment this is ad hoc. No agencies or
mobile shops please - we want a direct relationship on this one.

jobs@4rc.io

------
ovatsug25
Maritima Dominicana - Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic.

We are making an automated logistics platform for the Dominican Republic.
Whether it's booking freight or coordinating cyanide transport—we do it all
within an integrated system that keeps everyone in the loop and integrates
with our clients and key partners.

We are looking to fill Dev, QA, and Support roles with smart people. Though we
use C# and a cocktail of Javascript frameworks, we don't mind a
Java/Python/PHP background as long as you can "Clean Code".

In fact, our CTO just came in with a Java background.

Email me at gtk@mardom.com for more details!

------
spooneybarger
Sendence | US, UK, remote from anywhere depending on the position

We are working on creating a next generation data processing platform with a
new greenfield stream processor at its core. We are looking to go grow our
team. Currently hiring for

DevOps Engineer (US or UK) Performance Engineer (anywhere) Data Replication
Engineer (anywhere) Software Engineer with Financial applications experience
(US or UK)

Get more info and apply at:

[https://jobs.lever.co/sendence](https://jobs.lever.co/sendence)

If you are interested in working with Pony every day, you should be talking to
us.

------
dcrosta
Magnetic: New York, San Mateo, Ann Arbor, London (all ONSITE, VISA sponsorship
available)

Are you someone who has a passion for software craftsmanship? Do you prefer
Agile processes, and care about regularly shipping well-crafted code to your
users? Does developing software on collaborative team sound like the ideal
next step in your personal journey? If so, then Magnetic is looking for you!
You can read about some of what we do at our tech blog:
[http://tech.magnetic.com/](http://tech.magnetic.com/).

Magnetic builds a marketing platform for enterprises, brands and agencies. Our
prospecting, remarketing, and merchandising solutions help marketers find,
keep and bring back customers across channels and devices. These solutions are
powered by our unique data including purchase intent and behavioral insights.

We do this with a (micro) services (oriented) architecture (choose your
favorite buzzwords) using PyPy, GoLang, Java, and Scala; we use Kafka, HBase,
MongoDB, Samza, and Spark, among other open source technologies. Each of our
development teams is cross-functional and largely self-directed, so if you
want to make an impact, we've got a role for you.

Apply online at [http://grnh.se/ng1cb0](http://grnh.se/ng1cb0). If you don't
see a job that looks right, drop us a line anyway -- we'll make sure your
application gets to the right person.

------
repspark
RepSpark Systems | Costa Mesa, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | $60k-$90k

We’re a casual, seven-person software development team based in Orange County,
CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with intuitive
and efficient sales workflows, enabling sales representatives to place bulk
orders for brick and mortar stores (i.e. how O’Neill ends up in Tilly’s or how
Armada ends up on Backcountry). Our stack includes JavaScript (ES6),
TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, memcached, MongoDB, React.js, and mobx
([http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

We are looking for talented engineers who have strong skills in application-
level TypeScript/JavaScript. This includes engineers with experience applying
design patterns to their code (Module, Sandbox, etc.), implementing
modularization, writing unit tests, and optimizing performance.

We think it’s especially awesome if you have experience with modern JavaScript
libraries, such as Backbone.js, React.js, Angular.js, Ember.js, Polymer.js,
etc. You will work in a highly collaborative, cross-functional, and Agile team
and may take a lead role on various software components.

We’re also big on fun. It’s not uncommon to spontaneously jump into a table
tennis match. Plus, every Friday we eat and drink together.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
Sandragihahere
Peloton Technology | Mountain View, CA. | ONSITE | Full-time

Work on Autonomous Vehicle Technology. It's happening now. Check us out at
www.peloton-tech.com and email sandra@peloton-tech.com if you know you are
good.

We've a few openings. Use the appropriate links to apply ...

1) Vehicle Software Engineer - expert C++ (Link:
[http://grnh.se/8e1wag](http://grnh.se/8e1wag) ) 2) Vehicle Software Engineer
- Go (Link: [http://grnh.se/51x7p6](http://grnh.se/51x7p6) ) 3) Build &
Release Engineer - Commercial App Dev. Learn Bazel (Link:
[http://grnh.se/1j34py](http://grnh.se/1j34py)) 4) Firmware Engineer - C /
RTOS (Link: [http://grnh.se/6x8yrj](http://grnh.se/6x8yrj) )

WHAT WE DO: At Peloton Technology, we are transforming the trucking industry,
bringing groundbreaking safety, efficiency and data to the trucks that drive
the economy. WHAT? In short, we're mastering Truck platooning technology and
it works!

FOUNDERS: Peloton's founders are Stanford University alumni with roots in
Stanford's autonomous vehicle program, Volkswagen, Tesla, and IDEO. Our
investors include Intel, Denso, UPS, Volvo, and Lockheed Martin. Our board
members include Ralph Eschenbach, "father of commercial GPS," and Rodney
Slater, Former US Secretary of Transportation.

------
besquared
Mode Analytics — San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-Site Frontend Engineer,
Backend Engineer, Sr. Software Engineer

Mode is an analytics platform. We build an integrated toolchain that combines
SQL, python notebooks, visualizations, and interactive reporting together so
that companies can answer their most challenging analytics questions quickly
and easily. We're a team of analytically minded people dedicated to serving
data analysts, scientists, and engineers in companies and communities of any
size. We're looking for folks who are driven to make change and who believe
that a world where analysts are more impactful is a world they'd rather live
in.

Tech-wise we primarily use Rails and Go on the backend and
Javascript/Typescript on the web side. Some of our engineers work in adjacent
parts of the stack and some prefer to focus in on deep expertise in one part,
it's really up to you and where you want to focus and grow.

On top of contributing to a product that our customers love you'll be
contributing to a culture that you love. There's a lot more to a fulfilling
life and successful career than just "crushing code". Come work at a company
that thinks more intentionally about work-life balance, diversity,
inclusivity, and productivity.

[https://about.modeanalytics.com/careers/](https://about.modeanalytics.com/careers/)

------
0xfaded
ALICE Technologies, Stanford, CA [ArtificiaL Intelligence in Construction
Engineering] [http://alicetechnologies.com](http://alicetechnologies.com)

ALICE is bringing AI and Optimization to construction engineering, management
and scheduling. We are a well funded early stage company founded out of
Stanford.

The problems we solve are real and technically challenging. Our demos raise
excitement at industry gatherings, which have lead to collaborations with 7
major US construction companies. Our team gladly welcomes talented individuals
who can help bring our prototype to market.

In addition to competitive salary and equity, we offer the opportunity to
break into the ripe-for-disruption construction industry. You will also learn
the art and science behind our algorithms.

    
    
      Frontend or Fullstack Engineer - a good fit if you:
      - enjoy implementing technically complex, yet user friendly interfaces.
      - are self driven and can own responsibility for large parts of a project.
      - have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures (especially graphs).
    
      Bonus points if you have experience with:
      - WebGL, Angular, Scala or another JVM language, PlayFramework, AWS
    

Contact carl@alicetechnologies.com - or -
[https://jobs.lever.co/alicetechnologies](https://jobs.lever.co/alicetechnologies)

------
mmatey
Yewno | Redwood City, CA | Front End Engineer, Content Data Engineer, Data
Scientist and VP of Engineering | Full Time | ONSITE

Enhancing human understanding.

At Yewno we are building the next generation knowledge engine. We leverage
leading edge computational semantics, graph theory and machine learning to
tackle the information overload problem. Our solution helps people understand
the world. We're a small team of hands-on entrepreneurs with multi-million
dollars exits under our belts.

Yewno's venture funded and our product is in private beta with leading
companies. We are looking for team members who get things done, not like
talking about getting things done. We invest in technologies that help us
deliver great services and experiences, not just because they’re cool and new
or because we feel comfortable in them. We are looking for mid to senior level
engineers for multiple roles - if you are interested in learning more, ping us
at: hello [at] yewno.com.

Some recent coverage about us:

* [http://finance.yahoo.com/news/yewno-launches-yewno-education...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/yewno-launches-yewno-education-deliver-113000085.html)

* [https://medium.com/@sfdoug/heres-an-entirely-new-approach-to...](https://medium.com/@sfdoug/heres-an-entirely-new-approach-to-internet-search-2b70eb833794)

------
sweenzor
Uber Advanced Technologies Center — Pittsburgh — Full Time

We focus on vehicle autonomy, mapping and automotive safety systems. We're
hiring across a range of specialties to support this work: machine learning,
planning, control, mapping, perception and simulation.

We're looking for exceptional software engineers and software engineering
managers, no robotics or automotive experience necessary.

[http://www.uberatc.com/](http://www.uberatc.com/) or send me an email:
sweeney@uber.com

------
nitayj
ActionIQ | New York City (Union Square) | Fullstack Engineers | Full-time |

We're a fast growing enterprise startup in the big data space focused on
improving the efficiency and lives of marketers and their entire team by
building a beautiful interactive and intuitive interface that abstracts away
all the messiness of data and databases.

As a fullstack engineer you'll work very closely with product and UX to keep
our product exciting and innovative. You'll be given tons of responsibility
and ownership of projects that span from UI widgets and completely new views
to implementing and designing new APIs. Since our team is still small there is
still time to define how we build software and we expect that you will make a
big impact on those decisions. We are fully invested in React on the frontend
and Scala on the backend (but no Scala experience needed).

You can find more about us on our website
[http://actioniq.com](http://actioniq.com) or read a couple of our blogs about
what we've been working on:
[http://www.actioniq.co/blog/](http://www.actioniq.co/blog/)

Apply at
[https://actioniq.workable.com/jobs/93107](https://actioniq.workable.com/jobs/93107)
or email jobs at actioniq.com

------
swaraj
Sempre Health | San Francisco (SOMA) | Lead Backend Engineers | Full Time |
[https://semprehealth.com/](https://semprehealth.com/)

Sempre Health is changing how Americans pay for healthcare. My co-founder & I
are both Berkeley grads and just closed a $2.5M seed round. We are looking for
senior backend engineers as our first technical hires. The digital health
space is blowing up, and this is an opportunity to use technology for good as
well as get in on the ground floor.

1 in 3 patients skips care because it's too expensive. These patients go on to
be less healthy & more costly to the health system overall. Sempre Health is
bringing behavior-based pricing to healthcare. Patients receive texts like,
"If you fill your Lipitor rx today, you'll pay $5. If you wait till next week,
you'll pay your normal $15"

We parse millions of prescription records to identify unique patient
behaviors. We use this data to predict & seamlessly deliver the right price
for the right patient to every pharmacy in the country.

Stack: python, node, react, d3, mysql, redis, docker

Interview process: 30 min intro call => 1 hr tech screen (coding +
architecture questions) => 2 hr on-site

Job req: [https://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs/130959-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs/130959-software-engineer)

To apply, email me at swaraj@semprehealth.com

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite Relocation assistance for non-local candidates.
Competitive base/bonus/equity, 100% paid med/dental/vision for all employees,
flexible vacation policy, 401k, commuter benefits, daily catered lunches, dog
friendly office

We currently have openings for Senior Scala Engineers, Data Scientists, and
Full Stack, Front End, and DevOps Engineers

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the largest
technology and monetization platform for mobile game developers, globally. We
help developers monetize, acquire new users, and make better data-driven
decisions. We're installed in over 300,000 games and reach over 1 billion
players every month. We're profitable, backed by Sequoia, and have a ton of
traction in our space (currently in 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android
games), so it's an exciting time to be on board.

Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pike.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) | Herndon/Reston, VA | Multiple
Positions | ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation and
training industry. One of our newest products is SERA
([http://seraatc.com](http://seraatc.com)), the Simulated Environment for
Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate by simulating
the entire air traffic control environment, including artificial intelligence
for aircraft and controllers, speech recognition on pilot speech, and text-to-
speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around for about 25 years. We’ve been very successful in our
niche (audio and communications), but we’re beginning to grow in adjacent
areas and need your help! On-site, full-time engineering positions available
for those interested in software, web, cloud and speech technology.

Stack: C/C++/C#, Go(golang), Python, Angular, Node.JS, AWS, Docker, RethinkDB,
SIP, WebRTC, RaspberryPi

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs/index.html](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs/index.html). A few
other reasons to consider ASTi: excellent compensation, profit-sharing, start
at 4 weeks vacation (growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement
plan, and we were included in Washingtonian Magazine’s "50 Great Places to
Work" in 2015.

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com. Thanks!

------
jhaughwout
Software & Data Engineers at Savi Technology | Washington, DC | Full Time
[http://www.savi.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FoJoU2fwN](http://www.savi.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FoJoU2fwN)

Savi is building the equivalent of "IFTTT + Google Analytics for the the
Industrial IoT". Our customers include some of the largest Fortune-500
companies. Every day we help our customers save drudgery and make smarter
decisions by learning directly from billions of dollars of connected "things".

Our tech stack: Kafka, Spark (Streaming and Batch), Cassandra, Hadoop, Solr,
SciKit-learn, Flask, PostGres/PostGIS.

We primarily program in Scala and Python

Should have: Any distributed computing background using linearly-scalable
systems. You embrace TDD and CI. Comfortable with fast-paced environment and
very frequent code releases.

Bonus: Experience with Kafka, Spark, Machine Learning, Geospatial programming.
Knowledge of Docker/Ansible. Interested in open sourcing and presenting
expertise to local development community (like this
[http://www.meetup.com/Washington-DC-Area-Spark-
Interactive/e...](http://www.meetup.com/Washington-DC-Area-Spark-
Interactive/events/230931553/))

Interview Process: Phone screen followed by one-site final round.

------
jjfine
Data Scientist | Intent Media | New York City (Soho), Onsite

Intent Media is upending the e-commerce business model by using electronic
market design and machine learning to enable the world’s leading online travel
companies to publish competitive ads to users in the comparison-shopping
portion of their purchase path. To create this opportunity, we manage a
complex large-scale two-sided market mediated by a multi-item auction.

As a key member of our Data Science team, you will use your quantitative
expertise to identify new areas of research and optimization, and then see
those ideas through to production. Data Science is a fundamental contributor
to Intent Media’s success - your work will have a direct and tangible impact
on the business.

Qualifications

\- PhD preferred in a quantitative discipline such as Operations Research,
Statistics, Applied Math, Computer Science, or related

\- Significant industry experience in some or all of: econometric / time-
series models, regression, optimization mathematics, auction theory

\- Experience coaching and mentoring team members

\- Some experience writing production software in a language like Java, Ruby,
Clojure, Scala, Python, or C++

\- Some experience working in an agile, collaborative environment

Apply at
[http://intentmedia.com/jobs/?gh_jid=238167&gh_src=kyrd36](http://intentmedia.com/jobs/?gh_jid=238167&gh_src=kyrd36)

------
elementsean
Element Analytics | San Francisco, CA, US

\-- Who we are --

We're a small startup (<20 people) focused on making heavy industry safer,
cleaner and more efficient.

To that end we're applying machine learning techniques to sensor data in
industries from energy, transportation, and manufacturing, to mining and more.
We're solving hard problems for our customers by putting their data to work
for them.

\-- Hiring process --

You will do a phone screens (about an hour) to make sure there's a good fit,
then and 1/2 day onsite where we talk about engineering problems and make sure
you know what kind of problems you’d be working on with us. Offers will be
extended within 1 day of the onsite interview.

\-- Our stack --

We run on linux in Azure, our APIs are primarily implemented using Scala (on
Spray), the frontend is written with React.js, and we use python in some
machine learning applications as well as for systems programming. Our data
processing/machine learning is done in either Scala or python on Spark. Our
service infrastructure is docker containers running on DCOS across multiple
tenants (both our customers' and our own).

\-- What you would do --

We are currently hiring tech leads in both systems, front-end, and backend
engineering. If you are at the top of your game and want to work on a small
team solving hard problems, send me an email - sean at elementanalytics dot
com

------
fredkelly
Credit Kudos | London, UK (Shoreditch) |
[https://creditkudos.com](https://creditkudos.com) | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa

Credit Kudos uses consumer transaction data to build highly accurate and
transparent credit score-cards and affordability metrics. Our platform makes
decision-making possible for the ~8m previously “unbanked” as well as those
with nonexistent or “thin” credit files.

We believe that it’s possible to establish high accuracy predictors of credit
worthiness that don’t punish borrowers at the low end of the income spectrum.
To achieve this we are leveraging our experience in building high throughput
data analytics products to develop a new type of scoring product that provides
a fair and true representation.

We're hiring engineer #1 and #2 for full-stack and data-science roles. We've a
bunch of exciting problems to solve and want you to decide how we're going to
do it. We'll give you full autonomy, treat you as a founder and give
significant equity in return.

\- Full-stack Engineer | React/Rails | £38k - £44k | 1% equity (EMI options)

\- Data Scientist | £38k - £44k | 1% equity (EMI options)

\- Jobs Page: [https://creditkudos.com/jobs/](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/)

\- Questions/applications: founders@creditkudos.com

------
anton_y
Coboc | Heidelberg, Germany | ONSITE, full-time | Embedded Systems Engineer

We are looking for an embedded systems engineer to join us as our first
engineer.

We are developing, producing and selling electric bikes of a new kind. They
stand out by a award winning design, light weight, unique usability and a
fully integrated drive system that we develop completely in house including
motor control, battery management and bluetooth connectivity. We are selling
these for the third year now and need support to expand our technological
lead.

At coboc you will: architect, implement and test software / write good code,
that is easy to read, to maintain and test / design, build and test PCBs

What you should bring: At least 3 years of work experience in electronics
development, testing and troubleshooting / Strong knowledge of embedded C/C++
/ Knowledge of product development through the complete lifecycle of a product
from design over production to after sales / Speaking German fluently

We offer: Working with a highly motivated team on a great product / Lots of
technical challenges and latest technologies / Central office and nice city to
live

Interested? Please write to anton[at]coboc[dot]biz
([http://www.coboc.biz](http://www.coboc.biz))

------
stunder
Hart | Anaheim, CA | IOS Developer | Full Time | ONSITE

Hart helps collect data from disparate sources and integrates them into a
bidirectional API enabling HIPAA- compliant sharing and maintenance of patient
medical information amongst providers. We are looking for talent in multiple
areas such as iOS Development, Web Design, Scala, Data Engineering, Node.js,
React, and more…

We have been building a great team of talent and are adding more. If you think
you are ready we would like to have you in for a code challenge and to meet
the company.

Some of our benefits are. * 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you
and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity
Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance
* Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart
University Extra perks * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and
Keyboard * Studio Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks
* Daily catered team lunches provided by our on site chef

You can find more information and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/i46ujo](http://grnh.se/i46ujo) or feel free to email me
eric@hart.com I work building tools for the teams in house and love it here :)

~~~
achanda358
Looks like you posted this multiple times

------
andymacd
Full Stack Developers | Normative | Toronto, ON | ONSITE

Hi, We are a software development consultancy out of Toronto. We mainly work
in Javascript (and some other languages) and we’re seeking a Full Stack
Developer to join our creative studio team. This role works closely with
designers and researchers across the entire design process to plan, design and
build software experiences for networked devices that connect the physical and
digital world.

Qualifications

1\. Extensive experience architecting and building web solutions using
node.js, Rails, Django or other modern frameworks.

2\. Extensive experience with modern testing frameworks (RSpec, Jasmine,
Cucumber, etc.)

3\. Experience with architecting hosting solutions, and deploying and scaling
applications

4\. Experience with at least one Javascript MVC framework (React, Backbone,
Angular, etc.)

5\. 3+ years experience in web/mobile application development

6\. Able to manage timelines, quality, and delivery

7\. Bonus points for some UX design experience and a strong sense of good web
UX practices

8\. Bonus points for mobile dev experience ( iOS & Android )

For more info or to apply, you can check out our posting on stackoverflow
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/118994/senior-or-mid-level-
ful...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/118994/senior-or-mid-level-full-stack-
developer-normative-inc?offset=0)

------
troydavis
Papertrail ([https://papertrailapp.com/](https://papertrailapp.com/)) |
US/Canada (remote) or Kraków, Poland | Customer Success/Developer Support
Engineer | Full-time

Put smiles on the faces of thousands of developers, sysadmins, and
entrepreneurial engineers: [http://papertrail.jobs/](http://papertrail.jobs/)

What's unique here?

• Slack is the office • You'll have a ridiculously large impact (tiny team,
thousands of customers) • Lightweight workflow with thoughtfully-chosen tools
(Enchant, GitHub, Slack, etc) • We're all engineers, so logical arguments win.
Every team member commits to our git repos. We also use Emoji and animated
GIFs with reckless abandon =)

You'll be neck-deep in a successful bootstrapped business, working alongside
the founders, and get to see every cog turn. If your career plans include
starting a bootstrapped business, this a very unique way to see one run.

Interview process: whatever fits the situation. 2-3 Hangouts or phone calls is
typical.

[http://papertrail.jobs/](http://papertrail.jobs/) says Krakow, but residents
of US and Canada are welcome. Feel free to email me (see HN profile) if you
have questions.

------
mhsivitz
Shyp is hiring product designers – SF, Onsite

We’re building a company where design thinking is deeply ingrained in the
culture of how we solve problems. Design is not simply a trivial layer that is
inserted into the product, but rather, it helps define how we solve problems
and what we build at Shyp.

[https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/f5a77a7a-b47f-40cb-9b4a-0e77643b4...](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/f5a77a7a-b47f-40cb-9b4a-0e77643b44ce)

------
jterk
Shyp [https://shyp.com](https://shyp.com) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time,
ONSITE

Need to mail something? Request a pickup in the Shyp app, we'll pick it up
from you, package it, and find the best deal out of UPS, Fedex & USPS to get
your items to their location safely, inexpensively & on time.

We're hiring for a number of roles to help make shipping easier for more
people in more places:

Backend API/Web Services Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/38b732ba-530f-49e5-aa4d-0edcfa656...](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/38b732ba-530f-49e5-aa4d-0edcfa656cc7)

Front-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/b701bc7b-b920-4fd9-98d0-359f70490...](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/b701bc7b-b920-4fd9-98d0-359f704904ca)

Senior Android Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/f5c3a0d4-add2-4f8b-921f-1ac7384c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/f5c3a0d4-add2-4f8b-921f-1ac7384c8380)

Senior iOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/970f5920-fbe1-4015-9761-034f9f890...](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/970f5920-fbe1-4015-9761-034f9f890ee9)

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Director of Engineering (ONSITE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/3828FAE4A8](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/3828FAE4A8)

* Engineering Manager (ONSITE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/285316](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/285316)

* Senior Software Engineer (ONSITE/REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061)

Come change how 3+ million US students learn Math and Language Arts. Use data,
advanced type systems, great product design and deep pedagogy to change lives.

World class, tight-knit colocated + distributed engineering team in
continental US.

One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products out there, 100% of backend
and tools are in Haskell.

Big presence and stewardship of the Open Source community. Work with well-
known authors.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, maintain the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is venture funded, has a proven business model and is on the road to
profitability.

Keywords: Haskell, React.JS, Flow, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
noacloudinary
Hi guys, we at Cloudinary provide cloud based end-to-end digital asset
management solution and our challenges here are super interesting - from
technical, scale, performance, security, high availability and product
perspectives. Adding to that challenges around real continuous deployment,
automation, development process etc. We are now managing milliards of images
and more than 1000 interactions and transactions in a sec!! Our R&D team is
super small and super strong - we have CTO's/ people with former startups and
they all chose Cloudinary thanks to our interesting challenges. From the
personal perspective and work life balance, we are one of a kind.

The company is self funded, profitable with more than tens of thousands of
customers and we keep growing!!

We are now looking for an amazing, brilliant, creative developers to join us
in our office in Israel (Located in Petach- Tiqwa) - Backend, Front end, SDK's
and Devops (engineer and manager). In addition we have open positions in our
Customer Success and sales teams.

To read more about our openings:
[http://cloudinary.com/jobs](http://cloudinary.com/jobs) You can send CV's to
jobs@cloudinary.com

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) | Onsite Only |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC and Python is a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily Freescale Kinetis parts and the Freescale MQX RTOS. Ahem, NXP parts.

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile.

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 6/12 months INTERNS and FULLTIME

We are looking for a new group of trainees and new colleagues to contribute to
ongoing research projects, prototypes and industrial solutions. If you are
passionate about free software and like one of our current topics, get in
touch. All candidates will do a programming test plus interview if successful.
Fulltime positions will have a second interview. With the boss.

Current topics ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)):

    
    
       - Hack our stack as "Big Data/Machine Learning Developer" (fulltime/intern)   
    
       - Help not caring for memory as "Out-of-Core-PyData Engineer" (fulltime/intern)   
    
       - Care for packets on our network as "Site Reliability Engineer" (intern)    
    
       - Look beyond today and prototype a "Personal Search Engine" (intern)   
    
       - Try prototyping an "Artificial Intelligence Accountant" (intern)   
    
       - Help taking care of business developing an "AI-based Business Bot" (intern)   
    
       - We love the web, so try to "Port the Linux Kernel to Javascript" (intern)   
    

About Nexedi: We are a small team from around the world (headquarters in
Lille, France) creating free software since 2001. We spend time on client and
research projects with ERP5 (Enterprise software), SlapOS (Cloud Hosting) and
Wendelin (Big Data platform) being our main solutions around which we provide
services. We all work with Chromebooks, our offices are paperless and we have
no meetings = we mostly hack. Come join us!

~~~
throwthat
Hi, can I know how much are you paying? I cannot find this anywhere online.
Also, do I get to pick the location?

Thanks.

~~~
AnAustinEng
Agreed. For overseas jobs, (especially with this many locations) it would be
really nice to get a sense of the pay, relocation assistance, and any support
with getting necessary Visas that might be provided.

------
GnomeChomsky
Zerto — [http://www.zerto.com](http://www.zerto.com) — Israel (Herzliya);
Boston (halfway between Broadway & South stations); remote

Zerto has the industry's leading hypervisor-based replication solution for
private, public, and hybrid clouds. If you're interested in virtualization,
data protection/mobility, disaster recovery—or just working on interesting
technical challenges—then we might be right for you.

We're on a hiring spree with a wide range of openings, including roles in QA,
R&D, DevOps, product management, sales/solutions engineers, development, etc.
Technologies include C++, C#, .NET, PHP, and JavaScript (Angular and Node).

Experience with and/or interest in these could be helpful: hypervisors, cloud
computing, virtualization, DRaaS, VMware, Hyper-V, AWS, and Azure. (Also
hiring for a ton of non-technical positions, especially in sales, marketing,
and account management—most of these positions are also fully remote and
spread out globally).

\- Boston openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hBK6iwv](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hBK6iwv) (e.g.
Product Manager, L2 Support Engineer)

\- Israel openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?31BK6iwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?31BK6iwf) (e.g.
Salesforce Admin, DevOps Engineer, .NET Engineer)

\- Global/remote openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PAK6iw2](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PAK6iw2) (e.g.
Pre-Sales Engineer, Account Manager)

------
jhermsmeyer
Labrador OmniMedia | Rails Developer/Devops Engineer | Sonoma County,
California | Remote

Labrador creates software for the hospitality industry. Our flagship product,
Slate, is an iOS app (think iPad wine lists) with a Ruby on Rails backend
providing iOS client management and APIs. We've been in business since 2011
and are a sister company of Jordan Vineyard and Winery in Healdsburg
California.

You can download the demo on the App Store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slate-
menu/id1081898296?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slate-
menu/id1081898296?mt=8)

We're looking for an experienced Rails and devops engineer to develop and
maintain our Rails portal on AWS. You'll be taking over a codebase from a top
Rails contributor and interfacing daily with our support team and CEO.

Salary 140K+

The ideal candidate will have some experience with iOS, place a high premium
on schedule flexibility and enjoy alcoholic beverages. Salary will scale up
for unicorns that check all the boxes (Rails/AWS/iOS).

We use Github for source control and Slack for team messaging.

Please contact me directly: josh@labradorom.com

------
Iharko
Telarix Inc.|Vienna, VA|On Site Full Time

Telarix is a leading provider of interconnect and settlement software
solutions to telecom communication service providers (“CSPs”) worldwide. The
Company’s products drive ROI for customers by enabling and optimizing the
connecting, routing and transfer of voice, video and data from one CSP’s
network to another. Telarix supports a global community of over 4,000
carriers, including 38 of the top 40, and processes over 300 billion voice,
SMS, content and data minutes each year. The Company's solutions serve as the
standard in electronic information exchange for the telecom industry, offering
carriers an unprecedented level of visibility and control of their
interconnect traffic.

We have the following open full-time positions open:

• Mid-Level Java Developer • Mid-Level Software Developer • Entry Level
Developer

Please go to our website for more details:
[http://www.telarix.com/Company/telarix-job-
openings.html](http://www.telarix.com/Company/telarix-job-openings.html)

------
earthnail
Sonalytic
([http://imperialcreatelab.com/sonalytic/](http://imperialcreatelab.com/sonalytic/))
| London, UK | Full time onsite

We are a funded startup in the music technology space. We have developed a new
algorithm for identifying music at massive scale, and are working with music
labels and major online platforms to connect creators and rights-holders to
monetisation opportunities. We’ve performed extensive trials with multiple
platforms, and based on that, we know that our machine-learning method leads
the field by a huge margin.

Our underlying audio identification system is built on a highly optimised set
of in-memory databases, message queues, and computation workers. It compares
half an hour of music per second against a database with millions of tracks -
that’s more audio than most of the largest online platforms retrieve per
second. We are looking for a senior developer to help us grow a SaaS system
around it.

Our current API and dashboards are built around Rails with React.js. We are
also considering migrating to Elixir and Phoenix, so if this sparks your
interest, please mention it in your email.

We offer:

\- Salary range between £55k-75k

\- Offices at WeWork Old Street, with all the typical amenities you'd expect

\- A great team of highly skilled researchers, computer scientists and music
industry experts

\- Great discounts on vinyl and audio equipment through our music industry
partners

To apply, send your CV to jobs@sonalytic.com. We'll then arrange a coding
interview with you.

------
ngoel36
Uber - Full Time Engineers

1) Rider Experience - San Francisco - Senior Engineering Manager (highest
priority) and Mobile & Backend Engineers (all levels, iOS & Android, backend).
This team works on the front-end of the main Rider apps. Email
ngoel+rex_manager_0701@uber.com or ngoel+rex_mobile_hn0701@uber.com or
ngoel+rex_backend_hn0701@uber.com

2) Southeast Asia Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile & Backend engineers
(all levels). This team focuses on features which unlock growth across SEA.
Email ngoel+sea_mobile_hn0701@uber.com or ngoel+sea_backend_hn0701@uber.com

3) India Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile & backend engineers (all
levels). This team focuses on features which unlock growth across India. Email
ngoel+india_sf_mobile_hn0701@uber.com or
ngoel+india_sf_backend_hn0701@uber.com

4) India Growth Team - Bangalore - Mobile & backend engineers (SENIOR ONLY -
2+ years experience, top university). Email
ngoel+india_blr_mobile_hn0701@uber.com or
ngoel+india_blr_backend_hn0701@uber.com

Please include your resume in all emails as a PDF attachment, thanks! Emails
sent without the appropriate "+xxx_hn0701" will be filtered out.

Please only send one email to your top preference - but feel free to list
other preferences in the body, more than happy to discuss!

~~~
inputjoker
Yes, for India only Tier A college graduates. :/

~~~
yeukhon
That would be illegal in the U.S. Uber shouldn't even do this for
international office.

~~~
conwayanderson
I'm not certain but it appears that it is not illegal to discriminate based on
the school's ranking in the hiring process. It would, however, be illegal if
it were based on a demographic stereotype a school is associated with.

That said, it still might not be a good idea to reject people just based on
their school's rank.

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics and the Marth Laboratory are hiring web developers to work
on the iobio project ([http://iobio.io](http://iobio.io)), building a
real­time genomics analysis platform. The project consists of developing web
applications with functionality ranging from visualizing terabytes of
biological data to fine grained interrogation of disease­ causing mutations
that open the world of complex genomic analysis to medical professionals and
scientists with limited or no experience in computational analysis. These
applications are built on our technology stack, consisting of a node web
service backend, which streams analysis results via websockets to the web
applications, where results are visualized using D3.

The successful applicant will be involved in further developing the iobio
framework (client libraries and server), building new web apps, creating new
visualizations, and hardening current web apps. Remuneration will include both
a competitive salary and stock in Frameshift Genomics. Contact us at
frameshiftlabs@gmail.com

Required Skills

    
    
      - JavaScript proficient
      - Experience building web applications
      - Can effectively work in a team environment using version  control (git/github)
    

Desirable Skills

    
    
      - Experience building commercial grade web applications
      - Genomics/Biology experience
      - Web security experience
      - Experience with testing frameworks
      - Node.js
    

Locations

    
    
      - Boston, MA
      - Salt Lake City, UT
    

Compensation

    
    
      - Competitive Salary
      - Stock in Frameshift Genomics

------
ariabuckles
Magoosh | Berkeley, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE Senior Software Engineer

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? Our mission is simple: create
products that give students everywhere access to enjoyable, affordable, and
quality test prep. We help millions study at their own pace, on their own time
regardless of location, social status, or background.

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help us improve our products,
shape engineering process, and help us grow our small (currently just Zack and
I!) but impactful engineering team. So far we use Rails, PhoneGap + Angular,
and ReactNative. We’re hosted on AWS.

You have many of the following...

* 3+ years of software engineering experience

* Experience building and releasing web and/or mobile applications

* Experience interviewing software engineering candidates

* A passion for making a difference and leveling the education playing field

Extra credit if you have...

* Experience recruiting and hiring software engineers

* UI & UX experience

Get a feel for our company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers)

And feel free to email me (aria@magoosh.com) or our recruitment manager Meghan
(meghan@magoosh.com) if you have any questions!

------
dangirsh
Zee.Aero | [http://zee.aero](http://zee.aero) | Mountain View, CA | Full Time
| ONSITE

Zee.Aero is developing revolutionary aircraft concepts, working at the
intersection of aerodynamics, advanced manufacturing, and electric propulsion.

We are currently seeking a Technical Support Engineer with substantial
information systems administration experience. The successful applicant will
have responsibilities including datacenter operations, network administration,
server management, procurement, vendor relations, physical security,
information security, access control, helpdesk support, technical project
management, configuration management, change orchestration, and engineering
support. A demonstrated ability to learn and to master new information systems
is essential for the candidate to join a small IT team that holds agility and
efficiency in high regard, runs a highly virtualized infrastructure,
administrates a supercomputer, and keeps the company sprinting forward.

Please find more information here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oalo3fwG&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oalo3fwG&s=Hacker_News)

------
wearhere
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | REMOTE INTERNATIONAL or on-site San
Francisco | [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving, internationally distributed team looking for a
full-stack engineer to join us!

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
just released an Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re
seeing phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of
thousands of more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Express, Redis, Elasticsearch, Mongo, AWS, Meteor, Electron.

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

~~~
achanda358
I applied around 10 days back, never heard back. How long does it generally
take?

~~~
bradavogel
So sorry for the delay - can you send it again to careers@mixmax.com and note
this HN comment? We'll look asap.

~~~
achanda358
Thanks, just did

------
futhey
Senior Product Designer | Front-End Developers | Seattle, WA (US) | Full-time,
On-site, Relocation Assistance |
[https://www.bittitan.com/careers](https://www.bittitan.com/careers)

I'm a Front-end developer & Product Designer @ BitTitan (jamesf@bittitan.com)
and we're looking for outstanding product designers and Front-end developers
with SPA experience to join our team. Our company, BitTitan, has doubled in
size in the last year (and we're looking to do it again this year!).

We've been voted the best large company to work for in Washington, and are
building one of the most ambitious EmberJS applications in the pacific
northwest.

We're hiring for several positions, including Front-end developers. We have
several large applications written in Ember.JS & are quickly becoming the
largest team of EmberJS developers in Seattle.

I'm also on the hunt personally for an outstanding Product Designer for my
team, preferably with SaaS or Enterprise SaaS experience.

Our Stack: Ember.JS, Javascript, C#, Sketch, Invision

(We treat all front-end Javascript experience equally when interviewing
candidates. If you have experience with another framework, please feel free to
reach out!)

------
samoube
thelab | New York, NY (NYC) | Jr. Backend Developer |
[http://thelabnyc.com](http://thelabnyc.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're hiring a Junior Backend Developer to join our growing development group.
This candidate will have an opportunity to work on a large variety of projects
for some of the world’s most recognizable brands, including websites,
e-commerce, mobile/tablet apps, and online media.

Who you are:

\- Someone with 1-3 years experience building or maintaining web applications

\- Experience or interest in learning operations engineering - aka devops

\- Experience with Python/Django or similar libraries and frameworks like
Rails or Express

Nice to haves (not required):

\- Experience using deployment technologies like Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible,
nginx, AWS, ect.

\- Experience with javascript frameworks like Angular and React

\- Experience working in open source community and contributing changes

We will be: an awesome place for you to grow, in an environment that will
support you. thelab is large enough to get an amazing variety of work, but
small enough to be flexible in working with smaller brands and start ups.
You’ll work on a lot of different kinds of projects, and you’ll learn a lot
along the way. You’ll do it with reasonable timelines, surrounded by friendly
people who want to see you succeed.

A successful candidate will have a passion for technology and is eager to work
alongside and learn from experienced development leads.

To apply, please email your resume, links, and cover letter to
jr_dev@thelabnyc.com

------
sharethisTA
Palo Alto, CA | ShareThis | ONSITE Full-Time | H1B Transfers OK

Multiple open positions: Senior & Principal Software Engineer (Full Stack:
Meteor, React.js, Node.js) Senior Software Engineer (Data: Cassandra, Kafka,
Golang) We're hiring engineers who want to: \- Work on a tech stack that
includes the latest technologies like Docker, Kubernetes, and Big Query. \-
Sift through TB's of social sharing data to provide real time insights and
intelligence. \- Work in a truly agile and lean startup environment. \- Be
inspired by talking to our customers, a/b testing, surveys, and hackathons.

Get a behind the scenes look at our: Engineering Culture:
[http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html](http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html)
Day to Day Life: [http://talent.sharethis.com](http://talent.sharethis.com)
Hackathons:
[https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661](https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

If you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
mosquera@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name.

------
november84
Alar Software | Chicago, IL | Full-time, ONSITE

Please email resumes to hiring@alar.net

We are working on a platform which aggregates logistics data to enable
customers to operate more efficiently and to connect them with other logistics
providers. We believe we have a great opportunity to address huge
inefficiencies caused in part by a fragmented logistics software landscape. We
are not a typical startup – we’re affiliated with a medium-sized logistics
company that has plenty of its own operational issues, and this gives us a few
key advantages. We have firsthand knowledge of the problem domain, so the
solutions we’re developing are targeting real problems that many of our
competitors face. When we’re ready to release, we can utilize our affiliate’s
industry connections to facilitate sales. And we don’t have funding concerns,
which gives us stability and lets us focus on our product’s quality above all
else.

 _What You’ll Do_

-Help design the core architecture that will drive our platform

-Tackle problems unique to integrating big data

 _What You’ll Need_

-Backend C# experience, big data experience a plus

-Talent for creative and functional solutions to difficult problems

-Strong computer science fundamentals

-A stomach for working in a fast-paced and uncertain problem domain

-Ability to ship quality code quickly

 _Compensation_

-Competitive base salary

-Stock options

-Medical, dental, and other benefits

Thank you

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, who just moved to a new office in St. Katharine Docks.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

* Infrastructure Engineers (think midway between SRE and devops; security background is a bonus)

* Software Engineers

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

P.S. We trust our employees to be responsible in all things. In that vein, you
also get to set your own salary.

------
juriga
AdRoll | San Francisco, CA | Full time

Senior UI Engineer (React, Redux, JavaScript ES6/ES7, private npm,
Browserify/Webpack, SASS)

Our Frontend Core team is looking for a seasoned engineer with a passion for
world-class UX design and elegant UI development workflows. As part of this
small team of senior developers and designers, you get to make a big impact
building reusable React components and implementing our new style guide across
all our products.

AdRoll is one of the most widely used adtech companies, with 25k+ companies
using the product globally and $100M+/yr in revenue.

As we build, we're also sharing our code...

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/12/21/gulp-
react-d...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/12/21/gulp-react-
docs.html)

...and learnings with the open source community:

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/11/19/rollup-
major...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/11/19/rollup-major-
learnings.html)

I'm happy to share more details via email (jyri@adroll.com), Twitter
(@jtuulos) or over coffee in SF.

------
ghc
Sentenai | Boston | ONSITE Machine Learning Engineer, Structure Prediction

The future of industry requires smarter machines, and to achieve that, they
need instant access to both sensory input and contextual data. ​Sentenai
connects machines with the data they need to make better decisions in complex
environments. ​We're building the machine cloud, redesigned for intelligent
systems in the physical world.

​Our team is looking for someone who is smart, motivated, and creative​ to
help us build the software infrastructure needed to power networks of smart
machines. Sentenai​ is a venture-backed startup located in Boston near South
Station.

​​This is a salaried, full-time position with ​competitive ​benefits. ​​Please
contact us at: jobs@sentenai.com​.​

Responsibilities:

— Design and build unsupervised structure prediction systems for semi-
structured data streams

— Work with platform engineers to create distributed representations of
structure prediction models

— Help enhance distributed query optimization

— Offer user feedback to our front-end team and query language design team

Requirements:

— Intermediate or expert understanding of reinforcement learning

— Expert knowledge of online learning models

— Intermediate knowledge of Haskell strongly recommended

— Knowledge of learning from small data sets a plus

— Experience ​with ​a variety of machine learning libraries a plus

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Full time | Onsite |
[http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth.

Some of the platforms and environments that we have worked on and will be
working on are: Mobile apps & Web Services (iOS, Android, Windows Phone,
BlackBerry), Connected Cars (CarPlay, Android Auto), Smartwatches, Google
Glass & Other Wearables, Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Software engineers

\- Junior QA

\- Designers

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
laurenallanson
Greenhouse Software | NYC | Onsite/Full time

Greenhouse builds software that helps companies be great at hiring and
onboarding.

Founded in 2012, we have grown to more than 200 employees and have more than
1500 customers, some of which are the best known tech brands in industry.

People love working here. Need proof? We are Best Places to Work winners on
both coasts and have a 5-star rating on Glassdoor. And we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire:

* Technical Lead: you'll manage a team of full-stack engineers, solve challenging scaling problems, and contribute to architecture and design decisions - impacting how we grow our product, team, and business for the future

* Security Engineer: you'll manage our security program and use tools like Burp, Kali, and Metasploit to hack new features before they go to prod and make our SDLC more secure

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer: help implement features that support our in-house development platform. Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, Memcache, Redis, PostgreSQL, HAProxy and nginx, all running on AWS, and we're using the latest distributed systems tools like Consul, Docker and Mesos

* Senior Full Stack Engineers & Full Stack Engineers: develop "secret sauce" features in Ruby on Rails & Javascript, build and deploy globally distributed systems, design and implement a unified API, and build our mobile experiences

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here
[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers) or email
our Tech Recruiter at lallanson@greenhouse.io

------
jasdamo
Elite HRV | Onsite or Remote | Full-time | Salary + Equity

As a small team, Elite HRV is now the world’s largest Heart Rate Variability
analysis platform and is expanding to include additional biomarkers and
lifestyle metrics. We’re on all 7 continents, going to the Olympics, in use by
research teams, sports teams, doctors, etc.

We have clean code, are very organized, and have a clear path forward (happy
to share in the interview). We do not waste time, our requirements are clearly
communicated, but you can also expect a high degree of autonomy and control.

Requirements:

\- Angular, PHP, MySQL

\- Fluent in English

\- Fast learner

\- Not afraid of complex math

\- Strong communicator

Bonus:

\- Cordova/Ionic

\- D3

\- Interested in health, human performance, and travel opportunities

Example projects could include:

\- Create single page app for biomarker data analysis

\- Create integrations with 3rd party health/fitness platforms and trackers

\- Create new mobile app for more advanced analysis

We believe in hard work, but we do not sacrifice people or their
health/happiness in the process. Elite HRV is a great place to work! We (the
founders) personally enjoy working hard mornings and evenings and rock
climbing in the afternoon whenever possible.

Get in touch at info@elitehrv.com. I’ll be happy to answer any questions you
might have and look forward to hearing about what you’ve been working on
lately (feel free to include links).

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"MailChimp for IVR & SMS" | ONSITE: Cebu, Philippines | Full-Time & Adventure
Fellowship

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers non-technical staff (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project
managers, etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive
Automated Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're more
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% access
Internet infrequently. Interactive automated phone calls are the most cost
effective and scalable method to engage anyone anywhere with any mobile phone.

Customers such as Facebook, Intel, UN WFP, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian
Development Bank, International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform to interact with people for a variety of use cases, including social
change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster
Planning & Response, as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and
operations. Forbes says we're "a leading startup. Since launch a year ago,
engageSPARK has been used in 80+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Full-Time Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
amyngu
Cisco Meraki | San Francisco & London | Full-Time ONSITE | VISA sponsorship

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points, and
now phones!

Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both worlds - job stability and
benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki magic of remaining like a SF
startup in structure and culture. Meraki Engineers hack the full stack. You
own your projects from start to finish and you have a lot of say in what
project to tackle next! We're hiring across all teams:

    
    
       * Site Reliability Engineer
    
       * Software Engineer, Mobile Full Stack
    
       * Software Engineer, Frontend
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack Web
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Networked Systems
    
    

... and many more positions! Please apply directly on our website at
[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

Thanks!

~~~
bogomipz
My experience has been that CVs sent to Cisco go into the void. Is there a
more direct way to send a CV?

~~~
amyngu
Hi, Meraki has a separate application portal from Cisco. Please apply directly
on our website at
[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs) or email me at
amy [at] meraki.com. Thanks!

------
yourpaldval
AppFolio Inc | ONSITE | San Diego, CA | www.appfolioinc.com/jobs |
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/AppFolio-
Reviews-E225531.h...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/AppFolio-
Reviews-E225531.htm)

We are a medium sized company with a small sized feel looking for Sr. Software
Engineers. We have a culture where every engineer has an impact. It's an
extremely collaborative environment where smart people can thrive and learn
from each other. LEARN EVERY DAY! Engineers are tasked with solving hard
problems and have ownership over the solution. We tend to work in small
development teams to keep things moving fast (3-5 engineers). We want our
engineers to stick around a while and have a fantastic work life balance.

We have two apps that are business workflow solutions for small to medium
sized law firms and property managers. We mostly speak Ruby on Rails but don't
hire for 'Rails Engineers'; we want smart software engineers who have a
passion for collaboratively solving hard problems. Email damon@mycase.com if
this resonates with you.

------
kujenga
Meta | Boston, MA | full time | onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We’ve closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us scale our MVP and take our platform to the next
level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science problems in stream processing, semantic analysis, and information
retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
mbesto
Versame | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | On-site

Versame is on a mission to transform early childhood education worldwide.
Inspired by research, we are building a wearable device that counts the number
of words spoken to babies and children. Research has conclusively shown that
the number of words spoken to a child between ages 0 and 4 is the greatest
predictor of success in life. Our technology stack is mainly around JavaScript
on the backend and web, Swift on iOS, and exploring JS on Android.

More stack details:
[http://stackshare.io/versame](http://stackshare.io/versame)

We're hiring for the following positions:

\- Full Stack Engineer – React.js + Node.js

\- Android Software Engineer - Native / React Native

\- Lead Server Engineer - Node.js on AWS

\- Firmware Engineer

Looking for someone who's passionate about early childhood education, wants to
work in a wearables company and has a dynamic/polyglot outlook on technology.
Our immediate projects are web and mobile based, but we have some interesting
big data, NLP, and machine learning problems we need to solve as well.

We are well funded (Series A) and pay market rates. Check us out here:
[https://www.versame.com/careers/](https://www.versame.com/careers/)

Apply on [https://www.versame.com/careers/](https://www.versame.com/careers/)
or email me hiring AT versame DOT com for more info.

Recruiters/Recruiting websites - do not send me email or you'll get INSTA-
spammed-boxed.

~~~
porsupah
Replying by email currently appears to be bounced by Google: "We're writing to
let you know that the group you tried to contact (hiring) may not exist, or
you may not have permission to post messages to the group."

~~~
mbesto
Good catch...sorry about that! It's working now.

------
alacombe
Cradlepoint | Multiple positions | Kelowna, Bc, Canada | Boise, Id, US| Onsite
| Full-Time | Cloud networking

Cradlepoint is the leading provider of software-defined wireless and wired WAN
solutions for Distributed and Mobile Enterprise with hundreds or thousands of
locations or vehicles. Cradlepoint solutions provide the strongest mobile
broadband performance while delivering proven network system interoperability.
Cradlepoint’s broad family of high-performance router platforms are designed
for deployment in mission-critical applications that require 24x7
connectivity. With both integrated wireless and wired WAN and non-integrated
versions, our solutions are ideal for distributed and mobile operations and
emerging industries that require either remote connectivity or multi-WAN
redundancy.

Open positions:

\- iOS/ OSX Software Engineer

\- Web / Javascript Software Engineer

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- QA Software Developer

\- Java Software Engineer

\- Senior Network Software Engineer

Full details on our website:
[https://cradlepoint.com/company/careers](https://cradlepoint.com/company/careers)
or email directly alacombe@cradlepoint.com if interested by any of these
position.

------
lintaho
Trialspark | New York City / NYC | Full time | Full-stack developers |
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few engineers to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. You'll be working at all levels of the stack
(flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - shoot me a message at linhao@trialspark.com!

------
gd832
David | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com) | Full­time | Onsite

David is a San Francisco-­based software startup that combines technology and
legal research to help customers resolve disputes with their cable, internet,
or wireless service provider.

The $200+ billion legal industry is still stuck in the 20th century: paper-
based, error-prone and slow. With rates averaging $300 / hour, only 15% of
Americans with serious legal problems even seek the help of a lawyer. For
everyday issues like bogus cable bills, fewer than 1 in 1,000,000 of us seek
justice, even though monopolists like Comcast rank in the 0th percentile for
customer satisfaction. Class actions used to provide the necessary scale to
combat certain widespread frauds, but over the past 5 years, the Supreme Court
has allowed businesses to eliminate them.

The technical challenges are hard, ranging from automating the monitoring of
corporate misconduct to crafting delightful user flows to building the leading
database of outcomes in consumer disputes. In parallel with the software
development, a team of Yale Law School alums conducts the deep research so
that our users finally feel empowered, rather than intimidated, by the law.

We currently have a MVP
([https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com)) and are looking for a
Senior Engineer as a very early member of the team.

Position: Senior Engineer | Salary: $80­-$125k | Equity: 1.0%-­4.0% |
[https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer](https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer)

Contact us via Angel List or talent@senddavid.com

~~~
nullundefined
How do you hire anyone wit that salary range? You're 40-60k off.

~~~
conwayanderson
Pretty decent equity range but yeah. Maybe 100-150 + equity?

------
jsomara
Citrine Informatics | Senior Software Engineer | Redwood City, CA | Full Time,
On-site | 100-140k/equity

Citrine is the artificial intelligence platform for materials and chemicals.
Our platform ingests and understands large-scale data from countless sources,
such as patents, research papers, technical reports, and existing databases,
and uses state-of-the-art AI to anticipate the behavior of all materials and
chemicals under any relevant conditions. The resulting predictive intelligence
helps customers hit R&D and manufacturing milestones in half the time.

The Citrine platform is creating discontinuous competitive advantage at Forbes
Global 1000 companies across the materials, automotive, aerospace, and
electronics industries in the United States, Japan, and Korea.

Website: [http://citrine.io](http://citrine.io) Job Listing:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/119590/senior-software-
enginee...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/119590/senior-software-engineer-
citrine-informatics-inc)

------
ewmy
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs and affects everything we do. We're profitable and
growing sustainably.

Our engineering team is based in Shoreditch, London. We are looking for
engineers who want to work on interesting problems in a production
environment, and take responsibility for the real-world operation of a large
and increasingly distributed system. Our software stack is built around Linux,
Ruby, Go, Node.JS, Redis, MySQL, Git, Puppet and Ansible.

We are currently hiring:

* Platform Engineers to continue improving and scaling our core real-time infrastructure: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789)

* Mobile Product Engineers to work on improving our mobile libraries on both iOS and Android, and demonstrating what Pusher can do for mobile end users: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508)

* DevOps Engineers so we can continually improve the way we deploy and maintain our platform: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/)

* Junior Developer Relations person to help grow our user base: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/218475](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/218475)

------
hectormalot
IPsoft | Full Time | Cognitive Implementation engineer | NYC, Amsterdam,
Bangalore | ONSITE

The implementation engineering team is responsible for aligning our
breakthrough cognitive solution (Amelia) with client requirements and
expectations. You will implement functionality in Amelia's Cognitive modules
as well as integrate and automate backend business processes.

The cognitive division is growing fast and we're looking for someone who loves
to rapidly create new functionality for our clients. Skills we are looking for
is experience with scripting (JS, Python, or Groovy), working with APIs, and
the ability to design client facing processes.

The interview process is a phone interview followed by an on-site discussion.

For more information, feel free to contact me directly:
dennis.dereus@ipsoft.com.

Example of the work we do with Amelia:
[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160615006592/en/Publ...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160615006592/en/Public-
Sector-Role-IPsoft%E2%80%99s-Amelia-Enfield-Council)

------
davedx
Vandebron ([https://vandebron.nl](https://vandebron.nl)) | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | Full time ONSITE

We are a young Dutch renewable energy company making a big impact in the
market here in the Netherlands. What makes us unique is we are a platform for
buying and selling energy, connecting customers with energy producers for a
flat monthly fee. Both our customers and producers win because we don't take a
percentage of the profits like traditional energy companies.

Our IT department is diverse, creative and driven. We use a combination of
AngularJS, Scala, Salesforce and Rails to power Vandebron's public and
internal applications. We are looking for excellent candidates for the
following positions:

* Software Developer with passion for sustainability - we are looking for both back end (Apex/Scala) and front end (AngularJS) developers.

Check out our website for more information on each role and who to apply to:
[https://vandebron.nl/vacancies](https://vandebron.nl/vacancies)

------
dwolfand
United Income | Brand New FinTech Startup | Software Engineer (Javascript) |
Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We all are coming from a very successful startup that exited about 2 years
ago. Time for round two. We have a great team and are hiring for many roles.
Currently looking for talented full stack javascript engineers with single
page app experience. Stack includes React, AWS, Node, etc. Also UI/UX Designer
or QC Engineer - would love to hear from you as well! All jobs posted on
linkedin at
[https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?page_num=1&locationType=Y...](https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?page_num=1&locationType=Y&f_C=10670064)

More information about us here:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetnovack/2016/06/28/fintech-s...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetnovack/2016/06/28/fintech-
startup-aims-to-help-boomers-manage-retirement-income/)

Email david@unitedincome.com

------
robbomacrae
SoundHound, Santa Clara US/San Francisco US/Toronto Canada, ONSITE Data
Engineers, Speech, Search and AI, Front-end Engineers and more:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0) I'm a
Software Engineer/Hacker at SoundHound. Hound came out of beta recently, as
well as our speech platform Houndify which is now powering voice recognition
in SoundHound as well. We're hiring in many more roles than the ones I listed
here so check out our apps, API and our careers page!
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)
[https://www.soundhound.com](https://www.soundhound.com)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVfDSAcpnhMCYGPuFGFIMw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVfDSAcpnhMCYGPuFGFIMw/videos)

------
CaitlinSpring
Spring, Inc. |New York City |Lead Engineers |Full Time | www.shopspring.com

Spring is three years old, with 100+ employees and $30M in funding. Our big
idea is to create one site or app that connects end users with 1,000s of
brands and products. We're growing and are working on new developing entirely
new features as well as projects to scale out our existing architecture.

Our tech stack includes Go, React, Javascript, Objective-C and Java (Android).

We're looking for senior engineers who are comfortable working in multiple
languages, can take ownership of whole features and areas of our architecture,
and help us grow. Mentoring junior devs is also a big part of the role. We're
a small team and collaboration is key.

You can view our open roles here:
[http://grnh.se/lxjh0g](http://grnh.se/lxjh0g) Or go to
www.shopspring.com/engineering to learn more the team's philosophy

If you're interested in a role, go ahead and apply. Recruiting reviews every
resume that comes in and will reach out if you are a fit.

Happy July Hacker News!

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is hiring Engineers with interest in Rails, React, Angular as well as
Technical Product Managers, Data Analysts, DevOps / Site Reliability
Engineers, Security Engineers, UX Copywriter and more in Santa Monica and San
Francisco at this time. Austin is heading up all customer service and dealer
relations positions.

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a little over a
year ago. We've been around for 10 years and went public 2 years ago. The
company has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers
to help us grow.

See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for the full scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: health premiums are 100% paid for (not only for you, but your whole family), we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock options. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, React, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch (the whole ELK stack).

* VISAS are handled under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
currycoder
Gamer Network | Brighton, UK | Python Web Developer (mainly back-end) |
[http://www.gamer-network.net/](http://www.gamer-network.net/) | Full-Time |
ONSITE

We are looking for talented Python developers at all skill levels to grow our
in-house development team. We are building a bespoke, scalable content
platform as the backbone of our award winning editorial offerings. The
platform will deal with 100s of millions of pageviews per month and run our
industry leading editorial sites, including; Eurogamer.net, Gamesindustry.biz,
USGamer.net and many more.

We’re looking for developers who are passionate about Python and excited about
working in a fast moving games media company. We’re offering the opportunity
to shape our editorial offerings in a very relaxed, friendly environment. The
company is highly cross-functional; developers work closely with editorial,
commercial and events teams. Gamer Network runs EGX - the largest consumer
games event in the UK - and all members of the development team have the
opportunity to go along to help out. Some things about our culture: * Friday
at Four - weekly wind-down with beers in the office * Work-from-cafe/home if
you need a break from the office * Help run EGX (if you want to!) * Standing
desks on request! * Get an idea, prototype it, pitch it!

Your ideal stack (you don’t need all of these things!): * Python (virtualenv,
python3) * Django * MySQL, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch * Scalable web stack:
Redis, Varnish, Celery, Messaging/Queueing, Restful APIs * Git/Github/Gitlab *
Any devops (Ansible, Linux) is a bonus

Hiring Process: Get in touch with your CV, we'll review and schedule a quick
phone interview. If you're a good fit we'll get you to come to our office,
meet the team and we'll move from there.

Contact: careers@gamer-network.net

------
zachheaton
SciTec | Dayton, OH | Full-Stack Developers | ONSITE | www.scitec.com

SciTec is a R&D-focused small business that develops new algorithms to analyze
remote sensor data. We’re looking for full-stack cloud application developers
to work with our algorithm development teams to transition these tools into
cloud processing environments. Key areas of expertise we’re looking for
include:

* Cloud management and deployment tools: Mesos, Docker, VMWare, AWS

* SQL and NoSQL data storage: ElasticSearch, Accumulo, PostgreSQL

* Application frontend development: HTML5/CSS, JavaScript, AngularJS

More than specific technologies, we’re looking for developers who are willing
to dive into complex problems, work across multiple technology stacks, and
help us keep moving algorithms out of the lab and into real-world use. Strong
communication skills and systems engineering expertise are key.

If this sounds interesting to you, shoot me an e-mail at zheaton [AT]
scitec.com to discuss further. Interview process is via phone/Skype, or
alternately onsite if you're local to one of our offices.

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | www.dominodatalab.com

We’re building the platform that enables thousands of data scientists to
develop better medicines, grow more productive crops, build better cars, or
simply recommend the best song to play next.Data scientists are being called
upon to solve ever more complex problems across every facet of business and
civil life. Domino allows them to develop and deploy ideas faster with
collaborative, reusable, reproducible analysis.

If you're a full-lifecycle, full-stack software engineer with serious tech
chops, we have these exciting challenges for you to tackle:

\- Job distribution

\- Cluster management and orchestration

\- Asynchronous web development

\- Cybersecurity

\- Diverse deployments: cloud, bare-metal, and hybrid

\- Best-of-breed data science tools and platforms

Our stack is Scala/Java, Play, lots of Docker, MongoDB, and Backbone.js.
Ideally, we'd like someone who's comfortable with these technologies, but
we're always excited to meet great engineers who can quickly learn new
technologies.

If you are interested in learning more, check out
www.dominodatalab.com/careers

------
etjossem
SendGrid | Software Engineers, Test/QA, Ops | Bay Area, Denver, Orange County
| Full Time

At SendGrid, you'll help send a huge portion of the world's meaningful email.
Whether it's an instant receipt after an Uber ride or an Airbnb booking
confirmation, we deliver it. Our platform team works on tough scaling
challenges, while our applications team maintains an informative analytics
dashboard for our customers.

The people here are absolutely fantastic - we bring in the best and trust them
to get the job done. We're about 300 strong, and we've been growing fast for
seven years. Everyone gets competitive salaries, generous pre-IPO options,
flexible hours, catered lunch, an annual trip to Mexico ... that list goes on
for a while.

Apply: [http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list](http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list). If
you have questions or want a current engineer's perspective (I'm on the
Applications & Services team), my email's in my profile.

------
darrenkopp
Lupulin Exchange | Full-Time | Remote (US only)

The Lupulin Exchange is powering the peer-to-peer hop sales market for
professional brewers. We're solving the hop allocation problem in the industry
that plagues all brewers. We've been in business for a year and a half and
have been profitable since first month. We're completely bootstrapped and
haven't taken any outside investment.

We are looking for a full-stack engineer who can help us tackle our current
backlog and expand internationally. Our current stack is asp.net mvc, sql
azure, and azure websites. You will be engineer #1, so you'll have a high
impact on the existing code and the platform moving forward.

If you are interested, please send your resume and a small introduction about
yourself to jobs@lupulinexchange.com. You can find more details on our blog:
[http://blog.lupulinexchange.com/the-lupulin-exchange-is-
hiri...](http://blog.lupulinexchange.com/the-lupulin-exchange-is-hiring/)

------
mikhaill
Shippo | San Francisco/SOMA | Onsite, Visa | Full-time
[http://www.goshippo.com](http://www.goshippo.com)

Shippo is a shipping API company that connects e-commerce businesses and
marketplaces to multiple shipping carriers from one place. Our API powers
shipping for companies like Shyp and Weebly, and we recently partnered with
Stripe to offer shipping directly through their API.

With Shippo, businesses of all sizes can easily access Amazon-quality shipping
operations and data. We are doing for shipping what Stripe has done for
payments.

You will be faced with challenges in building and scaling mission-critical
systems that are used by thousands of customers as a core part of their
checkout flow and fulfillment process. From designing robust APIs to turning
data sets into shipping recommendation engines, we need a strong and diverse
team to help us grow quickly.

Current technical openings include:

* Senior backend engineers - we work with Python (Django), Postgres, AWS

* Senior frontend engineers - we use Ember

* DevOps (not listed yet)

* Support engineer

* Developer evangelist

* Senior product manager

* Content writer (not listed yet)

Technical hiring process:

1\. Phone screen

2\. Tech interview 1h via skype - pair programming

3\. Onsite half day - pair programming/whiteboarding, meet the team/founders

If you're interested in any of these roles, please check out
[https://goshippo.com/jobs/](https://goshippo.com/jobs/) or email directly
jobs [at] goshippo.com. Please be sure to mention you saw the note on HN.

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

I have taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out of
Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-distance
from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants, welcome.

I have posted and have hired a few good candidates from Who's Hiring threads.

Since my first post, we have now released a product and also secured a payment
bank license.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.

Thanks for reading.

~~~
curious_guy_2
why you havent mentioned the name of your company?

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
martinshen
Smartcar | Backend Engineer | SF & Mountain View | Onsite

I'm an early employee at Smartcar. When I was job hunting back in the October,
I looked at early stage startups in interesting spaces like eSports, VR,
insurance, automotive etc. Smartcar is an automotive-related startup that's
building the self-service developer platform for the connected car.

Smartcar is in a massive space (auto-related industry is 10% of US GDP), has a
great team, is well funded with an amazing investor, we're making money and
tons of other great early traction with car manufactures.

We're looking to hire 2 backend engineers ASAP. Your voice will be heard and
you will determine the company's technical roadmap.

You should be a generalist who will be tasked with designing a modern API
platform for cars, building secure web and API backends, integrating with
testing, coverage and deployment pipelines and more. Our stack is Node.js,
Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

$95K to $130K + up to 1.5% equity

Interested? email me at Martin@Smartcar.com or call me at 415 404 5650

------
jevanish
### [http://GetLighthouse.com](http://GetLighthouse.com) | Lead Front End
Engineer / Designer | San Francisco, CA | full time | ONSITE

Employees quit managers, not companies. If you've ever worked at a
dysfunctional, hyper-growth startup, or a big company wrecked by politics,
you've experienced how bad management can make work miserable. It’s __crazy
__managers aren’t given more help. We 're changing that by helping with the
fundamentals of good management through software.

We have a functioning product with hundreds of paying customers, and want to
bring great design and experience to our validated and growing MVP. We’re
looking for someone to take the lead on making Lighthouse a world-class
product.

### You:

If you’ve been building your skills for years on product teams and are looking
for the chance to take the drivers seat on the direction of a product from
design through implementation, this is the perfect role for you (with the big
equity to match). You’ll have the chance to bring all your skills together as
part of a team that’s customer driven and excited to make more people love
their jobs.

You’re a fit for this role if you...

-> Take great pride in your work and obsess over getting the details right

-> Always look for places to simplify, whether that’s removing a button, or making 30 lines of code work with 5.

-> You love using funnels & analytics, as well as talking to customers, to ensure what you design & build is right.

### Tech stack currently includes: Rails, Capistrano, html/scss, bootstrap,
jQuery, Postgres, Stripe, GCal API

* Interested in the role? Email Jason at GetLighthouse dot com mentioning Hacker News in the subject line. Please, no recent code school grads.

------
evaneykelen
Europe - REMOTE - Apply at [http://nlcollect-
bv.workable.com/jobs/7652](http://nlcollect-bv.workable.com/jobs/7652)

ClubCollect has created a service for sports clubs and other organizations to
make invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online
payments: everything is processed via ClubCollect.

We're a small team (just 20 people including 7 programmers), we love remote
working but we also like to get together for beers and a great dinner.

ClubCollect is built in Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails) and Elixir (+ Phoenix).

We value simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done.
You will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

Requirements:

* You love Ruby, Elixir or both; * Fluent in at least one dynamically-typed, object-oriented language (e.g. Ruby, Python); * Several years experience with a modern web framework such as Rails or Django; * Experience with Elixir or Erlang would be great.

@recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

------
mateiz
Databricks -- San Francisco --
[https://databricks.com](https://databricks.com)

* Software Engineer (ONSITE)

* Software Engineer Intern (ONSITE)

* Product Manager (ONSITE)

Databricks was founded in 2013 by the team that started Apache Spark, meaning
you might not only use Spark but also get to work on it :). We provide a cloud
data processing platform based on Apache Spark used by customers including top
5 banks, healthcare and media companies. We've also done some really cool
technical stuff, such as setting the 2014 GraySort record
([http://www.wired.com/2014/10/startup-
crunches-100-terabytes-...](http://www.wired.com/2014/10/startup-
crunches-100-terabytes-data-record-23-minutes/)).

We are hiring engineers in the following areas:

* Backend (JVM, AWS, database engine)

* Frontend (React, D3)

* Machine learning

List of available positions:
[https://databricks.com/company/careers](https://databricks.com/company/careers)

~~~
csanch4
Hey, I'm unsure if the listings you made first are supposed to be in the
available positions. If the ones you list are meant to be available, is there
a reason for the internship position not appearing? Thanks for the help!

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso
Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney AUS

Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization.

 _You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if_

* You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-side AngularJS / JQuery, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hudreds of thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

 _Cool stuff about TTD:_

* Our platform processes 3.5million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge datasets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our 5.0 rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

 _If you want to learn more, email Casey- casey.rabiea@thetradedesk.com or
apply directly on our website:_ [http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions/show/departme...](http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions/show/department/13642#open-positions)

------
scandox
Spondool Ltd | Dublin, Ireland | ON SITE | Application Developer | C++

* Minimum 5 years experience of C++ programming on a Linux platform

* Strong proficiency in C++ with thorough knowledge of the standard library

* Familiarity and experience with templating in C++

• Experience in the design and implementation of highly performant, scalable,
distributed and resilient systems

It's a small team, an interesting product and nice people.

scandox@gmail.com

------
mancheenee
WeddingWire | Washington, DC and New York, NY | ONSITE

WeddingWire, the nation's leading technology marketplace serving the $100
billion wedding industry, is the only online wedding planning resource
designed to empower both engaged couples and wedding professionals.

We're hiring for a wide range of tech positions! The list includes Ruby on
Rails developers, Android and iOS engineers, UX designers, Project Analysts,
and others.

WeddingWire is a fun and dynamic environment, and has been consistently rated
a best place to work by a variety of organizations. Please reach out to me if
you have any questions - I work in Marketing but I am happy to talk about the
company, and the experience I've had here, to the extent that I'm able! My
email is nmancini[at]weddingwire[dot]com, and here’s the link to the
WeddingWire careers page so you can check out more:
[http://jobs.weddingwire.com/](http://jobs.weddingwire.com/)

------
browseatwork
San Francisco / London| Onsite | TokBox | Product Marketing Manager, Product
Managers for 1) Vertical Solutions and 2) Developer Experience, BizDev
Managers in 1) Healthcare and 2) EdTech

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox does embedded communications powered by WebRTC. We make it easy for
developers to embed real-time video, voice, and more into their applications
and websites. We build a platform and SDKs, and have great clients from
individual developers to massive players in tech, entertainment, education,
and many other industries (customers include Mozilla, the Minerva Project,
Chegg, esurance, Major League Baseball, Double Robotics, and Fox Sports).
We've been doing real-time communications for over 8 years. We were acquired
by Telefonica 3 or so years ago. It hasn't changed the culture much, and has
helped us reach more customers around the world.

The product is industry leading, but the people make this place where I work.
It's an awesome group of 100 or so people- nice, smart, skilled. We are laid
back and have a sense of humor. Minimal politics. Good salary and benefits in
a relaxed, enjoyable environment!

We're looking for someone with product and/or marketing experience to help us
with product marketing. We're looking for a PM who want to build the right
things for specific industries, and a PM to bolster a strong developer
experience (PMs, evangelists, and engineers encouraged to apply). We are
looking for people with experience in either healthcare or education for
business development.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

Come join us!

------
Hovertruck
Engineers (Data, Platform, Web/Frontend) | Button
([https://www.usebutton.com](https://www.usebutton.com)) | NYC (Data SF/NYC) |
Onsite

[https://www.usebutton.com/join-us](https://www.usebutton.com/join-us)

Button is building an ecosystem of connections that drive commerce. We're
partnered with some of the largest commerce apps like Uber, OpenTable,
TicketMaster, and more – allowing you to add real-time inventory for these on-
demand services to users in your app. We were also recently named by Crain's
as the best place to work in NYC[1]!

We use a mix of different technologies, but some common themes are NodeJS,
Python, React/Flux, Docker/ECS, Objective-C, and Java.

[1]
[http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015](http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015)

------
hazz
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | Frontend, Backend, SRE, Data Engineer | Onsite
| Full-time

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the team and give internal
(and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: a couple of phone screens, one take home test, then a
couple of onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no
whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
jonnyarnold89
Trussle | Software Engineeer | Full Time | London

Hi, I'm Jonny and I work at Trussle, a free online mortgage adviser. We're
using technology and data to make getting a mortgage easy. We're only small,
but we've recently signed a partnership with Zoopla and we've got a lot more
in the pipeline. Check us out at [https://trussle.com](https://trussle.com).

We're a company of 11 people and we want to expand our team of 3 software
engineers by the end of the month. We're full-stack Javascript at the moment,
but we would like to meet talented developers from all language backgrounds
who would like to work in an ambitious start-up.

I wrote some better words about this job and how to apply on our Product
Development website:
[http://trussle.github.io/jobs/developer](http://trussle.github.io/jobs/developer)

------
tonyvt2005
ID.me | Tysons Corner, VA | Onsite | [https://www.ID.me](https://www.ID.me)

Over the past 5 years we've grown from a military-focused daily deals company
to taking on the challenge of digital identity. We just won a contract with
Veterans Affairs to enable Veterans the ability to access all of their online
benefits and services in a trusted way -
[https://adhocteam.us/2016/05/03/vets.gov/](https://adhocteam.us/2016/05/03/vets.gov/)

To grow our team, we're looking for:

    
    
      * Site Reliability / DevOps engineers
      * Ruby on Rails engineers
      * Senior Product Designer
    

We offer competitive pay, equity and great benefits.

Feel free to email me directly (tony [at] ID.me) or apply on our careers site:
[http://careers.ID.me](http://careers.ID.me)

Thanks!

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu, San Francisco, CA

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- The reproducibility crisis. It has emerged over the last few years that
65-90% of the scientific literature is not reproducible. What this means is
that if you try to reproduce the experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of
the time you will not get the same findings. This is known as "the
reproducibility crisis"

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 13
million pdfs to Academia.edu, and upload about 1 million a month. About 30
million people come to Academia each month to access and share papers.

With regard to reproducibility, we think the way to solve the reproducibility
crisis is to build a new peer review system that (a) crowd-sources peer review
from the academic community and (b) provides credit to material that journals
don't publish (data-sets, code, replications, failed replications).

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (a) and (b). We realize that addressing reproducibility is a huge
challenge. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us. We have
raised $17.7 million from Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True Ventures.
Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is really
important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact on the
world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

~~~
throwawayacct2
Be careful, there is no enough space in their office. It was the smallest
square feet area per worker I ever seen. I wonder if they don't violate any
related regulations.

~~~
RichardPrice
Are you sure you have the right company? We have 3,800 square feet and 22
employees, so 172 square feet per person.

According to [https://www.thesquarefoot.com/office-space-
calculator](https://www.thesquarefoot.com/office-space-calculator), 100 square
foot per person is considered economy; average is 125; and spacious is 150.

------
iwasrobbed
Luxe | Backend (Senior / Lead) | San Francisco | Onsite | Visa Assistance

Why you should work here:
[http://engineering.blog.luxe.com/blog/2016/06/16/engineering...](http://engineering.blog.luxe.com/blog/2016/06/16/engineering-
luxe)

Luxe is an on-demand valet parking and car services app that believes that
commuting and the car ownership experience doesn’t need to be expensive or
stressful. We are making it simple for people to own a car and get to what
they want to do and enjoy, by making parking, commuting and maintaining a car
an affordable, easy and convenient experience.

We are hiring for: Senior / Lead backend (Node / Python) | Senior / Lead full
stack (Angular / Node / Python)

Job links: [https://jobs.lever.co/luxe](https://jobs.lever.co/luxe)

------
bthomas
Thistle - Berkeley CA ONSITE -
[https://angel.co/thistle-1/jobs/97516-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/thistle-1/jobs/97516-software-engineer)

Thistle delivers delicious, organic and healthy meals - the ease of
Munchery/Sprig with the subscription model of Blue Apron.

Looking for full stack engineers (senior and junior) that are passionate about
healthy food. Work includes:

\- Building our consumer website, with a focus helping customers understand
all the nutrition and health benefits in their meals.

\- Infrastructure for designing, preparing and delivering 1000s of meals.

\- Testing new user acquisition and engagement strategies

Stack is Python/Django, but if you're a fast learner we will be just as
interested in what you like to eat for lunch.

Interview: quick phone screen, then visit HQ to try the food and discuss our
codebae. No brainteasers.

We also have nothing to do with Ayesha Curry, fortunately.

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Visa

Wealthfront takes the guesswork out of sound, long-term investing through
effortless automation. We efficiently build and deliver products which pave
the way for a new generation of investors to achieve their financial goals.
With their trust, we believe we can and will change this industry. Find out
how our engineering team contributes to our mission at
[http://eng.wealthfront.com](http://eng.wealthfront.com)

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for Full-stack
engineers who have experience working with Ruby (Rails), Javascript (React)
and Java.

Feel free to check out our complete list of open jobs and apply at
[https://www.wealthfront.com/careers](https://www.wealthfront.com/careers)
(please mention HN in application).

------
shaohua
Uber's china growth team | San Francisco | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.uber.com/](https://www.uber.com/)

Full Stack Engineer (python/node/go) | Mobile Engineer (ios/android) |
Frontend Engineer (react/express)

\--- Intro --- We choose to fight against Didi in China and do the other
things, not because they are easy, but because they are hard. This team is
100% focused on providing engineering foundation for running Uber in china.

\--- Link to all jobs --- [https://careers-
uber.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeywor...](https://careers-
uber.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=china+growth&searchPositionType=2049&searchLocation=12781-12789-San+Francisco)

\--- Contact --- Email your linkedin profile URL to 'my user name at uber.com'

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Sunnyvale, CA | full-time | ONSITE

We're looking for an entry-level full-stack developer to redesign our site
(working with PHP, HTML/CSS, Javascript, and SQL). We do not require a college
degree and we also do not require previous professional experience. See the
relevant link at [http://www.docspot.com/jobs](http://www.docspot.com/jobs)

We simplify the search for doctors. Our mission is to help people make better
decisions, in part by bringing transparency to the healthcare industry. We've
gotten beyond ramen-profitability and we're looking to expand the team.

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. Typically, there
are at most two rounds of interviews, including some basic coding questions.

~~~
hash2016
Is this role open to International candidates on F1/OPT visa?

------
worldsoup
Developer Evangelist | San Francisco ONSITE | Serverless

We’re a fully-remote team of developers (though this role is based in SF),
spread all over the world, focused on building world-class developer tooling
for the future of event-driven serverless infrastructure. In June 2015 we
began building the world’s first serverless application framework, enabling
developers to build web, mobile and IoT applications exclusively on event-
driven infrastructure like AWS Lambda. Since then, we’ve been on the front
page of Hacker News several times, collected over 9,000 Github stars and
received funding from two of the top VC firms in the cloud infrastructure
space (we’ll announce who soon).

Learn more and apply on our jobs site:
[http://serverless.com/hiring.html](http://serverless.com/hiring.html)

------
AlexDenisov
Uberchord ([https://www.uberchord.com](https://www.uberchord.com)) | Full-
time, onsite in Berlin, Germany, offers Visa Support | Backend Web Engineer |
join@uberchord.com

Uberchord is a new guitar learning platform for iOS with patent-pending
realtime audio recognition. Featured as one of the best apps 2016, our users
write us love letters – seriously. As part of our team you will make a
difference in music learning.

HELP US TO CHANGE MUSIC EDUCATION

We are a small team of top engineers, musicians and experienced entrepreneurs
who set out to change the way we learn musical instruments. We developed a
unique audio recognition technology that allows us to understand the player in
real-time to give constant feedback on an unprecedented level. Our goal is
nothing short of audacity – make musicians, not just players.

Our users give us glowing reviews, Apple seems to like us too, and with a top-
tier investor we are ready for the next level.

WANT TO BE PART OF IT?

We are currently looking for a senior full-stack web engineer (ideally with
good knowledge of Parse and Google Cloud) to work on our upcoming music
platform. You consider yourself a top software engineer. You have a degree in
computer science and have a few years of serious coding in large and complex
projects under your belt. Most of all, however, you love to create beautiful
apps, care about music and code alike and want to be part of a small, hard
working team. We offer you plenty of room to apply your creativity, learn new
stuff and grow. And yes, we pay well and offer shares.

We are located at the heart of Europe’s music tech scene, at Factory Berlin,
Soundcloud’s headquarter.

These are full-time positions in Berlin. We don’t care where you come from,
we’ll help you to relocate.

Reach out to us: join@uberchord.com

[https://www.uberchord.com/jobs/](https://www.uberchord.com/jobs/)

------
Tablet_Hotels
Tablet Hotels | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime | Salary + Equity | Backend
Engineer Lead & Frontend Engineer

Our stack: Python 2.7/Flask, MySQL/SQLAlchemy, Unix/FreeBSD, React.js,
Knockout.js

Tablet (www.tablethotels.com/en/careers) was founded in the year 2000 by
Laurent Vernhes and Michael Davis, a pair of new-media veterans in search of a
cure for boring travel and an antidote to the internet’s most common
affliction: an overdose of options. Our users trust our taste — we do the hard
work of selecting only the most extraordinary hotels, and we make booking them
as painless as it can be. Sixteen years on, Tablet is still growing fast, and
for that we credit three things: a mission with resonance, a lot of hard work,
and — perhaps most important — an extremely talented team. Our New York office
doubled in size in 2011, and we’re not done expanding yet.

On the backend: We’re tackling a third party integration which will more than
double our inventory and it requires our SOA become fully distributed, an
elimination of technical debt, cloud migration, and frontend redesign. We’re
seeing more traffic and bookings than ever before and gearing up for an influx
of traffic and users while venturing into new territory like
personalization/recommendations.

On the frontend: With our backend integration underway it’s a good time to
architect and rebuild the site which includes overhauling pages with react.js,
revising login authentication with Web Tokens, and developing a testing suite
with jest.js.

Backend Lead interview: Recruiter information call>Head of Tech call>Two
onsite interviews
[https://tablet.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xp5](https://tablet.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xp5)

Frontend Engineer interview: Recruiter information call>Lead Frontend Engineer
call>Coding assignment>Onsite interview
[https://tablet.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zu7](https://tablet.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zu7)

------
bbgm
Amazon Web Services | REMOTE POSSIBLE | FULL TIME

I am looking for an experienced Developer Advocate/Technology Evangelist to
join the EC2 Container Services team. Ideally, someone who is equally at home
hacking on code and at extolling the virtues of Docker, containers, and
distributed applications to developers and enterprise decision makers. The
role will require travel to participate in meetups, talk at conferences, and
to visit customers. You should expect to create powerful, real world demos,
and participate with the open source community (and hopefully submit some pull
requests along the way).

Ideally the role would be in Seattle, but I am open to other locations in the
US for the right candidate.

Formal job description is not up yet, so please contact me for more
information. Contact info in my profile.

------
nickavides240
Robinhood | Palo Alto, CA | full-time | onsite

Web Engineers

Robinhood ([https://www.robinhood.com/](https://www.robinhood.com/)) is a
commission free stock brokerage currently available on iOS and Android with
1MM+ users.

We're building out our web platform from scratch and as a member of our
founding web engineering team, you’ll directly impact the lifeline of the
business by building our first consumer facing web-product. The product will
feature real-time, live-updating data and context-dependent interfaces, so
you’ll be building a very rich client-side web application.

If you're interested please send a resume to nick@robinhood.com.

Other open positions can be found at
[https://robinhood.com/jobs](https://robinhood.com/jobs)

------
dekobon
Joyent | Remote (Preferably New York Metro, US)

Senior Solutions Engineer Joyent is seeking a solid developer with proven
experience in architecting systems for large enterprises.

We have

* Opportunities to learn nearly every technology imaginable in every phase of its implementation

* Opportunities to expand or establish expertise in in a wide variety of new subject areas, e.g., distributed computing, operations, systems programming, containerization, etc.

* A comfortable work-from-home environment with all of the tools to be connected and productive

* Competitive compensation with unlimited upside based on performance

* A chance to attend conferences worldwide

* Opportunities to network and engage with technical communities through event attendance and participation (as a speaker) if desired

You have

* 6+ years experience with at least 5 different languages - one of which is natively compiled, one of which is statically typed, and one of which is dynamically typed

* Confidence working with Linux and other Unix technologies (e.g., SmartOS)

* Experience with containerization technologies and schedulers or orchestrators

* Experience designing the architecture of a multi-service application and have maintained it in an enterprise setting

Bonus

* You live in New York metro area or the northeast and are near a major airport or are willing to relocate to that area

* Experience working with large enterprises

* Experience with Node.js and JVM languages

* Experience giving technical presentations

* Experience using debugging utilities like DTrace, mdb, strace, etc

* Experience with front-end Javascript frameworks

Please send an email to jobs@joyent.com with a brief introduction, a copy of
your resume and (optionally) a link to your profile on LinkedIn.

------
lamplighter
Uken Games, downtown Toronto, full time onsite

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.

In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Unity or Javascript (HTML5).

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook. More info including
full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
yonasb
StackShare | Remote OK (US Only) | Full-time

StackShare helps you discover and compare software tools- we’re building a
platform for developer knowledge. From Airbnb to Dropbox, to individual
developers and CTOs, StackShare has become the defacto place for companies and
engineers to share the software they use and why. But we're just scratching
the surface- we believe we have an opportunity to fundamentally change the way
that software is built. Whether you're building a new mobile app, automating
infrastructure, or just researching best practices, StackShare will be your
compass.

We're looking for new teammates that are excited about our vision and want to
be a part of shaping it! We’re accepting local candidates (SF) as well as
remote candidates based in the US.

Our Stack: Ruby/Rails/PostgreSQL/JS/React
[http://stackshare.io/stackshare](http://stackshare.io/stackshare)

Interview Process: Phone Screening (45 min) > Technical Interview (60 min,
Video Chat) > Take-home project (2 days to finish) > Product Interview (2
hours, Video Chat / Onsite) > References > Offer Letter!

Roles:

\- Lead Software Engineer - $90k - $120k · 0.5 - 5.0% -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/68718-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/68718-lead-engineer) \- Software
Engineer - $70k - $100k · 0.3 - 3.0%
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/134825-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/134825-software-engineer) \-
Developer Evangelist - $70k - $100k · 0.5 - 4.0%
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-
evangelist](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-evangelist)

Apply via AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're
emailing please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
thetable
NewStore | Berlin | [http://www.newstore.com](http://www.newstore.com) | full-
time | (VISA)

At NewStore, we’re building a mobile retail platform that allows enables rapid
order fulfillment and boosts mobile conversion. We orchestrate a variety of
actors to enable things like same-day-delivery for any of our customers.

The platform runs on a variety of microservices, written in Python and Go. We
build and maintain two mobile apps, one native (Swift/ObjC), one based on
React Native (ES6, Redux), as well as an Angular-based web app.

We have several engineering teams whose skills usually span all of the above
areas to be able to work on entire features independently. We care a lot about
QA, TDD and writing meaningful and effective tests. We aim to empower
individuals and give them responsibility and the ability to make technical
decisions.

In addition to pure engineering roles, we're looking for scrum masters,
technical writers and more.

Our founder is Stephan Schambach, founder of Intershop and Demandware (both of
which he led to IPO). We’re well-funded and close to launch, so it’s a great
time to join. We’ve got a good agile dev process and engineering
infrastructure established, but there’s still lots of opportunity to make a
difference!

Our office is in a beautiful historic power plant right by the Spree river in
downtown Berlin. We foster continuing education, travel between the NewStore
offices (including the one in the US), and we offer tasty, catered lunches
three days a week.

Our interview process typically consists of a phone screen, a technical phone
interview, and an extended on-site technical interview.

If you're already in Berlin, check out our regular Tech Talks:
[http://www.meetup.com/de-DE/NewStore/](http://www.meetup.com/de-DE/NewStore/)

See all our job listings here: [http://grnh.se/gmynw3](http://grnh.se/gmynw3)

~~~
aakashsigdel
I couldn't find the job posting for Mobile Engineer for react-native platform?
Are you guys hiring for that?

~~~
thetable
That would fall under "Senior Front End Engineer", I believe.

------
cj
◎ Localize | Full-stack Javascript Engineer | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time |
Onsite

Localize is building tools in the B2B SaaS space to simplify the translation
of applications.

As the 7th team member, you'll have full control over large parts of our
product. You'll receive a competitive equity grant & salary with full benefits
(details on our jobs page). Apply: Email jobs@localizejs.com

More details: [https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Javascript, Node.js, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
    
      —  Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
    
      —  Understand MVC patterns and UI design
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.

~~~
partisan
— Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.

Autonomy is the key to keeping developers happy, at least the ones who can
learn quickly and think analytically.

------
dan_manges
ROOT | Columbus, OH | Fulltime | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

ROOT is a new kind of car insurance that's based on driving safety instead of
personal economic factors like education and occupation.

We've built an iOS app that gathers data on how safely people drive. We use
that to set insurance prices. To provide the best pricing and experience
possible, we went through the arduous process of starting an insurance carrier
from scratch.

We're currently at 10 people, we're well funded, and we're looking to bring on
a couple more talented engineers. Tech stack involves Rails, iOS/Swift, and
JS/React. Email me at dan@joinroot.com if you're interested in this space and
want to chat.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think
GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app
because it helps them build real things more efficiently.

By joining our team you can influence product decisions and work on
interesting technical challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our
engineering teams are small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be
huge!

We’re looking for new team members on our client teams: Android, Web, iOS,
Windows.

We’re also looking for QA Automation engineers, data scientists and
engineering managers.

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/8fcutd](http://grnh.se/8fcutd)

------
jaz46
Pachyderm Love Golang, Docker and distributed systems?

San Francisco -- Onsite only -- jobs@pachyderm.io

[http://pachyderm.io](http://pachyderm.io)

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

The Data Science Bill of Rights:
[http://pachyderm.io/dsbor.html](http://pachyderm.io/dsbor.html)

[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is just 4 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

Salaries start at $100k and go up from there based on experience. We also
offer significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This
position is based in SF.

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer

* Full stack Engineer -- Own the entire front-end, admin dashboard, and web services backend for Pachyderm!

Our hiring process: The entire process is focused around strong communication
skills and simulating our actual work environment, not BS coding questions:

* Step 1: Friendly chat with founder to get to know each other

* Step 2: Technical phone screen

* Step 3: Take home problem

* Step 4: Onsite

------
rdegges
Stormpath | San Mateo, CA | full-time | onsite (or remote) |
[https://stormpath.com](https://stormpath.com)

We're hiring a developer evangelist (javascript) to come join my team and
build open source security and authentication libraries! If you're interested
in making it simpler to register users, log them in, and handle everything
around user accounts and user data: this is the position for you! <3

You'll basically be doing stuff like:

* Giving tech talks at conferences, meetups, etc. * Recording screencasts / videos, teach people how to do stuff. * Writing educational articles about web security, best practices, etc. * Working on open source software.

Hit me up directly if you want to chat! randall@stormpath.com

------
aaronbasssett
Administrate | Edinburgh | Software Engineers | Full-time | onsite

Administrate builds an online training platform that helps training providers
save time and increase their course bookings. Our mission is to make our
customers’ training operations run more efficiently so that they can focus
more on what they do best and less on admin.

We are a fast growing, young, energetic company, with an established global
customer base, a solid core team, and a clear vision. Located in the city
centre of Edinburgh, the capital of Scotland. Our offices are in CodeBase, at
the heart of the Scottish startup scene.

Out tech stack includes Python, Flask, Angular, Java and GraphQL.

If you’re interested please email Aaron at aab [at] getadministrate.com with a
copy of your CV.

------
andylei
Addepar | New York, NY, Mountain View, CA, Salt Lake City, UT; Full time;
VISA; ONSITE only

Addepar is a fast growing startup trying to overhaul the data infrastructure
of finance for openness and transparency. Engineering is at the core of
Addepar's culture and we are looking to add the best, brightest, and most
passionate software engineers to our teams. If you are excited about doing the
best work of your career in web development, distributed systems, analytics,
data, automation, or infrastructure, we want to talk to you!

Contact us at:
[https://www.addepar.com/careers/](https://www.addepar.com/careers/) OR email
careers [at] addepar [dot] com to learn more.

------
browniefed
Mirador | Front End Developer / Back End Developer (Java) / Sales Engineer |
Portland, OR

[https://www.miradorlending.com/](https://www.miradorlending.com/)

Enabling financial institutions to grow their lending programs and compete in
a rapidly changing market.

I am the front end developer here, so I can speak most knowledgeably about
that position.

Looking for medium JavaScript knowledge with a focus on React. Understanding
of Redux/Webpack would be a plus but not necessary.

Apply here: [https://mirador-financial.workable.com/](https://mirador-
financial.workable.com/) Any questions about the company or positions can be
posted here.

------
DockerTalent
Docker|San Francisco|docker.com/careers

Docker is looking for Full-Time Engineers across our Datacenter, Front-end,
and Test/Release teams (among other things!)If you already work on Docker, why
not work at the core itself?! Apply to the link above. :)

------
nickls
BloomAPI | SF, Seattle, DC, USA only | Full-time | Onsite/Remote

    
    
      Senior Engineers: Backend, Frontend & Windows (C#/.NET)
    

BloomAPI is small and rapidly growing healthcare startup. We're helping to
unleash the full potential of Electronic Health Records by allowing doctors to
share data with trusted third parties instantly.

Interested in building out some unique technology that will impact the lives
of tens of millions of patients?

    
    
      * Work from anywhere!
    
      * Make a difference
    
      * Have a pivotal role
    

Get in touch: [https://www.bloomapi.com/jobs](https://www.bloomapi.com/jobs)

------
ska
Synaptive Medical | Medical Device Manufacturer | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE
| FULLTIME

We design, develop, and produce medical devices in Toronto, downtown. It's
challenging and rewarding work - and a lot of fun.

We're looking for a broad range of positions, including

    
    
      - Application developers
      - Scientific developers
      - Mechanical engineers
      - Mechatronics engineers
      - Software manager
      - Project managers
      - Field support
      - Clinical applications support
      - + many more
    

Have a look at
[http://www.synaptivemedical.com/careers/](http://www.synaptivemedical.com/careers/)
for more details.

------
gjcourt
Memorang | San Francisco |
[https://www.memorangapp.com/jobs](https://www.memorangapp.com/jobs) | full-
time, onsite/remote

We merge the concepts of an adaptive study tool, spaced repetition, a gamified
community, crowdsourced content, and premium test-prep. Memorang is equally
effective for acing your boards in medical school (30% of US med students on
the platform) or learning your multiplication tables in elementary school. Our
mission is to level the playing field in education by making advanced learning
and knowledge retention possible for any type of student regardless of
financial circumstance.

------
ksomer
UnifyID | [https://unify.id](https://unify.id) | San Francisco | ONSITE |
Fulltime | $80k-130k | EQUITY |

Join us in fixing authentication at UnifyID! Hate passwords? So do we. We
believe that within five years, passwords will no longer be the predominant
method of authentication. We are UnifyID, a StartX S15 company that is
building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit authentication.
Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique way that is
extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way
that respects user privacy. We are a well-funded security startup in San
Francisco and we are looking for enthusiastic builders to get in on the ground
floor and work on some of the most challenging technical problems around. The
founders are from MIT and Stanford and have worked together on a previous
security startup that was successfully acquired. We offer competitive salaries
and awesome perks/benefits, and are a few blocks from 4th/King Caltrain &
BART. Ideal candidates must be in the Bay Area, no remote workers. We are
currently seeking engineers for: Frontend, Security, Full-Stack, and iOS:
[https://angel.co/unifyid/jobs](https://angel.co/unifyid/jobs) Come help us
build the next generation identity platform, and have fun while doing it!
Reach out at "jobs AT unify.id" and mention HN!

~~~
jeff303
Don't say "No rem0te workers." Just simply leave that word out and have ONSITE
as you do. Putting that word in there messes up filters/queries people are
using.

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs | Downtown Washington, DC | Full-time | ONSITE |
[http://bluelabs.com](http://bluelabs.com)

ABOUT US

BlueLabs helps organizations work smarter by leveraging innovative statistical
methods and technology to make data-driven decisions to address new,
challenging problems and new opportunities for social good. Our team's
pioneering use of data science helped elect President Obama in 2012, and since
then, we've worked with campaigns, non-profits, government agencies, and
companies to use analytics to deepen their engagement with their constituents.

We're hiring full-stack, back-end, devops, and data engineers, as well as data
scientists. In particular, we're looking for folks interested in helping us
build out our platform to support a major government outreach program.

Core technologies in our stack include React, Rails, Scala, Mesos, Docker, and
Spark. We run on AWS and deploy with Ansible.

HOW TO APPLY

If you are a passionate engineer or data scientist looking to work at an
organization where the people care about what they are doing and work hard to
achieve it, we encourage you to apply.

Interview process: application -> phone interview -> work sample/coding
challenge -> in-person

Get more info and apply at:
[http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs](http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs)

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | San Francisco or REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding full stack developer to join our small productive
team building software used every day by sales teams. We practice Scrum with
1-week sprint cycles for faster development and feedback, chat in Slack
constantly and meet in person on regular company retreats. Our roadmap is
packed with UX improvements and new features with the goal of making the best
product in its class.

We're 100% bootstrapped, profitable and growing.

Senior Full Stack Engineer (React, Backbone, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis)
[http://grnh.se/fh63ie](http://grnh.se/fh63ie)

------
matt_oriordan
Ably | London | Full-time, mostly remote

Ably is a realtime data delivery platform that is innovating and solving the
truly difficult distributed problems in global realtime message delivery.

We're expanding our engineering team and are looking for a passionate DevOps
and Realtime engineer.

Devops: Go, Ruby, Ubuntu, Docker, Cassandra -
[https://goo.gl/EnQYvQ](https://goo.gl/EnQYvQ)

Realtime software dev: Node.js, Go, Elixir -
[https://goo.gl/dASxcr](https://goo.gl/dASxcr)

[Ably - simple better realtime: [https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)]

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers.html](https://tulip.co/careers.html) |
Boston, MA | Full time, interns | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 20th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We're looking for software engineers to join our core team to work on data
engineering, technical operations, and computer vision.

Data Engineering: We're looking for a software engineer who's excited about
designing and building a scalable, flexible analytics pipline for the data we
collect. While you'll spend most of your time on the backend, you should be
comfortable working on our entire data stack, from databases, to backend APIs,
to customer-facing frontend analytics tools.

Technical Operations: You might or might not have experience with technical
operations, but you're excited about applying your software engineering skills
to solve our complex operational problems. You're comfortable diving into
complex codebases and large distributed systems, and equally excited about
applying the same technical principles you'd use to build these system to take
them to production.

Computer Vision: We're looking for a computer vision "research-ineer" with
demonstrable experience in algorithm development and productization of in-the-
wild vision solutions. Working knowledge of computation and optimization,
algebras, statistics, machine learning is required. Experience in the
following environments is highly recommended: C++11, Boost, OpenCV,
OpenCL/CUDA, DNN/CNN.

Email us at jobs@tulip.co

------
victoriadanahy
Synthego | BioTech | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

At Synthego, we are looking for people who want to help build our fully-
automated facility. We make Synthetic crRNA and sgRNA (NEW!) kits for
Cas9/CRISPR Genome Engineering.

* Senior/Lead Mechanical Engineers | SolidWorks, Python, Industrial Automation experience

* Full Stack Engineers | Python, MongoDB/PostgreSQL, Infrastructure experience

* Wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs | Graveyard shift: 11pm-7am (SAT, SUN, MON, TUE, WED)

* Biologist experienced with CRISPR

We are backed by Founders Fund, and located in Redwood City, CA. If you are
interested email me at victoria@synthego.com :-)

Citizen or Green Card holder only.

------
cwhiten
Solink - Ottawa, ON, Canada (ONSITE)

[http://solinkcorp.com/](http://solinkcorp.com/)

Front-End/Full-Stack Developer - Send resumes/questions to:
cwhiten@solinkcorp.com

——————————————————————

About us:

We’re changing the way the security industry uses surveillance video.

Solink empowers brick and mortar businesses to use data to reinvent their
entire operations. What differentiates us from other data-analytics software
companies is that we’ve successfully made surveillance video a source of
insight. We focus on security applications that combat fraud proactively.

——————————————————————

Tech:

\- Front-end: Javascript(React, Angular, D3), CSS (SASS), HTML

\- Backend: Lots of Node, some C#, Postgres, Elasticsearch, AWS

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. Nearly all of the work we
do is open source.

We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

Apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs/](http://www.metabase.com/jobs/) and
feel free to contact me directly with questions (email address in my HN
profile)

------
reactorcore
Hack Reactor | San Francisco, CA | Technical Mentor | Full Time | ONSITE

Hack Reactor's mission is twofold: to empower people and to transform
education through rapid-iteration teaching.

Technical Mentors at Hack Reactor work with our students to teach them
Javascript fundamentals, engineering best practices and ensure they are
technically prepared for their job search. We are looking to make multiple
hires for this position.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/HackReactor/93891912--
hack-r...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/HackReactor/93891912--hack-reactor-
technical-mentor)

------
mobilelogix
MobileLogix | [http://mobilelogix.com](http://mobilelogix.com) | Glendale, AZ
| ONSITE | Fulltime

We’re currently looking for a Senior Java Developer with experience in
building high-performing, scalable, enterprise-grade applications. You will be
part of a talented software team that works on mission-critical applications.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      - Design, code, test, and maintain web and desktop applications
    
      - Specify and document user stories and requirements
    
      - Perform and document technical design based on requirements
    
      - Participate in all phases of software development life cycle
    
      - Address technical issues through research, investigation, and debugging
    
      - Take direction from our CTO
    
      - Provide technical support to the Support staff and occasionally end users
    
      - Up to 10% travel may be required
    

Requirements:

    
    
      - Degree in Computer Science, Engineering (or a related subject), or proven experience
      
      - Extensive knowledge of Java, OOP, and design patterns
      
      - Experience in developing web applications using at least one popular web framework
    
      - Excellent knowledge of Relational Databases, SQL and ORM technologies (JPA2, Hibernate)
    
      - Comfortable with Git versioning, Agile and TDD

Bonus Points!

    
    
      - Have worked with the Sencha framework  
      - Experience with Tomcat
    

Email us at mobilelogixhq@gmail.com

------
beliu
Sourcegraph | San Francisco, CA | FULL-TIME or INTERN | ONSITE

Sourcegraph is your dream programming reference tool that will save you hours
every day. It lets you instantly find code and usage examples (try it:
[https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)). It's built on top of a
global semantic graph of code.

Full-stack, back-end, and front-end engineers. 3+ years of experience
preferred for full-time.

Stack: Go and React for application; Go, Python, JavaScript, C#, Java, and
more for language analysis.

Interview process: phone conversation -> coding challenge -> onsite

Shoot us a hello at hiring@sourcegraph.com!

~~~
sbierwagen
I typed `foobar` in the search box. Nothing happened, until I noticed what
looked like "0 results" boilerplate text actually says "Select a language to
search."

I selected python, and it asked me my name and email address to participate in
the closed beta. Unfortunately it used the "subscribe to our newsletter" UI
pattern (modal dialogue box over darkened background) which caused me to
instantly whack the escape button to close it. This brought me back to the
page, which still was asking me to select a language. I had to click on the
python button again to actually notice what the box was saying.

I, of course, am never going to give some website my email address just so
they can spam me. I clicked the java button, and this time it returned an
authentic "no results" message. Tab closed.

Maybe prepopulate the search box with an interesting query if it's the first
time you see a user.

------
alg2000
Bishop Fox ([https://www.bishopfox.com](https://www.bishopfox.com)) | Phoenix,
San Francisco, Atlanta, New York City | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-time |

Bishop Fox is a leading IT security consulting firm serving the Fortune 1000
and high-tech startups. We protect our clients by finding vulnerabilities and
building defenses before the attackers can break bad. From critical
infrastructure to credit cards; social media to mobile games; flight
navigation systems to frozen waffle factories — we’re right there, advising
every bit of the way.

We’re looking for talented hackers and security associates to help us secure
some of the world’s most complex software and sophisticated technologies.

Interested? We have several openings in both our Assessment and Penetration
Testing and Enterprise Security practices.

-

APT

Penetration Intern - [http://grnh.se/v26gcr](http://grnh.se/v26gcr)

Pentester - [http://grnh.se/rdhk28](http://grnh.se/rdhk28)

Senior Pentester - [http://grnh.se/i6p5cv](http://grnh.se/i6p5cv)

-

ES

Security Compliance Associate - [http://grnh.se/aw8dc7](http://grnh.se/aw8dc7)

Security Compliance Analyst - [http://grnh.se/dufp6r](http://grnh.se/dufp6r)

-

If you have any questions, please feel free to email careers@bishopfox.com.

------
MaryJaneDow
Pearl Automation | [https://pearlauto.com](https://pearlauto.com) | Scotts
Valley, CA | Full Time | onsite | MUST be eligible to work in the USA for any
employer | jobs@pearlauto.com

Pearl was founded on the belief that all drivers should have access to the
latest car features. The company is advancing the underlying technologies in
the autonomous vehicle to improve the experience for every driver on the road
today. Created by former leaders in Apple's iPod and iPhone teams and inspired
by the world-changing products they helped produce, Pearl is dedicated to
improving the more than 1.2 billion cars on the road today.

* Android Developer - 6-10 year experience. Needed Android engineer with deep knowledge of the SDK and experience with resource constrained environments to provide technical leadership for a small team of Android software engineers. Desired experience includes WiFi, Bluetooth LE, wireless low latency video and C++.

* Software Engineer/DevOps - 4-8 years experience. We are growing our AWS team responsible for internal and external services. There is a light need for some DevOps expertise. Our tech stack includes Python, C/C++ and Go.

------
poooogles
Infectious Media | London, England | Onsite, EU Only | Many!

We are a young, vibrant and award winning company specialising in programmatic
advertising. Founded in 2008 at the inception of programmatic, we were one of
the first practitioners globally and a pioneer in Europe. Today, we run global
programmatic campaigns for leading advertisers from our offices in London and
Chicago. On any given day we have campaigns live in over 30 countries. Each
month we process more than 500 billion ad decisions and terabytes of data.
Unlike most agencies we have built our own RTB infrastructure from the ground
up, to suit our way of working.

Our RTB infrastructure at a core is written in Go, with supporting services
using Ruby, Python and whatever fits. Our infrastructure is powered by a
mixture of GCP/Mesos and Marathon supported by an internally written ETL
scheduler which you will help develop and maintain. Some of the other
technologies we use include Kafka/Rails/Docker/Redis/Clojure/HBase and much
more.

We're hiring for Data Analysts, Data Engineers and DevOps/SRE people.
[http://www.infectiousmedia.com/about-us/work-for-
us/](http://www.infectiousmedia.com/about-us/work-for-us/)

Benefits: Company bonuses, options scheme, flexitime, 25 days + public
holidays, pension, cycle to work, health cash back, food and more.

Contact: sam.pegler@infectiousmedia.com

------
jbaiter
Bavarian State Library | Munich, Germany | Backend Developer | Full Time |
Onsite

The Bavarian State Library has one of the largest digital library collections
in Europe with currently more than 1 million digitzed volumes. We would like
to further improve our backend services that support a number of applications
that provide ways for our patrons to access our data. We contribute to Open
Source where possible and are part of a number of world-wide collaborations in
the digital library sector.

We are looking for a software developer with experience in the following
areas:

\- Java web development with Spring MVC

\- Dealing with complex XML datasets

\- at least one of PostgreSQL, Graph Databases (we're using Neo4J), search
engines (Lucene/Solr), Natural Language Processing

The position full-time and initially limited to two years. Compensation is
based on German TV-L guidelines at level E13 (which works out to ~44-63k€,
depending on your experience), as are vacation days (30 for the year). We're
located right in the centre of Munich (10 minutes to the Englische Garten).

Drop me a line (johannes.baiter@bsb-muenchen.de) if you want to know more
about the position (I'm a developer on the team you'd be working in) or apply
directly or the head of the digital library department (brantl@bsb-
muenchen.de).

------
resolaibohp
Ria Digital | Full Time | onsite | Denver, Colorado

Ria Digital is a new organization within Ria Financial that is focused on
developing new ways to move money including linking the digital world to the
physical / “brick & mortar” world, and to provide choice and convenience to
our customers.

We are a small team located on the 16th street mall in Denver, Colorado.

Currently looking for full stack software engineers and a senior UI developer
for RiaMoneyTransfer.com, HiFX.co.uk and XE.com.

Technologies: .net c# asp.net-mvc sql-server javascript git

Email me personally with your resume and a little bit about yourself.
DMilmont@riafinancial.com

------
kburbine
Austin, TX ONSITE Devops Engineer & Sr. Software Engineer positions open.
Quick and painless interview process. www.gwfathom.com/our-story/careers OR
email katherine.burbine@gwfathom.com. Thanks!

------
will-sun
Munchery | San Francisco | Senior Software Engineer (Full-stack) | Full-time |
Onsite|

Munchery's mission to to get real food accessible to everyone, everywhere. We
want to reclaim the dinner experience for our customers. The engineer is
nimble with around 14 individuals and you'll be solving one of the main
problems that many people face today and thats getting a more healthy,
delicious and affordable option to those that just don't have the time. This
is not an exhaustive list, but you'll be working on dynamic projects such as
making our logistics team more efficient, geo-location of our orders and
inventory management. Since we are such a nimble team, you'll be working on a
vertically integrated team. We build everything from the beginning to the end.

We're looking for a seasoned Senior Software Engineer (full-stack) who
specializes in Ruby (or similar) and preferably with 3-5 years of experience.

Some recent articles: [https://medium.com/@shervin/how-munchery-is-literally-
eating...](https://medium.com/@shervin/how-munchery-is-literally-eating-the-
world-218c6520dc99#.19jm9nqjr)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2016-01-05/how-a-
viet...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2016-01-05/how-a-vietnamese-
refugee-is-rethinking-food-delivery-in-america)

Interested? Apply here: [https://munchery.com/jobs/81553/senior-software-
engineer-ful...](https://munchery.com/jobs/81553/senior-software-engineer-
full-stack/)

------
rsmith
Healx ([https://healx.io](https://healx.io)) | Cambridge, UK | Natural
Language Processing Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

Healx is a funded startup using genomic data analysis, data mining and machine
learning to find existing drugs that could treat rare diseases. There are over
7,000 rare diseases that affect an estimated 350 million people worldwide,
most of which lack effective treatment. Healx is a social enterprise using
drug repurposing to radically reduce the time to find novel treatments for
rare diseases.

We are currently recruiting an engineer with expertise in natural language
processing to be responsible for our biomedical text mining work - extracting
and learning from millions of relationships in scientific literature.

You'll join a small team of developers with expertise in bioinformatics,
machine learning and software engineering. As an early employee in an
ambitious, growing startup company you'll be able to make a significant
contribution to our technical direction.

For more information please see:
[https://healx.io/jobs/](https://healx.io/jobs/)

------
s_tilney
Freebird | Cambridge, Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

Freebird empowers travelers to instantly and seamlessly get back on their way
when life throws a wrench into their travel plans. Combining technology, data
science, and a fresh take on travel UX, we’re tackling the age-old problem of
flight delays and cancellations. With Freebird, travelers have the ability to
rebook their disrupted flight in less than 30 seconds -- at no additional
cost. Our product immediately notifies customers of travel issues on their
itineraries, helps them find the best alternative flight/route in real time,
and gives them the ability to instantly book a new ticket -- for free -- in
just 3 taps.

We launched in August 2015 and raised $3.5MM in seed funding from General
Catalyst, Accomplice, and Slow Ventures in November 2015.

We're hiring for.. * front-end developer * back-end developer (want to learn
scala?)

www.getfreebird.com

We’re a small team of product, technology, and travel enthusiasts that are
passionate about building an unparalleled customer experience. We believe that
empowering customers starts with empowering employees, and share common values
of trust, transparency, empathy. If you’re an ambitious, smart, natural
collaborator who likes taking risks, influencing, and innovating in a
challenging hyper-growth environment, we’d love to talk to you about joining
our team.

Email sam.tilney@getfreebird.com for more information!

------
satispay
Milan (Italy) | Satispay | Onsite | Software engineer | EU work permit
required

Satispay SpA is an innovative StartUp, operating in the mobile payment
industry, that created a payment system independent from debit and credit
cards that allows you to pay stores or friends from your smartphone.

As Software Engineer, you will be designing, developing and deploying systems
ready to scale with our growth while maintaining the best quality. We are
looking for someone who isn’t afraid to experiment with back-end technologies
(lot of Java, some Scala and NodeJs), but who is also passionate about front-
end technologies. You’ll become part of the IT team and build the products and
features to make Satispay the best payment system available. We are constantly
figuring out what our users really need, add new features into existing
products, and create entirely new products. You’ll own your work from the
whiteboard all the way into production. You could be working on anything from
our APIs, web interfaces to internal admin tools. Despite the scale of our
work, we’re a friendly and not too big IT team that works closely with all
departments like sales and customer support. Our stack differs depending on
the projects you are working on. It ranges from Linux, nginx, MySQL, Java,
Scala-Play, Jersey, Spring, NodeJS, RDS-MySql, Docker, Dynamo DB, Javascript,
React, Angular, Webdriver.io, Grunt/Gulp, to Sass/Less.

[https://www.satispay.com/jobs/](https://www.satispay.com/jobs/)

------
shutty
Findify | EU, Remote | full-time

We are looking for a junior to mid-level Frontend developer to join our
stellar engineering team and help us bring our offering to the next level.
Findify is an intelligent, on-site search engine for online stores, and we’re
making search smarter. We are using machine learning and big data to provide
accurate & relevant search results. By improving product findability, end-
consumers can find what they’re looking for, and we can help online merchants
increase their revenue between 10-30%. Our engineering environment

What we’re looking for: The most important thing we are looking for in a
candidate is proven passion for programming and problem solving: a
Github/Stackoverflow account, an interesting project you can share, or a blog
you write will go a long way. We are a distributed team, so you can work from
anywhere you want, as long as it’s 2 hours +/\- from GMT+2. (The timezone is
an important requirement for us at this stage) It’s really important to us
that you have the ability to adapt to the company’s work processes using the
agile-scrum methodology, and using tools such as Trello and Slack. Not only
because of our remote working culture, but even more so because of this, you
need to be really awesome at communicating, and to be organized and self-
driven. Oh, and you need to want to have fun.

The basics:

– HTML5, CSS3

– SASS or LESS

– Experience with responsive design

– Angular.js, React.js

– Git

– Good eye for design

Beyond the basics (what would really impress us):

– Understand the difference between two-way and one-way UI data binding

– Understand commonJS modules and/or ES6 modules

– Understand passing by value/reference in JS

– Experience with Typescript

To apply for this position If you’re interested in joining our team, and you
have the skills, please get in touch with your CV and work samples! Also, be
sure to give us an idea of what kind of person you are in addition to your
skills, because cultural fit is as important to us as your front end
development abilities!

JoinUs+Frontend@findify.io

------
kylej762
Advicent Solutions | Milwaukee, WI |
[http://www.advicentsolutions.com/](http://www.advicentsolutions.com/)

Advicent Solutions goal is to enable everyone to understand and impact their
financial future. Advicent builds software for Investment Advisors.

We are currently hiring for (onsite): Product Manager:
[http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?cid=6057&j...](http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?cid=6057&jid=403688&m=0)

Business Analyst (AKA Product Owner & Scrum Master):
[http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?cid=6057&j...](http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?cid=6057&jid=379570&m=0#.V3vDzxUrKUk)

Senior UX Designer:
[http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?cid=6057&j...](http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?cid=6057&jid=387079&m=0)

Web Application Dev:
[http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?cid=6057&j...](http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?cid=6057&jid=400047&m=0)

Please email me at kyle.j.johnson@advicentsolutions.com with your resume and
the position you would like to apply for!

------
seoul_engineer
NFLabs | Seoul, Korea or South San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | VISA
sponsorship in Korea

We are small BigData startup on the way to make data analytics simple. An
international team that started Apache Zeppelin needs help bringing notebook
sharing and collaboration platform to the next level.

\- Front-end Software Engineer (ES6, React, Redux, Webpack)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Java/Scala or Python)

Interview process: phone on-screen -> coding challenge -> onsite

If you are interested in working on open source as well as building SaaS using
cutting edge polyglot stack - email me abezzubov AT nflabs.com

~~~
are595
Is there any language requirement for the Seoul office?

------
zoenolan
Clearmatics | London | Full Time | ONSITE

Clearmatics was founded in 2015 by Robert Sams with Vitalik Buterin as an
advisor. The moral imperative of our company is to use technology to help the
private sector and regulators re-engineer the infrastructure of capital
markets to make it more transparent, less centralised, and resilient to
counterparty failure.

Our technology stack enables distributed automation of post-trade processes,
allowing dealers, end-users, and other members of the capital markets
ecosystem to process trades through light-weight, consortium-governed
Decentralised Clearing Networks (DCN's) rather than centralised post-trade
intermediaries.

We’re a fast growing startup with paying clients, an open source software
business model and a lucrative target market. This brings a number of
benefits, including a high level of autonomy, a flat and intimate team
structure, and a lack of bureaucracy. The Clearmatics team is small but
experienced, driven by motivated people who want to build innovative solutions
for a market undergoing rapid change since the financial crisis.

Senior Front-End Engineer
[https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/255835](https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/255835)

Senior UX Designer
[https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/274769](https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/274769)

------
victoriadanahy
Synthego | BioTech | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

At Synthego, we are looking for people who want to help build our fully-
automated facility. We make Synthetic crRNA and sgRNA (NEW!) kits for
Cas9/CRISPR Genome Engineering.

* Mechanical Engineers | SolidWorks, Python, Industrial Automation experience

* Full Stack Engineers | Python, MongoDB/PostgreSQL, Infrastructure experience

* Wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs

* Biologist experienced with CRISPR

We are backed by Founders Fund, and located in Redwood City, CA. If you are
interested email me at victoria@synthego.com :-)

Citizen or Green Card holder only.

------
CChung
Fueled | Senior UI Designer | London, UK | Full Time \-- Who We Are-- An award
winning mobile app dev agency. www.fueled.com/about \--Where You Fit In-- You
understand what makes a design compelling and beautiful. You know how to use
the right software tools to create the best user experience. You have an eye
for cutting edge quality. You can visualize the final product and communicate
that vision clearly. \--Benefits-- 21 Days Holiday, The Coolest Office in
London, Performance Bonuses, Your Very Own Apple Watch Apply
Here:[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fueled/jobs/116869](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fueled/jobs/116869)

Fueled | Lead Back End Developer | Soho, NYC | Full - Time \-- Who We Are-- An
award winning mobile app dev agency. www.fueled.com/about \--Where You Fit
In-- You are an engineer with a strong background in Python and Django. A
master in leading the engineering and architecture of Restful APIs and web
applications. Your role is to use your passion for technology and creating
innovative technical solutions to make decisions on the best technologies that
best embodies Fueled's commitment to building excellent products.
\--Benefits-- Unlimited Vacation, The Coolest Office in Soho, Macbook Air,
Performance Bonuses (10-13%), Equity Apply Here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fueled/jobs/227686](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fueled/jobs/227686)

------
kvz
Vacancy not online yet, but Transloadit is looking for a parttimer to help us
maintain open source projects such as our sdks and uppy.io and tus.io. Ideal
for IT students or bootstrapping founders with a few hours a week to spare.
Remote first/only. Find out if we're a cultural match on
[https://transloadit.com/jobs](https://transloadit.com/jobs). You can email
hello@transloadit.com with your github account and short motivation if you're
interested.

------
ddeparolesa
Give Lively | New York, NY / NYC | ONSITE | Full Time

We create digital products for social good. Help us make philanthropy an
active, conscious, and enjoyable part of people's everyday lives by creating
products that help people "give better".

We're unique in that we're able to experiment in a pretty blue sky fashion,
using our abilities to come up with the best products to encourage giving and
support the mission of over 1.5 million nonprofits in the United States.

We're looking for a _Senior Engineer_ who brings a passion for philanthropy,
technical experience, and the capacity iterate rapidly in a collaborative,
agile team to make products with purpose. Our stack currently includes Ruby on
Rails, Node.JS, React.js, iOS/Objective-C, SQL/Mongo, and Heroku. You'd have
an opportunity to join as a tech owner and mentor, on the ground floor of our
expanding organization.

We're fully funded and here for the long term. Our target comp for this role
is $110-$145k with generous benefits.

Find our open jobs [https://angel.co/give-lively/jobs](https://angel.co/give-
lively/jobs) or contact david [at] givelively.org

Read about our latest offering, SwearJar for Slack, a bot that converts
colorful language into donations to charity on The Next Web:
[http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2016/04/20/swearjar-is-a-
sl...](http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2016/04/20/swearjar-is-a-slack-bot-
that-gives-to-charity-each-time-you-drop-a-naughty-word/)

------
Sirikon
Plain Concepts ([http://plainconcepts.com/](http://plainconcepts.com/)) |
Senior Developer | Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain | Full-time, onsite

We're currently looking for a Senior Developer to join our Agile Team. We
value experience, but also capabilities and competency.

Plain Concepts is a tech company founded in 2006 by 4 Microsoft MVPs. Our team
is made of people passionate in technology. We love helping out our clients
with their technological challenges. We enjoy sharing our knowledge with them,
especially when it comes to the latest innovations.

Occasionally, you will also have to provide training or help our customers in
person. In Plain Concepts we have a highly multidisciplinary team. We don't do
bodyshopping, so you will not be abandoned in a client without knowing who
your peers are. The rest depends on your skills and preferences.

Some requirements:

* Being a team player

* Being able to work constructively criticize your teammates and being open to receive criticism about your work.

* Having constant desire to learn and the ability to learn quickly.

* Passion for all activities related to software development.

* Having communication skills.

More info:
[https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/258551](https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/258551)

------
AlphaSights
AlphaSights | London & New York | Full Stack Software Engineers | Full Time |
ONSITE |
[https://engineering.alphasights.com/](https://engineering.alphasights.com/)

AlphaSights connections decision-makers at the world’s top private equity
firms, hedge funds, strategy consultancies and corporations with industry
practitioners who possess highly specific business knowledge.

In a business that recognizes usable software is critical to success, our
Software Engineering Team builds innovative and intuitive products that
supercharge our employees in their everyday work. We practice test driven
development, continuous integration & deployment, and pair programming. We
constantly improve our processes and workflows to ensure we maximize
efficiency, quality, and developer happiness. Constant learning and self
improvement is fundamental to our team’s culture.

We use a modern stack: Ruby, Ember, React, Elixir and Postgres. For more
information about our team, how we build, our projects, our tech stack, and
our benefits, visit
[https://engineering.alphasights.com/](https://engineering.alphasights.com/).

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers at all experience levels.
All job vacancies are at
[https://engineering.alphasights.com/#positions](https://engineering.alphasights.com/#positions).

------
botellde
Excella Consulting | Arlington, VA & Washington, D.C. | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.excella.com/](https://www.excella.com/)

We are hiring for a wide range of positions in software development. Looking
for Ruby, Java, Python, .NET, and NodeJS engineers for a variety of experience
levels. However, we have more demand for experienced engineers than junior
engineers. Please reach out to me or someone in HR if this interests you. My
email is evan[dot]botello[at]excella[dot]com.

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians to run and grow their practices. We’ve built
the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track to become
the most-used product in our industry.

We are looking for a passionate, motivated and skilled (senior) Full Stack
engineer ([http://bit.ly/29m8dt5](http://bit.ly/29m8dt5)) to make an impact in
the health care industry. We value delivering a great customer experience,
clean/maintainable code, automated testing and code reviews.

Requirements * You are fluent with Ruby on Rails and at least one modern
Javascript Framework (EmberJS, React, Angular) * Experience in designing and
implementing scalable web services * You always leave code better than you
found it, and you have opinions on software design. * Self-directed, but can
work with other team members

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, React, MySQL, Postgres, Redis,
Sidekiq, Elasticsearch, Chef

If you have any questions or you are interested, but not an exact fit - Please
reach out to me (CTO) ralph@simplepractice.com

------
it-deshaw
The D. E. Shaw Group - Software Developer - New York, NY

The D. E. Shaw group brings together some of the best minds in computer
science, mathematics, physics, and engineering to work at the intersection of
finance and technology. Members of our versatile technical staff exhibit a
range of strong quantitative and programming abilities, with software
developers and quantitative analysts collaborating on challenging problems
that directly impact the firm's continued success.

Quality and innovation are imperative for creating computationally-intensive
solutions for trading profitably in markets around the globe. Developers bring
strong analytical, mathematical, and software design skills to a variety of
projects, including the formulation of statistical models for our computerized
trading strategies, distributed system development, real-time data analysis,
and the creation of tools for advanced mathematical modeling. Technology is an
integral part of virtually everything we do and our team enjoys access to some
of the most advanced computing resources in the world. Successful candidates
have traditionally been the top students in their programs and have extensive
software development experience. We welcome outstanding candidates at all
experience levels.

Please email me directly at Isaac.Torres@deshaw.com

------
tolmasky
[https://tonicdev.com](https://tonicdev.com) \- A Better REPL for Node.js | SF
| Full-Time | ONSITE (preferred, REMOTE ok)

"Full Stack" has kind of a different meaning to us: We do everything from
JavaScript of course (node.js as well as front-end for our React site which is
pure immutable), to a lot of C/C++/Go hacking in everything from node.js/v8
core to CRIU and Docker. If cutting edge language stuff interests you
(parsing/transpiling/etc), or ESNext, or low level OPs for a seriously hard
hosting problem of letting anyone do anything in node, you should talk to us.
A great example of the cross-disciplinary stuff we do:
[http://blog.tonicdev.com/2015/09/10/time-traveling-in-
node.j...](http://blog.tonicdev.com/2015/09/10/time-traveling-in-node.j..).

* Designer: [https://tonicdev.com/jobs/designer](https://tonicdev.com/jobs/designer)

* Infrastructure Developer: [https://tonicdev.com/jobs/infrastructure-developer](https://tonicdev.com/jobs/infrastructure-developer)

* Community Developer: [https://tonicdev.com/jobs/community-developer](https://tonicdev.com/jobs/community-developer)

Email me jobs [at] tonicdev.com .

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Python/Django Developer (junior and senior level positions available)

PilotLight is looking to add a full-time developer to our team. We are a
small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey (Philadelphia
area) focused on building web applications for clients large and small. If you
have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style frameworks
(Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we would love to
chat.

jobs@pilotlightstudios.com

------
kessiler
Tenfold | Austin, Tx | DevOps Engineer | Full-time

As a DevOps Engineer at Tenfold you will build out the real-time
infrastructure to power the world's first artificial intelligence for sales.
You will be setting up and maintaining our cloud-based infrastructure and work
to constantly improve our performance and reliability. You will also work
closely with developers to set up continuous delivery and ensure that new
features can be deployed quickly and smoothly.

THE DAY TO DAY - Use cutting-edge technologies such as AWS, Go, Docker, and
Terraform to continue to scale our infrastructure. - Building infrastructure
to process terabytes of data per day and thousands of API calls per second. -
Relentlessly measure and optimize as Tenfold builds the highest-scale and most
advanced analytics platform in the world. - Building fault-tolerant systems to
handle millions of events per hour with each event processing under 100ms.

THE PERKS & BENEFITS (We offer market competitive salaries) Stock Options
(Every employee is an owner in the company) Health Benefits (Medical, Dental,
and Vision) Transportation (Downtown parking or commuter reimbursement)

Want to learn more? Email either kessiler@tenfold.com or patrick@tenfold.com
or check out our Angel List at
[https://angel.co/growtenfold/jobs/](https://angel.co/growtenfold/jobs/).

------
athiakos
ING Netherlands | Amsterdam | Quantitative Developer | Full Time | ONSITE

ING Financial Market's Quants are looking for a Quant developer (with emphasis
on the developer side).

The FM Quant team is a global team that provides quantitative expertise
required to price and risk manage derivative products. The main focus of the
team is in modelling and development of in house pricing and risk management
solutions. The team is based in Amsterdam and consists of 8 professionals that
develop pricing and risk models with emphasis on counter party credit risk
models (xVA). We work closely with the devops team for releasing quality
production ready software.

What are we looking for?

* A degree in a quantitative field (CS, mathematics, physics or engineering) * Strong knowledge of C++, parallel computing and/or GPU computing (CUDA/OpenCL). * Knowledge of numerical computing, API design and good software development paradigms. * Able to co-operate with business users such as trading desks and risk departments. * Maintain tools, libraries and test environment. * Significant interest in - and knowledge of financial instruments and the financial markets including risks, pricing and revaluation as a result of market movements. * Fluency in English.

We offer 40-hour working week contract with job grade 10 or 11 depending on
knowledge and experience.

If you are interested send your CV to Alexios.Theiakos@ing.nl

~~~
zerr
What are salaries in finance sector in Amsterdam? Is the difference as huge as
e.g. in London (finance vs non-finance sectors)?

~~~
athiakos
Less than London's. The gap between sectors is not huge and there are caps in
bonuses etc imposed by the Dutch government. Life expenses (rent, public
transport, going out etc) are less than London though.

------
SatvikBeri
Euclid Analytics | Backend & Software Engineers | San Francisco (SF), CA,
ONSITE Only | euclidanalytics.com

Who we are: We're a Series C funded startup just over 30 people total and our
tight-knit team is focused on using Wi-Fi data to help retailers make better
decisions. We create analytics products based on substantial amounts of
data–40gb/day & growing. Roles: Euclid Analytics is looking to add Backend and
Software Engineers to our backend team! We're looking for candidates who have
at least one year of industry experience and who are passionate about solving
hard problems.

Tech Stack includes: Scala, Python, Spark, Kafka, MySQL, Redshift, AWS, and
Mesos. Projects include: classification models to guess whether someone is
visiting a store or walking by, streams for real-time alerts, simulating store
traffic, helping clients improve their staffing, and calculating cross
visitors across different stores. Much of our work involves figuring out how
to make these calculations work in an efficient, distributed way across large
datasets.

Interview process: Intro call with our tech recruiter, a phone interview with
a hiring manager and a take-home technical assessment. This is followed up by
a day of onsite interviews that will most likely include probability/stats
questions, a deep dive on your take-home exercise answers, a data manipulation
question, and lunch. For programming questions you're welcome to use your own
laptop or one that we provide–we won't ask you to write code on a whiteboard!

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
eiphany06
Slice | [http://careers.slice.com/featured-
jobs/](http://careers.slice.com/featured-jobs/) | San Mateo | FULL-TIME| VISA

Slice was founded by Stanford Graduate School of Business entrepreneurs who
have built, sold, and taken companies, including FiberTower, SQL Financials,
and Clarus, public. Funded by A-list investors, including Eric Schmidt's
Innovation Endeavors, DCM, and Lightspeed Venture Partners. Slice has
attracted top talent, is building the most powerful e-commerce data set in the
world, and we are JUST getting started. We are hiring world-class senior
software engineers, sales, technical leads, data analysts, and machine
learning engineers. You will be surrounded by an elite team of seasoned
entrepreneurs who foster an environment of innovation, creativity, and
learning. You will play an instrumental role in product development,
subsequent iterations, and launches, an opportunity not found in larger
corporations. Slice provides the opportunity to network with and be mentored
in a small 1:1 setting by industry veterans and investors in the the heart of
Silicon Valley, and we are rapidly expanding our team in 2016. Come join us!

Website: [http://careers.slice.com/](http://careers.slice.com/)

Company video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk)

Resumes/websites/portfolios to sean+resumes [AT] slice.com and CC hannahft
[AT] stanfordalumni.org.

------
GrahamL
BranchLabs | Denver, CO | Fulltime | Onsite

 _About the position_ : This is a hands-on, contract-to-hire programming
position in our Denver office (most of the time). You'll be working on
eCommerce platforms and CMSes like Magento, Shopify and WordPress. The core
technologies you'll be working with are PHP, HTML, CSS, and JS. Our projects
are generally focused around making large, material changes to our clients'
sites or designing and developing new sites from the ground up.

An ideal applicant will be ready to hit the ground running with Magento
projects.

This is our first non-remote hire. As such, this will be a high impact
position. Whoever fills this position will have huge opportunity to lay the
groundwork of the company's future.

 _About BranchLabs_ : BranchLabs is a small eCommerce consultancy based in the
LoHi neighborhood of Denver, CO. This is our first non-remote hire.

Our reputation is built on delivering results. We take pride in the work we
produce. The products we deliver are high quality inside and out, and they
help our clients capitalize on real opportunities. We work closely with
founders and stakeholders, combining their understanding of their business
with our understanding of all things eCommerce. Together, we craft solutions
that work for our clients and their customers.

 _Applying_ : If you're interested, email a cover letter and a resume to
graham@branchlabs.com and I'll be in touch. Looking forward to hearing from
you!

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

Step.com is a new salary discovery platform where engineers and product
managers can receive personalized compensation estimates anonymously
crowdsourced from NYC startups and hiring experts. We're currently in beta for
NYC engineers and PMs.

We're looking to bring on a software engineer to help us build out our
platform. Ideal candidates have a computer science degree from a top school
and/or have worked as an engineer at a startup at scale. We currently use
Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open
to all languages and skills.

For an example of what we're trying to accomplish, read our analysis on tech
salaries across engineering levels at some the major tech companies:
[https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-
linke...](https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-linkedin/)

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com. Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python,
Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, NYC,
Engineer

[http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

------
bentlegen
Sentry | [http://getsentry.com](http://getsentry.com) | Full-time in San
Francisco

Come help us develop our open source exception monitoring service:
[http://github.com/getsentry/sentry](http://github.com/getsentry/sentry).

Sentry is a small team (just 13 people) with a beloved product, a long list of
notable customers, strong and growing revenue, and a commitment to open
source. We've also just raised $9m from NEA and Accel[1].

We have a bunch of different openings in engineering, customer success, and
product marketing. Find out more here:
[https://getsentry.com/jobs](https://getsentry.com/jobs)

We're particularly looking for a strong mobile developer (iOS and/or Android)
who can take ownership of mobile at Sentry. This means both developing our
mobile SDKs, and driving the mobile experience of our product.

If any of this interests you please check out our jobs page
([https://getsentry.com/jobs](https://getsentry.com/jobs)), or reach out to me
directly to find out more: ben (at) getsentry.com.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/23/real-time-crash-
reporting-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/23/real-time-crash-reporting-
tool-sentry-grabs-9-million-from-nea-accel/)

------
jstsch
The Hague, The Netherlands - Javascript developer at H5mag Publishing Platform
- h5mag.com - ONSITE

H5mag is the platform to create beautiful online magazines. We're aimed at
graphic designers — who often are still focused on print media and have almost
no online design experience — and enable them to create responsive online
interactive magazines. Our platform makes something that for them used to be
almost impossible, magically easy — and the enthusiasm we receive from our
users is extremely rewarding.

Technically: the H5mag editor is basically a big Javascript web app. Our
backend is a relatively simple data store/rendering layer written in
PHP/MySQL.

Some concrete things we want you to work on in the coming period...

* Improve the performance of our editor and reader front-end, eliminate relayouts and repaints * Make our users happy with new, often requested features, such as guides & grids and undo/redo * Develop improvements for our editor, such as a new edition management UX and new styling widgets * Work with us on a system for real-time collaborative editing * Want to know what moves our users? Participate in our designer workshops and discover their needs.

We're still a small team of developers and UX designers, so you have quite the
opportunity to make your mark. Want to know more? Shoot off an email to me:
joost [dot] schuttelaar [at] h5mag.com and I'd be happy to share!

------
apenney
Maxwell Health. | www.maxwellhealth.com | Devops/Infra Engineers | Full time
in Boston, MA.

Maxwell is a HR and benefits technology platform that combines management and
enrollment in benefits into one experience, aimed at small businesses.

(I just used it as an employee as I just joined Maxwell and it was pretty
slick compared to my previous onboarding experiences!)

We're looking to hire an "Infrastructure Engineer" to help us improve our
automation and operational practices. We're in the middle of transitioning
from a traditional "devs build, ops run" environment to a microservice driven
"devs build and run their own services" world. We're looking for experienced
engineers who have either been through or worked on the other side of this
transition to help us build, improve, and deliver building blocks to the
developers.

We're especially interested in anyone with real world docker experience (I'd
be double thrilled if you've played with Kubernetes) who has seen beyond the
shiny marketing and experienced the world of pain that Docker can bring.

We're hiring locally in Boston at this time. If you're the kind of person that
loves to pair up with engineers to help share your expertise throughout the
team and really values a true collaborative environment then please come talk
to me at ashley.penney@maxwellhealth.com. (or ashp on Freenode)

------
hpc
OptionMetrics | New York, NY | ONSITE | Fulltime

OptionMetrics began 15 years ago with the goal of becoming the world's most
trusted provider of financial information and research derived from the option
markets. Today, our data and analytic models are used within over 250
investment banks, hedge funds, and academic institutions worldwide. Here at
OptionMetrics, you'll work alongside a team of exceptionally creative and
intelligent developers and quants, collaborating daily to brainstorm and
implement our next generation of data and analytic information products. We're
small, agile, casual (no suits -- shoes optional), and passionate about our
mission and the projects we create. And, since we are self-funded and
profitable (no VC's!), we can afford to take the long view, emphasizing
quality over expediency in all we do. As a member of our development team, you
will have true ownership over your projects from beginning to end, with an
emphasis on accountability over micromanagement.

We are currently looking for a junior - mid level software engineer to help
rebuild our entire technology stack. You will have the opportunity to work
with large data (billions of rows of data), build out a new web application,
and have a say in the technology/design choices.

We prefer someone with a Java background.

Please send your resume to Hubert at hchen@optionmetrics.com if you are
interested.

~~~
humbleMouse
I just want to give kudos to OptionMetrics hiring process. I didn't get the
job - but they were very nice and extremely timely and responsive!

------
bcrescimanno
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Onsite (relocation available) | Experienced Javascript
Application Engineers

PayPal is looking for experienced JavaScript engineers who want to work both
in the browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Over the past couple of
years, we've worked hard to migrate our entire web application stack to Node
and powerful client-side apps and we're looking to turn the dial towards
product experimentation and innovation. We need your engineering ability and
your desire to be a part of the whole product!

I personally lead the Online Checkout (exactly what it sounds like, "Pay with
PayPal") engineering team and I'm happy to talk with you directly. You can
reach out to me at my HN username at paypal.com. My team is currently working
primarily with Angular on the client and Kraken on Node. If you've got
experience with React, we're actively beginning an inside-out migration of our
application and could use your expertise. As most Node shops go, we're
leveraging a whole lot of other open source tools as well and we're very
supportive of open source activities for our people--including working on
releasing some of our own work as open source over the past few weeks.

Please note; due to US Government deadlines, we are not able to apply for new
Visas at this time. If you have a current US Visa, we are able to sponsor a
transfer.

------
natashabaker
SnapEDA | San Francisco | Data & Algorithms Engineer (ONSITE)

SnapEDA ([http://www.snapeda.com](http://www.snapeda.com)) is building the
canonical library for circuit board design -- think "GitHub for Electronics"
\-- but more centralized design repository, and less version control. Tens of
thousands of engineers use SnapEDA to design hardware faster, whether they're
making robots, medical devices, or drones. SnapEDA is funded by Y Combinator
and angels in the hardware industry.

We’re looking for: A software engineer who loves creatively solving problems
that involve massive amounts of data. As a Data & Algorithms Engineer, your
focus will be on building and expanding our automated data creation and
verification systems, implementing new import and export functionality, and
other creative data-related initiatives.

Please email info@snapeda.com if you're interested!

To learn more: \- Job description:
[https://www.snapeda.com/jobs](https://www.snapeda.com/jobs) \- Website:
[https://www.snapeda.com](https://www.snapeda.com) \- Intro to SnapEDA
(Video): [https://vimeo.com/135199450](https://vimeo.com/135199450)

------
raphaelj
Bloom Technologies | [http://bloom.life](http://bloom.life) | Eindhoven (The
Netherlands), Hasselt (Belgium) or Liege (Belgium) | Full time | ONSITE

===== Who we are =====

We're a startup driven to improve healthy living and pregnancy outcome using
smart wearable devices. We have our headquarters in San Francisco, as well as
offices in both Belgium and in the Netherlands where most of our engineering
staff is based.

We're currently developing a wearable sensor that pregnant women wear on their
belly and which they can use to monitor maternal and fetal health
(contractions, heart-rate, fetal kicks, etc.) using their smartphone. We can
use this data to predict labor onset and high-risk pregnancies. A Beta version
of our product is already available in an early access program in the US, and
we are getting very positive feedback from both our customers and medical
experts.

===== Who we are looking for =====

We are closing an investment round and are looking for talented people with
experience and interest in:

* iOS mobile development.

We are still a small engineering team, so we're looking for someone versatile
and quick to pick up new skills. Because we’re a startup with people in
different continents, we need people who can be independent and flexible, but
also offer flexibility concerning your work schedule, location, and holidays.

===== Interested? =====

Email me at raphael@bloom.life !

Thanks, Raphael.

------
bandrews
Alluvium | Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE | Full-time |
[http://www.alluvium.io/](http://www.alluvium.io/)

At Alluvium, we believe the value of data is not measured in volume of
velocity, but knowledge and action. We are building a streaming first
distributed machine learning platform for noisy streaming data from physical
systems. Our products use machine intelligence to provide real-time decision
and operational support at the frontline allowing businesses to leverage all
of the complex data generated by their operations.

We're looking for software engineers and product engineers to join our small
team in Brooklyn and help us build core products and technology.

As a software engineer you will help us build out our core stream processing
platforms for doing distributed machine learning on noisy streaming data from
physical systems. We primarily work in Scala.

As a product engineer you will design and build great web experiences for our
users by understanding their workflows and finding ways to convey complex
information.

If that sounds interesting to you, we would love to hear from you:
[http://www.alluvium.io/software-engineer](http://www.alluvium.io/software-
engineer) [http://www.alluvium.io/product-
engineer](http://www.alluvium.io/product-engineer)

------
grosales
Walmart Technologies East | Reston, VA | Software Engineer - Junior/Mid/Senior
| On-site - Full-time - Visa Sponsorship|

This is a new branch of Walmart Technologies (not to be confused with
Walmartlabs that focuses on the .com site) that is focused on modernizing the
stores systems and everything else that is not .com really. At Walmart, the
possibilities are limitless and the people here in Reston are amazin (I
actually mean this, I am a software engineer who just started last November
and I am astonished at the projects I have been able to work on so far and the
technologies I have used). We are a new team, the oldest member has been here
a bit over a year, and we are trying to find the brightest and best software
engineers anywhere in the world. We need them as the scale of the problems we
are trying to solve is huge and we focus on creating elegant solutions for
those problems. One big plus also is that we encourage continous learning and
we love it when you contribute (or have contributed) to an open source
project. We want to give back to the community in different ways too (we
volunteer, and do meetups frequently). So if you are super smart, like to be
surrounded by smart people, and like to solve difficult distributed problems,
you should contact us!

Just a note. For Junior devs, fresh out of school, we don't care what language
you code in (even though we use Java here for the most part so at least you
should be willing to learn it). For everyone else, we'd expect you to have a
good working knowledge of at least one JVM language.

Get in touch at wmtech.reston@gmail.com

~~~
farazhaider
Sent you a mail.

------
maxs
DigitalMR ([https://www.digital-mr.com](https://www.digital-mr.com)) | London,
UK | Machine Learning Researcher/Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE (UK
only)

DigitalMR is an early stage high tech company in the space of market research
and marketing. We are disrupting a 60 Billion US$ industry. We have recently
won an Innovate UK grant to conduct R&D in theme detection from images. We are
looking for a talented, independent researcher/engineer to take this project
forward. This is an excellent opportunity to lead a technical project that is
at the interface of research and business, as well as make great and lasting
contributions to our business. The successful candidate will have an
opportunity to lead development of AI, machine learning and big data
technology at our company.

Your job will be to design, implement and evaluate models and software
prototypes of machine learning algorithms (including deep learning, image
processing, GPU computing on big data sets).

Qualifications, Experience & Skills:

\- Masters, PhD, or equivalent experience in a quantitative field (Computer
Science, Mathematics, Physics, Engineering, etc.)

\- Machine learning experience (classification, regression, clustering or
other methods)

\- Hands-on experience coding in one of the following: Python, R, C/C++, Java
or others.

\- Positive attitude and good interpersonal, communication and teamworking
skills; a great fit with the company's values

For more information and how to apply, please see: [http://www.digital-
mr.com/archive/view/deep-learning-researc...](http://www.digital-
mr.com/archive/view/deep-learning-researcher)

------
handshakemike
Join Handshake ([http://www.joinhandshake.com](http://www.joinhandshake.com))
is hiring.

We are the fastest growing career services platform in the country, helping
colleges and employers actively engage students with personalized
opportunities.

Over 110 universities (including Stanford, Princeton, Berkeley, Cornell,
Rice), 100,000 recruiters, and 2 million students use our platform. Our
business is expanding across multiple states, and we're looking for developers
in SF.

Hiring for:

-Full stack developers (we're a RoR shop but open to all types of software engineering backgrounds): [http://grnh.se/y3vipr](http://grnh.se/y3vipr) -Front-end developers: [http://grnh.se/euci80](http://grnh.se/euci80) -QA Engineer Lead: [http://grnh.se/64irse](http://grnh.se/64irse) -Product (UI/UX) Designer (experienced): [http://grnh.se/1d650y](http://grnh.se/1d650y)

Not seeing a role that fits? We have more positions, just check out our
careers page:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)

Alternatively, you can email me if you have questions: mike@joinhandshake.com

------
eransford
Full Stack Engineer @ Way2B1 The role:

We have the incredible opportunity to provide families with transformative
technology to make sense of their complex lives and in this role, you will be
instrumental in building the software that makes this vision a scalable
reality. We are seeking a dedicated and talented individual to help us define
and build the Way2B1 platform as it scales. Our Full Stack Software Engineer
position spans the backend services to creating phenomenal user experiences,
all in Javascript.

Our ideal candidate:

2+ years of software experience at a startup or technology focused company
Strong talent with and/or interest in using Javascript A desire to learn and
improve on a daily basis through code reviews, design sessions, mentorship and
reading Creativity, courage, empathy and stamina are integral to you as a
person and employee

Bonus points for:

Expertise in our frameworks (React, Node, Express) is a strong plus, but we
expect the world to change quickly and we want people who can be adaptive and
who can come in and teach us too Experience with UI principles and a comfort
talking the talk and walking the walk of design Seeing the importance of
strong security while scaling Exposure to ultra high net worth
individuals/families CS or STEM degree Please Apply Here:
[http://grnh.se/j4eumd](http://grnh.se/j4eumd)

------
rhc2104
Hired | San Francisco, CA | full-time | onsite

At Hired ( [https://hired.com/](https://hired.com/) ), we are bringing
transparency to the recruiting process by having companies apply to you, with
a preliminary compensation package stated upfront. We have placed thousands of
people into great companies such as Uber, GitHub, and Facebook, and there is a
ton of high impact work to improve the experience. For example, in the last
quarter, I was part of a team of 3 that launched Hired in French (
[https://fr.hired.com/?set_locale=fr-FR](https://fr.hired.com/?set_locale=fr-
FR) ), and created a search ranking A/B test that led to a 20% lift in
interview requests.

Hired is around 200 people in total, including 5 designers and 30 engineers.

We have roles in product engineering (we’re a Ruby on Rails shop), data
infrastructure, data science, and search engineering.

Some of the other posts have salary ranges, and I think that’s a great way to
bring transparency into the process.

However, since we are Hired, we will go one step further.

If you’d like to apply and we are interested in moving forward with a phone
screen, we are willing to first state a preliminary compensation package.

Our jobs page is available at
[https://hired.com/careers](https://hired.com/careers), and if you’re
interested, feel free to email me at ronnie@hired.com .

------
SCM
Radnor, PA|Implementation Developer| Stevens Capital Management LP| ONSITE

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 20+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We're seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess strong
technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and support multi-threaded applications
with a strong emphasis on high performance. • Optimize our trading strategy
implementation and performance analysis platform using network and systems
programming. • Create tools to process, store and analyze quote, order and
financial data. • Work closely with our quantitative research analysts,
engineers and other groups to provide software solutions.

Requirements • Professional-level C++ programming experience in a Linux
environment. • A Computer Science or Mathematics degree. • Outstanding problem
solving skills. • Knowledge of shell scripts and other languages including
Perl, Bash or CSH is a plus. • Experience with relational databases including
Sybase, SQL Server and Oracle is a plus. • Experience with GUI design is a
plus.

For other developer opportunities at SCM, please visit www.scm-lp.com Email:
recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
Aaron24
New Orleans, Louisiana | Full-time, Onsite-preferred | Mid + Senior level
Computer Vision Software Engineer

Simple interview process: (1) Phone interview in order to hash out logistics
(2) in-depth in-person interview

Grok + Banter is currently looking to add a new member to the engineering team
with strong computer vision skills. The available position will require a
resourceful individual with a keen understanding of object detection and
recognition.

Responsibilities:: -Participate in the engineering and development of our
embedded device computer vision products -Collaborate with web platform team
to integrate embedded device functionality -Unit Test and Document embedded
device software

Skills for Ideal Candidate:: -C++ (3+ years) -OpenCV / Computer Vision (3+
years) -Python or other languages commonly used in CV / Machine Learning
context -Experience in Unit Testing -Proficiency in working with third-party
SDKs -Machine Learning (TensorFlow, Torch, Caffe, Theano) is a plus -Full-
stack web application experience is a plus (specifically NodeJS, AngularJS,
and working with RESTful web APIs) -Relational Database experience is a plus

Please submit a cover letter and resume to jobs@grokandbanter.com.

------
rochers
Blue Bottle Coffee | Oakland, CA | Multiple Software Engineering Positions |
Full-Time | Onsite

Blue Bottle aspires to write a new chapter to the story and traditions of
coffee and hospitality, and our Digital Engineering team helps build the
systems and tools that create and support beautiful experiences for coffee
lovers near and far. You will create delightful, intuitive ways for our guests
to shop for coffee and merchandise online, learn about brewing coffee at home,
share their coffee-drinking experiences with friends and followers, and much
more. You will also build powerful, automated, data-driven tools that enable
our teams to do what they do best with the greatest of ease: make delicious
coffee, create exceptional experiences and deliver freshly-roasted coffee to
the right person, in the right place, at the right time.

Multiple positions available including:

\- Lead Software Engineer, Logistics and Tools

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Software Engineer, Data & Analytics

\- Software Engineer

[https://bluebottlecoffee.com/careers](https://bluebottlecoffee.com/careers)

------
_jeb_
Silicon Valley Bank | [http://www.svb.com/](http://www.svb.com/) | Full-time
or contract in San Francisco

Help us build a modern, developer-friendly, API platform for banking services.

Banks are rife with inefficient, legacy technologies and Byzantine processes.
It's frustrating for banks and even more frustrating for their customers.
We're a small team of predominantly ex-Standard Treasury [1] engineers working
to change that, one API at a time.

We're looking for generalist and backend engineers of all experience levels.
Our tech stack is Clojure and Postgres, but no experience with either is
required. Our only hard requirement, and preference, is that you have strong
software engineering ability (and that you can pass a background check--sorry,
but it's a bank requirement).

Our office is in downtown San Francisco. I won't enumerate all the comp and
benefits here, but suffice it to say, we try to make both competitive and
lucrative. Notably, if you'd like to live in the Bay Area, and don't live here
now, we will pay to relocate you!

If you're interested in working with us or learning more, email me at:
jbrusstar@svb.com

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Treasury](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Treasury)

------
adrianhon
Six to Start | London or REMOTE | Full-time

We make the world's most successful smartphone fitness games with over 3
million players. Every day, we receive emails telling us how our games have
literally improved our players' health and, in some cases, even saved their
lives. Talk about job satisfaction!

Our flagship games, Zombies, Run! and The Walk, combine innovative real-world
gameplay with captivating stories and design. We want to find someone who can
help us improve our existing games and develop new games that are just as
revolutionary and innovative as Zombies, Run!
[http://www.zombiesrungame.com](http://www.zombiesrungame.com)

* Web Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/web-developer/](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/web-developer/)

* Senior iOS Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-ios-develope...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-ios-developer)

* Senior Android Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-deve...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-developer)

------
darkr
Depop | London | Full Time | ONSITE

# Description

Depop is an exciting new mobile marketplace where you can sell things by
simply taking a picture, as well as follow your friends and buy unique things.

Depop has already been received with great enthusiasm in our test regions and
it is now beginning to expand into the global market, following funding from
highly prestigious venture capitalists.

This is an extremely exciting time to join a young, fast growing and very
promising company based in the Shoreditch area, backed by some of the most
prestigious VC’s in the technology market.

# Open Positions

We're actively hiring for the following tech positions:

* DevOps/Site Reliability Engineer: [https://depop.workable.com/jobs/276604](https://depop.workable.com/jobs/276604)

* Senior iOS Engineer: [https://depop.workable.com/jobs/227178](https://depop.workable.com/jobs/227178)

* Senior Scala Engineer/Technical Architect: [https://depop.workable.com/jobs/231042](https://depop.workable.com/jobs/231042)

* Software Engineer, Scala: [https://depop.workable.com/jobs/231046/](https://depop.workable.com/jobs/231046/)

* Other Positions: [https://depop.workable.com/](https://depop.workable.com/)

------
akrs
Full-stack Developer (Node, React, etc) | New York or London | Full Time |
roli.com/careers & blend.io/about

ROLI is fast emerging as the foremost innovators in music creation at a time
when everything about how people interact with music is changing more rapidly
than ever before. We invent, design, develop and manufacture entirely new
music-making devices — among them the multi-award-winning Seaboard RISE, a
touch-responsive instrument acclaimed as “the future of the keyboard.” But new
instruments are just the beginning. We are creating a new category called
Connected Music — a network of hardware, software, platform, and developer
products that will revolutionize how music is made. Connected Music — like
Connected Health or the Connected Home — rethinks how physical products and
digital technologies interact to fundamentally transform and democratize a
universal area of human experience. With the latest round of investment
([http://www.forbes.com/sites/cheriehu/2016/06/20/rolis-27-mil...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/cheriehu/2016/06/20/rolis-27-million-
series-b-round-brings-us-closer-to-a-connected-music-ecosystem/#363a0bf93525))
and acquisitions of JUCE, the leading C++ framework for audio applications,
and Blend.io, the music collaboration network, the company is well positioned
to make this vision a reality and we're looking to expand our team of
polymaths who combine the creative mentality of artists and makers with the
analytical rigor of scientists and engineers.

Interested? Email Alex [at] roli.com.

------
eliotfowler
DIY | iOS Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
[http://jam.applytojob.com/apply/eArUwT/IOS-
Engineer](http://jam.applytojob.com/apply/eArUwT/IOS-Engineer)

Online courses for ages 8 to 14. Skills you can't get in school. Hundreds of
hours of engagement. Zero work for parents.

We’re searching for an experienced mobile engineer to lead development of
JAM's iOS app, our flagship experience for helping kids learn new skills.

------
bzuck
NCR | Atlanta, Ga | Fulltime | Onsite | stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/ncr-
corporation

NCR is hiring for a large number of full time development positions,
including: \- DevOps \- Software Engineer (iOS, C#, Java, Javascript, and
.NET) \- QA We're in construction building a new headquarters in Midtown
Atlanta right by Georgia Tech's Campus but until then we are working out of
The Biltmore, Alpharetta, and Duluth.

If you have any questions, please send me an email at bz185013 at ncr.com

------
calciphus
Ticketfly | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

Ticketfly, a subsidiary of Pandora, is a technology company reimagining the
live event experience for promoters and fans. Its powerful ticketing, digital
marketing, and analytics software helps promoters sell more tickets,
streamline operations, and increase revenue per attendee, while its consumer
tools make it easy for fans to find and purchase tickets to great events
across North America. Since 2008, more than 1,200 leading venues and promoters
have partnered with Ticketfly, including Merriweather Post Pavilion, the
Brooklyn Bowl, Central Park SummerStage, Pitchfork Music Festival, and The
Troubadour. Ticketfly is led by Andrew Dreskin, co-founder of TicketWeb, the
first company to ever sell tickets online. In 2014, Ticketfly crossed the $1B
mark in transaction volume and in 2015 it was named one of Fast Company's
"Most Innovative Companies in Music".

Senior Software Engineer- Data Services Software Engineer, Scala Senior
Software Engineer, Tools and Test Site Reliability Engineer Senior Devops
Engineer Senior Ember.js Engineer Manager, Backend Engineering Manager, Front
End Engineering Senior Software Engineer, Backend Senior Software Engineer-
Platform

[http://careers.ticketfly.com](http://careers.ticketfly.com)

~~~
calciphus
Well, apparently I'm bad at formatting on HN.

Senior Software Engineer- Data Services

Software Engineer, Scala

Senior Software Engineer, Tools and Test

Site Reliability Engineer

Senior Devops Engineer

Senior Ember.js Engineer

Manager, Backend Engineering

Manager, Front End Engineering

Senior Software Engineer, Backend

Senior Software Engineer- Platform

------
pearlauto
Pearl Automation | [https://pearlauto.com](https://pearlauto.com) | Scotts
Valley, CA | Full Time | ONSITE (with some remote flexibility) |
jobs@pearlauto.com

Android Developer - jobs@pearlauto.com

Created by former leaders in Apple’s iPod and iPhone teams and inspired by the
world-changing products they helped produce, Pearl is dedicated to improving
the more than 1.2 billion cars on the road today, visit pearlauto.com.

Key Qualifications 6-10 years experience Strong object-oriented programming
and software design Design and prototype user-facing features Excellent
debugging and performance analysis Detailed knowledge of Android SDK
development Experience in resource constrained environments Critical thinking
Familiarity with Test Driven Development and Agile Methodologies WiFi, BTLE,
wireless low latency video, C++

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __Software Engineer /DevOps- jobs@pearlauto.com Key
Qualifications 5-10 years experience Backend services/cloud AWS Python, C/C++,
Go or equivalent

Job Description: AWS Cloud/Web We are looking to grow our AWS team responsible
for internal and external services with some Dev Ops included. Our web
services stack includes Python and Go. The services include the server side
aspect of the RearVision product.

------
sabman83
Rocket Fuel | Mid-Sr. Web Applications Developer| Redwood City, CA | Fulltime
| Onsite| VISA

We successfully hired a junior developer through HN last month and we are now
looking to fill positions for a mid to senior level engineer. If you are
interested and if you have any questions, you can email me : skolman at
rocketfuelinc dot com.

Rocket Fuel is an ad tech company providing DSP and DMP services. We have
about 200 engineers working across different departments like AI, Machine
Learning, Data Infrastructure, Data Modeling and Web Applications. I work for
the Applications team and our team builds the web app responsible for managing
the ad campaigns and providing the interfaces for the work built by the rest
of the engineering teams. Our stack includes Backbone, Marionette, Rails and
Node.js. We are in an interesting phase where we are building new features
using React and integrating our different applications to a single
application. So, lot of challenging and interesting projects involved there.
Our work also includes building CRUD, tools for data visualization and
analysis, API design and many other things that comes with building a complex
web application. You will also get exposure to the work done by other teams.
Competitive salary package and benefits, great workspace and fun teammates.

------
davideous
GreenArrow | Chicago, IL | REMOTE | Full-time

GreenArrow makes enterprise email server software used by companies such as
Fry's Electronics, Merriam-Webster, and Six Flags and email service providers.
We are a close-knit 12 person company, bootstrapped, and profitable.

What will you be working on? Our flagship products, GreenArrow Engine &
GreenArrow Studio which provide flexible and secure SMTP and API email
delivery along with subscription management and content creation. We have a
strong emphasis on shipping quality product.

We are looking for:

* Senior level developers who love Ruby on Rails

* Great taste in code ([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJDOz1GGZnk&t=14m20s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJDOz1GGZnk&t=14m20s)) and the desire to ship a high-quality product

* Experience with React, Postgres, and Go is a plus

* US and Canada candidates only

Hiring process: Resume review, initial coding challenge (estimated 2-3 hours),
cultural interview, several in-depth technical interviews (which include you
writing code on your computer with a screen-share).

What to learn more?

* [https://www.drh.net/careers](https://www.drh.net/careers)

* [https://www.drh.net/careers/experienced-ruby-on-rails-develo...](https://www.drh.net/careers/experienced-ruby-on-rails-developer)

------
stunder
Hart | Anaheim, CA | DevOps Engineer - Salt Stack | Full Time | ONSITE

Hart helps collect data from disparate sources and integrates them into a
bidirectional API enabling HIPAA- compliant sharing and maintenance of patient
medical information amongst providers. We are looking for talent in multiple
areas such as iOS Development, Web Design, Scala, Data Engineering, Node.js,
React, and more…

We have been building a great team of talent and are adding more. If you think
you are ready we would like to have you in for a code challenge and to meet
the company.

Some of our benefits are. * 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you
and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity
Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance
* Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart
University Extra perks * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and
Keyboard * Studio Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks
* Daily catered team lunches provided by our on site chef

You can find more information and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/gd6cki](http://grnh.se/gd6cki) or feel free to email me
eric@hart.com I work building tools for the teams in house and love it here :)

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Boston | ONSITE preferred, REMOTE contractors | Full-time,
Contractors | Mid-level to very senior compensation

We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We are actively working on a greenfield
app and have more interesting development in the pipeline. We care about
building great products, providing a great user experience and listening to
our users to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and
author open source libraries.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f)

* Mid to Senior Fullstack Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you. If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

------
fotonobile
Beekeeper [https://beekeeper.io](https://beekeeper.io) | Software Engineer |
Zurich, Switzerland | Full-time | Onsite | Visa

We believe in the potential of every employee. We believe work is not just a
place, but where you belong. We believe that motivated employees make
organizations more successful. We are laser-focused on the 2 billion people
working “out in the field” and letting them unleash their potential. Our
product is used in 90+ countries in the world.

This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core product at a tech-
driven company. Work on all of our software stack and learn about state-of-the
art web and mobile development. Technologies that you will work on are
ElasticSearch, Realm.io, RabbitMQ, Backbone.js, Docker, Amazon Web Services,
MySQL and interfacing them with different programming languages like Python,
Java, Objective-C and Javascript.

Read more about the job and watch the video:
[http://grnh.se/5jlmbo](http://grnh.se/5jlmbo) More about Beekeeer:
[https://beekeeper.io/company/](https://beekeeper.io/company/)

~~~
pattu777
Application for internship position sent.

------
elvisds
Sensara | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time |
[http://sensara.tv](http://sensara.tv)

At Sensara, we make India's best TV Guide and Remote app - Sensy. We use
mobile [1], machine learning [2] and hardware [3] to understand TV deeply,
solve hard experience problems [4] towards a better TV watching experience in
India.

We are computer science geeks - looking for engineers open to working on any
part of the stack - Machine Learning, Audio Processing, Search & Discovery,
Android/iOS, Product/UX. Join the tribe!

Write to us at hello@sensara.tv

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.app...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.appsense)

[2] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-
kum...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-kumar-mohan)

[3] [http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

[4] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-
remo...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-remote-ux-
bharath-kumar-mohan)

------
reidsvee
Reliant Technology is hiring an SEO Growth Hacker (Atlanta GA, ONSITE)

Quick background: Reliant is the largest reseller of used data storage
hardware and support on planet Earth.

Over the past few years we've suffered in the areas of SEO and PPC and need
someone who can join our team and increase conversion and bring a growth
hacking mindset to the team.

This is a new position. Reliant is roughly 35 people and has a mindset that
people are free to make decisions and see their ideas come to life. If you are
a tactician, you will fail. We need someone who wants help grow the business,
get customers and make a difference.

Sound like a fit? We'd love to see your resume (put hacker news in the
submission form) [http://reliant.theresumator.com/apply/hfpWXQ/Search-
Marketin...](http://reliant.theresumator.com/apply/hfpWXQ/Search-Marketing-
Specialist-SEOPPC)

What it's like to work here: [http://www.reliant-
technology.com/company/culture](http://www.reliant-
technology.com/company/culture)

We look forward to hearing from you.

------
iamamagicpony
Avaaz Foundation - fully REMOTE

We're a global activism organization, dedicated to effecting positive change
in the world. We tackle such issues as climate change, poverty, and
corruption. For more information, check here:
[http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework](http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework)

We are in the process of extracting microservices from a large legacy php
codebase. We primarily use python for new systems. We operate at "big data"
scale, with 40+ million members, and hundreds of millions of events per month.
We value professionalism, autonomy, and healthy work-life balance. We are
looking for:

\- Senior Software Developers
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ywj](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ywj)

\- A DevOps Engineer
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk)

More info about our hiring process:
[https://secure.avaaz.org/en/hiring/?rc=fb](https://secure.avaaz.org/en/hiring/?rc=fb)

------
stunder
Hart | Anaheim, CA | Data Engineer - Scala | Full Time | ONSITE

Hart helps collect data from disparate sources and integrates them into a
bidirectional API enabling HIPAA- compliant sharing and maintenance of patient
medical information amongst providers. We are looking for talent in multiple
areas such as iOS Development, Web Design, Scala, Data Engineering, Node.js,
React, and more…

We have been building a great team of talent and are adding more. If you think
you are ready we would like to have you in for a code challenge and to meet
the company.

Some of our benefits are. * 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you
and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity
Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance
* Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart
University Extra perks * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and
Keyboard * Studio Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks
* Daily catered team lunches provided by our on site chef

You can find more information and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/mj6wpb](http://grnh.se/mj6wpb) or feel free to email me
eric@hart.com I work building tools for the teams in house and love it here :)

------
stunder
Hart | Anaheim, CA | Product Owner - Agile | Full Time | ONSITE

Hart helps collect data from disparate sources and integrates them into a
bidirectional API enabling HIPAA- compliant sharing and maintenance of patient
medical information amongst providers. We are looking for talent in multiple
areas such as iOS Development, Web Design, Scala, Data Engineering, Node.js,
React, and more…

We have been building a great team of talent and are adding more. If you think
you are ready we would like to have you in for a code challenge and to meet
the company.

Some of our benefits are. * 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you
and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity
Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance
* Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart
University Extra perks * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and
Keyboard * Studio Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks
* Daily catered team lunches provided by our on site chef

You can find more information and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/m6f5g1](http://grnh.se/m6f5g1) or feel free to email me
eric@hart.com I work building tools for the teams in house and love it here :)

~~~
bayonetz
You should probably condense these all down to a single post next time.

------
zwass
Kolide | Boston, MA | Full Time | ONSITE

Kolide is an early-stage startup with a mission to build the world’s next
generation endpoint security and devops platform. At it’s core, Kolide enables
you to ask computers important questions, get back immediate answers, and take
decisive action. Kolide does all this by leveraging the awesome power of
Facebook’s osquery framework and extending it with built-in security and
operations expertise.

You'll have the opportunity to work on open-source software with the creators
of osquery, led by a former FireEye executive. We are the first investment of
the new hack/secure investment syndicate formed by Accomplice.

Roles we are hiring for:

Lead Platform Engineer | $100K – $140K | 1.0% – 4.0% equity |
[https://angel.co/kolideco/jobs/149454-lead-platform-
engineer](https://angel.co/kolideco/jobs/149454-lead-platform-engineer)

Frontend Engineer | $80K – $115K | 1.0% – 1.5% equity |
[https://angel.co/kolideco/jobs/149452-front-end-
engineer](https://angel.co/kolideco/jobs/149452-front-end-engineer)

[https://kolide.co/](https://kolide.co/)

Email me at zach@kolide.co to hear more, or apply through the above links.
Thanks!

------
kasrak
Airtable — San Francisco, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME)

[http://airtable.com](http://airtable.com)

Airtable is a collaborative real-time database. Our mission is to expand human
productivity by letting people create tools to organize their world. Unlike
single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that
people can repurpose to create their own applications. Our product roadmap is
filled with interesting enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will
push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

Our users love us:
[https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128](https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128)

We’re hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift),
and Android.

There are 16 of us right now (plus three awesome interns!), with backgrounds
from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We believe in the power of highly
motivated and capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams,
with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid iteration. We’ve raised over
$10 million in funding.

We recently released calendar view, which you can read about here:
[https://uxdesign.cc/making-and-breaking-the-grid-
ee0741f86dc](https://uxdesign.cc/making-and-breaking-the-grid-ee0741f86dc)

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
stunder
Hart | Anaheim, CA | React JS | Full Time | ONSITE

Hart helps collect data from disparate sources and integrates them into a
bidirectional API enabling HIPAA- compliant sharing and maintenance of patient
medical information amongst providers. We are looking for talent in multiple
areas such as iOS Development, Web Design, Scala, Data Engineering, Node.js,
React, and more…

We have been building a great team of talent and are adding more. If you think
you are ready we would like to have you in for a code challenge and to meet
the company.

Some of our benefits are. * 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you
and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity
Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance
* Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart
University Extra perks * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and
Keyboard * Studio Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks
* Daily catered team lunches provided by our on site chef

You can find more information and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/7a63oy](http://grnh.se/7a63oy) or feel free to email me
eric@hart.com I work building tools for the teams in house and love it here :)

------
leegutman
Enigma|[http://enigma.io/|](http://enigma.io/|) New York, NY

The volume of data created by governments and businesses is growing
exponentially. Organizations struggle just to store it all, let alone make
sense of it. Enigma helps organizations and individuals fuse, organize, and
explore data to make smarter decisions.​​

At Enigma, we started from the realization that there is an enormous quantity
of hidden knowledge locked away in data silos and obscure formats, just
waiting to be released. We are building data discovery and analytics tools
that make it simple for organizations to liberate their own private data, and
for the wider community to explore and build upon Enigma’s own integrated
public data platform. We believe data can reveal tremendous things about the
world and that it will continue to transform it in the years and decades to
come. After winning TechCrunch Disrupt NYC in '13, we have since grown into a
Series B Startup, and we're growing quickly! Currently hiring Software
Engineers, Data Scientists, Designers and more.

Feel free to email me directly: lee.gutman@enigma.io and/or apply
online:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/)

------
alexmeng
FullContact ([https://fullcontact.com](https://fullcontact.com)) | Denver,
Boulder, Dallas, Riga | Full-Time | Remote or On-site

FullContact’s mission is to help the world stay fully connected, master its
contacts, and be awesome with people.

We are currently hiring:

* DevOps / SRE

* UX Designer

* Developer Evangelist

More details about the open positions:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/)

------
will-sun
Munchery | San Francisco | Senior Software Engineer (Full-stack) | Full-time |
Onsite|

Munchery's mission to to get real food accessible to everyone, everywhere. We
want to reclaim the dinner experience for our customers. The engineer is
nimble with around 14 individuals and you'll be solving one of the main
problems that many people face today and thats getting a more healthy,
delicious and affordable option to those that just don't have the time. This
is not an exhaustive list, but you'll be working on dynamic projects such as
making our logistics team more efficient, geo-location of our orders and
inventory management. Since we are such a nimble team, you'll be working on a
vertically integrated team. We build everything from the beginning to the end.

We're looking for a seasoned Senior Software Engineer (full-stack) who
specializes in Ruby (or similar) and preferably with 3-5 years of experience.

Some recent articles:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2016-01-05/how-a-
viet...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2016-01-05/how-a-vietnamese-
refugee-is-rethinking-food-delivery-in-america)

[https://medium.com/@shervin/how-munchery-is-literally-
eating...](https://medium.com/@shervin/how-munchery-is-literally-eating-the-
world-218c6520dc99#.nrkxkeciw)

Interested? Apply here: [https://munchery.com/jobs/81553/senior-software-
engineer-ful...](https://munchery.com/jobs/81553/senior-software-engineer-
full-stack/)

------
Tenhundfeld
Web Application Engineer | Mid-Atlantic US | REMOTE | Full-time | Ecstatic
Labs

Ecstatic Labs is a small, developer-owned consultancy based in Richmond, VA.
We're looking for solid engineers with experience building web applications.
We have a couple of job listings you can see below. Our preferred stack is
Rails & Postgres, and some of us work in the Microsoft stack too (C#, ASP.NET
MVC). The work is all remote, but we have a strong preference for people in
the mid-Atlantic region.

We're not trying to grow to 500 people and sell. We're focused on building a
highly competent and easy-to-work-with team; building honest, lasting
relationships with our clients; and building a company we're all happy to work
for. If that sounds appealing, we'd love to talk to you.

Web Application Engineer (Open Source)
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/80330/web-application-
engineer...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/80330/web-application-engineer-
open-source-ecstatic-labs)

Web Application Engineer (.NET) [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/110732/web-
application-enginee...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/110732/web-application-
engineer-net-ecstatic-labs)

------
danjwilson
Unmade - [https://www.unmade.com](https://www.unmade.com) | London, UK | Full-
time, ONSITE

Unmade is building a vertically-integrated customisation platform for the
fashion industry. We’ve created the software to create unique manufacturing as
a scaleable service. This allows customers to get involved in the design
process, see a photo-realistic preview of their garment, and have it knitted
on one of our in-house industrial knitting machines. We're now partnering with
bigger brands to take these tools to a global scale and are working to
integrate our technology in a range of websites and factories throughout the
world.

All of our backend code is written in Python, from our Django-based websites,
through to our knitting machine compiler. We practice continuous deployment,
using Docker on AWS.

We're looking for a Senior Python developer to help us out across our full
product range. Prior knowledge of knitting is not required!

Background about the business:

New York Times: [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-
knitwear-u...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-knitwear-
unmade.html?_r=0)

Knitting Industry: [http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-
knitwear-m...](http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-knitwear-
manufacturing-but-not-as-we-know-it)

Email dan@unmade.com with a CV and GitHub profile if you're interested!

------
brimpa
Managed by Q | NY, NY | Full-time (on-site)

Q is building an OS for physical spaces, backed by a comprehensive technology
and service platform. We believe that creating good jobs is fundamental to our
success. We treat all of our employees well — from software engineers to
office cleaners. We know that 5-star service comes from talented, motivated
people.

Our stack is Python (Django and Flask), MySQL, RabbitMQ, React, Flux/Redux,
all wrapped in Docker but we welcome excellent engineers of all backgrounds.
We value both those who want to specialize in a particular area and those who
like to work across the stack.

We're currently focused on senior-level candidates (4-10 years of experience)
who like to get their hands dirty and want to work as individual contributors.
Potential to move into leadership roles in the future.

NYT: [http://nyti.ms/1LflK5J](http://nyti.ms/1LflK5J) (15m read)

TechCrunch: [http://tcrn.ch/25Baw2D](http://tcrn.ch/25Baw2D) (1m read)

Devpost: [http://devpost.com/teams/managed-
by-q](http://devpost.com/teams/managed-by-q) (5m read)

Reach out to Tyler, tyler@managedbyq.com, with any interest.

*Keywords: javascript js react aws nyc new york full-stack frontend backend python

------
Max2Inc
Max2 Inc, Makers of Veea - [http://www.veea.co](http://www.veea.co) \- Full-
Time - ONSITE - New York, NY (US only)

NY Available Positions: iOS Software Engineer - Android Engineer - Backend
Engineer - Editor

Veea helps you find places for you to go through personalized recommendations,
planning with friends, curated collections and by providing real-time venue
activity through live ephemeral media submitted by our users and merchants. We
are looking for talented developers with a passion for delivering polished
mobile user experiences and working through complex problems to join our
development team and accelerate our app development. We offer competitive
compensation and benefits including early stage company stock options. Work
alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team with experienced
leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building a new consumer
platform in a real startup environment!

QUALIFICATIONS - Graduating in 2016 or have graduated from a Master’s or
undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields - Strong
understanding of MVC architecture pattern - Strong knowledge in object-
oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving - Proficient
with memory management - Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit
testing - Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure, automated
processes and product building.

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io.
For more information, visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/max2](https://jobs.lever.co/max2).

------
lefstathiou
Finsight (New York, Onsite) www.finsight.com

About Us: 3-year old NYC-based enterprise fintech startup. We create web-based
tools that help investment banks use data to automate workflows and sell fixed
income and equity securities.

You can very loosely think of us as an Angelist for institutional investors.
Every month, $10-20 billion of financings are exclusively marketed through our
platform (Angelist did $150 million in 2015). We work with all the leading
bulge bracket investment banks (Goldman Sachs, Morgan Stanley, Bank of
America, Citi, JPM, Barclays, etc) and hundreds of the nations leading
corporations like Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, Ford, Hyundai, etc.

We are bootstrapped and profitable and believe we are in a very unique
position to significantly impact an extremely valuable segment of Wall Street
(new issue offerings).

What We're Looking For: Full stack is ideal but we are flexible. Most
important for us is someone who enjoys coding and is self-organized. We are a
very lean team and need a lot of help - we don't have bandwidth to do a lot of
hand holding so we need people excited about taking ownership over their work.
We have great clients who are supportive and we have a roadmap that can easily
get us into 2017. We know what we need to do, need help doing it...

Stack: Front-end: angular and express Backend: laravel, php, node.js Database:
MYSQL Deployments: chef and docker

Interview Process: 1\. Resume screen 2\. Phone screen with hiring manager 3\.
Onsite interview with team (expect some technicals) 4\. Done.

Contact: leo@finsight.com jordan@finsight.com

------
caleblloyd
Issuer Direct | UI / UX Frontend Engineer | Raleigh / RTP NC | Full-Time
ONSITE

We are a small micro-cap public company (NYSE: ISDR) and have been growing
steadily since 2006. We specialize in helping other public companies with
their compliance and communication needs. As a UI / UX Frontend Engineer, you
will be writing web applications that affect how thousands of public companies
get their work done and how millions of shareholders interact with those
companies.

Issuer Direct has always been on the edge of technology, and we are continuing
the trend by adding collaborative features to our customer platform, the
Disclosure Management System, and our financial document editor, Blueprint.
This presents a unique engineering challenge for the User Experience-
collaborative features must be simple and intuitive while enabling users to
complete complicated tasks with one another.

The ideal candidate for this position is an mid to senior level frontend
engineer who is excited about creating a realtime web experience. This is a
full-time position in our Morrisville, NC office in the Research Triangle Park
area. You will work closely with backend and full-stack developers in a
collaborative workspace. Send applications to me directly at
caleb.lloyd@issuerdirect.com

------
fny
Win-Win | Oakland, CA | Senior Android/iOS Developer | Full Time | Remote OK,
US Only

Love sports? Want to make the world a better place?

[https://winwinfantasy.com](https://winwinfantasy.com)

Win-Win is the first daily fantasy sports app where users play fantasy for
charity and compete to win priceless experience with their favorite pro
athletes… and it’s legal! Win-Win works directly with hundreds of professional
athletes to provide tournament winners with epic experiences such as having
dinner with Cam Newton after a Panthers game or Calais Campbell calling you on
FaceTime from the Cardinals locker room! Win-Win is making fantasy a reality.

We're launching this upcoming NFL season, and we're looking for Senior Android
and iOS developers.

Email faraz[at]winwinfantasy[dot]com if you're interested!

A few reasons why we’re awesome:

\- Recently featured in Forbes[0]

\- Voted #1 most innovative fantasy sports business by Fantasy Sports Trade
Assoc after pitching in front of Mark Cuban and 450+ members

\- Winners of STRVs pitch competition, gaining us $150K in development
resources (3 full-time engineers for 3 months)

\- Supported by the Duke Innovation & Entrepreneurship Initiative

\- We have NFL players as advisors and investors

[0]: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/agoodman/2016/06/25/is-the-
futur...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/agoodman/2016/06/25/is-the-future-of-
fantasy-sports-win-win)

------
beckerfuffle
Penn Medicine - Predictive Healthcare team | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-
time

Help save lives by predicting the future.
[http://www.med.upenn.edu/predictivehealthcare/](http://www.med.upenn.edu/predictivehealthcare/)

We’re seeking both Software Engineers and Sr. Software Engineers to help us
build out our realtime predictive application platform that will aggregate
medical data from Electronic Medical Records (time series, imagery, text),
social media data, wearables, and IoT to enable data driven app development.

* Collaborate with our data scientists, algorithms developers, and clinical partners to build our predictive healthcare platform that can reliably scale to the needs of the organization.

* Guide the planning and development at all layers of the data platform and user experience.

* Choose and deploy compute infrastructure (e.g. Spark, Kafka, Graphlab, MongoDB, Cassandra).

* Build frameworks designed to speed up and facilitate algorithm development.

* Develop a micro-service architecture designed to democratize predictive models for everyone in the organization.

You will report under Michael Draugelis @mdraugelis, Chief Data Scientist, and
work directly with the rest of the Predictive Healthcare team.

If you are passionate about helping us save lives please email me at
Michael.Becker2 (at) uphs.upenn.edu

------
kenkunz
Vibes ([http://www.vibes.com](http://www.vibes.com)) | Chicago, IL | VISA

Vibes helps the world’s top brands engage their customers on their mobile
devices. Our Catapult platform enables marketers to drive revenue growth and
loyalty through mobile messaging, mobile wallet marketing (Apple Wallet and
Android Pay), and advanced targeting and personalization. Vibes has delivered
more than 10 billion mobile experiences on behalf of customers that include
Home Depot, The Gap, Chipotle, Old Navy, Redbox, Zumiez, Verizon, Allstate,
Sears, JCPenney and more!

On June 1st, we announced a $45M investment and strategic partnership with
Syniverse to expand into international markets:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/johncarpenter1/2016/06/01/chicag...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/johncarpenter1/2016/06/01/chicago-
based-mobile-marketer-vibes-partners-with-syniverse-in-45m-deal-global-
expansion-planned/)

We have openings for Software Engineers, QA, DevOps, Product, BI/Analytics and
Infrastructure roles. On the software side, we're looking for full-stack
developers (Rails + JS with Backbone.js).

Apply here:
[http://www.vibes.com/company/careers/](http://www.vibes.com/company/careers/)
…or email me at ken at vibes dot com.

Here's a quick peek at our office space:
[http://chicagocreativespace.com/vibes/](http://chicagocreativespace.com/vibes/)

------
madisonmay
Lead Frontend Developer @ indico data solutions

===============================================

Experience: 3+ years professional experience

Location: Boston, MA

\----------- Overview \-----------

indico is a machine learning company turning raw text and image data into
human insight. We are looking for a Lead Frontend Developer that wants to make
a difference in a challenging domain and who believes that great technology is
not truly great unless it’s presented well.

\---------- About You \----------

You are a friendly and enthusiastic person whose dedication to easily
maintainable code is rock solid. This is shown by your ability to think
creatively about a problem while evaluating what solution will benefit
indico’s stack most in the long term rather than the short. You're invested in
having a life outside of work that is bolstered by a fulfilling job, not
dominated by it. You look out for others and it shows in your willingness to
sit down and hear out whatever needs or feedback other team members have in
order to foster constructive conversation about personal and professional
growth. With all that in mind, most importantly you have fun with it!

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/indico/dc01e21e-32b8-41ab-94fd-d4adeb7...](https://jobs.lever.co/indico/dc01e21e-32b8-41ab-94fd-d4adeb71b154)

------
ivyirwin
Front End Web Developer | Andrew Harper LLC | Austin, TX

Help shape the future of the travel industry at Andrew Harper. We are
currently converting our existing framework into a more flexible and robust
platform in order to generate and serve more relevant insights to our
travelers. Join our small, high-caliber team as we attempt to leapfrog the
industry standards and bring travel technology into the future.

You should have 3-4 years of programming experience, and at least two years
working with a modern javascript framework. Ideally you will have familiarity
with consuming and utilizing RESTful APIs, managing event driven interactions,
and constructing dynamic elements from in-house and third-party analytics. Our
core products are/will be HTML5 web applications.

Our backend is Python/Django with a Postgres database. Most of all, we're
looking for a creative problem solver that can use more than one set of tools
to create solutions.

Our interview process includes a phone/web screen with the CTO. Candidates are
then invited for an onsite interview with the development team, during which
they ask a mix of questions to gauge technical acuity and cultural fit.

For more information please contact me directly at isentilles@andrewharper.com
with a subject of "HN Dev Position"

------
samsolomon
Atlanta, GA | Full-Stack Developer | Full-time | Onsite

Trustfuel [https://www.trustfuel.com/](https://www.trustfuel.com/)

Trustfuel is the System of Record for Customer Success Teams. We're building a
tool to help companies stop churn and make customers happy.

We're looking for someone who will:

* Develop Trustfuel products across the full technology stack (from infrastructure to frontend)

* Evaluate new technologies and implement solutions using them

* Seek to automate repetitive manual tasks in the product, testing and operations

* Love our customers and support them to ensure a great experience with our products

* Debug and correct production level issues and scaling concerns

* Collaborate with the team to eliminate process overhead and create a high energy development environment

* Document important and/or complex components of the product to assist with customer and staff onboarding and support

* Help define the culture of our engineering organization for all future hires

* Have developed and operated an Internet application previously or contributed to open source

If it sounds like something you'd be interested in, please apply on our
website [https://www.trustfuel.com/careers/#op-82613-full-stack-
devel...](https://www.trustfuel.com/careers/#op-82613-full-stack-developer)

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Chicago, Salt Lake City, Seattle, REMOTE, VISA

We build open-source software to help people learn. We're headquartered in
Salt Lake City, UT but have engineering offices in Chicago and Seattle and
allow remote work from home (a significant portion of our company is remotely
distributed and working from home, so we're very remote-friendly).

We're an engineering-driven culture that's actively hiring for the following
positions:

    
    
        - Senior software engineer (can be remote)
        - Android engineer (must be onsite initially)
        - QA engineers (must be onsite initially)
    

Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we're not afraid to branch out and
give you the independence to try new things. We have quarterly hack weeks,
internal tech conferences, customers (like Harvard, Stanford, Tesla, Slack,
etc) who love us, and challenging engineering problems. Oh, and the benefits
are amazing too :)

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it!

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions.

------
myleshenderson
Videa | Atlanta, GA | Multiple Positions | full time, ONSITE

We're a startup getting ready to release a platform to buy and sell broadcast
television advertising. We are an early stage start up with in the Cox Media
Group family of businesses, located in Atlanta that whose goal is to rapidly
bring a series of products, services and new technology to the traditional TV
media marketplace. The company was started late in 2013 and is rapidly
expanding its efforts to provide improved operating efficiencies in several
key areas of local broadcast and traditional TV media sales. We are in the
process of building a core team of professionals who will collaborate closely
to build both an amazing product as well as an amazing culture. The core team
of professionals we select will make up the foundation of our organization.

We're hiring for C# developers at all levels, SQL developers, project
managers, build and release engineers, and have openings within tech ops.

Our offices are in Buckhead, convenient to MARTA.

See all open positions:
[https://jobs.coxmediagroup.com](https://jobs.coxmediagroup.com)

Learn more about Videa: [http://www.videa.tv/](http://www.videa.tv/)

Get in touch via myles.henderson@videa.tv.

------
robg
Neumitra - digital medicine into daily life - Boston, MA

We're hiring data-driven engineers including: \- Embedded developers for real-
time biofeedback and sensor fusion

\- Mobile developers for hooks into apps for daily life management

\- Front-end developers to show how stress impacts large groups

\- Algorithms engineers for extracting insights from data streams

\- QA including device, mobile, and platform applications

Our stack runs from sensors to servers. We use machine learning and
statistical learning techniques to build personalized and population health
technologies for daily life demands. Software becomes medicine.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions. We appreciate experiences and
enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful impact. Our
mission is to solve global questions of health, productivity, and happiness.

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-
wil...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-wil...).
[http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222](http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222)

Please send a note listing your interests and efforts to hello@neumitra.com.

------
srainier
Bonsai AI | Berkeley, CA (Onsite only) | Full Time

We're an early stage startup creating developer tools to enable all software
developers to build sophisticated AIs without having AI expertise. Here are
the positions we're hiring for:

AI Lead/Manager: We need someone with a broad background in AI, through some
combination of academic work and industry experience, to oversee the design
and implementation of our learning systems. You should be experienced and
comfortable with the many available AI methods of today (deep learning,
statistical methods, probabilistic methods). You can also ship production-
level code and have worked with at least one of the popular AI frameworks
(Tensorflow, Theano, Caffe, etc). We'll consider both those that want to
people-manage and those that just want to lead the technical work.

Lead IDE Developer: We're creating an IDE to support our new programming
language and a number of visual debugging and authoring tools. The ideal
candidate has most or all of the following: Strong C++ skills, some Javascript
experience, experience building apps with Qt (any platform), experience
building an IDE, interactive debugger, or other developer tools, and a passion
for designing and building great user interfaces and experiences.

Interested in either of these positions, or perhaps are just enthusiastic
about AI and want to be involved somehow? Send your resume and a brief note to
jobs@bonsai.ai. For more info: [http://bons.ai](http://bons.ai),
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwgBXwTnFgo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwgBXwTnFgo)

------
dgs3
Neverware (neverware.com) | New York, New York | On Site Full Time Software
Engineer

We maintain a linux distro (fork of ChromiumOS) that, unlike vanilla Chromium,
will run on hundreds instead of tens of machines. We then sell that fork
(bundled with support) to schools to help them get their aging computers
working again. We also offer a free version here:
[http://www.neverware.com/freedownload](http://www.neverware.com/freedownload)

Most of the work we do is systems level python/c++ linux work, but we're
currently looking for somebody to come in and own all of our web projects.
It'll probably be a 70/30 split between web and non-web development.

Our interview process involves a 30 minute phone call, either an on site
whiteboard style interview or a take home project (your choice), followed by
an on site cultural interview.

To apply, check out our jobs page here:
[http://neverware.applytojob.com/apply](http://neverware.applytojob.com/apply)

------
joemoon
Eventplicity | Sr Software Engineer | Gainesville, FL | Full-Time | ONSITE or
REMOTE

Eventplicity provides a SaaS product for venues that book private parties and
special events. We're not your outdated online booking system from 2005. We
provide a modern application that tackles the surprising number of
complexities involved in planning private parties from start to finish.

Currently a team of 15, we're a startup with a positive, exciting growth
trajectory. With more than 50 venue partners and nearly $2 million in events
booked, we're using our industry expertise to continually evolve our platform
into a decision engine that helps customers build out their events online.

Every venue is different, every event is different, and every booking is
different. Join our team and help us build the right set of abstractions and
the modern interface that will wrangle these complexities into a smooth, easy-
to-understand online interface.

\- Competitive salary and equity compensation.

\- Supportive environment and flexible schedules.

\- High focus on code quality.

\- Collaborate as a team to decide how we can evolve the product in a way that
allows us to have a clean, stable code base while still rapidly iterating on
the product.

Front-End: Javascript ES6, React, Socket.io, Bootstrap

Back-End: Python, Flask, Redis, PostgreSQL

jluna [AT] eventplicity.com

------
fanzhang
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education.

We're profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer
working on products that impact millions of students worldwide. Our stack:

* Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

------
casey_way2b1
Way2B1 | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE | Full-stack Developers,
Backend Developer, Embedded Business Analyst

We're a small team (6) -- with the phenomenal opportunity to make software
that allows a family to gain better control of their life and manage the
information and relationships that power it. You'll have the opportunity to
work on a diverse set of applications (solving problems across investing,
insurance, property maintenance, housecleaning, food, travel, and more...) all
while advancing the state of privacy and digital protections.

You'll be given a lot of opportunities for mentorship, and membership in a
tight-knit and very supportive team. Our stack is currently React + Express +
Postgres. An while end to end JS is our focus right now, we're happy to
consider translatable experience in technologies such as Angular, Ember,
Meteor, Python, Java, or C#.

More information can be found at our website: www.way2b1.com. Please apply
through this link: [http://grnh.se/no64rv](http://grnh.se/no64rv)

Our interview process consists of an initial screen, brief take home and half
day of onsite interviews. I look forward to meeting you -- Casey Ketterling,
Co-Founder and CTO.

------
stickfigure
GearLaunch | San Francisco, CA | Developers, Developers, Developers | Full
Time | ONSITE

GearLaunch is a one-stop shop that provides everything businesses need to sell
custom branded merchandise, from an online storefront to production,
fulfillment, and customer service.

Our tech stack is "agile Java" with as much functional style as the language
allows, and AngularJS with ES6 on the frontend. We're built on Google App
Engine and embrace a NoOps philosophy - we spend every day building features
for our customers instead of maintaining systems. The two technical cofounders
(I'm one of them) are former Pivots and we've embraced much of Pivotal Labs'
philosophy, including TDD and pair programing.

Our interview process is a 30 minute skype call followed by a 2-hour pair
programming session with me in our downtown SF office, and I'll tell you
immediately whether or not you will be getting an offer. We have all the
traditional employee perks including medical, dental, take-what-you-need
vacation. Reach out to me 'jeff' at the expected domain or apply here:
[https://gearlaunch.workable.com/jobs/245314](https://gearlaunch.workable.com/jobs/245314)

Thanks!

------
gdcohan
Aetion (www.aetion.com) | NYC or LA | UI/UX Designer, Technical Product
Manager, Senior Technical Product Manager | Full-time | Onsite

Aetion is an early stage healthcare analytics company. We're building a
platform that makes biostats and epidemiology methodologies accessible to the
average user.

We're hiring for:

Technical Product Mangers: Sit at the intersection of our science,
engineering, and user-engagement teams in order to help us build the best
product we can. Descriptions: [http://grnh.se/tu415o](http://grnh.se/tu415o)
[http://grnh.se/l6ka5m](http://grnh.se/l6ka5m)

Lead UI/UX Designer: Own UX and look-and-feel for the Aetion platform.
Description: [http://grnh.se/3clyn7](http://grnh.se/3clyn7)

Learn more about us: [http://www.aetion.com/](http://www.aetion.com/)

------
andrewzk
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is an early-stage startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior C/C++ Software Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer))

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer))

* Senior Frontend Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software
([http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-
airtame/](http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-airtame/)). Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We can sponsor
work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
psawaya
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE (can relocate)

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We make essential HR administration a snap for businesses large
and small, and sound investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also raised a substantial seed round from top investors, and were recently
covered in the Wall Street Journal:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...).
If you’ve been wanting to dive into an early stage startup, this is the
perfect time to start talking to us.

Currently, we're in dire need of a few great software engineers.

Talk to us if:

* you love building and shipping products that matter to peoples' lives

* you want to work on a product that actually makes money and is growing like crazy (we have over 100 companies using us as their 401(k) provider already)

* making retirement savings available to all is a mission that excites

* you want to work on a new code base with a modern stack (React.js, Node, Postgres, Golang)

* working with this amazing team excites you: [https://captain401.com/about](https://captain401.com/about)

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers#engineer](https://captain401.com/careers#engineer)

------
gaelenh
Canopy - [http://canopyapps.com](http://canopyapps.com) \- NYC - ONSITE

Web Developer and Android Engineer

We’re seeking a full-time Web / Full Stack Developer (front + backend) and an
Android Engineer to join our small, collaborative team

You'll be responsible for developing key features that help 30+ million non-
English speakers in the US gain access to better healthcare by enabling
clinicians to communicate instantly and accurately across different languages.

If you're interested in joining a sharp, motivated team, send your info to
gaelen@canopyapps.com

Our products: Canopy's technology helps healthcare providers and patients
communicate across language barriers.

\- For Patients: Better understanding of care

\- For Healthcare Providers: Enhanced productivity and ability to deliver care

\- For Health Systems: Reduce cost, enhance legal compliance and improve
quality of care for underserved communities

Canopy is the winner of innovation awards from the National Institutes of
Health, and is a winner of the 2014 PILOT Health Tech NYC award. Our products
are used by 100,000+ doctors, nurses and other clinicians across the country.

Why us? We're a small tight knit team located in the heart of NYC, working to
solve the language barrier problem in healthcare and improve the health of
millions.

------
k1w1
Aha! | Rails Software Engineer | REMOTE

We are looking for full-stack Rails developers to join our team to help build
the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding), we
deploy continuously and we are developing in Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

Email: amy@aha.io

------
uahal
Payzer | Charlotte, NC | ONSITE | www.payzer.com

Payzer is a payments platform focusing on mobile solutions for the contracting
industry.

We’re currently adding to our technology team and have a particular need for
professionals with experience with LAMP, AWS and Mobile. Familiarity with the
payments industry is a large plus.

Senior Mobile Developer -
[https://payzer.workable.com/j/40D5F22008](https://payzer.workable.com/j/40D5F22008)

Senior Application Developer -
[https://payzer.workable.com/j/F23F18E927](https://payzer.workable.com/j/F23F18E927)

Senior Systems Administrator -
[https://payzer.workable.com/j/07469C3564](https://payzer.workable.com/j/07469C3564)

What we offer \- The chance to be early at a fast growing, fully funded
venture backed startup. \- A professional work environment that’s non-
corporate. \- Strong training, mentoring and coaching. \- Medical insurance:
Choice of 3 plans including a 100% employer paid plan \- Dental, vision, short
and long-term disability, and life insurance \- Company-sponsored 401(k) plan
\- FSA and HSA Accounts \- Paid time off

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we grow our service out to every country in the
world.

Our Android Innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current projects
include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* optimizing app for usage in low-bandwidth scenarios

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

* secret, mobile-only project :)

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367)

~~~
zerr
I'd love to apply at Netflix if not that "culture of fear" and "high turnover"
memes... Could you please comment on this? E.g. do most people enjoy calm work
schedule, 9 to 5, family life, 30-40 days of vacations, etc... or are most of
employees in constant crunch mode and competition?

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

LeanTaaS is the leading predictive analytics company that aims to lower
medical costs with predictive analytics. Our iQueue product line helps
hospitals improve patient access, lower wait times and increase patient
volumes by optimizing patient pathways and scheduling with data driven
optimizations. Our iGroup product line helps insurance carriers and self-
insured employers reduce workers’ compensation medical costs by identifying
anomalies and key drivers. Our customers include some of the nation’s largest
healthcare organizations and insurance companies.

Our leadership team includes veteran executives from Google, McKinsey,
Stanford, MIT, SRI & more. LeanTaaS is based in Santa Clara, California.

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers, Product Managers, Data Scientists,
and Lead Designers who posses an entrepreneurial personality and the talent to
think outside the box to get things done. Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

If you're interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN!

~~~
prasenjit1986
Hi Sahil,

I'm interested in PM roles at LeanTaaS and have in-fact sent my resume to
Zetong Li a couple weeks back, but haven't heard back.

Do you suggest I send directly to the LeanTaaS email?

\- Prasenjit

------
ashchristopher
Wave ([https://waveapps.com](https://waveapps.com)) | Toronto, Canada |
Fulltime

Wave is a top Toronto startup backed by amazing Silicon Valley investors
($42million USD raised). We build an ecosystem of back-office applications
(like invoicing, payments, accounting, payroll, etc) for startups and small
businesses.

Wave has a variety of job opening available, including (Web) Software
Developer, Mobile Engineer, Ops Engineer, etc. To see all job posting, visit
[https://wave.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://wave.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

On the mobile team you will:

* Build native mobile applications for iOS and Android using React Native and Javascript

* Develop the standards, tools that will shape how Wave builds mobile products.

* Build applications used by thousands of small businesses.

On the web team you will:

* Develop web services using Python.

* Build distributed, event passing architecture to facilitate payments processing.

* Contribute to a team that processes hundreds of millions of dollars in payments.

What makes working here awesome:

* Solving hard problems

* Entrepreneurial culture

* Culture of transparency; learn first-hand how to do a startup.

* Competitive compensation, including stock options and health benefits.

* Work with Alumni from Google, Amazon, Microsoft and Thoughtworks.

~~~
pattu777
Are the software engineering positions also open to international applicants?

------
Smerity
MetaMind, a Salesforce company | Palo Alto | Full-time | H1B OK

MetaMind are a machine learning company. We're interested in machine learning
engineers and machine learning researchers who want to push the state of the
art in machine learning, both in research and deployment!

Our production stack is primarily in Java and Lua/Torch whilst our researchers
are highly, flexible using the framework best suited to the task (i.e.
Lua/Torch, Python/TensorFlow, Python/Chainer, etc).

Since our acquisition, we've begun rapidly growing our team. With only the
resources of a start-up we published two research papers[1][2] at ICML, one of
the top tier ML conferences in the world. Now that we've got the full strength
of Salesforce behind us, we're aiming to improve on that number substantially
- and you can help us do it!

For the exact role details, refer to
[http://www.metamind.io/careers.html](http://www.metamind.io/careers.html)

For more details, feel free to email me at smerity@salesforce.com

[1]: [https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Ask-Me-Anything-
Dynami...](https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Ask-Me-Anything-Dynamic-
Memory-Networks-for-Kumar-Irsoy/04ee77ef1143af8b19f71c63b8c5b077c5387855)

[2]: [https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Dynamic-Memory-
Network...](https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Dynamic-Memory-Networks-for-
Visual-and-Textual-Xiong-Merity/b2624c3cb508bf053e620a090332abce904099a1)

~~~
etiene
Consider posting this role also here:
[http://lua.space/jobs](http://lua.space/jobs) :)

------
bastih
Artory | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE

(Senior) Developer

Current interview process: * Short programming test, shouldn't take long and
you'll receive a reviewed version back, regardless of our decision to take
hiring further * short call on getting to know each other * 1h skype
call/coffee/onsite casual/technical conversation * potentially another
conversation on team fit * 1-2 compensated work day(s)

Our stack: aws, python (django), postgres, elastic, angular2, typescript,
docker + (what you might add)

Some benefits: Apple-y hardware to work, awesome office, (maybe) stock
options.

Specializations/topics we are interested in (non-exhaustive) and if you like
any of these, please get in touch:

* Full stack security * Data integration/deduplication/cleanup * OCR text recognition and extraction * Blockchain-related technologies * Infrastructure automation

If you are interested in other topics which you think might be relevant to
startups in the art world, please don't hesitate to still inquire.

If you are interested to hear more, get in touch through sebastian.hillig -- @
-- artory.com. Or apply through: [https://artory-
gmbh.workable.com/j/DBF103A447](https://artory-gmbh.workable.com/j/DBF103A447)

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

We're looking for developers at all levels, from junior to senior, to help us
build open source software for research in universities. We're making
significant improvements to everything from the inception of research projects
to publication of research results.

This is a really exciting time to join us. Our PhD Manager product is
recognised as the market leader, and we're deploying it to major UK
universities as fast as we can. And, we've just won a major contract to
deliver core functionality for a national research data service.

You'd love working with us if you think that:

* doing things the right way is just as important as getting them done.

* open sourcing your software allows your work to have a positive impact on as many people as possible, and makes great business sense.

* growing steadily through revenue is preferable to gambling with the rocket fuel of investment.

* working in an environment where everyone is learning together is essential to doing your best work.

Fast recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few
hours on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

------
epuidokas
Lose It! | Boston, MA | Software Developer (iOS/Android/Web) | Full-time |
Onsite

Our 20-person company has helped over 25 million users lose weight with our
iOS, Android and web apps. Combining calorie tracking with technology, we're
enabling people to change their lives for the better. We believe by helping
our users reverse obesity and diabetes, we'll continue to be successful as a
company. We've been profitable for a while and a top Health & Fitness app for
even longer.

Lose It!'s founders have taken one company public and sold others to
Macromedia and Microsoft. Our product-focused organization knows the
importance of a quality, well-designed user experiences- losing weight is
already hard enough.

We're looking for more full-stack software developers that have no problem
jumping between mobile platforms and servers. If you enjoy picking up new
technologies and languages quickly, you'll learn a ton with us.

I run the development team at Lose It!. Please feel free to email me if you
have any questions: eric@loseit.com

For more on the position, or to apply, go here:
[http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/](http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/)

------
denisnazarov
Mediachain Labs - [http://mediachainlabs.com](http://mediachainlabs.com) \-
NYC or Remote - Full Time

We're building [http://mediachain.io](http://mediachain.io), an open,
universal media library. Mediachain utilizes a decentralized database and
content ID technology to automatically link media to information about it, no
matter where it is.

[http://github.com/mediachain/mediachain](http://github.com/mediachain/mediachain)

We've recently raised $1.5M in seed funding from USV and a16z and are actively
expanding the engineering team! Anyone interested in helping out should reach
out.

Join our public slack:
[http://slack.mediachain.io](http://slack.mediachain.io)

Distributed Systems Engineer

You are a software engineer with experience in distributed, peer-to-peer and
cryptographic systems.

Responsibilities:

\- Design, implement and analyze components of a distributed metadata storage
system

\- Review and accept OSS community contributions

\- Assist with literature reviews and act as a liaison towards the academic
community

Position Details

Location: New York City or Remote

Type: Consultant / Part-Time / Full-Time

Salary: To Be Communicated

[http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs](http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs)

------
johnrball
Spreemo |Senior Rails Developer |Full Time| NYC or Remote within the USA.

Do you want to make a tangible difference in people’s lives with your
excellent engineering work? Use your Rails skills to improve the lives of
patients everyday through our Unique quality- oriented Approach!!! We are
building a dynamic Rails Team and we want you to be a part of it! Spreemo is
growing !!! We are looking for someone who is committed to writing well-
tested code, and who has a collegial attitude and an interest in mentoring
junior developers.

Skills & Requirements Things Our Ideal Rails Developer Knows: 4 years of total
development experience with at least 2 years of Ruby experience. Best
practices in building a RESTful API Deep experience with Cucumber, Capybara,
and Rspec The hows and whys of git Thorough understanding of full-stack
security and performance issues Things Our Ideal Rails Developer Loves:
Writing good testable code Collaborating with others to build something great
Mentoring junior developers Working iteratively

[http://spreemo.com/careers/rails-developer](http://spreemo.com/careers/rails-
developer)

Please feel free to reach out directly to john.ball@spreemo.com

------
kevinbuckley
Next Century Corporation | Annapolis Junction, MD | Software Engineer | Full-
time | ONSITE

Next Century Corporation was founded as a direct result of the 9/11 attacks
and provide solutions that integrate situational awareness, at a glance
analysis, decision support, collaboration, and other core capabilities
utilizing our expertise in data visualization, user interface design, GIS,
image exploitation, and mobile computing.

Who We Are Seeking

•At Next Century, we are committed to growing our team of high performers to
accomplish our mission of saving lives and protecting our country.

•We are not a body shop; we avoid staff augmentation, and we are totally
committed to excellence in all that we do.

•Joining our team is not just a position, but a journey with a team of world
class software engineers who share a passion for using their skills and
experience to make a difference.

•We are seeking those that hold these traits and beliefs: o Passionate about
protecting our country and saving lives.

    
    
      o Aware of the concept of a high-performance organization and is committed to achieving them.
    
      o Engineers that desire to work closely with end users to identify the most critical information.
    
      o Demonstrated passion for learning and curiosity of the world.
    

Common Technology- Java, Swing, Unit testing, OpenGL, Spring, Groovy, Maven,
Hudson/Jenkins, GIS applications, NoSQL, Mongo DB, and AngularJS

Hiring process: Initial phone interview, take home assessment, technical
interview, and leadership interview

For more information and to apply: [http://www.nextcentury.com/careers/apply-
to-next-century](http://www.nextcentury.com/careers/apply-to-next-century)

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to me via email found in my
profile.

------
lylo
Hacker News Who’s Hiring

FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

Vacancies:

* Senior software engineers (Growth, Product, Dev Platform)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses take control of their
company finances.

We have built an award-winning, online accounting product that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with around
50,000 paying customers and continued strong growth. Customers love what we
do!

We're a growing team of over 100 people, based in Edinburgh but with remote
staff around the UK. If you want to come and help us make small businesses
awesome at doing their finances, we're currently looking for senior software
engineers to join our team.

We have opportunities across many different engineering areas (e.g. front-end,
API development, a real-time double-entry accounting engine, tax platform,
data platform, mobile apps), so we can offer a broad scope for skill and
career development. Our stack is Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React.js, MySQL,
RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now.

[https://freeagent.workable.com](https://freeagent.workable.com)

[http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent](http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent)

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Munich | Germany | Visa & Relocation support

At Stylight we build a fashion website where users find inspiration and can
search for fashion. We're among Munich hottest startups and quite
international. English is our company language and we have colleagues from 20+
nations. We run joint engineering and business teams, to maximize the impact
of each engineer.

\----------------------------------------------------------------

We're hiring:

* Senior Full Stack Developer ([http://jobs.stylight.com/Senior-Full-Stack-Developer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/Senior-Full-Stack-Developer/))

* Junior System Administrator ([http://jobs.stylight.com/junior-system-administrator/](http://jobs.stylight.com/junior-system-administrator/))

* Web Developer (Brand Marketing) ([http://jobs.stylight.com/web-developer-brand-marketing/](http://jobs.stylight.com/web-developer-brand-marketing/))

* Technical Account Engineer ([http://jobs.stylight.com/technical-account-engineer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/technical-account-engineer/))

* Internship Technical Account Management ([http://jobs.stylight.com/internship-technical-account-manage...](http://jobs.stylight.com/internship-technical-account-management/))

\-------------------------------------------------------------

Interested? Contact me on sandra.jasarevic@stylight.com. Want to know more
about us? Check out our Tech Blog:
[http://tech.stylight.com/](http://tech.stylight.com/)

------
vrae
IdeaPad.io | Palo Alto, Boston | Software Engineer / ML, NLP / Web,Mobile Devs
/ ONSITE / INTERNS / VISA / REMOTE

We're a team of MIT AI and web programmers (advisees of Tim Berners-Lee and
Patrick Winston) building a shared brain for organizations and the world. Our
first product is a collaborative UI for graphs that enables enterprise
analytics teams to discover and visualize the patterns and connections trapped
within their spreadsheet data. We're mega-passionate about personal
information management, the intersection of philosophy and AI, and connecting
people with related ideas! We are seed-stage (have paying enterprise
customers) and offer sizable equity, or competitive salary. Whitepaper and
demos: [http://about.ideapad.io](http://about.ideapad.io)
[http://home.ideapad.io](http://home.ideapad.io) Palo Alto, Boston | Contact:
vienna@ideapad.io

~~~
samparsky
Hi, Are you allowing international applications for internships?

~~~
vrae
Hi Sam :) we are. Email me vienna@ideapad.io

------
jtwarren
Wellframe | Healthcare | Boston, Ma | Onsite/Fulltime

We're a relatively small engineering team (10+) tackling some really
interesting problems within the healthcare space. What makes our team
interesting is that we have a great engineering team working with medical
doctors to solve some of the most complex problems in healthcare. We're
currently looking for many positions (android, frontend, backend, infra)
across our engineering team. More descriptions can be found on our jobs page
(below), but if you're in the area I'd love to just grab coffee regardless of
whether or not you're actively looking to move -- I love talking to other
passionate, driven people about what they do.

For those interested in some specifics: We have Android, iOS, and web
(backbone, react) products. We're currently running most of our API on Rails
but heavily migrating toward Scala for most of our backend/data services.
Other keywords in case someone is searching: Spark, Spark Streaming, Akka,
Python, Mesos.

Jobs: [https://www.wellframe.com/jobs](https://www.wellframe.com/jobs)

Also feel free to reach out to me at jeff@wellframe.com!

------
mattbooy
Phantom | [http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land) | London | Developers
(Python/JavaScript/Hybrid) | Full-Time | ONSITE

Phantom is an exciting creative agency based in Old Street, London. We are
expanding our team and have a number of vacancies for both Python and
JavaScript developers of all levels. We really value creativity and the
ability to find unique solutions to everyday problems. A small sample of the
technologies, languages and frameworks we use include AngularJS, Three.js,
Django, Python and Google App Engine.

Some recent projects we've worked on include a Google Cardboard VR Experience
for Mont Blanc ([http://phantom.land/work/mont-
blanc/](http://phantom.land/work/mont-blanc/)) and an interactive piece for
the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós.

Please check out our site ([http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)) for
more info. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly with your CV
and any relevant information.

------
erichurkman
eShares ([https://esharesinc.com](https://esharesinc.com)) | Palo Alto, CA |
ONSITE

eShares is building the network of private asset ownership. Many of the
companies on this page use eShares to track their cap table, and many of their
investors use eShares to track their entire portfolio of private investments.

Learn more about how we interview & hire [0] and more about our culture as a
fintech startup [1].

DevOps, mid-level: we are looking to hire a mid-level devops engineer who can
help us build and plan for the infrastructure eShares needs for our rapid
growth of customers and rapid expansion of our engineering and product teams.
We want someone to bring best practices into our devops strategy.

    
    
      - Ansible, AWS
      - PostgreSQL
      - Redis
      - Python (Gunicorn, Celery)
    

Contact: eric+devops@esharesinc.com

[0] How to Hire [https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-
hire-34f4ded5f176](https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-hire-34f4ded5f176)

[1] eShares 101
[https://medium.com/@henrysward/eshares-101-e96d792bdc69](https://medium.com/@henrysward/eshares-101-e96d792bdc69)

------
pearlauto
Pearl Automation | [https://pearlauto.com](https://pearlauto.com) | Scotts
Valley, CA | Full Time | ONSITE (with the possibility of remote flexibility) |
jobs@pearlauto.com

Pearl was founded on the belief that all drivers should have access to the
latest car features. The company is advancing the underlying technologies in
the autonomous vehicle to improve the experience for every driver on the road
today. Created by former leaders in Apple's iPod and iPhone teams and inspired
by the world-changing products they helped produce, Pearl is dedicated to
improving the more than 1.2 billion cars on the road today.

* Android Developer - We are looking for an Android engineer with deep knowledge of the SDK and experience with resource constrained environments to provide technical leadership for a small team of Android software engineers. Desired experience includes WiFi, Bluetooth LE, wireless low latency video and C++.

* Software Engineer/DevOps - We are looking to grow our AWS team responsible for internal and external services. There is a light need for some DevOps expertise. Our tech stack includes Python, C/C++ and Go.

------
mrud
Rapid 7 | LA - El Segundo, CA / Austin TX / Dublin, Ireland / Belfast,
Northern Ireland / REMOTE(research)

Rapid7 is probably known best as the company behind metasploit. We currently
have a bunch of openings for almost anything from security research, frontend
development or devops. While Rapid7 is a security company you will not have to
be a security expert to come work with us. See
[https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp](https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp)
for the complete list of job openings.

For the interview process, it depends on the specific group but typically
involves a screening interview with a recruiter, some onsite interviews
sometimes with whiteboarding sessions and then typically an interview with
your bosses boss.

If you have any questions about the process or anything feel free to contact
me directly as well, ulrich_dangel@rapid7.com

Platform Delivery - LA - El Segundo, CA / Austin TX

These roles are within our Platform Delivery team, focused on simplifying and
enhancing how we deploy our increasing range of micro services run inside AWS
as well as putting some focus on our CI environment for on prem solutions and
how we can ship them faster to customers.

Threat Analyst & Security Researcher - El Segundo, Cambridge, Austin, Remote

This role is within OCTO, our office of the CTO, and focuses on wide scale
security and networking research. One example of such type of research is
Project Sonar -
[https://sonar.labs.rapid7.com/](https://sonar.labs.rapid7.com/) \- an
internet wide survey tool.

------
getwhym
Whym | Campbell, CA | Full-stack Engineer | Onsite

Whym is a platform in which vendors can sell last-minute tickets to users all
over the world, including London, Paris, San Francisco, New York, and more. We
are currently seeking talented full-stack developers to help our core team of
engineers build a great product with beautiful code. We are a Node.JS shop and
use ES6 features.

This position includes full-stack responsibilities including maintaining
features of our core API and front-end systems, third-party API integration,
and issue triage. We strive to utilize cutting-edge development approaches and
employ automated testing, continuous integration and continuous deployment.

Hiring process: in-person interview (mixed general/technical questions) > on-
site coding with team > offer

You may apply online & view more information about this position (benefits!)
at [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/118777/full-stack-nodejs-
engin...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/118777/full-stack-nodejs-engineer-
whym-usa-llc)

~~~
sjs7007
Are you hiring interns by any chance?

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | Senior Big Data Developer | Full Time |
ONSITE

Downtown Toronto. Great work/life balance. Full TD benefits.
[https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-us/benefits/](https://jobs.td.com/en-
CA/why-choose-us/benefits/)

I am looking for highly-technical, hands-on senior software engineers who can
wear multiple hats in a new lean and agile team within our Information
Management group. The daily work revolves around large scale data problems.
The first challenge will be performing the delivery of a strategic Big Data
project.

Experience

* Multiple years of experience with Java, Scala and the JVM

* Cloudera stack - Hadoop, Spark, Hive in a big data environment

* First-hand knowledge of Solr or ElasticSearch

* Worked with structured and unstructured data, SQL and NoSQL

* Familiar with implementing data pipelines and data cleaning for ETL

* Designing / consuming APIs within an SoA

* Knowledge and experience with various test automation tools and techniques

* Comfortable with devops tools in a development team setting

* Adopter of TDD

* Setting up VMs, dev environments, docker

* Worked in an agile team

* Front-end angular skills could help, not a must

Qualities

* Self-starter, Go-getter

* Constantly finds ways to optimize processes

* Great communication skills

* Always automates

To reply, use the email address in my profile.

------
ubernow
Uber| Palo Alto | Fulltime | Backend| FE/Full Stack | ML Engineer

Uber, Advanced Technologies, Engineering - Imagery is the Palo Alto, CA
division of the Uber Engineering Team: a high-performance culture marked by
fearlessness and achievement. We focus on the development of key technologies
that advance Uber’s mission of bringing safe, reliable transportation to
everyone, everywhere. Our work is primarily in the areas of mapping and
sensing.

1\. Backend -
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/12746/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/12746/)
2\. FE/Full Stack -
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/20130/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/20130/)
3\. ML Engineer -
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/15108/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/15108/)

Note : Prior Mapping experience is not mandatory. The work you will do will be
hugely impactful. The experience you will gain will be unique and unmatched.

Apply or get in touch at heenat at uber.com

~~~
zlatan_is_red
Uber is a really nice place to build a product with a great sense of
ownership. You'll be working with a highly motivated peer group, on some of
the hardest problems in the real world. As an engineer, it's a very rewarding
experience in scaling your implementation to serve the magical trip to
millions of users every day.

Disclaimer: I work in the team.

------
gedrap
Bored Panda | UI/UX Designer | Vilnius, Lithuania | ONSITE

Bored Panda ( [http://www.boredpanda.com/](http://www.boredpanda.com/) ) is a
leading art, design and photography community for creative people. Our
submission platform helps artists and creators turn their stories into must-
read viral content [0]. More than 20 million people visit us every month.

We’re looking for a creative and experienced UI/UX designer to work on a wide
range of features and see your ideas directly impact the lives of millions of
bored pandas.

As a UI/UX designer, your responsibilities will include:

Plan, wireframe and design new features for our website, iOS and Android apps;

Conduct user tests and analyse data to identify stumbling blocks, refine and
iterate to create the best user experience;

Inspire users with attractive designs while maintaining visual consistency and
brand identity of Bored Panda;

Profile of what we are looking for:

2+ years of professional experience working in a software/internet company;

Hands-on experience with HTML/CSS is not essential but would be desirable;

Comfortable working in a small team;

Salary: 1,200 – 1,600 EUR after taxes.

Send the link to your portfolio, CV and cover letter to jobs@boredpanda.com,
and don't forget to mention that you've found the job posting on Hacker News!
:)

[0] [http://www.boredpanda.com/success-
stories/](http://www.boredpanda.com/success-stories/)

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo.org | Full-stack Android and QA | Bangalore, Barcelona | Full time|
ONSITE

Akvo is a not-for-profit, not-for-loss, data service SaaS provider. We have
users primarily in Africa, South/South East Asia and Central America, which
are governments, companies, NGOs and UN organisations.

Akvo tools are used to collect data in the field worldwide, both in surveys
and monitoring but also, more recently using external hardware sensors and
using camera and geolocation information. Everything open source.

We are looking for proactive, full-stack developers with at least four to
eight years of experience. You must be comfortable taking ownership through
the entire development process and should be familiar with agile development
techniques and enjoy using them (e.g. Scrum, XP, TDD, BDD, pairing, continuous
integration, build and deployment automation, etc.) We work in Clojure,
Python, Java, Javascript, React.

Hiring process: introduction letter and CV. Survey of skills and coding test.
Up to three interviews total, with head of product team, some colleagues and
CTO.

\- Bangalore: Two full-stack developers with QA experience. We are
particularly interested in developers with some years of QA programmatic
testing and automation.

\- Barcelona: Full-stack developer with Android experience. You will be a part
of a team that takes ownership and responsibility of the product and the
product quality throughout the entire development process. SOLID development
principles and good software design thinking is a must.

Read more at: [http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-
akvo/](http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/)

------
mw_internship
MathWorks | Natick, MA (Boston Metro) | Software Engineer Internship | ONSITE
| INTERNS

Technologies: AWS (lots and lots of instances, EC2, ELB, ASG, DynamoDB, SNS,
SQS, etc), Java, Docker

You'll be working directly with me on a team that is responsible for backend
infrastructure for highly available and scalable cloud based services. If
you've heard of the fallacies of distributed computing, or the CAP theorem, or
marvel at optimistic locking techniques then you should check out the link
below. MathWorks is a great place for career growth and a great place for an
internship.

This is for an internship only for 5 months (flexible, but must start some
time this summer and must be through the fall semester). Pursuing a Masters or
PhD required.

Interview process is a quick phone call with me, then a (remote or onsite
depending on your location) ~2 hour technical interview with the team. That's
it.

More Info:
[http://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/14890-cl...](http://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/14890-cloud-
server-software-engineering-internship?job_type_id\[\]=1755&country\[\]=US&​)

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Sr
iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
albertsun
The New York Times | New York, New York | Onsite | Full-time

Come work in the newsroom of The New York Times and write code to shape the
future of journalism. The Interactive News Team is looking for full-stack
developers (ones with ops experience would be particularly welcome at this
point) who care about the news and want to help make it better.

We believe in work-life balance, shipping working products, and open source.
Working in a newsroom isn't like working at a startup or a big company. Try
it, you'll like it.

Full job description: [http://www.nytco.com/careers/newsroom/interactive-news-
devel...](http://www.nytco.com/careers/newsroom/interactive-news-developer/)

Apply by emailing newsdev-jobs@nytimes.com

More about the NYT:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9038615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9038615)

And the journalism and code commnunity: [https://source.opennews.org/en-
US/organizations/new-york-tim...](https://source.opennews.org/en-
US/organizations/new-york-times/)

Our open source code:
[https://github.com/newsdev/](https://github.com/newsdev/)
[https://github.com/nytimes/](https://github.com/nytimes/)

Other NYT tech jobs:
[http://www.nytco.com/careers/technology/](http://www.nytco.com/careers/technology/)

~~~
jeremyjbowers
I work with Albert at the Times. If you're interested about how our team came
to be, you might like this article: [http://nymag.com/news/features/all-
new/53344/](http://nymag.com/news/features/all-new/53344/)

------
jisto
Jisto ([http://www.jisto.com](http://www.jisto.com)) | Boston | Full-time |
On-site

Jisto helps its customers run many more workloads on their (typically-
underutilized, existing or new) data centers and cloud resources, without
disrupting their existing mission-critical and legacy workloads and
infrastructure.

We have 3 open positions that all come with competitive compensation:

\- Senior Software Engineer - Docker, Node.js, Golang:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_1)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Enterprise Applications:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_2)

\- User Interface (UI) Designer - JavaScript, Bootstrap, Meteor.js:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#user_interface_designer](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#user_interface_designer)

Jisto is located in the heart of Boston. We’re an early-stage startup that is
well-funded, well-connected, and poised for rapid growth. Our team has
previously worked at startups, venture capital firms, and some of the largest
software enterprises.

To apply, please email your resume or CV to us at careers@jisto.com.

Not an exact fit for one of our full-time openings, but know someone who might
be? Refer them to us at referrals@jisto.com, and if we hire them, you get
$2,500.

------
NewsNow
Software Developer/Web Developer| NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time,
permanent

Passionate about any area of news, sport, or fairness in news reporting?
Relish crafting elegant solutions to hard technical and business problems,
using whatever is the best tool for the job? Thrive in an open, collaborative
environment, where the best ideas can come from anyone? Confident and
articulate about what you know, and humble and articulate about what you
don't? Fancy the idea of competing with Google, by being clever rather than
colossal?

Then why not consider joining NewsNow.co.uk, news aggregator and top ten UK
media publisher with 15M users monthly. Established 1998 and profitable ever
since, our ethos and business models have stood the test of time. Ours is a
developer-led company: our Founder and CEO heads up our development team.

We currently have two opportunities: \- As a /software developer/, you’d be
working on projects including our unique in-house article classification
engine, generating live digests of our most compelling content, or mining live
streams of data about events from all over the world. \- As a /web developer/,
you’d work on projects like letting users view images from the news, and rate
articles.

We run Debian Linux on our co-located raw metal and on AWS EC2/VPC, with
MySQL, Apache, and in-house code written in a variety of languages. We do our
web development in HTML5, CSS3, advanced JavaScript, jQuery. We use OO
patterns in coding.

We’re also welcoming applications from remote developers if you live within a
reasonable commute of London.

If you like the sound of us, we’d love to hear about you. Please get in touch!

[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
sdillingham
KPCC (Southern California Public Radio) is looking to hire:

Applications Developer (Audio) | Los Angeles | Full-Time

Some of the biggest names in public radio - NPR, KPCC, WNYC, and WHYY - are
partnering to build a system that simplifies the workflow and delivery of on-
demand and podcast audio. Our goal is to create the platform that many public
radio stations use to power their digital audio future.

We’re looking for a passionate developer to build the core systems and
services around audio upload, management and delivery. If you're a dev who
loves podcasts and public radio, this is a unique opportunity to have an
impact on the future of the industry. Developers on our team work across the
stack to build web applications, and get excited about learning new things.
Most of our apps are written using Rails and Node.js, but we aren't
prescriptive and try to use the best tool for the job.

The development of this project will be led by the product team at KPCC, which
is based in Pasadena. If you're interested, check out our full posting here:
[http://bit.ly/1m8yQps](http://bit.ly/1m8yQps).

------
ankitoshniwal
Sr. Site Reliability Engineer (Cassandra, MySQL or Postgres) | Uber Inc | Palo
Alto & San Francisco | ONSITE | Visa | Full Time

Uber continues to expand into new cities and its growth and popularity present
interesting challenges for managing the change in scale with the pace of
innovation. We are looking for engineers that are able to apply the principles
and discipline of robust distributed systems to solve operational challenges,
while enhancing developer productivity and maintaining operational simplicity.

You will be part of a team of engineers with a healthy mix of systems and
software engineering skills, executing in a fast paced environment. This
involves ensuring that software products that touch the physical world are
always available and performant under exponential growth conditions.

Responsibilities: Drive efficiencies in systems and processes: capacity
planning, configuration management, performance tuning, monitoring and root
cause analysis.

Requirement: Good programming skills in one of C++/Java, Javascript, Python or
Go, and an ability to pick up new ones.

Experience in the Linux environment and a good understanding of its
fundamentals and internals: filesystems and modern memory management, threads
and processes, the user/kernel-space divide, etc.

A good understanding of large-scale distributed systems in practice, including
multi-tier architectures, application security, monitoring and storage
systems.

 _Bonus points if you have worked on Cassandra / MySQL / Postgres at scale._

If you are interested and will like to know more about the role and the
technical challenges that we face at scale then email me at ankitt@uber.com.

------
ivnezapno
Glovo - Senior Front-end developer - Barcelona, Spain - VISA, ONSITE

Glovo is a Barcelona based start-up that is transforming the way consumer
access local goods, enabling anyone to get nearly any product delivered in
less than 60 minutes. And all through our Glovo’s app! Nowadays, we are in
Barcelona, Madrid, Valencia, Milan and Paris; but we are growing at full speed
and our goal is to conquer as many cities as possible. The sky is the limit!
The way we manage our company is built in the belief that by giving a WOW
service to our clients, we will be able to change the delivery market, and how
we do it, is paying attention to all the details. Glovo is like a new personal
courier available to everyone that runs your errands immediately and on
demand. If you share our belief, and have a passionate heart, then we need to
listen!

Senior Front-end developer. Javascript, python Details are here:
[https://glovo.recruitee.com/o/web-
developer](https://glovo.recruitee.com/o/web-developer)

------
jstoja
Etix Everywhere | Luxembourg | Full time INTERNSHIP | ONSITE

(Open CV && C++) || (API RESTful && Golang) || Android || iOS || (AngularJS &&
WebGL) || (DevOps)

We are geeks, tech-lovers and inventive people working together to
revolutionise the Data Center world. We bring Artificial Intelligence inside
our buildings by developing innovative systems. We are coming out the “start-
up” phase, with now more than 50 people in 5 different locations, but still
willing to keep the atmosphere of a small company.

Our company is working on many innovative projects to optimise our Data
Centres. Therefore, we are offering internships to young and enthusiastic
students to join our R&D department. We offer house sharing for free, flexible
schedule, fun offices and events, gym at work.

If you’re interested to know more:
[https://www.etixeverywhere.com/carrieres/](https://www.etixeverywhere.com/carrieres/)

You can also contact Aurore [https://lu.linkedin.com/in/aurore-
ollivier-59b47042/en](https://lu.linkedin.com/in/aurore-ollivier-59b47042/en)

------
d8niel
drchrono (YC W11) | [http://drchrono.com/careers](http://drchrono.com/careers)
| Full-time in Mountain View CA

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting only
the best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple
Watch and web. The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people
engage and experience healthcare through electronic health records.

You would be part of an entrepreneurial, sharp, capable and curious team.
Since our inception, we have attracted over 85,000 physicians, 5.5 million
patients. So far we've booked 19 million patient appointments and processed
1.2 billion dollars in medical billing per year.

We’re hiring Python/Django Devs! Take our healthcare hackerchallenge here!!
[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbe...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbebad9fffaa28dc90475f)

Steps to getting hired

Step 1: Take our Hackerchallenge

Step 2: Phone call with our Hiring Manager

Step 3: 1 hour code pairing a drchrono Engineer

Step 4: On-Site Healthcare Hackathon

Step 5: Join the team & change healthcare!!!

------
ologhbeg
MedicaSafe, Inc. | Front End / UI / UX Designer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
Full-time

Position: Front End / UI / UX Designer

As primary designer on a multi-disciplinary engineering team, you will have a
great deal of autonomy in executing your vision for our products and services.
Your designs can make a difference for patients and caregivers trying to make
the most of a treatment, and for health care professionals who are committed
to providing cutting-edge care. Our office is in New York City's West Soho
neighborhood in a pleasant, creative, pun-filled environment.

Responsibilities \- Design and implement user interfaces \- Coordinate with
research team to better understand users and use cases

Skills and Tools \- HTML, CSS \- Design, UI / UX, Responsive Design \- Adobe
Creative Suite

Nice to have \- iOS app dev, Xcode \- An app deployed in Google Play Store or
iOS App Store \- Javascript, JSON, AJAX, REST \- Experience working in health
care \- Experience integrating and configuring digital marketing tools \- At
least 2 years of relevant work experience

Candidates are encouraged to submit a portfolio and/or github link. Please
send your materials to jobs@medicasafe.com.

------
jacinda
Doctor On Demand | San Francisco, CA and VA/DC/MD Metro Area | Full-time

Company Website:
[http://www.doctorondemand.com/](http://www.doctorondemand.com/)

Doctor On Demand allows people to have a visit with a Physician or
Psychologist using their smartphone or computer. We help users save time and
money by eliminating the waiting room in cases where an in-person visit is
unnecessary.

We are hiring for backend and devops engineers and also have an open product
management position. Our backend is built using Python (Django / Celery),
Postgres, Redis and RabbitMQ. Our automation makes heavy use of Ansible and
Jenkins.

To apply or find out more information about a specific position check out our
careers section:
[http://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs](http://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs)

Feel to contact me with questions about the open engineering positions at
jacinda@doctorondemand.com.

We have openings in customer support, clinical operations, HR and finance as
well, but I'm not able to answer questions about those. Please check out our
careers site for more information.

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp. We're a mission-
driven company with the goal of launching a million high-growth careers around
the world while having fun doing so.

Our mentor-led program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. As a mentor, you work
with students all the way through either our back end (Ruby / Rails / SQL /
Algorithms) portion of the course and/or our Front End (JS / Angular) portion
of the course but on your own time.

We prefer full stack mentors but are open to working with great people on all
fronts. Mentors are compensated for check-ins.

Requirements:

* 5+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with [CS, Ruby, Rails] and/or [JavaScript, AngularJS].

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris or Palo
Alto | Full-time |Software Development Engineer (VISA sponsorship for Paris)

Your mission:

• Build systems that make the best decision in 50ms, half a million times per
second. Across three continents and six datacenters, 24/7.

• Find the signal hidden in tens of TB of data, in one hour, using over a
thousand nodes on our Hadoop cluster. And constantly keep getting better at it
while measuring the impact on our business.

• Get stuff done. A problem partially solved today is better than a perfect
solution next year. Have an idea during the night ? Code it in the morning,
push it at noon, test it in the afternoon and deploy it the next morning.

• High stakes, high rewards: 1% increase in performance may yield millions for
the company. But if a single bug goes through, the Internet goes down (we’re
only half joking).

• Develop open source projects. Because we are working at the forefront of
technology, we are dealing with problems that few have faced. We’re big users
of open source, and we’d like to give back to the community.

Feel free to drop me a line for a chat =) n.rassam[at]criteo.com

------
0xa
Kensho: Boston, MA (Cambridge) FULL TIME, ONSITE

Kensho is exploring new applications of machine learning on financial and
unstructured data, making machine driven insights faster, more accessible,
intuitive and beautiful. We're small, hungry, and haven't made up our minds
among sitting, standing or balance balls.

Machine Learning Engineers/Scientists:

Advanced machine learning, NLP or modeling techniques at scale. Notable
research and data science experience is expected. Inside tip: Have multiple
years of data science research, explain nuances of sophisticated models, think
insightfully about data, and have an excellent nose for model optimization.

Software Engineers:

UI, infrastructure or SRE specialists. Inside tip: Share a project repo with
us. High velocity problem-solving and thoughtful coding are essential.

Hiring process:

We're a small team who find traditional resumes unhelpful. We will interview a
few demonstrably outlier candidates who share an impressive project, repo,
Jupyter notebook, portfolio or similar via jobs@kensho.com or
[https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)

Our Stack:

    
    
      * python, pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, nltk, et al.
    
      * Javascript, React, d3, canvas
    

Recently named one of the 5 hottest fintech companies by Fortune
[http://fortune.com/2016/06/27/five-hottest-
fintechs/](http://fortune.com/2016/06/27/five-hottest-fintechs/)

Sorry, we do not work with agency recruiters.

------
doreensnitch
Depth Sensor (RGBD) Guru

Small, first-rate, well-funded team seeks depth sensor expert to help build
the eyes of the smarthome. Extensive knowledge of RGBD cameras, use of
probabilistic reasoning, C++, and Linux required.

Deep Learning Expert

We also seek a deep learning expert to help build the eyes of the smarthome.
Extensive knowledge of deep learning for computer vision required, as is
competence with Linux, C++, and algorithms. Familiarity with Caffe and
distributed systems a plus but not required.

Stealth Startup

Expect highly talented and interesting coworkers, including the perception
lead from Stanford's self-driving car and the cofounder of Google Street View.
Highly competitive cash and meaningful company ownership included in
compensation. Perks include the usual food and high quality health insurance,
plus the opportunity to do super interesting and impactful computer vision
work.

We're funded by and partnered with Andy Rubin's Playground.

Send resume or profile to <doreen@snitch.co>. Please include one paragraph
describing the coolest thing you have built.

------
kilimchoi
PersistIQ (YC S14) | San Mateo, California | Full-stack Developers, DevOps
Engineers| ONSITE

Our software eliminates the common mistakes that plague outbound sales; leads
falling through the cracks, misformatted emails, crossed lines of
communication, forgetting to follow up, or getting the dreaded reply.

We're a small team of engineers working on outbound sales automation tool that
individual reps and teams love to use. We're highly collaborative and we
obsess over making our systems and user experience as simple as possible.

We're growing very quickly and as a result, we have lots of interesting
challenges to be solved.

Our current stack includes Ruby on Rails, Angular.js, React, Redis, Sidekiq,
PostgreSQL, SASS, Amazon S3 and Heroku. We're looking for experienced
developers who cares about shipping high-quality code, believes in test-driven
development and most importantly loves building amazing new things that can
have huge impact on our customers.

Please reach out to kilim@persistiq.com to learn more or apply directly to
[https://jobs.lever.co/persistiq](https://jobs.lever.co/persistiq)

------
mfc83
Viacom International Media Networks Germany | Berlin, Germany | Full-time iOS
Engineer | Onsite | Visa

We're looking for a passionate iOS developer to join our team. We love swift,
we love open source, we love unit testing and sometimes we even get
functionally reactive. You should have real world experience working in teams,
have written plenty of swift code, love to unit test (Quick/Nimble preferred)
and have a keen eye on future developments in the iOS world.

Work on world class award winning video on demand apps for MTV, Comedy
Central, Nickelodeon, TV Land, BET, VIVA and more. Work on all platforms, from
iPhone to Apple Watch and Apple TV. Come to work in the heart of Berlin with a
stunning view of the Spree. Learn with the best - we regularly host and attend
workshops, hackathons and conferences.

If you're interested, please visit
[https://viacominternationalmedianetworks.hat-
stellen.de/ios-...](https://viacominternationalmedianetworks.hat-
stellen.de/ios-developer-f-m-berlin/83917/0) and tap the apply button. We're
looking forward to hearing from you!

------
jrowley
Integrated Healthcare Association | Oakland, CA | Manager, Data & Analytics |
Full Time | On Site | Competitive Salary + 401k + Full Health + subsidized gym
membership + other perks

We're a small non-profit healthcare group focused on bringing together
disparate healthcare actors to push the needle of healthcare quality and
innovation. With 20 years in California's healthcare space, we have the
connections, reputation, and expertise to make significant change.

* Do you enjoy creating coherent data models from many disparate data channels?

* Do you enjoy uncovering and conveying insights from organizing data?

* Do you enjoy overseeing a small team of enthusiastic professionals?

We're looking for Data & Analytics Manager to manage all facets of data
strategy and organization across our myriad of projects. Due to our company's
relatively small size, the role is very broad, and the ideal candidate is well
rounded, both technically, and otherwise. If interested, please contact
jrowley@iha.org and include "Manager, Data & Analytics" in the subject line.
If you've got questions, feel free to reply to this post directly or reach out
via email.

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo | London | Onsite — [https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com)

Akkroo is radically improving how businesses collect data from customers at
events and in-person. Our software helps businesses create measurably better
marketing and sales teams.

We’re seed-funded, 3 years old, 10 people small, just passing $1M ARR (SaaS),
and growing fast. Our global customers include Airbnb, PayPal, Harrods, IBM,
Chloé and Mercedes-Benz.

Presently, we're hiring for Developers, Customer Success and Sales —
[https://akkroo.com/jobs](https://akkroo.com/jobs)

The primary hiring process comprises a role-specific task (which we’ll step
through together) and a video or face-to-face chat.

I’m Andy, co-founder, and heading up the search for our next Full Stack
Developer, primarily working with web & mobile technologies —
[https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer)

Tip: if you’re used to working at an agency and would love to work in a
startup on a product instead, we could be a great fit.

Questions? Let me know! jobs+andy+hn@akkroo.com

------
bradhe
Reflect | Senior Software Engineers | Portland, OR | ONSITE

We’re looking to add experienced software engineers to our team to help build,
scale, and manage our hosted and on-prem platforms. Engineers in these roles
will help define much of the technical direction of Reflect. You’ll get to
work with everyone on our small team and wear lots of different hats, both
technical and non-technical.

Reflect is considered infrastructure by our customers so service availability
is extremely important to our business. We all practice DevOps and we deploy
our stack amongst many different cloud providers. We’re golang on the backend
and ES6/React on the front end with some services and tools written in Ruby.

Reflect is the API for data visualization, solving the data visualization
problem for developers the way Twilio solves communication, Stripe solves
payments, and Sendgrid solves email: by making it a service. With Reflect,
developers can add data visualization to their web and mobile applications in
minutes.

email me: brad@reflect.io or checkout our postings at
[http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z](http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z)

------
bbgm
Amazon Web Services | Seattle, WA | Fulltime | ONSITE

I am looking for a software development manager to help grow the EC2 Container
Registry (ECR) team and drive the development of our next tranche of features
and potentially other services related to container image (and layer)
management and delivery. My ideal candidate is someone with experience
managing/operating a service, but candidates with 2-3 years experience
shipping customer facing features, and building/growing teams are also welcome
to apply.

The ECR team is part of the broader Container Services team, which currently
also builds and operates the EC2 Container Service (ECS). We excel at building
highly scalable control planes, pay a lot of attention to resilience, and get
to use some of the coolest tech that we've built at AWS over the past several
years. The ECR team also requires you to get on the good side of Butters, the
team mascot (one of the dogs in our org).

My contact info is in my HN profile.

Public Job Description:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/377064](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/377064)

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

At Pathgather, we believe that learning matters and that modern companies
can't afford to provide the same tired, low-quality experiences they've been
using for the last few decades. Our enterprise learning platform is used by
some of the largest companies in the world like Qualcomm, Walmart, and Twitter
to help their employees find great learning content from any source, share
knowledge with their peers, and track their progress towards career goals -
and we've wrapped it all up into an experience that employees actually love to
use.

We're growing in a big way and are looking for experienced engineers to join
our team to help make enterprise learning better. Our "stack" is React + React
Native + Relay + GraphQL + Roda + Sequel + Postgres + etc.

* BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby), $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140642-backend-engineer](https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140642-backend-engineer)

* MOBILE ENGINEER (React Native), $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140643-mobile-engineer](https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140643-mobile-engineer)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (React), $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140640-frontend-engineer](https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140640-frontend-engineer)

If you're interested, contact neville@pathgather.com, talk to us on AngelList,
leave a comment here... etc.

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite | Ventura, CA OR Boulder, CO

Hiring: DevOps Engineer

 _Responsibilities_

* Design and build applications to aid in system and deployment administration

* Troubleshoot, investigate and fix production issues in cloud and hosted environments, including both hardware and internal software issues.

* Investigate and fix performance issues in a variety of applications and languages

* Design and build features to improve system and personnel scalability

 _Requirements_

* 3+ years of software development experience AND/OR Windows Server administration including custom event logs, performance monitoring, windows services, and IIS

* Experience with powershell, T-SQL, or C#/.Net

* Experience using Windows administration tools on Windows Server platforms (event logs, performance monitoring, windows services and IIS specifically)

* Experience administering software and server deployments in a cloud environment

 _If you want to learn more, email Casey- casey.rabiea@thetradedesk.com or
apply directly on our website:_ [http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions/show/departme...](http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions/show/department/13642#open-positions)

------
katrina_durant
Datanyze | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | All roles from sales to engineering
(including VP level)

Hi, everyone! Katrina from Datanyze here. We are NOT your average startup! We
bootstrapped the company passed $1 million in annual recurring revenue, then
raised a seed round (almost 2 years ago) from some great investors, including
Google Ventures and Mark Cuban!

We take our work seriously, but not ourselves. We know when to work hard and
when to play hard (we got back from Vegas when we hit our big milestone and
now we have HUGE plans for the next) and we're having a blast building amazing
solutions for sales and marketing teams.

We are currently looking for phenomenal engineers with a strong background in
PHP. We also have open positions for everything from entry-level sales and
support to VPs of various departments!

If you want to hear more or know someone amazing who might be interested,
please email me directly at katrina@datanyze.com or check out some of our open
roles as well as the team that got us to where we are today:

[https://www.datanyze.com/our-team](https://www.datanyze.com/our-team)

Looking forward to speaking with you!

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Full Stack Instructor + Curriculum Architect | Onsite(SF)
or Remote | [http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School runs an immersive and 100% online development bootcamp
where students only pay tuition when they get a job. We're a mission-driven
company with the goal of launching a million high-growth careers around the
world while having fun doing so.

Instructors are the heart of everything we do and we are looking for an
experienced and opinionated full stack web developer who will lead instruction
in the Immersive program and ongoing development of the curriculum. This is
not a lecture-based position -- we heavily lean on demos and code review while
supporting our pair-programming students when they have questions.

Because we are 100% online, this is a REMOTE OK position which allows for a
high degree of lifestyle flexibility while giving you a chance to potentially
affect millions of lives with the lessons, demos, projects and posts you
create.

Requirements:

* 5+ years team-based development experience, 3+ in Ruby/Rails or JavaScript and relevant frameworks (e.g. AngularJS). Strong CS, testing and data fundamentals.

* Significant experience with writing, sharing and educating (e.g. blogging, delivering conference talks, podcasting, teaching, or committing to OSS). Great communication is prized over specific teaching experience.

* A legitimate passion for education and, preferably, also a quirky weird sense of fun.

Apply with your CV, a description of why you are a good fit, and any relevant
links to Github, conference talks, blog posts etc. to
careers@vikingcodeschool.com

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for Engineers (especially front-end focused people who
like React, right now) and DevOps. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript,
with frameworks like Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to
integrate new tech and like to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

More details: [https://edited.com/jobs/](https://edited.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@edited.com

------
ao2016
About Objects is hiring junior Ruby developers (Reston, VA, some travel)

At About Objects, you'll work beside some really great folks who love what
they do. Our team of passionate and like-minded individuals never shy away
from an opportunity to learn or share creative software solutions. Whatever
you're building, you'll be a key contributor from day one, while being
mentored by the best.

You'll be working on building application services, reactive web, and mobile
components that help support patient monitoring and a range of other
healthcare management tools.

If you're a Ruby developer interested to learn more about the opportunity,
take a look at the details: [https://aboutobjects.recruitee.com/o/about-
objects-is-hiring...](https://aboutobjects.recruitee.com/o/about-objects-is-
hiring-junior-ruby-developers)

We'd love to hear from you.

------
batuhanicoz
Peergust | New York, US; Istanbul, Turkey | Full-time, ONSITE (Istanbul) or
REMOTE

We are developing the next generation web running on peers. We solve the
problem of media distribution by offloading the assets to the connected
visitors, rather than relying on centralized server pools. It’s our whole
purpose to fix the future of digital media delivery to handle the explosion of
the content consumption.

We are looking for a top-notch developers to join us in our quest for making
the web more distributed. You will have an opportunity to highly influence and
make big changes to our growing startup. We value people with extreme passion,
self motivated and eager to help out the community around them.

Challenges: Super performing P2P JavaScript client, huge backend scale, tons
of data, P2P, network algorithms

Requirements:

\- Loves programming

\- Passionate for distributed systems

\- Love to open Chrome's/Firefox's dev-tools

We have 2 positions open, one for a senior Go developer (REMOTE OK) and other
one is for a JavaScript Developer (ONSITE)

You can get more information and apply for a job at Peergust at
[https://angel.co/peergust](https://angel.co/peergust)

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA Ride by ride, we’re changing the way our world works. We imagine
a world where cities feel small again. Where transportation and tech bring
people together, instead of apart. We see the future as community-driven — and
it starts with you. We currently operate in 200 plus cities all across the
country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth excites you,
this is the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
    
      - Android Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    
      - iOS Engineers
    
      - Infrastructure Engineers
    
      - Data Analysts
    
      - Front-end Engineers
    
      - Software Engineering Managers
    
      - Product Designers
    
      - UX Researchers
    
      - Analytics Managers
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? Apply on the site:
www.lyft.com/jobs. Incredible team, top medical & dental, open vacation
policy, 401k, catered lunches and dinners, snacks, dogs, equipment, Lyft
credits, support Visas, etc. ----

~~~
wyclif
Onsite or remote?

------
agazso
Prezi.com | Budapest, San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite, Relocation
assistance to Budapest

Prezi is a zooming presentation software that uses an open canvas instead of
traditional slides, is available on desktop, browsers, iOS and Android. With
offices in San Francisco and Budapest, we work together with 250 employees
from 24 different countries.

We have lots of open positions ranging from backend, mobile, frontend, c++,
security etc.
[https://prezi.com/jobs/departments/engineering](https://prezi.com/jobs/departments/engineering)

We are a devops engineering organization, working in cross-functional teams
with POs, designers, UX researchers. We have already moved from the monolith
to microservices, and we have some pretty unique challenges like infinite
zooming with 60fps on all platforms.

Some benefits I'd highlight above the usual stuff: unlimited holidays, trips
between San Francisco and Budapest, volunteering and charity events, regular
hackathons, we organise conferences, happy hours, knowledge sharing program
with fellow companies

Apply or get in touch at attila.gazso at prezi.com

------
shaimq
The Voleon Group | Database Architect | Berkeley, CA | On-site | Full-time

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven trading firm employing cutting-edge
machine learning techniques designed to generate returns without being
dependent on the performance of the overall market. Voleon is located in sunny
Berkeley, California where we enjoy a casual, collegial office environment
shaped by the intellectual and cultural community of the Bay Area.

We are actively seeking a Database Architect to join our team. We seek
candidates with a passion for building out automated, maintainable
infrastructure that is flexible in serving the needs of a dynamic team of
software, research and systems engineers. Someone with an eye for detail, and
who has a solid grasp of the revolution currently happening within the IT and
database administration community.

We've had great success and are getting big fast.

To see all current openings and apply:
[http://www.voleon.com/apply/](http://www.voleon.com/apply/)

------
transitorykris
Cisco Umbrella | San Francisco, Vancouver | Full-time | Onsite

We're a team of 6 engineers doing big things. We're building a large platform
as a service for engineers in Cisco Umbrella (Formerly OpenDNS and ScanSafe).
We love Docker and it's at the core of our platform, but it goes far beyond
that, we're freeing our engineers from the complexities of infrastructure.

Some of the things we build and operate: \- API layer encapsulating all of the
services we offer \- Scheduler for Docker and various services (e.g.
Monitoring) \- Software defined network, with controls exposed to our users
for things like anycast \- Automated CI/CD pipelines, image registries,
security scanning \- Presence in 10 physical datacenters, and 2 AWS regions
(and growing)

We're looking to add a new member to the team. You should be able to talk to
our users, helping them to architect their products to leverage the platform.
You should also be comfortable with code and thinking about infrastructure.
It's an excellent opportunity for an engineer thinking about product
management, or a product manager looking to get more technical.

~~~
tedyoung
Contact info and/or link?

------
johnsoft
Volantio (YCW09) | Full Stack Engineer | Atlanta | Full-time | ONSITE

Volantio is hiring experienced full-stack developers to help fix travel tech
for airlines. We make some of the world’s biggest travel sites suck less by
providing technology to airlines and other travel companies (and drag them
kicking and screaming into the 21st century). Everything we do works on
improving the end-to-end airfare marketing/search/purchase process for some of
the worlds biggest airlines, from being honest about prices in ads, to
delivering emails that only contain real fares that you actually care about.
If you’ve ever gotten an anger-inducing email from an airline with prices that
are a blatant lie: we fix that.

We’re a close-knit team located in the gorgeous Flatiron building in Atlanta
and have a variety of challenging work on our plates. A typical day can
consist of everything from optimizing the fare prediction system in the
morning to putting the finishing touches on a CSS animation in the afternoon.
Our work spans multiple technologies, cultures, and languages (both
programming and spoken), so we value high quality communication and a
continuous process of learning from each other.

We're looking for someone with a good few years of professional software
development experience that wants to work with us. Our product is built on
Django/Python/Postgres/Redis/TypeScript and various other technologies used as
needed. You'll be a core member of our team - able to develop the role and
technology in a direction that you find exciting as we grow the company.

If this sounds interesting, we would love to hear from you. Please include
whatever info you believe is relevant: resume, GitHub profile, code samples,
links to personal projects, etc. Apply at: jobs@volantio.com

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We give customers metrics like ad
viewability, attention and user engagement. We were one of the first companies
to begin measuring viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in
the online ad industry.

2) Search

Moat Search tells you who's advertising where online. This allows us to give
advertisers, publishers and other adtech companies an overview of the entire
online ad ecosystem. Our customers can see their competitors' ad campaigns,
find prospects by seeing the clients of similar companies or see trends in the
industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com and a premium
product, Moat Pro.

We just raised $50M and we're still growing very quickly:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-
help-d...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-help-d..).

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at moat.com/jobs

Questions? Email me at rodrigo.menezes <at> moat.com

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland ([https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)) |
Westlake, OH & Phoenix, AZ | Full-Time | ONSITE

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. We’re hiring
more than 400 positions in 2016. If you’re interested in filling one of them,
apply to one of our positions. If all you’ve heard about us is that we have
two slides and free pop, then you’re missing what really makes Hyland
different. That stuff is cool, but what really matters in a job isn’t whether
you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters is that we give our employees
fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Software Engineer, LawLogix - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1919/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1919/software-engineer%2c-lawlogix/job)

* Software Engineer, LawLogix (Phoenix) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1919/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1919/software-engineer%2c-lawlogix/job)

* DICOM Software Developer - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1857/dicom-software-de...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1857/dicom-software-developer/job)

All job listings: [https://careers-hyland.icims.com](https://careers-
hyland.icims.com)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
ppandey
Asana ([https://asana.com/jobs/eng](https://asana.com/jobs/eng)) | San
Francisco, CA . New York, NY | ONSITE Software Engineers (generalists and
specialists: mobile, web, api, infra, security)

We’re a mid-stage startup (~200 people) building a SaaS product that allows
teams to track their work and achieve their most ambitious goals. We recently
closed our Series C financing round and are looking to grow our team with
engineers who want to build enterprise software that delights users while
ensuring the highest level of security, availability and performance. We're
hiring across all of our teams, each of which has 2-5 engs at a time and is
responsible for projects from inception through launch and beyond. We value
distributed responsibility, mindfulness, and maximizing impact, which leads to
an engineering culture that focuses on shipping quickly (and sustainably) as
well as mentorship.

Our interview process consists of a written test, phone interview, followed by
on-site interviews. You can view our interviewing guide at
[http://asa.na/interview](http://asa.na/interview) Here are a few links in
case you are interested in learning more: Engineering Blog:
[https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/](https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/)
Asana's vision doc and where we are going:
[http://asa.na/vision](http://asa.na/vision) Our co-founder Dustin on why
work-life balance is so important to us: [http://asa.na/live-
well](http://asa.na/live-well) Please email me at hn@asana.com if you're
interested in our engineering positions.

------
jasoncrawford
Fieldbook | [https://fieldbook.com](https://fieldbook.com) | San Mateo, CA |
Full time, onsite, visa OK

Fieldbook is combining the best of the spreadsheet and the database to bring
the power of relational data modeling to non-technical end users. We help
business teams get their operations out of spreadsheets—from project tracking,
to data collection, to content management systems.

We were #1 on Product Hunt with over 1400 upvotes:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2)

We're pursuing a big vision to create the world's best tool for working with
structured data. It's an ambitious project with deep technical and UI
challenges—but one that will transform people's relationship with the tools
they use every day.

Our investors include Accomplice, Pejman Mar Ventures, Mitch Kapor (Lotus),
Steven Sinofsky (ex-Microsoft), Naval Ravikant (AngelList), Eric Ries, and
John Collison (Stripe). We are building an ownership culture where employees
take pride in their work and put the customer first. This is an early-stage
opportunity with the potential to have a big impact on the product and on the
company itself.

Hiring:

* Lead Product Designer: [https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs/124946-lead-product-designer](https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs/124946-lead-product-designer)

* Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs/65063-software-product-engin...](https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs/65063-software-product-engineer)

------
flanker80b
Work Market | New York City | Solution Architect, Software Engineers,
Enterprise Account Executives | Full-time |

Work Market was founded in 2010 with a simple, yet ambitious vision: power the
future of work. Since then, we’ve been on quite the run. We’ve raised $35
million in capital, are backed by the world’s top venture capitalists and were
recently recognized as one of New York City’s fastest-growing companies.

We pioneered a new software category (Freelance Management Systems) and are
empowering businesses of all sizes with the tools and technology they need to
build and manage their entire spectrum of labor. We’re fundamentally
transforming how businesses and freelancers work in a modern world. It’s why
some of the biggest brands in the world trust Work Market and why Forbes
recognized us on its list of “America’s Most Promising Companies.”

Job Descriptions:
[https://www.workmarket.com/jobs](https://www.workmarket.com/jobs) Learn More:
[https://www.workmarket.com/about](https://www.workmarket.com/about)

------
naelmusleh
Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Chalk Talk Solutions | Boston, MA |
ONSITE | Full Time | [https://chalktalk.academy](https://chalktalk.academy)

Chalk Talk’s unique platform for curriculum design and adaptive assessment
improves curricular outcomes while improving test scores. As the creator of
the world’s first set of curricula that caters to the needs and abilities of
both American and international students for SAT, SAT II, IB, IGCSE, and
Common Core exams, Chalk Talk brings affordable, high-quality test prep,
curriculum design tools, and college advising services to high schools across
the world. By identifying each student’s strengths and targeting their
weaknesses within curricula, Chalk Talk lets students know exactly where they
are and exactly where they need to go. Position Overview:

Chalk Talk is looking for an experienced software engineer to join our team
and build the future of K-12 Education. You will design and build new
technology for Chalk Talk's education platform.

REQUIRED: - 2-5 years of experience with dynamic development languages like
Python or Ruby. - Track record of successfully building end-to-end products. -
Demonstrated teamwork experience. - Experience with full stack web development
including HTML, CSS, Javascript, and back ends like Django/Rails and
Python/Ruby. - Experience with modern web technologies such as D3, Bootstrap,
AngularJS. - Demonstrated skills in building service based architectures. -
Committed to documentation of best practices in various layers of the stack. -
get-shit-done attitude.

OTHER DETAILS: - This is a full-time position starting in June 2016. - Health
and dental benefits. - Flexible work times and vacations. - We are a funded
startup company located in the heart of Boston.

If you are interested, you can either check out our open positions at
[https://chalktalk.academy/careers](https://chalktalk.academy/careers) or
email us at apply@chalktalk.academy. Please include the position in the
subject.

------
mrozek
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (Los Angeles area)

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for four years, then in 2014 we raised $63M, led by
Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Front End Web Developer - Javascript/HTML/CSS (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Java) (Tel Aviv)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
bsamuels
Lead Application Security Engineer | Belkin | Irvine, CA ONSITE

Interested in setting a new bar for consumer router and IoT device security?

Belkin is searching for a Lead Application Security Engineer to take the wheel
of our product security team. You'll be working with products from all of
Belkin's brands, including Linksys and WeMo. You'll be in charge of managing
our team in securing wireless routers, modems, range extenders, cloud
infrastructure, mobile apps, web apps, and a variety of embedded IoT products.

Good to haves:

\- A thirst for shattering the security of consumer routers and IoT networks

\- OSCP, CISSP

\- Experience with building security into products across the entire SDLC

\- Communication and report writing skills

\- Experience with pentesting, hardening, or managing any of the following:
cloud infrastructure, wireless routers, Android/iOS apps, web applications,
embedded devices, IoT devices

\- Threat modeling skills

REALLY good to haves:

\- Experience with planning and prioritizing vulnerability remediation

\- A desire to learn and stay on the cutting edge of the security world

If you're interested, email me your resume and tell me about your favorite
security tool - benjamin.samuels ~at~ belkin.com

------
afdezl
Cloudreach | Java Developer | UK | Full-time |
[https://www.cloudreach.com/careers](https://www.cloudreach.com/careers)

Are you passionate about transforming IT infrastructure to be more efficient,
scalable, and cost effective? We’re wild about it, and we’re looking to bring
a Java Software Developer to work along our Salesforce Business Unit.

Cloudreach is an idea that started out in a London pub that is now a global
cloud enabler and one of the world’s largest AWS partners. We have hubs in
North America and Europe, with more certified technical staff than anyone else
in the world. Cloudreach works on challenging technical projects such as data
center migrations, data analytics, and managing digital estates. This is not
your average company; we keep our feet on the ground and our heads in the
cloud.

Java Developer | London | Job Post

Generally our interview process starts with a phone screen, followed by remote
interviews at varying technical levels, and finishes with an on-site interview
with a panel of current employees.

Check us out on Glassdoor!

Contact us via careers@cloudreach.com

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | [https://thumbtack.com](https://thumbtack.com) | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE

Our mission is to help people accomplish personal projects by matching their
needs to the best service professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are a friendly, ambitious team of ~60 engineers in a bright SoMa office
with daily home-cooked food, backed by Sequoia and Google Capital.

We're looking for engineers and SREs interested in working with Go,
Scala/Spark/Hadoop, PHP, Angular, iOS, Android, and AWS. We're also looking
for data scientists interested in predictive modeling, machine learning, and
experimental design and analysis. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Please reach out to jessica [at] thumbtack.com with any questions.

------
pbnjay
Stridatum LLC | Lead Developer | Charlotte, NC or REMOTE | FT

Stridatum is a small development agency based just outside of Charlotte in
Concord, NC. We like to geek out on cool data and beautiful code. You are
responsible for designing, implementing, and maintaining projects that our
agency builds for customers. Your primary responsibility will be an Internet-
of-Things (IoT) platform for wireless lighting controls. This spans the gamut
on HTML/JS, JSON APIs, databases, backend RPC, data aggregation, and
interactions with mobile applications (just to name a few).

Requirements

    
    
        - 2+ years of web application/API development experience. (HTML, JS, JSON)
        - BS in Computer Science or equivalent work experience. (4+ years development experience)
        - No Visas - You must be able to work in the US.
    

Preferred Experience

    
    
        - 2+ years Go programming (highly preferred)
        - PostgreSQL databases
        - RPC/Microservices
    

Backend written in Golang, but if you are experienced we can help you make the
jump.

Benefits

    
    
        - Pay based on experience, around 75k for a good candidate, but plenty of upward room for the right person.
        - Work from home (Although we will have meetings in person occasionally).
        - Equipment, Retirement plan and benefits available.
        - Relocation assistance to Charlotte available if you're interested.
    

To apply, send an email to jobs at stridatum dot com. Let us know if you are
willing to relocate to the Charlotte area (big plus) or want to be remote.
Include a link to your github, bitbucket, gitlab, or other online code
profile. Call out the specific code you're most proud of. Next step would be a
simple code interview at your own pace and we'll take it from there!

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

~~~
BoysenberryPi
Applied last month as well as a follow up email and got no response.

------
aantony
Scoutible - San Francisco, CA | VP of Engineering | Full Time, ONSITE

Scoutible is a mobile game-based hiring platform. Scoutible's game technology
identifies a person's cognitive abilities and personality traits from their
gameplay, and connects them with open jobs where they are virtually certain to
be a top performer. Scoutible is backed by Mark Cuban (lead investor), NEA and
other top advisors, investors, and collaborators passionate about the future
of work.

Scoutible’s team ([http://www.scoutible.com/about-
us/](http://www.scoutible.com/about-us/)) is made up of engineers and data
scientists from Harvard and Stanford and game developers from top gaming
studios. Scoutible HQ is located in San Francisco, across from the Uber and
Twitter offices.

VP of Engineering:

Scoutible is looking for a superstar full stack engineer with natural
technical leadership abilities, to help lead and build out Scoutible's
engineering team. Previous CTO/VPE experience at an early stage startup is a
big plus. The ideal candidate has experience building production-level web and
mobile apps, with a passion and intuitive sense of front-end user experience
as well as knowledge of scalable back-end architecture. Most importantly,
looking for an entrepreneurial, action-oriented technical leader excited to
help grow an A++ team.

Compensation with equity, in addition to salary, can be substantial for the
right person.

\---

(In addition to the VP Eng role, there are opportunities for front-end
developers.)

If interested in learning more, email us at: hiring (at) scoutible (dot) com
and one of our founders will get back to you. You can also leave a comment
here - we’re excited to hear from you!

------
bearbosley
Friendbuy, Inc | Los Angeles, CA | full time | ONSITE

Friendbuy is a customer acquisition platform specializing in consumer to
consumer referrals. We power the referral marketing programs of awesome
companies like Dollar Shave Club, Nature Box, Huckberry, MeUndies, and many
others.

Our Tech: Python (Flask, Celery), Redis, Postgresql, Javascript (ES6, JQuery,
JQueryUI, potentially moving to React/Redux or Elm)

What we are looking for: Talented cross functional team members capable of
delivering great code and helping the team continue to improve and scale a
platform our customers love. We'd like to talk to developers with experience
using Python and Javascript for enterprise applications. If you are not in LA,
but would consider relocating, let's talk!

What we can offer: We offer competitive compensation, an exciting work
environment located in Hollywood at a newly constructed WeWork co-working
space where we have private offices and plenty of activities to enjoy.

Email me: rich@friendbuy.com and check us out here
[http://friendbuy.com](http://friendbuy.com)

------
AndroidOatmeal
Metabiota | [http://metabiota.com](http://metabiota.com) | San Francisco, CA |
Full Time | ONSITE

Metabiota is the pioneer in comprehensive risk analytics that improve the
world’s resilience to epidemics. We're a group of engineers and scientists
that are helping the world track and mitigate the risks associated with
infectious diseases.

Some of the technologies we work with: Java, Scala, Hadoop, Spark, Kafka,
HBase. We love unit testing and agile development.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Big Data Engineer -- Help us build components and services ranging from
various data ingestion, scalable big data platform, analytics engines, data
warehousing and external facing services.

DevOps Engineer -- Help us expand and improve the way we deploy and maintain
our platform.

Senior QA Software Engineer -- Help us test and deliver big data software
solutions encompassing an ecosystem of analytics applications, analytics
engines, data warehousing and a highly scalable and distributed data pipeline
infrastructure.

Interested? Send your resume to: aaunelle [at] metabiota [dot] com

(No recruiters please!)

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima designs and deploys distributed sensor networks for environmental
quality. Aclima’s sensor networks generate billions of data points to reveal
actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In collaboration
with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these insights to
improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use this new body
of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world. For more
information, visit www.aclima.io. We are looking for passionate engineers to
help build, scale, and improve our platform. We’re looking for engineers who
are smart and get things done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration,
continuous improvement, and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a
relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Stack:

Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis, Ansible, Docker,
Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Experienced Backend Engineer

* Experienced DevOps Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

------
arunmib
RideCell(YC W12) - Sr. Backend Engineer - San Francisco, CA RideCell is
reimagining and re-architecting transportation in cities, communities, and on
campuses across the world. Our software platform automates some of the hardest
operational tasks involved in running a transportation system such as matching
supply to dynamic demand, efficient dispatch and routing, and combining
multiple service models such as on-demand, fixed-route, car-sharing, and
beyond. We are a small team with big personalities and big goals! Learn more
at [http://ridecell.com](http://ridecell.com)

Requirements

* Fluency in Python & Django or confident that you can get there quickly, and 5+ years experience in another programming language

* You always leave code better than you found it, and you have opinions on software design.

* Self-directed, but also work well with other engineers.

* Excited about working for a startup and moving quickly.

* You currently live in the San Francisco bay area, or live in the U.S. and are willing to relocate to San Francisco.

* 5+ years of experience (internships included)

Preferred

* Front end experience with Backbone.js, Angular.js or any frameworks.

* Experience with RESTful APIs and API design.

* DevOps experience, especially with AWS, Vagrant, Ansible, and Postgres.

Next Steps: To get started, apply at
[http://ridecell.com/careers.html](http://ridecell.com/careers.html) or email
us at jobs@ridecell.com with your resume. If you can include a link to your
GitHub / code samples and/or links to any deployed software you've worked on,
we'll prioritize the conversation.

------
Usu
Prima.it | Milan, Italy | Full time | Onsite | Backend/Frontend/Fullstack

I'm the lead DevOps at Prima.it. We're a team of really smart people working
in a very well funded startup trying to disrupt insurance in Italy by using
technology as our main competitive advantage. We employ a micro service
architecture (10s of them are in production atm), Docker and AWS. Most of our
micro services are written in Elixir, our language of choice for all the new
stuff, we also have some Ruby and a bit of Python in production besides a
legacy Symfony 2 application. On the front end side we're using React/Redux.
We have a lot of automation in place, we run a pretty comprehensive test suite
on CircleCI and BrowserStack at every push and every developer can spin up QA
environments that mirror our entire stack for a feature branch. All of this
allows us to confidently deploy to production multiple times per day. If
you're interested or just want some more info feel free to email me directly
at andrea.usuelli@prima.it

------
derek
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE & REMOTE | Full-time

We are building a probabilistic record linkage system to enable unification of
customer information from a wide variety of sources at massive scale.

We are hiring experienced engineers to write Clojure (and ClojureScript for
the front end inclined) in Seattle, WA. Remote is an option as well for the
right candidate.

This is an early stage opportunity at an ambitious, well funded startup
company. Full stack Clojure, not "a bit of Clojure on the side". You'll write
Clojure all day, solve difficult problems at very large scale, and get paid.

Background in large scale data processing, distributed systems, and machine
learning are all major bonuses. Other elements of the stack include Mesos,
Apache Aurora, Spark, Kafka, Accumulo, and Onyx.

We’re also looking for a site reliability engineer (SRE) and a data scientist.

For a full listing of positions, see
[http://jobs.amperity.com](http://jobs.amperity.com) \-- apply there or reach
out to me directly with questions. My email prefix matches my HN handle.

------
alie
OpenMail | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

OpenMail, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is Hiring!

DevOps: AWS, Python
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4?lever-
source=HN)

Software Engineer: Python
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6?lever-
source=HN)

Account Analyst: SQL, Excel
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/088d1e4b-7c5c-4cd2-9b50-5100b...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/088d1e4b-7c5c-4cd2-9b50-5100bff002a5?lever-
source=HN)

Product Manager: Technical background, adtech experience strongly preferred
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/fef987ca-4c60-4f26-bdbb-
be633...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/fef987ca-4c60-4f26-bdbb-
be6338042027?lever-source=HN)

------
eldod
Streamroot | Paris, FRANCE | full-time | onsite |
[http://www.streamroot.io/jobs](http://www.streamroot.io/jobs)

Streamroot is developing a p2p-accelerated streaming technology built upon
WebRTC, that helps online broadcasters to offload more than 70% of their
bandwidth costs while improving the quality of service for their users. We
have offices in Paris and NYC, with a total of 20 people, hlaf of them being
engineers.

Streamroot is looking for a: \- Backend Scalibilty Engineer:
[http://www.streamroot.io/jobs/backend-scalability-
engineer](http://www.streamroot.io/jobs/backend-scalability-engineer) \-
JavaScript Core Developer: [http://www.streamroot.io/jobs/core-javascript-
developer](http://www.streamroot.io/jobs/core-javascript-developer)

Apply on [http://www.streamroot.io/jobs](http://www.streamroot.io/jobs) if
interested !

------
a_d_mackenzie
3scale by RedHat | Barcelona, Spain | ONSITE, VISA | Full-time junior and
senior hires

Positions include Full-Stack developers (Junior and Senior), Backend
developers and DevOps/Operations Engineers (Junior and Senior)

3scale’s mission is to enable an API driven Web—providing tools and
infrastructure for companies and individuals to open, manage and consume APIs.
Our tools help people to reveal their businesses’ API analytics, find their
API strategy, publish new services, and create new applications.

With offices in San Francisco USA, and Barcelona Spain. We’re a growing global
team and there is plenty of opportunity to learn from others and share your
smarts. We work hard, play often, and just generally enjoy each others’
company. Join us.

Apply at www.3scale.net/about/jobs/

~~~
pattu777
Application sent for junior role.

------
almccoy
M1 Finance/ Chicago/ Java Engineer/ Full Time/ www.m1finance.com/about/careers

M1 is a financial platform that moves your money between your bank account and
a customizable portfolio of exchanged-traded securities. We automate
everything so you always stay invested, exactly the way you want.

We are growing our team and are looking to hire a Software Engineer to help
build M1’s automated investing platform. This is a rare opportunity to build
an entire application from scratch, and touch every aspect of the software
development lifecycle. You will have the autonomy and tools to drive a whole
piece of the application and we will look to you to guide the evolution of
M1’s product. We need someone who can think architecturally, and build great
functionality into our very complex application. Ideally we are looking for
someone who isn’t shy about working in a very complex application, and who can
turn out really high-quality code. Learn more at:
www.m1finance.com/about/company or email jobs@m1finance.com

------
mike-cardwell
UK / East Midlands / Nottingham ONSITE

[https://centiq.co.uk/careers/](https://centiq.co.uk/careers/)

We're looking for a DevOps / Linux SysAdmin and also a JavaScript developer.

I'm not involved in hiring, I'm on the JavaScript developer team. We're
looking for full-stack JavaScript developers. I.e people who know NodeJS and
Meteor, or at least can convince us that they can pick these skills up
quickly. There are currently four on my team, but one is purely frontend.

Interview process is usually a phone interview then an onsite interview where
you will be asked to talk through some code provided by us, and some provided
by yourself. You may also be asked to do a short test to code something up
before the on site interview.

We're also looking for SAP people. Particularly those with HANA knowledge.
Check out the careers page for more info.

We're based in a business park just off Junction 26 of the M1, so it's fairly
easy to get to.

If you have any questions, drop me an email, my contact details are in my HN
profile.

------
c-oreills
Conversocial | London | Full Stack Engineers | Onsite | Full-time

Conversocial is changing the way companies serve their social customers. Our
SaaS allows companies to deliver customer service on social platforms at
scale.

We’re looking for engineers who can both design and implement new features and
are happy working in both the front and back end to get stuff done. We write
code which is reliable, tested and code reviewed. We work closely with the
product team to ensure we’re delivering what our customers need.

Stack: Python, MongoDB, ReactJS and Solr. Infra: AWS and Chef.

We buy everyone lunch every day in the office, have drinks on Fridays and all
engineers get a conference allowance (as long as they teach us something when
they come back!).

Interview process: phone screen, on site technical interviews, then chat with
CEO.

For more info and application see
[https://conversocialltd.workable.com/jobs/59835](https://conversocialltd.workable.com/jobs/59835)
or email techjobs <at> conversocial.com

------
emcienjobs
Emcien | Front-End Focused Web Developer for Data Science Product | Atlanta,
GA | Full Time

Emcien is hiring web developers. We develop sophisticated data science tools
using sparse matrix graphs, information theory, and clustering. Our approach
is very different than the classic Bayesian approach to the point large
companies like Cisco have noticed and white-label two of our products.

For more information about our products:
[http://emcien.com/scan/](http://emcien.com/scan/)
[http://emcien.com/patterns/](http://emcien.com/patterns/)

Job Posting: [https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/Front-
End_Focused...](https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/Front-
End_Focused_Web_Developer_for_Data_Science_Product.md)

Contact: devjobs@emcien.com

------
awclives
Jupiter Technologies Corp. | Chicago, IL | Full-Time and Internships | Onsite

Early stage stealth startup seeks extremely-talented founding engineer to help
build a new gateway to the internet. Founder has a demonstrably strong track
record in perhaps the most competitive quantitative field there is, and, in
his new field, he expects to win.

You will be working from a small office in Lincoln Park, right by the zoo and
park.

Looking for a winner. Someone with high standards, high ambition, and the
judgement to know what’s important and what’s not. Track record and attitude
much more important than pedigree. The more experience building world-class
software the better, but junior candidates will also be considered.
Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Swift, a bit of JavaScript, and AWS.

Also hiring software-engineering interns year-round. You will work hard and
learn a lot. It is our purpose that, by the end of your time at Jupiter, you
will have become an excellent young programmer.

Email resume to austin@jupiter.ai. Next step is phone screen and then an
interview at office.

------
sotojuan
Kustomer | NYC | ONSITE | DevOps Engineer

Contact us at jobs@kustomer.com!

## About Kustomer

Kustomer is a fast growing NY-based SaaS company founded by industry veterans
whose last company was acquired by Salesforce after only 18 months. Our
platform is going to fundamentally transform how companies work with the
customers. Our vision is big and we need the best engineers to help us build
this platform. You will work with a great, experienced team and build a
product used by companies around the world.

## You'll be responsible for:

* Automating the deployment of testing, staging and production environments

* Measuring and reporting on scalability, performance, and availability

* Monitoring and responding to staging and production system alerts

## Your qualities:

* You've worked at developing this environment before

* You live and breath performance, automation, and optimization

* You have experience with Docker, AWS, and a background Unix/Linux administration

I've been working at Kustomer for 5 days but I already love it. The founders
are programmers and work alongside us and we just moved to a new fancy and big
office—it's awesome!

------
chaghalibaghali
Brightcove / Zencoder (YC 2010) | London / San Francisco / Boston / Tempe,
Arizona / Seattle | ONSITE | Full-Time | Golang / Scala

<< Email address is in my profile >>

We're currently looking for Software Engineers of all levels for our video
ingestion & delivery team.

Our platform enables Brightcove customers to upload videos, ingest them and
prepare them for delivery on multiple channels. Fluency up and down the stack
and good operational knowledge of scalable platforms in the cloud will serve
you well in this role. We are looking for smart, creative, collaborative and
fun people who have a desire to work in a fast paced environment building
scalable cloud based services for video processing and streaming.

\- You need to be a polyglot programmer, comfortable in both object oriented
and functional programming paradigms. Experience in Go or Scala is a plus.

\- All our products run in AWS. So experience using AWS cloud services (S3,
SQS, SNS, SWF, EMR etc.) is a plus.

\- Need to be comfortable working with Linux and have a good understanding of
OS internals.

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma (www.figma.com), a startup in San Francisco
building a browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way
designers and engineers work together. We're a small team and we're looking
for talented designers and engineers (www.figma.com/careers) who are
interested in tackling challenges in the creative tools space.

Example challenges: annotation system on top of documents for feedback, 2D
boolean operations on paths, speed up zooming in the app using a tile
quadtree, UI testing framework that simulates user actions, real-time events
and data pushing across the site, zero-downtime deployments, search API for
filtering user files.

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL, Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
venacareers
API Microservices Developer | VENA | Full-time | TORONTO, CA

Who are we? Check out the awesome work we’re up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io)

You will be responsible for building services and APIs to support and improve
customer experiences with Vena. In this role, you will have ownership over
your projects to write code with the freedom to explore new tools, techniques,
and languages that interest you. You will resolve problems that affect how
businesses make sense of their data and enhance Vena’s platform by
implementing new APIs and services to be consumed by our broad customer base.
Design prototypes that quickly evolve into products and soon after become
mission critical tools used by our vast client base.

We can’t wait to hear from you! Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/29hgumc](http://bit.ly/29hgumc)

------
jamescrowley
FundApps | London, UK | On site -
[http://www.fundapps.co](http://www.fundapps.co)

FundApps helps investment managers comply with worldwide regulation. We're
bootstrapped and have doubled in size in the last 12 months to a team of 25
currently.

Our competition is stuck in the dark ages with slow, clunky, complicated user
interfaces and installed software. We're shaking up the industry - providing a
beautiful & intuitive web-based service which takes away our customer's pains
and lets them get on with what they do best.

We're a small team that cares passionately about delivering a great product
and quality software. You’ll help shape what we work on and how we do it. You
won’t be micro-managed or stuck in a rut. We work hard on challenging problems
and have a good time doing it.

Expect to build and deploy your first feature in week one!

Apply at [http://fundapps.workable.com](http://fundapps.workable.com) or email
me direct james@fundapps.co (I'm the CTO).

------
mapleoin
London, UK | Osper | ONSITE

Osper ([https://osper.com](https://osper.com)) is mobile banking for young
people aged 8-18. We give children the power to manage their money, and
parents the confidence to let them. We've already helped tens of thousands of
young people learn what it means to spend and save in the digital world. We
are growing fast, and need to expand our team. The Role

We are looking for an experienced Front End Developer who wants to get their
hands dirty designing, developing, and deploying amazing experiences. In this
role you will work closely with the design and product team on both our mobile
app and website, joining a small group of smart and highly skilled engineers
with plenty of chances to learn new skills and experiment, ​working in a truly
agile and collaborative manner.

We have a hybrid app built using Cordova with backbone and ES6 and we are
slowly migrating parts of it to React.

Feel free to contact me directly to talk more about the position or send an
email to jobs@osper.com .

------
cosenal
Bending Spoons | Software Engineer | Milan (Italy) | Full time, Visa, Onsite

Bending Spoons is a fast-growing tech company focused on building and
marketing mobile applications. We think, create, and market our own apps.
We're young (3 years of activity, average age 27 years old), but we've
achieved explosive growth: the apps that we've invented, developed, and
published have been downloaded more than 40 million times, and millions of
people use them every week. We are currently looking for an exceptional
Software Engineer to join our team of backend and iOS engineers. Our backend
stack consists for the most part of Python, node.js, MongoDB, and Redis. Our
iOS work is every bit as extensive and challenging as the backend one, if not
more. More information and application form at
[http://bendingspoons.com/careers.html](http://bendingspoons.com/careers.html)
(Please mention in your cover letter that you found out about us on HN.)

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for a few roles:

Talent Advisor (ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Development Analyst (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid sales & marketing where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

Business Operations Intern (ONSITE, NYC)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

Freelance Writer (REMOTE)

CloserIQ is looking for a freelance writer to help us create and curate
relevant content as we build out our content strategy. The focus of this work
will be within the scope of sales and careers, along with some viral content.

Contact us here: [https://closeriq.com/about](https://closeriq.com/about) or
email us at careers@closeriq.com

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site

Entelo helps companies build diverse, cohesive, and better teams. We use
predictive analytics and large volumes of data to help companies like Tesla,
Facebook, and Genentech make better hiring decisions. We also care deeply
about promoting diversity in tech.

We're a small, efficient engineering team that's growing very quickly, and
we're hiring for many roles including:

* Software Engineer

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Front-End Engineer

* Lead Data Scientist

Our stack includes Ruby, Go, PostgreSql, Redis, Javascript, AWS, Kubernetes,
Docker, Elasticsearch, CoreOS, and more. We work on interesting problems like
predicting when someone will leave their job and matching people to jobs.
There's a large market opportunity for a fast-moving, modern HR company, and
we believe that we have a lot of growth ahead of us.

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
Nelnet123
Nelnet Lincoln, NE Onsite/Full-Time

IT Technical Lead - Software Development: The Technical Lead of Software
Development serves as the technical expert for a development team. In doing
so, this position mentors developers at all levels, and models good
development techniques while serving as the primary technical contact for the
team.

EDUCATION: Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science, a related field, or relevant
work experience.

EXPERIENCE: 1.5+ years of experience in software development. 2.Experience in
designing and leading development on web based systems. 3.Experience in
working in a collaborative, team-based development environment.

To see more about this position & to apply, please go to:[https://careers-
nelnet.icims.com/jobs/3027/nbs-it-technical-...](https://careers-
nelnet.icims.com/jobs/3027/nbs-it-technical-lead---software-
development/job?mode=view)

------
jwaldrip
Full Stack Engineer (Postgres, Ruby, Node.js, React.js) | Brandfolder
([https://brandfolder.com](https://brandfolder.com)) | Denver, CO | Full Time
| ONSITE

[http://jobs.brandfolder.com/](http://jobs.brandfolder.com/)

Brandfolder is a Digital Asset Management Platform Serving some of the largest
brands in the world. We are a lean, mean, fast machine -- We have built an
amazing process that allows our 4 person development team to out pace our
competitors who have 40 person teams.

Requirements: * Experience working in a Modern OO Backend Language -- Ruby
(preferred), Python, Java, etc. * Experience working in a Modern Front End
Framework -- React.js (preferred), Ember.js, Angular.js, etc. * A passion for
elegant user experiences and experience driven development. * A will to learn
and become a better developer -- We use many technologies and expect all of
developers to learn our entire stack, from ops to UX.

@recruiters: Do not contact us.

------
bleeruns
Delta Air Lines | Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Fulltime

The Analytics Leader will:

\- Develop and Enhance custom web based reporting platform (.NET + SQL +
Javascript/AngularJS)

\- Identify opportunities and subsequently lead start-to-finish development
and continuous improvement processes of new reports, analyses and analytical
models.

\- Lead complex process improvement and project management engagements for
both individual business units and cross-divisional initiatives.

\- Effectively utilize other team members to complete projects and achieve
objectives.

\- Interface with business unit leaders to develop and maintain internal
customer relationships.

\- Frequently present findings to senior OAP and business unit leaders with
minimal Manager input.

\- Mentor and coaches co-ops and entry-level individual contributors OAP.

\- Practices safety conscious behaviors in all operational processes and
procedures.

[http://goo.gl/rffx89](http://goo.gl/rffx89)

------
alexzoltano
PayScale | Seattle, WA & Cary, NC | Fullstack Engineers | Full-time | ONSITE

PayScale is hiring full-stack software engineers at all levels in Seattle, WA,
and Cary, NC, onsite, full-time.

We have a service that tells you how much you should be paid in real-time and
we're building it with Amazon Web Services (AWS), React, ES6, MongoDB and
more. You'd be working alongside me (@alexzdangelo, Software Development
Manager).

Apply at [http://smrtr.io/iBsXXw](http://smrtr.io/iBsXXw)

More jobs at
[http://www.payscale.com/about/jobs](http://www.payscale.com/about/jobs)

What's it like to work at PayScale?

Lots of laughter. People have lunch together. Wine and board games on Fridays.
There is a buzz in the air. Feels like a startup with the stability of an
established company.

What does the team do?

We’re building significant new features and products on PayScale.com’s public-
facing site and services. Lots of opportunities to work and learn alongside
experts in UX, big data, distributed systems, machine learning, search, and
econometrics. You'll help us empower employers, employees, and job seekers
with real-time data, compellingly and entertainingly presented. Your ideas are
valued, your voice is heard and your work has immediate impact.

What we'll do

Help you grow in your career. Offer mentoring. Encourage normal work hours.
Hackathons every three months. Lots of fun activities.

What you'll do

Full-stack development. Build public APIs. Build significant and fundamental
new features and products. Work across teams and products alongside a highly
functional, world-class development team

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Los Angeles, Lausanne, Shanghai | Full-time | On Site

Data is revolutionizing the sports industry. However, we face the challenge of
sifting through mountains of data in search of compelling stories. We create
products that fuse cutting-edge design with spatiotemporal pattern
recognition, machine learning, and computer vision to enable the next
generation of sports insights and experiences. We aim to transform the way
people play, coach and watch sports.

You can find out more about the company from:
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/)

Specifically looking for a senior full stack engineer in LA. A full list of
positions is available at
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/careers/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/careers/)
(full stack, devops, UI, UX,)

You can apply through email at work@secondspectrum.com.

Happy to answer any questions you might have: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
astigsen
Realm - Android Evangelist - San Francisco, CA - Full Time ONSITE

Realm Inc. is the company behind Realm (Realm.io), a mobile database that
millions of people rely on. Publicly launched in July 2014, Realm is used by
tens of thousands of developers around the world and powers apps by companies
like Starbucks, Google, Amazon, Hipmunk, and many more.

Loved by developers and more than a billion users!

What you'll be doing:

Realm is looking for a highly technical, hands-on evangelist to code 50%+ of
their time, and represent Realm online or offline. The job will require
extensive interaction and travel, and will put you in touch with thousands of
developers from different backgrounds, from startups to Fortune 500 companies.

SOME OF THE QUALITIES WE LOOK FOR:

\- Significant experience building, maintaining and shipping native Android
apps

\- Experience speaking at events, organizing events, teaching, or other track
record in the community

\- Desire to build Realm’s product: you won’t be given a standard deck and
forced to recite it for us — you have to build your own!

\- Existing track record on Twitter and Github.

We offer competitive salaries, stock options, unlimited vacation, a great
health plan, including dental and vision benefits, healthy and yummy catered
office lunches, gym reimbursement, and more.

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at our company. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

Apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/realm/5d1ff160-7487-4b02-8a60-cb004740...](https://jobs.lever.co/realm/5d1ff160-7487-4b02-8a60-cb00474048f8)

------
venacareers
Java Back-end Developer | VENA | Full-time | TORONTO, CA

Who are we? Check out the awesome work we’re up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io)

You will be responsible for building the backbone for the Vena platform,
building REST web services with a very modern Java 8 backend stack. We’re
seeking innovative, analytical software engineers with an aptitude for big
data, machine learning and server-side development who love to be continually
challenged to create scalable and performant code. You will work with a team
of passionate, talented software engineers who love solving hard problems to
build highly scalable web services, real-time systems, resilient services and
so much more.

We can’t wait to hear from you! Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/29hId33](http://bit.ly/29hId33)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after four years, we’re moving data for a third of all K-12
students in America (20M kids), and 53,000 schools are using us to manage
their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We want to
be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 110 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Node and React.
More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about
improving the way education works for everyone. In particular, we’re looking
for senior engineers and engineering managers: empathetic leaders who are
excited about teaching, coaching and professional development.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
our newest product release here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
ryougazilla
Sentieo | Full Time | SF or NYC | On Site

Position: Marketing - Digital Demand Generation

We are looking for an analytical and data driven marketer focused on digital
demand generation. Ideal candidate would have experience running digital
channels at a successful and modern SaaS organization.

Sentieo (www.sentieo.com) is the first true modern alternative to Bloomberg
and CapitalIQ. Built by former hedge fund analysts, our platform overlays
cutting edge search, collaboration and visualization tools on financial data
sets to allow investors to supercharge their research workflow.

Our product is currently being used at 90+ top hedge funds, investment banks
and mutual funds around the world. We are a well-funded, fast growing
financial data startup which is quickly carving out its own niche in a $100Bn+
global market.

With offices in New York, San Francisco, Delhi & Zurich, you will be joining a
global team of 80 that is constantly striving to deliver value to our clients
through excellence and innovation.

To apply, email your resume to jobs@sentieo.com

------
markhudson
Ignition Wealth | Sydney, Australia | Fullstack (Microsoft) | ONSITE

We are a privately-funded fintech startup, bringing financial advice to
millions of Australians who can't afford it today.

We're looking for a Senior developer, on the Microsoft stack (MSSQL/C#) to
strengthen our team following recent fund raising. Generous package with
options.

[https://www.ignitionwealth.com/careers/](https://www.ignitionwealth.com/careers/)

Hiring process: Cover Letter & Resume to info@ignitionwealth.com >> Interview,
technical chat with team including lunch >> free t-shirt!

We'd love to hear from you if you have years of experience building it by
hand, but fluent in modern frameworks. You're driven, motivated by doing good
and love working with small dev team of mostly grey haired blokes who all
surf/swim/sail, but want to be a part of Australia's next fintech success
story.

------
kungfooey
Stratasan | Nashville | Full-time, on-site or partial remote

Stratasan is a small but growing Nashville-based company that provides
intelligence on healthcare markets to hospital strategists, physician offices,
community care experts, and others. We aggregate healthcare data, curate it,
and provide reports and tools that aid healthcare decision-making. As an
example, we give guidance to our clients looking to place a new acute care
clinic.

Our dev team is small (3 people) and we are looking to add the following:

\- Web Operations Engineer (AWS, HIPAA, config mgmt, etc)

\- Front End Dev (Webpack, React, Redux)

\- Python Dev (Django, Django Rest Framework, AWS)

Full details on the first two jobs are at
[http://stratasan.com/about/careers/](http://stratasan.com/about/careers/) .
The Python position description can be found here:
[https://gist.github.com/briandailey/1028734](https://gist.github.com/briandailey/1028734)

------
dsshanley
Notion | Frontend / Backend / Fullstack Developer | Portland, OR

We're a small, experienced team looking for that special person that can blend
their engineering experience with their ability to directly deliver value to
our early-adopter customers.

We're working on helping teams manage and understand their internal data -- we
call it Little Data. It's about owning the UX around a team's most important
data and pushing that information to where they're working. It's about
reinventing the old crufty "business intelligence" market with new tools and a
new approach.

We're language agnostic (though our stack is current Ruby/React), and we're
happy to share more of what we're building.

Come check us out: [http://usenotion.com/jobs](http://usenotion.com/jobs)

------
arunmib
RideCell(YC W12) - Sr. Backend Engineer - San Francisco, CA

RideCell is reimagining and re-architecting transportation in cities,
communities, and on campuses across the world. Our software platform automates
some of the hardest operational tasks involved in running a transportation
system such as matching supply to dynamic demand, efficient dispatch and
routing, and combining multiple service models such as on-demand, fixed-route,
car-sharing, and beyond.

We are a small team with big personalities and big goals!

Learn more at [http://ridecell.com](http://ridecell.com)

Requirements

* Fluency in Python & Django or confident that you can get there quickly, and 5+ years experience in another programming language

* You always leave code better than you found it, and you have opinions on software design.

* Self-directed, but also work well with other engineers.

* Excited about working for a startup and moving quickly.

* You currently live in the San Francisco bay area, or live in the U.S. and are willing to relocate to San Francisco.

* 5+ years of experience (internships included)

Preferred

* Front end experience with Backbone.js, Angular.js or any frameworks.

* Experience with RESTful APIs and API design.

* DevOps experience, especially with AWS, Vagrant, Ansible, and Postgres.

Next Steps: To get started, apply at
[http://ridecell.com/careers.html](http://ridecell.com/careers.html) or email
us at jobs@ridecell.com with your resume. If you can include a link to your
GitHub / code samples and/or links to any deployed software you've worked on,
we'll prioritize the conversation.

------
braindead_in
Scribie | San Francisco, CA | Speech Recognition Engineer | Full Time | Onsite

Scribie is an audio/video transcription service where we manually convert
interviews, meetings, teleconferences, podcasts and other spoken audio files
to text via our 4-step process which guarantees high accuracy. We have tons of
high quality data, audio files and their corresponding transcripts. We would
like to build a ASR system and use our data to train it with the aim to
eventually achieving a high enough accuracy to replace the first step our
process which is manual typing.

The key skills we are looking for are:

\- Hands-on experience with speech recognitions systems, eg. Kaldi

\- Knowledge of major components of an ASR systems

Drop me a line at rajiv@scribie.com if you're interested in taking up this
challenging position.

------
softawre
Interactive Intelligence | Indianapolis | US. REMOTE or Onsite | Full-time |
[https://inin.com](https://inin.com)

Interview is standard, quick tech phone screen then fly you out for onsite
with the team.

We do workforce management software. Full stack from complex SPA front-ends,
AWS hosted services, to advanced simulations and linear equation solvers.

We're looking for someone smart to join the team. Deep experience in
JS/TypeScript is preferred, but if you're smart and used to other tech please
still apply (or email me if unsure).

Current job posting is: [https://www.inin.com/careers/job-
listing?p=job%2Fo8HQ2fwr](https://www.inin.com/careers/job-
listing?p=job%2Fo8HQ2fwr)

I'm a hiring manager, my email is joe (d0t) behymer (at) inin.com. Email me
with questions.

------
codeddesign
SENIOR PHP DEVELOPER | CHARLOTTE, NC | FULLTIME | ONSITE

Coded Design is a rapidly growing startup firm that specializes in high-end
enterprise and SaaS web applications. Due to our success and rapid growth, we
are seeking a highly dedicated and motivated person that is able to come in
and hit the ground running.

WHY WORK WITH US? \- We have almost complete creative control over the
project's that we build. That mean's as a team, if we feel that a feature
would be awesome to have then we build it.

\- our clients are crazy, which mean's that we build some really awesome
stuff! \- Flexible work schedules! \- You get to pick out your new laptop \-
You are joining a rapidly growing startup, Pay and title will grow as we do.

SKILLS WE ARE LOOKING FOR? \- Proven Laravel or Symfony Experience \-
Extensive Javascript Knowledge \- Experience with 3rd party integrations/APIs
(Google/Facebook) \- Intensive desire to build things that are awesome

Email resume and repo/code samples to: web@codeddesign.org

------
karoberts
We are a Stanford AI Lab Startup, developing software for autonomous cars,
well positioned with our 1st round of VC funding of $12 million.

We are based in Mountain View and currently have a team of about 10-15 people.

All Candidates MUST be more than proficient in C++ and Python. Applications
that do not meet these requirements will be tossed immediately.

We have three open roles.

1\. Software Engineer (Tools) - OpenGL, C++/Python

2\. Software Engineer (Motion Planning) - Graduate Degree. MS or PhD.
C++/Python

3\. Software Engineer (Controls) - ME with C++/Python

Let's revolutionize the next great transportation technologies together today!

[http://goo.gl/forms/qXGnyBS4xqPKe89A2](http://goo.gl/forms/qXGnyBS4xqPKe89A2)

------
jonahbailey
Campspot | Senior Software Developer | Remote or On-site | Full-time | Grand
Rapids, MI

Campspot created and maintains a reservation, management, and payment system
for clients managing campgrounds and boutique resorts. Our management system
stands out for its ease-of-use and powerful optimization engine, which ensure
clients get the maximum return on each spot in their property. The Campspot
software product is currently built on Angular, Node.js, and Loopback.

We’re looking for a full-stack developer. Our ideal candidate understands the
inner-workings of all ends of web applications and enthusiastically enhances
our users’ camping reservation experience with clean, logical, high-quality
code and test-driven development practices.

Our developers work on self-managed teams of two to five designers, testers,
and other developers. Teams collaboratively implement features through
ideation, launch, and beyond. They also tackle bugs on a daily basis and offer
prompt and friendly responses to support inquiries.

As a Campspot developer, you’ll spend most of your time writing tests and
code, but you'll also participate in the entire lifecycle of new features.
This includes research, design, and planning; project management; technical
documentation; meeting with stakeholders; user testing; and more.

If this sounds like you, we welcome you to join a team where you can apply
your talents to shape a product millions will use.

This job is permanent. We are not interested in contractors or moonlighters.

More info about Campspot: [http://campspot.com/](http://campspot.com/)

Job Listing: [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/117047/senior-software-
develop...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/117047/senior-software-developer-
campspot?offset=0)

------
abuggia
Localytics | Boston | Front End, Mobile | ONSITE

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, Periscope, and HBO. Our customers rely
on us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences.

We are hiring front end engineers! We have a modern front end stack (ES6,
React, Redux, Webpack) and a history of front end thought leadership and open
source contributions.

We are also hiring mobile engineers with a focus on Android and iOS
development. We build tools for our fellow mobile developers and write code
that is deployed on billions of devices around the world.

To apply or learn more about either opportunity send an email to
jobs@localytics.com Check out our engineering blog: eng.localytics.com

------
JulietteM
BetterHelp / Sunnyvale, CA / Full-time, Onsite / Sponsorship for H1B

BetterHelp is the world’s largest online counseling platform. We provide easy,
private, and affordable access to a licensed therapist, through a computer,
tablet, or smartphone. We're a 17 person startup where you'll enjoy a bigger
job, more impact, faster growth and more satisfying work. Excellent benefits
like a close team, free lunches, happy hours, team building events, & strong
ownership in your role. We're currently generating eight-figure revenues with
marked growth year over year.

This is a fast-paced startup environment; quick iterations & continuous
experiments. A good match for us are people who are smart, self-directed, care
about product, care about quality, and are ambitious!

Interview process: phone screen w/recruiter --> phone screen w/hiring mgr -->
onsite interview --> final onsite interview

Now hiring for multiple roles: \- UX Developer/Web Designer
[https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/259077](https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/259077)
\- Cyber Security
[https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/268448](https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/268448)
\- Online Marketing / PPC
[https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/70022](https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/70022)
\- QA/Web Developer (dual role)
[https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/258308](https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/258308)
\- Full-Stack
[https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/94266](https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/94266)

\--> Apply online, or email me directly: juliette@betterhelp.com

~~~
aryamaan
>Sponsorship for H1B

Are you hiring for next year? As far I know, this year's Visa deadline are
over, right?

------
nmec
JustPark | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-Time

We’re looking for super smart Full Stack, Backend and QA Engineers to join the
JustPark team and help us take our product to the next level.

The stack

Frontend: Gulp, Sass, Browserify, Babel, React

Backend: PHP, Python, MySQL, MongoDB

About us

Parking is a broken industry. It drains our fuel tanks, our wallets, our time
and our sanity. It's been clogging up our towns for too long. At JustPark,
we've officially had enough, and life's too short not to fix things.

We connect the dots to ensure that those who need parking find the people who
have it going spare. Our business is unlocking potential: we help homeowners,
churches, schools, hotels, pubs and commercial car parks to boost their income
by filling their empty spaces, making the most of the assets they have.

JustPark is one of London's most exciting and fast-growing startups - with a
record-breaking £3.7m equity crowdfunding round under its belt, on top of
investment from BMW and Index Ventures. In 2015 alone, JustPark were featured
in WIRED’s top 10 hottest startups, crowned winners of Richard Branson's
'Pitch to Rich', and nominated for the Growing Business Awards UK Employer of
the Year.

Benefits

\- A salary that is actually competitive.

\- Generous stock options to match.

\- Unlimited holiday.

\- Free daily gourmet lunches, prepared by our lovely in-house chef.

\- MacBook Pro.

\- Table tennis and Friday beers on tap.

\- Free parking at any JustPark space.

Learn more about the roles and apply:
[https://justpark.workable.com/](https://justpark.workable.com/) or email
jobs@justpark.com.

------
jc_hacker
At J.Crew - We are looking for a Full Stack Developer that is eager to work on
some of the best work of his/her life. This position will focus on the User
Interface portion of the stack, but the ideal candidate should also have a
monstrous appetite to learn and work on every aspect of software development.
Tasks will include researching new techniques/frameworks, building new
APIs/standalone apps, brainstorming creative solutions to tough technical
problems, and automating deployments.

Skills & Requirements

Bachelor's degree in Computer Science (or a related field Math, engineering,
etc.)

Experience with nodejs

Experience with cross browser development and with at least one Javascript
framework (Backbone, Angular, etc)

Experience building applications on REST APIs

Excellent communication skills (written and verbal)

You should also be organized, an independent thinker, and a good team player

Nice to have:

Experience in a functional language (Clojure, Scala, Haskell)

Familiarity with technologies like git, lodash, jquery, require, react,
promises, etc.

Please contact megan.layton@jcrew.com

~~~
taurath
Please mention location/remote!

------
JMC08x
And Chill | www.andchill.io | NYC

Highly Skilled Engineer

And Chill is a friendly bot that gives you amazing movie recommendations; "a
huge leap forward" TechCrunch - [http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/31/this-
facebook-bot-will-pick...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/31/this-facebook-bot-
will-pick..). "The first really useful FB Messenger Bot" Martin Bryant, former
Editor-at-Large at The Next Web - [https://medium.com/@martinsfp/this-might-
be-the-first-really...](https://medium.com/@martinsfp/this-might-be-the-first-
really-useful-facebook-messenger-bot-4a70ba0cb93c#.acfkb6vvy)

Early stage role.

Apply at [https://angel.co/andchill/jobs/88911-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/andchill/jobs/88911-lead-engineer) or at jake at
andchill.io.

------
beenswervin
Retreat Guru | Nelson, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite or Remote |
[http://bookingsoftware.guru/](http://bookingsoftware.guru/)

Our mission at Retreat Guru is to help retreat centers thrive with state of
the art digital tools that allow them to work as effortlessly as possible. In
turn they can provide more retreats with less effort. We want more people to
experience authentic retreats and reconnect with their innate wisdom, strength
and kindness.

We are hiring a web application engineer:

[http://bookingsoftware.guru/jobs/web-application-
engineer/](http://bookingsoftware.guru/jobs/web-application-engineer/)

------
chrisng
Enlitic ([http://www.enlitic.com](http://www.enlitic.com)) | San Francisco |
Full-Time | On-site

Enlitic applies machine learning to medicine to help doctors make medical
decisions faster and more accurately. We are building deep learning models to
detect deadly diseases

We are looking for amazing people, like you, to help improve patient outcomes
though technology.

We work in python, flask, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, ansible, theano

We have 4 Engineering Roles open:

\- Data Infrastructure Engineer:
([http://bit.ly/29bubzc](http://bit.ly/29bubzc))

\- Full Stack/Front End Engineer:
([http://bit.ly/296c1wq](http://bit.ly/296c1wq))

\- Deep Learning Researcher: ([http://bit.ly/29bt84C](http://bit.ly/29bt84C))

\- Deep Learning Engineer: ([http://bit.ly/29hGX0X](http://bit.ly/29hGX0X))

------
drp
HotPads / Zillow Group Rentals | San Francisco | onsite

HotPads ([https://hotpads.com](https://hotpads.com)) is the best rental
housing site around. We have an engineering-centered, fast-paced, culture with
very small teams and a huge impact. In addition to building HotPads, we build
systems that power the rental listings across the largest rental network on
the web.

Read our reviews on glassdoor [https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-
HotPads-EI_IE9...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-HotPads-
EI_IE903143.11,18.htm)

We're looking for experienced, responsible, and talented back-end engineers
who want to work in Java on all parts of our systems - APIs, email,
infrastructure, distributed processing, big data, and all sorts of other
things you might imagine, as well as an exceptional Sr. DevOps Engineer to
help keep us rolling.

Please apply to the posting you're interested in, or contact me with your
deets at dpeters@hotpads.com

Sr. DevOps Engineer:
[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=oIQW2fwg](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=oIQW2fwg)

[Sr.] Software Engineer (APIs):
[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=oMRk3fwK](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=oMRk3fwK)

[Sr.] Software Engineer (Data):
[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=oiuw2fw4](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=oiuw2fw4)

Sr. Software Engineer (Infrastructure):
[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=oFXg3fwF](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=oFXg3fwF)

-Dave, dpeters@hotpads.com

------
doberman
Doberman Design ([http://dobermandesign.com](http://dobermandesign.com)) | NYC
| Design Technologist Lead | Full-time | ONSITE

At Doberman NY, we are entrepreneurial, creative and motivated developers,
producers and designers. We love solving design challenges with the unexpected
and magical, sometimes even revolutionary. Over the years we have nurtured a
collaborative and people-focused culture because we believe that fuels
innovation, and our work-life balance is as evident as our focus on people.

We work with a broad range of technologies within full-stack development,
continuous integration, hosting and system architecture. We like to start
fresh. We don't iterate on the same products forever. You’ll feel a sense of
accomplishment when you deliver one project and tackle the next one.

In this role you will: \- Lead development efforts for innovative digital
products \- Be empowered to choose the best technology for the job \- Act as
technical advisor to interesting and forward-thinking clients \- Mentor other
design techs and lead the growth and recruitment of the NY tech team \-
Provide input to help shape new business scopes and drive more opportunities
\- Lead and contribute to development of our open source projects \-
Participate in hack days and tech talks

We want you to have: \- A broad understanding of different front end
frameworks and libraries (such as BackboneJS, Angular, Ember, etc) as well as
back end frameworks (e.g. Django, Ruby on Rails) and be able to apply them as
appropriate \- Experience with CSS, CSS frameworks (e.g. SCSS) and
methodologies (e.g. BEM) \- Be detailed oriented, especially visually as
related to UI/UX \- A passion for and curiosity about trends and developments
in technology

Our perks include 25 days PTO, benefits package, 401K. 8 hour work day is
expected, no regular overtime.

Doberman is a leading design firm based in New York, Stockholm and at our
think tank studio in Berlin. Awarded Sweden’s Best Employer (twice) and
Sweden’s Service Innovator of the Year. Interested? Please send your resume
and portfolio to work-nyc@dobermandesign.com.

------
pjumpcut
Jumpcut (YC S16) | Frontend Engineers | Full-time in Los Angeles CA |
[http://jumpcutstudios.com/](http://jumpcutstudios.com/)

At Jumpcut, we're changing online education by replacing lectures with courses
that look and feel like movies, starting with our subscription video platform
for social media.

We're looking for a front-end developer to join our engineering team! Our
stack includes React & Redux, Node, Scala, and Postgres. See why Redux here:
[https://blog.jumpcutstudios.com/why-redux-why-
now-32b3f95b59...](https://blog.jumpcutstudios.com/why-redux-why-
now-32b3f95b59b#.2efhmz6tt)

As an education company, we look for applicants who are passionate about
learning in their professional and day to day lives.

To apply, hit the website above and send in a resume. Feel free to reach out
to (peter@jumpcutstudios.com) if you have any questions.

------
funnelarun
FunnelEnvy | Sr Software Engineer | Full-Time | Bay Area or REMOTE

We're a startup near SF that focuses on Delivering Return on Traffic for
marketers through Account Based Marketing and Website Personalization.

We’re looking to bring on a Senior Software Engineer who can create and
maintain a vision for our application design and architecture that will allow
us to quickly iterate and test out new ideas and build on ideas that are
successful.

It's lots and lots of data, delivered in real time to measurably improve the
user experience.

Our stack: Node.js, Angular, MongoDB, Heroku / AWS, Hadoop, Redis

Our hiring process is an initial screen, in depth background review and a
final team assessment.

Check out the full description here: [http://www.funnelenvy.com/career/senior-
software-engineer/](http://www.funnelenvy.com/career/senior-software-
engineer/)

To apply send a cover & resume to talent [at] funnelenvy [dot] com

------
willwashburn
Tailwind | New York, NY (NYC) + Oklahoma City, OK | Fulltime

Tailwind's mission is to help brands understand what their customers want.
Starting with Pinterest and Instagram, our tools are enabling businesses to
harness the interest graph and make smarter decisions in everything they do,
from executing marketing campaigns to making merchandising decisions to
generating impactful visual content. Today, our industry leading Pinterest
Marketing, Management and Analytics platform is relied on by over 75,000
brands, such as Nike, Walmart, Disney, AOL, 3M and eBay.

Join our growing team and Take a Lead Role in:

\- Building the next generation of our Data Infrastructure, allowing it to
scale for years to come.

\- Enhancing our dataset and implementing Big Data tools to enable even more
powerful insights.

\- Using Image Recognition to capture Visual Trends across the web in any
vertical from products and fashion to travel and art.

\- Delivering Predictive Analytics that spot trends before they're actually
trends.

\- Gleaning Consumer Intent and uncovering Purchase Signals from untapped
social activity.

\- Building a beautifully intuitive product that our customer fall in love
with (don't take our word for it though, here's what some of our customers are
saying about us:
[https://twitter.com/TailwindApp/timelines/562716474574635008](https://twitter.com/TailwindApp/timelines/562716474574635008)
).

We're Looking For:

\- Data-driven, Full Stack Software Developers

\- Data Architects

\- Front-End Developers

\- Product Designers

Email me will AT tailwindapp DOT com for more info (
[https://www.tailwindapp.com](https://www.tailwindapp.com) )

~~~
chinedufn
I joined Tailwind out of school last year and it's been a blast since. I could
bore you with a list of generic perks… But instead I'll toss out something
recent and get back to this salmon and rice (;

Right now a few of us are working here and there on making React play nicely
with areas of our product that were built a few years ago. As you can imagine
this has presented some very unique, fun and oh so rewarding challenges.

This decision didn't happen overnight though. The web evolves quickly and
there are lots of shiny new libraries and frameworks to chase. More often then
not we'll pass on new toys, but when the tool seems to fit our job we'll try
it out and see how it plays into our workflow.

It's nothing short of amazing working in an engineering culture that
understands the importance of researching our options, considering the trade-
offs, and then making educated choices based on risk/time vs. reward.

Ok yeah my food is getting cold… Shoot me an email at frankie :[at]:
tailwindapp dot com if you'd like to chat :)

------
anthonysarkis
Senior C# Developer | Carma | Full-time | Onsite | Regina, SK, Canada

We are a small team of passionate individuals building state of the art
technology for auto dealers. Our technology is integrated, cloud based,
responsive, and a 10x improvement over existing offerings. Strong focus on
great software architecture. Great salary + equity. Backed by an established
Canadian auto group and part of the Microsoft BizSpark program.

One of the products we are developing is a e-commerce enabled website, a
sample is here: [https://www.drivecarma.ca](https://www.drivecarma.ca) (Try
“buying” a car, or pretend to “sell” your car. The sell estimator uses machine
learning behind the scenes to give a more accurate estimate.)

anthony.sarkis@drivecarma.ca Looking forward to hearing from you! Cheers,
Anthony

------
inversion
Code Kingdoms | Full-Stack JavaScript Developer | London, UK | Full-Time |
ONSITE

We create an advanced, web-based IDE to help children to learn to code. As
partners on the BBC micro:bit project, 1 million school children in the UK
will access the Code Kingdoms editor. Now we’re expanding into the home market
so kids can learn to code the things they already love with Code Kingdoms and
integrated, live-reloaded Minecraft modding.

Code Kingdoms are looking for a full-stack JS developer who can help build and
scale our products to be used by millions of kids worldwide. We're seeking an
entrepreneurial and highly driven developer with a track record of creating
successful, high quality software. We’re built on a JavaScript stack and make
extensive use of ES6, NodeJS and other modern, productive technologies.

Read more and apply: [https://goo.gl/UMxhK2](https://goo.gl/UMxhK2)

------
salcan
Forbes Media | NYC area | ONSITE

Forbes.com is hiring developers and other technical positions across multiple
teams. We are looking for technical, independent people who want to build some
cool stuff that's going to get in front of a lot of people.

\- Front-end Developer: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/careers-at-
forbes/2016/05/11/for...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/careers-at-
forbes/2016/05/11/forbes-career-opportunity-front-end-developer-ad-
product/#6ac036c22bf9) \- Project Manager:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/careers-at-
forbes/2016/06/24/for...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/careers-at-
forbes/2016/06/24/forbes-career-opportunity-technical-project-manager-ad-
product/#199032f176ec)

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA | Remote OK

We create Virtual Assistant(chatbot) technology exclusively for the education
market. Cognii's award winning Virtual Learning Assistant is today helping
students across the K-12, higher ed and corporate learning verticals. We have
a few immediate openings in engineering and research:

1\. Senior AI researcher

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - human-machine dialog design
    

2\. Computational Linguist/NLP Engineer

    
    
      - Linguistically process text corpora
      - information extraction
      - Regular expressions
    

3\. System Architect

    
    
      - Design, implement, deploy, manage the web platform for interactive learning
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails based scalable architecture
    

Compensation will include a salary and a significant amount of equity. Please
send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

------
KaratTeam
Karat | Expert Technical Interviewer | REMOTE

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

Join our elite community of Expert Interviewers.

As an Expert Interviewer, you will be compensated at highly competitive rates
for your interviewing expertise. The time commitment is flexible---many of our
interviews happen on nights and weekends. Some experts do 5 interviews/week
while others do over 20 interviews/week. You can work from anywhere, anytime.
You will sharpen your interviewing skills and transform the interviewing
experience for every candidate and company.

Apply Here: [http://bit.ly/296dAug](http://bit.ly/296dAug)

------
samcheng
1 point by samcheng 90 days ago

RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for almost three years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a couple
of open positions:

1) We're hiring a City Manager for our flagship San Francisco office. This
person should have strong analytical skills coupled with the ability to manage
a large and growing team of drivers and associates. This role is also
responsible for business development and managing the profitability of our San
Francisco regional operations. This is a prestigious role, and a significant
opportunity, particularly as our SF operations are co-located with our
corporate offices.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/sf-city-
manager/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/sf-city-manager/)

2) We also have an opening for a smart and experienced Brand Marketing
Manager. The idea candidate would have strong analytical skills, a good eye
for the kind of marketing that would improve our brand, and experience
creating and managing both content marketing campaigns. Since we're a growing
consumer business, this is a great role for someone who wants to to manage a
brand poised to become a household name.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-
brand/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-brand/)

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene, but want to join one with
a sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

~~~
sbierwagen
Looks like you copied a little too much from your last job post.

------
jessfranco
Los Angeles, CA - zestfinance.com - ONSITE Full-Time - VISA transfers

Interview Process: 1. Technical Google Hangout w/2 Sr. Engineers 2. Full-Day
Onsite Interview along with a Coding Homework 3. Decisions communicated within
24 hours of onsite interview

ZestFinance is a technology startup that uses machine learning and large-scale
data analysis to transform credit availability for millions of Americans.

We are committed to diversity in hiring, professional development, and
everyday discussion. Zest is determined to hire crazy smart people who are
different from each other to create broad thinking, lots of different ideas,
and by extension, the best team possible.

We are currently hiring for: Principal Software Engineers, Senior Software
Engineers, Data Engineers, Machine Learning Modelers

Full listings found here:
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

------
weswinham
Healthcare-improving UX Design Lead at PolicyStat | Indianapolis, Vancouver,
or REMOTE | Full Time

[http://grnh.se/flev3r](http://grnh.se/flev3r)

PolicyStat’s mission is to improve healthcare delivery through better
processes. We help our clients make their policies and procedures easier to
find, access, and manage.

We need a senior UX designer to lead our design process and help us take our
product to the next level. Our product team understands the importance of good
design and we need someone to help us, guide us, and teach us. We’re a
process-driven team looking for a fellow process nerd with strong opinions
about how to bake good UX design into iterative product development.

Our interview process is a portfolio review, a phone screen, a fixed-time work
sample, and a culture conversation with your future team. Full details
provided in the automated email sent out after you apply.

------
hotjar_com
Hotjar (hotjar.com) | Full Stack Developers | 100% REMOTE (but must be Europe
based) | Full-time

Come work for a growing, progressive, web analytics company. We're hiring
remote full stack developers. You will be working on developing and improving
features built primarily in JavaScript, AngularJS, Python and PostgreSQL. You
will be creating production grade JavaScript and Python code and will have the
opportunity to implement solutions designed to handle incredibly high levels
of traffic.

More about how we interview and work -
[http://careers.hotjar.com](http://careers.hotjar.com)

More about this position - [http://careers.hotjar.com/o/full-stack-
developer](http://careers.hotjar.com/o/full-stack-developer)

------
Swizec
Yup - San Francisco - ONSITE

At Yup, we're building the world's best homework help and test prep tutoring
app for high schoolers. Take out your phone, snap a pic of your homework, and
we'll match you with a tutor within 30 seconds.

Unlike other tutoring apps, we focus on actual learning. We put a lot of
effort in having the best tutors, constantly improving our tutoring fleet, and
refining our ability to measure how well students are learning.

Come work for a young startup with plenty of runway in the beginning growth
stage. Send an email straight to our CEO -> nag@yup.com

We're looking for full-time iOS and Android engineers with at least 2 years of
experience. You'll have a chance to work directly with everyone at the company
and you will have a big impact on all technical decisions.

If you have questions about the engineering team specifically, I'm very active
on HN. Contact info on profile.

For everything else -> CEO: nag@yup.com

------
Impreet
Hello Ycombinator,

Hope y'all are well this week! I am currently managing several software
development projects and am looking for recommendations on development
agencies. Offshore/near shore preferred due to certain cost constraints, but
quality is also a substantial criteria. so even if your recommendation is
onshore but has competitive pricing, I'd be open to that as well.

The projects are web apps and native mobile apps with dashboards, based on the
following technologies, so if they have expertise in the following, even
better:

node.js, angular, react AWS, Google app engine RoR - some iOS - Swift Android
- Java

Thanks a lot! much appreciated! :)

Please send your details at dd@applicoinc.com

------
wwarren
SceneDoc Inc. | Mississauga, ON, Canada | Lead Android Developer | Onsite Only
| [https://scenedoc.com](https://scenedoc.com)

We're looking for a motivated Lead Developer who can come on board and own the
SceneDoc Android app.

SceneDoc is a mobile field documentation and reporting platform used by Law
Enforcement and Government Services to increase efficiency and save time.

Requirements

* Minimum 3 years of hands-on experience with Android SDK

* Excellent communicator with experience in writing functional specs.

* Expert knowledge of UI frameworks

* Experience with Android Studio, GitHub, JSON, and interfacing with server API’s

* An undergraduate degree in Computer Science or a related discipline; or equivalent work experience

* Running code reviews and mentorship of junior developers

* A sense of humour

Bonus

* Experienced with syncing architectures in a multithreaded environment

* Exposed to security and encryption designs

* Experience in unit/functional testing with continuous integration

* Thrift API familiarity

* Realm DB

PM me, or send your resume and a short blurb about yourself to
careers@scenedoc.com

------
zeeed
Fotonic | [http://fotonic.com/](http://fotonic.com/) | Full-Time, Onsite |
Stockholm, Sweden

Fotonic is looking for an enthusiastic C++ cross-platform developer to work
with 3D cameras.

You will help developing cutting edge applications in 3D measurement,
structure our framework and keep it sharp, benchmark our applications, improve
the kernel drivers in our cameras. We are developing on Windows, ARM, Linux.
It would be nice if you had some professional experience (1-3 yr) with one or
more of the following:

C++11

Boost

Python

API/protocol design

OpenCV

PCL

Jenkins

GPU computing

We offer a 40h working week contract in a great office environment right in
the center of Stockholm with a good spirit, coffee, sometimes beers and a
start-up atmosphere where information is shared and collaboration is
mandatory. Fluent English is required, we'll teach you Swedish if you're up
for it.

Email us at coding <at> fotonic <dot> com

------
nealrs
Devpost | Full Time, Onsite | New York City (Chelsea)

Hiring: Mid-level Web Developer

Devpost helps developers get jobs & powers tons of hackathons. Learn more
about your engineering team at
[http://devpost.com/teams/devpost](http://devpost.com/teams/devpost)

Apply at: [https://www.jsco.re/9rjz](https://www.jsco.re/9rjz)

 __Qualificationwise, for the past several years, you 've been: __

\- Shipping web applications to production

\- Using Test-Driven-Development to guide your software design and catch bugs
and regressions

\- Treating software engineering as a craft and exploring it outside of your
day job

 __We 'd also like to see: __

\- Experience developing, releasing, and maintaining web applications

\- Comfort with a server-side MVC framework (e.g. Ruby on Rails, Django, etc.)

\- Ability to write elegant, readable code

\- Attention to software development fundamentals

\- Track record of collaboration and leadership in agile software
methodologies

------
ryanb
RankScience | Part-time SEO Analysts

Remote Only

We're hiring part-time SEO analysts to conduct site audits and help come up
with on-going technical SEO experiments to help clients' pages rank higher.
[http://www.ranksci.com](http://www.ranksci.com)

Knowledge of SEO, HTML, JavaScript necessary.

E-mail me directly at ryan+jobs@ranksci.com

------
jays
Naked Apartments

Full Stack Rails Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time | Anywhere, USA

Naked Apartments, a Zillow Group Company, is looking for a Full Stack Rails
Engineer determined to conceive, plan and build extraordinary features and
products. We're building an efficient organization with insightful and
creative engineers who understand business needs and priorities.

We're committed to fulfilling, challenging and interesting positions, while
maintaining a healthy work/life balance. And we're committed to making a
difference for millions of renters.

Our team is optimized for developer impact and freedom.

* A TRULY REMOTE job. We've taken Jason Fried's TED talk [1] to heart and built an entirely distributed team.

* Flexible work schedules. Work the times that work best for you. Our team cares about what gets done, not about how many hours you stare at your screen.

* We trust our engineers to help define business needs and shape them.

* Engineers get to take an idea from conception all to way to production, coupled with a team support system to get feedback and iterate quickly until you've built a something we're all proud of.

* Friendly, funny, energetic co-workers.

We want team members we can trust, who not only care deeply about well written
and tested code, but our business as well. Be ready to learn, grow, and help
the team do great things together.

Apply: [http://tiny.cc/am3mcy](http://tiny.cc/am3mcy)

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com](http://www.nakedapartments.com)

[1]
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen_at_work.html)

------
PelotonCycle
Peloton Cycle | NYC, NY | Onsite | Full-time
|[https://www.pelotoncycle.com](https://www.pelotoncycle.com)

At Peloton we are changing the way people get fit by delivering live-streaming
indoor cycling classes to the most advanced indoor bike.

Some recent press about us: [http://www.inc.com/magazine/201605/kris-
frieswick/peloton-st...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201605/kris-
frieswick/peloton-studio-cycling-home-fitness.html)

We are actively looking for: * Software Engineer (Python) -
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218650](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218650)

* Frontend Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218794](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218794)

* iOS Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/215924](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/215924)

* Android Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218049](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218049)

* Software Engineer (DevOps) - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww)

* Data Engineer- [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218812](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218812)

More info:
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers)
or just shoot us an email jobs@pelotoncycle.com

------
antonber
Lead Mobile Developer | Highrise | Raleigh-Durham, North Carolina | Full Time
| ONSITE | [http://www.highrisegame.com](http://www.highrisegame.com)

Highrise is the leading avatar-based social network on iOS. Every day, over
100,000 people use our application to make friends, keep in touch, decorate
avatars and rooms, and chat. We are a lean and profitable team with offices in
San Francisco and the American Underground in Raleigh-Durham.

As our first non-founder engineer, you'll jump into a wide array of complex
engineering challenges with a focus on developing our Android product and
integrating our Unity game engine. You'll be pair programming and working
extremely closely with our CTO.

Apply: [https://highrise-inc.workable.com/j/0BFFEBC931](https://highrise-
inc.workable.com/j/0BFFEBC931)

------
vvu
Self Lender | Austin, TX | Full Time - Onsite

Self Lender ([http://www.selflender.com](http://www.selflender.com)) helps
consumers establish credit history. We are a venture-funded, financial
services start-up based in downtown Austin. You'll be joining a small
engineering team (currently 4 engineers) working on a wide range of technical
challenges.

Our tech stack includes: Python, Flask, Postgres, Redis, ES6, React, AWS,
Elasticsearch, Docker, Terraform

We're currently looking for the following as we scale out our team: * DevOps
Engineer * Front-End Engineer * Full-Stack Engineer

Think you can contribute in other ways? Don't hesitate to reach out to us.

Send your resume to jobs@selflender.com if you're interested or check out our
careers page at
[https://www.selflender.com/careers](https://www.selflender.com/careers).

------
alosarv
SOCi | San Diego, CA | Fulltime | Onsite | QA Engineer |
[https://www.meetsoci.com/](https://www.meetsoci.com/)

SOCi is a new age social media management platform that is reinventing the
process of managing hundreds of social media accounts in a time-efficient
manner. We are looking for a QA Engineer to help us keep delivering quality,
bug-free software to our users and partners while retaining our fast
development process. Apply at
[https://soci.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15](https://soci.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15)

We are also on the lookout for Sr. Software Engineers for LAMP / BackboneJS,
fulltime, remote or onsite. Contact careers@meetsoci.com.

Interview process is a 90 minute Skype call with a couple of coding exercises
plus a meet-the-team (onsite or group call).

------
gaoprea
Arnia Software | Bucharest, Romania | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a top tier technology services company and one of the most successful
companies in Romania that continues to be independent.

We have challenging projects, flexible hours, nicest people, and the greatest
offices in Victory Square in Bucharest. We contribute to half a dozen open
source projects, we operate the #1 humor site in Romania (hint: TNR), and we
do a lot of other cool stuff. We are a flat organization built by developers
for developers.

Looking for top technical skills backed by strong academic background.
Multiple positions are available:

\- Computer Vision specialists with experience in industry projects

\- Entry and mid-level Java developers for financial technology

\- Senior web front-end (React) and back-end (PHP) developers for self-service
ticketing software

\- Senior Dynamics AX developers for HR and payroll administration software

To apply, or to chat about other oportunities, drop me a line at <my
handle>[@]arnia.ro

------
pauljz
Clover Health | San Francisco, New Jersey | ONSITE | Full time

Clover Health is driving down costs and producing improved health outcomes
with a unique health insurance plan. We use sophisticated analytics and custom
software to direct our own clinical staff to coordinate care for our members.
We have a proven model we're scaling out. We're focusing on elderly and low-
income patients that stand to benefit from our model the most. Come improve
people's lives and be part of a new way of thinking in an old, trillion dollar
industry!

We recently closed our series C and are hiring across a whole bunch of roles
in product, engineering, data science, security, compliance, marketing,
clinical care, insurance ops, you name it.

[https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Designer, Developer Advocate, Engineering, Support

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a fourteen-person team (SF, Fort Worth, Victoria, Barcelona) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks - competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring across the company, including design, engineering, and
marketing; in particular:

* Developer Advocate - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jd/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jd/)

* Lead Product Designer - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063j2/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063j2/)

* Support Engineer - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06h7h/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06h7h/)

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/) or
email jobs@rollbar.com

~~~
BrandonM
I don't see any marketing listings on the jobs page?
([https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/))

------
wschroed
The McDonnell Genome Institute at Washington University | St. Louis, MO |
Full-time | ONSITE

I am looking for a non-entry level software developer to join my
Applications/LIMS team at the McDonnell Genome Institute! We are currently
working on projects in the areas of cloud storage, cloud compute, high-speed
data transfer, and laboratory automation. If you are interested, please search
for job 33387 at [https://jobs.wustl.edu/](https://jobs.wustl.edu/), and apply
through the system. They will pass along the information, and I will email
you. Naturally, I'll answer questions here, too.

The interview process is the application, a work sample test plus phone
interview to cover the test, and a tour of the lab.

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA or Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full-Time
[https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)

We're a YC company looking to hire engineers #2-5. We're building the
subscription management platform. You may have seen us on HN a while back.
This is a great opportunity to make a big impact at the company.

We're looking for full-stack or back-end candidates. If back-end, it'd be
great if you could wear multiple hats for now, including assisting with ops-
like duties. Experience scaling large-scale webapps/services is a huge plus.
Experience in data science / data analysis is a huge plus.

Stack: React, Relay, Node.JS, Postgres. Open to other stacks for back-end, as
most of the back-end is in event-driven background jobs.

If you're smart and love solving problems, email me: jobs+hn@truebill.com

------
ryands
Grio | San Francisco, CA | full time

Grio is a boutique consulting company located in SOMA (2nd and Howard). We are
a very flat 40 person org, (mostly engineering!). The founders are devs and we
have a dev-focused culture. We focus on building top-quality web and mobile
applications for a wide variety of clients.

We are looking for mid to senior level full-stack web developers right now.
You should have a CS degree or relevant experience. Should have experience
with Java, angular, node, and/or other popular web frameworks. We work in a
wide variety of industries and engineers work directly with clients, so
interest in learning and excitement about taking on a wide variety of
challenges is a must!

Contact jobs@grio.com and mention "Ryan's HN Post" if you're interested! Check
us out at [http://grio.com/](http://grio.com/)

------
derstang
Wallaby Financial / Bankrate, Inc. Austin, TX and Pasadena, CA ONSITE

Pasadena: [https://www.walla.by/careers](https://www.walla.by/careers) Austin:
[http://www.creditcards.com/careers/](http://www.creditcards.com/careers/)

We build intelligent personal finance software to help you save money, earn
rewards, and manage your credit for several brands such as Wallaby,
CreditCards.com, and more.

Hiring for: Director, Mobile Engineer (Pasadena) ScrumMaster (Pasadena) Front
End Engineers (Pasadena & Austin) QA Engineers (Pasadena) Lead Data Engineer
(Austin) Web Services Engineer (Austin) Platform Engineer (Austin) Systems
Engineer/Network Security (Austin)

Interview process: Apply at site and mention HackerNews. Phone screen, in
person, two rounds. No trick questions, games, or gimmicks.

------
ao2016
About Objects | Reston, VA | ONSITE

About Objects is Hiring Junior/Senior Java Developers

At About Objects, you'll work beside some really great folks who love what
they do. Our team of passionate and like-minded individuals never shy away
from an opportunity to learn or share creative software solutions. Whatever
you're building, you'll be a key contributor from day one, while being
mentored by the best.

We're seeking Java developers to work on an exciting engagement within the
healthcare industry. Join us in a dynamic environment building REST services
that support patient monitoring, medical records, doctor workflows, and
hospital management.

We're looking for Java developers who:

\- Can design and build scalable RESTFul web services

\- Have an understanding of common design patterns

\- Have significant experience with GIT

Preferred experience in:

\- RESTful Web Servies - JAX-RS preferable

\- Oracle

\- JDBC, SQL

\- Unit

\- Tomcat

\- Chef

\- Crucible

\- Jenkins

\- GIT

\- Behave

To apply, send your resume to careers@aboutobjects.com

------
Taskworld
Taskworld ([http://taskworld.com](http://taskworld.com)) | Bangkok, Thailand |
Fulltime | On Site

We are looking for Web Developers & Mobile Application Developers (iOS &
Android).

Want to work for the fastest growing software companies in BKK? Taskworld is a
project management software, launched by Fred Mouawad.
[https://taskworld.com/careers/](https://taskworld.com/careers/)

\- Our Company: [https://goo.gl/xUwYp3](https://goo.gl/xUwYp3) \- Our Product:
[https://goo.gl/GWZpYx](https://goo.gl/GWZpYx) \- Development Tech:
[https://goo.gl/rMGIP2](https://goo.gl/rMGIP2)

------
danweaver
Exosite | Minneapolis, MN | UI Lead | onsite

Exosite ([https://exosite.com](https://exosite.com)) provides a platform for
the internet of things, primarily targeted at industrial automation and white
goods product developers. Our bread and butter is helping old school hardware
manufacturers connect their product to the internet.

You are a front end dev with experience delivering single page apps with an
element of real time behavior. You help guide other UI devs toward good
development practices-- that's the "lead" part of the job. This position is in
our products group building developer tools, so experience with any of these
is a plus: 1. hardware hacking 2. building developer-facing tools 3. building
SaaS products. Our UI stack is React/Redux and Node.

If this sounds like you, please contact me at my username at exosite dot com.

------
anewman15
Full Stack JavaScript Developer | Wirestorm Innovatons | Full Time |
Bucharest, Romania (Remote)

We are looking for an awesome Full Stack JavaScript Developer. This is a full
time position and we are looking for someone to start immediately. The right
candidate should be looking to contribute at a company that is fast-paced and
team-centric. You should possess excellent development skills as well as
strong technical documentation skills. A good sense of humor and pleasant
personality always scores big points with our team.

More details here:

[https://wirestorm.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=73](https://wirestorm.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=73)

------
josh_carterPDX
Brightwork ([http://brightwork.io](http://brightwork.io)) | Chicago, Il. |
Full-Stack Developer (contract/on-site)

Brightwork is a platform that cuts the back end application development time
in half by providing a robust and reliable API to enable developers to build
fast and scale. They can also switch APIs on the fly without having to recode
or redeploy their application.

[http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/full-stack-javascript-
engi...](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/full-stack-javascript-engineer-
contract)

We are currently in Techstars and need a full-stack dev resource to help with
some heavy lifting while we focus on the program. There is a possibility you
could be hired fulltime if you're willing to relocate to Portland, OR. when
we're finished in the fall.

------
chriscampbell
ReviewTrackers
([http://www.reviewtrackers.com/](http://www.reviewtrackers.com/)) | Full-
stack Engineers, UI Engineer & Test Engineer | Chicago | Onsite

We believe the voice of the customer matters and we build tools to help
businesses listen to them.

We have created an environment where employees can learn, grow and do the best
work of their careers. We are seeking motivated individuals who wish to learn
new things, contribute great things, and be the best version of themselves.

Polyglot shop primarily using Go (golang) and React.js.

Learn more about us:
[http://www.reviewtrackers.com/careers](http://www.reviewtrackers.com/careers)
Job descriptions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/reviewtrackers/](https://jobs.lever.co/reviewtrackers/)

------
shangle
ZeroCater - San Francisco - ONSITE
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

Help bring people and ideas together through food. Our engineers appreciate
good design, whether it’s clean API or good UI. Enjoy working with Python or
Ruby and have worked with Django or Rails. Here are our technical roles we
currently looking for:

    
    
      - Engineering Manager
      - Full-Stack Engineers
      - Head of Product
    

The work we do is bringing tens of thousands of people together every day.
Shared meals are a fundamental human experience. To us, food fosters
relationships and new ideas. We’re obsessed with improving our customers’
lives by making every meal count.

Contact people@zerocater.com or
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

------
TheHunter
\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Social Tables | Washington, DC | Full Stack JS | Full-Time (Onsite)

Social Tables is one of the hottest #DCtech startups with excellent employees,
culture, and revenue numbers. We’re ~125 employees in an awesome newly
renovated downtown DC office steps from metro center.

===

Reasons you should be working at Social Tables:

\- Full Stack JS

\- Solid combination of cutting and bleeding edge tech in production

\- Hiring talented engineers from junior to senior

\- Everyone gets stock

\- Committed to hiring good

\- Committed to helping you grow as an engineer

\- [https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables](https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables)

I’m Hunter@socialtables.com (Dir. of Engineering). Feel free to apply online
or email me directly to talk / get the inside track.

* Happy to talk about non dev roles too.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
britt-falcon
Falcon.io is hiring developers in Copenhagen (onsite) - mainly Java Backend,
but Python Backend or JavaScript Frontend jobs are also available.

Falcon is a SaaS company that provides a Customer Experience platform, so we
have a range of different products to work on and lots of data to work with.

We are looking for developers that are passionate without being religious. You
love experimenting but also strive for excellence.

We like to see what you build so we usually send a little challenge as part of
the recruitment process which you get to discuss with our Director of
Engineering. Read more about Falcon and our Backend engineering job here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/falcon/b72d99ae-23b6-4cce-
bb51-d79b330...](https://jobs.lever.co/falcon/b72d99ae-23b6-4cce-
bb51-d79b3303a20b)

------
chris1tava
Timehop is hiring for senior iOS engineer(s) | NYC | Onsite Imagine a job
where you are creating the best time machine on the market.

Welcome to Timehop where your in depth knowledge of the iOS platform will help
millions of people around the world remember the past. Our digital footprints
are growing exponentially and we have more 'old' photos and old content than
ever before. Yet most of the internet remains focused on 'new' which presents
Timehop a huge opportunity. Backed by the same investors as Twitter, Tumblr,
and Foursquare, we're creating an entirely new industry out of old content.

Are you ready to build the future of the past?

Well. You've read thus far, why don't you apply already:
[http://timehop.com/joinus/ios/index.html](http://timehop.com/joinus/ios/index.html)

------
castout
Big Cartel | Sr Dev Ops Engineer | REMOTE, Full-time, US citizen only | Apply
at [http://grnh.se/4x63lh](http://grnh.se/4x63lh)

Utilizing in house and cloud infrastructure we support the software that
powers tens of thousands of sales every day for our store owners. The right
person for the job has a good breadth of experience in the areas of
networking, linux administration, performance tuning, automation, and
security. We’re looking for someone who loves getting their hands dirty and
leaves a trail of awesome in their wake.

Big Cartel is home to nearly a million designers, musicians, makers, and other
artists. Your work will be a critical part of keeping them happy and
productive. [https://www.bigcartel.com/jobs/](https://www.bigcartel.com/jobs/)

------
SingularDTV
SingularDTV.com | NYC/Remote | Freelance/Part-Time/Full-Time

SingularDTV.com is a blockchain entertainment studio now hiring
writers/bloggers, community managers, social networkers and redditiers versed
in Ethereum/blockchain/crypto to build our in-house Social Media/Publicity
Division.

SingularDTV is producing the sci-fi adventure television show, 'Singular', as
well as documentary films about Ethereum, decentralization and the blockchain.
We have partnered with ConsenSys to build a rights/revenue/royalty management
platform and on-demand portal for our films/TV.

SingularDTV is building a decentralized entertainment industry on Ethereum. We
are launching our tokenized ecosystem later this summer.

Serious and motivated applicants please email zach.lebeau@singulardtv.com to
learn more.

------
nihaar
Groupon - Palo Alto, San Francisco, CA - ONSITE

Groupon is hiring product managers of all levels in the SF Bay Area. No
introduction needed on what Groupon does. Join us in disrupting the local
space. We have a great team that's passionate about the local space and works
incredibly hard to improve how people find things to eat, see and do in their
neighborhood. We're working on many challenges - from improving our local data
(quality, accuracy, canonicalization for terabytes of data) to improving
customer and merchant engagement within our mobile apps.

If you love local, Groupon is the place be. You can email me personally at
nihgupta@groupon.com or view our job postings here:
[https://jobs.groupon.com/categories/product-
management](https://jobs.groupon.com/categories/product-management)

------
SnowflakeSF
Snowflake Computing | San Mateo, CA | Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

Snowflake is reinventing the data warehouse, enabling companies to bring
together all users, all data, and all workloads in a single elastic cloud
service. We are a team of professionals with a mission to safely store,
transform, and analyze business data, making it easy for all companies to
quickly gain insight from their information.

We’re hiring talented Software Engineers to join us! This position will work
directly with our engineering team to evolve our elastic, large scale, high-
performance computing environment. We need smart engineers who can pick up and
understand complex technical areas quickly--and are enthusiastic about
building new technologies! This role has the potential to work in a variety of
product areas.

Responsibilities: \- Design and develop features, understand customer
requirements and meet business goals. \- Build high quality and highly
reliable software to meet the needs to the largest customers \- Analyze and
improve the performance, scalability, and high availability of large scale
distributed systems and the query processing engine.

We are looking for someone with: \- 1+ years industry experience creating
commercial software products \- Fluency in Java, C++ or Javascript preferred.
\- Excellent computer science fundamentals and problem solving skills \-
Excellent programming skills and ability to work in Linux environment \-
Bachelor’s degree or foreign equivalent in Computer Science, Software
Engineering or related field \- Able to work on-site in our downtown San Mateo
office

You can apply for this position at -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=onV72fwb&s=email](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=onV72fwb&s=email)

We have other engineering positions open as well -
[http://www.snowflake.net/about/careers/](http://www.snowflake.net/about/careers/)

Questions? Please email emily.gerhard@snowflake.net

------
basecase_com
BaseCase | Berlin, Germany | Software Engineer |
[http://basecase.com](http://basecase.com) | Remote, Visa

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented front-end and back-end developers. Our technology
stack is Javascript / jQuery / HTML5 on the back-end, and Python / MySQL on
the back-end. But you don't need experience in our stack - we know a good
developer can learn on the job. You can apply here:

-) [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr)

Currently our biggest 'gap' is on the front-end, so I'd like to particularly
encourage Javascript/UI/UX experts to apply.

We're also looking for OpenERP / Odoo developers, to ensure our smooth
operations:

-) [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/)

We can support remote workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a work
visa for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

Some relevant background videos:

-) [http://basecase.com/company/careers](http://basecase.com/company/careers)

-) [http://basecase.com/platform/video/](http://basecase.com/platform/video/)

Our hiring process involves 'offline' programming tests followed by ~2
interviews.

Cheers,

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO

~~~
basecase_com
I've decided to simplify the recruitment process, due to some criticisms in
this thread (some I would disagree with, some fair). New applicants will
follow this process:

1\. New applicants receive an outline of the salary range, the working
environment, our products, and the remaining recruitment process (our "FAQ").

2\. "Software architecture" test (3.5hrs - 6hrs avg, 9hr max)

3\. ~2 1hr interviews

4\. Offer

The 'software architecture' test document has also been expanded, so that more
information is provided on what we're looking for exactly.

Since everything is disclosed in step 1, people can make an informed decision
on whether to proceed. This differs with the previous process in that one
needed to pass a screening test before receiving this document.

Notes:

-) All applicants receive explicit accept / rejection emails (this has always been the case)

-) I will try to reduce the review time for the tests (I'm involving more people)

Regards,

Diarmuid / CTO of BaseCase

------
typpo
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF | Onsite

Zenysis helps governments and international organizations analyze large
amounts of data for insights that save lives. Developing countries use our
product to deliver emergency aid to millions of people in need, stop
infectious disease outbreaks, deliver lifesaving vaccines to millions of
children, and more.

As one of the first engineers, you'll be responsible for development of our
data integration and analysis platform, working closely with the founders to
grow the company. You will also travel around the world to connect with vastly
underserved populations, understand their problems, and build software that
will impact entire countries.

Email ian@zenysis.com if you're interested. Some more details here:
[http://www.zenysis.com/jobs](http://www.zenysis.com/jobs)

~~~
zump
How are you allowed to run this company while working for Google?

~~~
typpo
I don't anymore - haven't updated some of my profiles yet as I've been focused
on other things. I'll do that now :)

~~~
zump
What is the churn like from GOOG to startups?

------
arbesfeld
AppHub - Boston, MA | Onsite | Full time

[https://apphub.io](https://apphub.io)

We build tools that make developers more productive. Our products are
LogRocket, which helps developers quickly solve bugs, and AppHub Deploy, which
allows developers to update mobile applications easily and instantly.

Developers spend millions of hours grappling with unintelligent systems.
Instead of solving tough engineering problems, developers are occupied with
tasks that could be automated or assisted by well-designed tools.

Our mission is to empower engineers by building tools that eliminate tedious
and redundant, time-consuming work. We believe that thoughtfully-designed,
data-driven systems can make every software developer 10x more productive and
happy.

We are a young and enthusiastic team of engineers based in Kendall Square.
Reach out to jobs@apphub.io and let's get coffee!

------
wuliwong
Synthro Inc. - Portland, OR

We are looking for to fill two positions:

1 Senior Front-end Engineer (ReactJS, MobX) 1 Senior Back-end Engineer
(Golang, Cassandra, Redis, Docker, AWS)

Message me on twitter if you're interested:
[https://twitter.com/patrickjbradley](https://twitter.com/patrickjbradley) or
on HN.

At Synthro we have created a new paradigm for viewing and interacting with
data in the browser and are using it to build an application for
collaboration. Our technology stack consists of Cassandra, Redis, Golang and
ReactJS. We have developed the core of a novel user experience which has
demanding data requirements for our server­side applications. As an engineer
at Synthro you will have the opportunity to work on new and challenging
problems in the presentation, delivery and distributed storage of large (but
human-sized) sets of data.

ONSITE

------
BHSPitMonkey
HelloSign (YC W11) | San Francisco (Market St.) | ONSITE

HelloSign is a leading provider of eSignatures, allowing users to sign
documents when, where, and how they want. HelloSign has seen tremendous growth
over the past two years, primarily through word-of-mouth, and we are now
focusing on building the future of legal agreements. We are funded by some of
the top investors in the valley, including Y Combinator, Greylock, Google
Ventures, and US Venture Partners.

We're currently hiring for the following positions:

Elixir Engineer - [http://grnh.se/igt6y8](http://grnh.se/igt6y8)

Sr. Security Engineer - [http://grnh.se/uimyt2](http://grnh.se/uimyt2)

Security & Compliance Program Manager -
[http://grnh.se/g4l3to](http://grnh.se/g4l3to)

------
natelyman
Fanatics | Sr Software Engineer - Cloud Platform | San Mateo CA or Boulder CO
| Full-Time | ONSITE or Remote

Fanatics is looking for several Sr Software Engineers to join our Cloud
Engineering team. We are in the beginning phases of building all new platforms
to support the growth of our business. Most of our new platforms will be
deployed to AWS and we have formed a Cloud Engineering team to build expertise
in AWS.

If you are a talented software engineer with AWS experience we'd love to talk
to you. If you're a talented software engineer that doesn't have AWS
experience, we'd still love to talk to you. We're open to sending the right
candidates to training at AWS in Seattle.

Just in case you haven't heard of Fanatics, I'll give you the short version.
We are the #1 Licensed Sports Retailer online. We have our own sites
(Fanatics.com, FansEdge.com) but we also power most major sports leagues
commerce sites (NFL Shop, NBA Store, NHL Shop, MLB Shop, NASCAR, MLS, etc...).
We aren't just their commerce partner, we handle everything from
inventory/warehouse, customer service, and marketing.

These positions are located in San Mateo CA at our all new Bay Area HQ. We are
willing to have these positions be remote for the right candidate.

If you're a sports fan you'll love Fanatics, even if you're not a sports fan
the technology problems we're solving will keep you more than engaged.

Job Description:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=FANA&cws=1&rid=1094)

If you're interested email me at nlyman at fanatics.com

Technologies: AWS (CloudFormation, EC2, ECS, RDS, S3, Lambda, you get the
picture) Python (Standalone applications and Serverless) NodeJS (Standalone
applications and Serverless) Hashicorp tools such as Consul and Vault

~~~
achanda358
By remote do you mean in US or international?

------
lauram427
Bluebeam Software’s awesome engineers develop intuitive applications that
revolutionize how people collaborate and share data in real time. As part of
the Bluebeam team, you will use your expertise to design and develop customer-
centric applications. We are hiring for our Pasadena headquarters and remote
offices in Boston, San Diego, and Chicago:

• Lead Developers (2)

• Mid-level/Sr. Web Application Developers

• mid-level/Sr. Frontend developers

• Mid-level/Sr. Developers for our Xamarin / Mobile and Mac teams

Learn more about these and other opportunities (and our culture) here:
[http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering](http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering).

Please apply through the appropriate posting or reach out to
laura.marks@bluebeam.com.

~~~
jeff303
Please don't use the word "rem0te" when it is actually ONSITE Boston, San
Diego, or Chicago. It messes up people's search queries and filters.

------
pablocas
Microsoft | Redmond, WA | ONSITE | Software Engineer

The Azure Search team is looking for a creative software engineer with
background on distributed systems, cloud platforms and/or search technologies
to join the core engineering team.

Work with us to build parts of the Azure cloud platform. We're a startup
within the company, growing our business with great autonomy and focused on
delivering customer value.

Read more about how we think about startups, big companies and customer value
here: [https://medium.com/@pabloc/a-startup-at-
microsoft-43dd2a78b9...](https://medium.com/@pabloc/a-startup-at-
microsoft-43dd2a78b9f5)

If you're interested ping me at pablo.castro (@) microsoft (.) com (no
recruiters please)

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Help make healthcare great! Join the Qardio team and help us make heart health
better and cheaper for everyone. If you love working with and integrated
hardware/app/cloud platform and seeing the fruit of your work shipping to the
shelves of major retailers, get in touch. We are looking for:

* Senior Java Developer, San Francisco, CA

* Senior iOS Developer, San Francisco, CA

* VP of Engineering, San Francisco, CA

* Embedded Software Engineer, San Francisco, CA

* Analog Electronic Engineer, San Francisco, CA

* Digital Electronic Engineer, San Francisco, CA

* Technical Writer, San Francisco, CA

* Product Designer, San Francisco, CA

[https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com) Our offices are in
downtown SF.

To apply, visit
[https://www.getqardio.com/careers/](https://www.getqardio.com/careers/) or
email [stars at getqardio.com]

~~~
wyclif
Has the technical writer role been filled? I don't see it on the careers page.
Thanks!

------
djd20
[http://tauri-tec.com](http://tauri-tec.com) | Full Stack Python Hacker |
Canterbury, London, Dubai, Bangalore | REMOTE in reasonable timezone | Full-
Time

Looking to join a small 4 person, casual, team of PhD's/Unix hackers who pride
themselves on quality? Looking for a well run, well established, 10 year old
company to work with? Do you love python, postgres, pyramid and sqlalchemy?

Drop us a line - we're working on a large, well funded, project where we
process (for search & convenient reading) thousands of documents a day for the
finance industry and need a solid pair of hands with a sense of humor and a
life outside of work. This involves a pile of aws infrastructure, and a fair
amount of tricky reporting and data-collection work, as well as things like
'similar to this document' and surrounding compliance. Lots of good
concurrency issues and careful balancing of resources & profiling profiling
profiling... and testing!

As pretty much everything we do is based on open source libraries we try to
contribute back where we can, have contributed small patches to sqlalchemy &
deform.

We will happily consider a range of experiences, but would prefer someone who
is familiar with our tool-chain, any experience with elastic search &
recommendation mechanisms a plus. Some frontend js/css knowlege, and sysadmin
(ansible, linux) knowledge welcome too although we are happy to share
internally.

Our main dev office is in Canterbury, Kent, but we have a presence in Dubai
(Astrolabs in JLT) and Bangalore, as well as space available in a London
office near Baker st. Depending on location we may need you to have
appropriate visas in place already.

Drop us an email to contact at our domain name with a CV, and any work you may
have open sourced online.

Our interview process will usually involve a skype chat, followed by a group
chat with the whole team. Depending on background we may ask you to complete a
task or two.

------
adasta
Near Earth Autonomy (www.nearearth.aero)| Pittsburgh, PA |
Software/Electronics Engineer | On Site Full time - Visa Sponsorship

Near Earth Autonomy is developing a future where unmanned aircraft are
commonplace and safe. Our technology enables unmanned aircraft ranging in
scale from sub-meter to full scale to autonomously inspect, map, survey, and
transport. We work on applications in infrastructure maintenance, agriculture,
mining, emergency response, and cargo delivery. We are serious about system
design, development, and real-world testing, and delivering to customers
working, useful systems. If you too believe that unmanned aircraft systems are
poised to revolutionize the skies please apply through our website
www.nearearth.aero/jobs.html and mention Hacker News in your application.

------
Endgame_hired
Join the Fight! Endgame Engineering Hiring Event 7/14 in SF.

Endgame is a cyber security company building a revolutionary product that will
change how companies combat adversaries. We're growing our SF office and
looking for engineers who have built and shipped multiple products to join the
team. Working with cutting edge technology is at the core of what we do.

Interested in learning more? Sign up to learn all about us at
spotoffers.endgame.com ...that's right! We're handing out offers right then
and there.

Need more info? Check us out at [https://www.endgame.com/life-
endgame](https://www.endgame.com/life-endgame). Job descriptions found here:
[https://www.endgame.com/career-openings](https://www.endgame.com/career-
openings).

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Growth Marketer | Onsite (SF) or Remote |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp. Our core program is
an immersive where students only pay tuition when they get a job. We're a
mission-driven company with the goal of launching a million high-growth
careers around the world while having fun doing so.

We have a best-in-class student experience that we're beginning to offer to
the market through different modalities and products which opens up
significant new markets and growth potential. There is a lot of room to
improve the breadth, depth, and analytics around our acquisition channels…
which is where you come in.

We're seeking a highly versatile hustler with strong previous startup
experience who will lead our core marketing channels and top-of-funnel
efforts. This will require you to have very strong skills along both content-
driven and paid acquisition axes as well as a creative eye for hacking new
channels. You will also interface directly with our product/engineering team
to help put together A/B tests and other product experiments, so the role is
decidedly cross-discipline and strong product/technical comfort is a must.

This is not a micromanaged role for individuals looking to "get into" startups
but rather a high ownership position where you will be accountable for
delivering results. Only individuals with a proven track record of success
will be considered.

Requirements:

* 3+ years in a growth or marketing role at a startup with demonstrable track record of results

* Strong track record working with paid campaigns, producing content, tracking analytics and sourcing creative for campaigns.

* Comfort developing and executing a growth strategy.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your general awesomeness.

------
kellyBT
BitTorrent, Inc. | San Francisco | Full Time, On-site | jobs.bittorrent.com

Our BitTorrent Now and Live teams are seeking candidates.

* Front End Developer

* C++ Engineer

* Senior Web Developer

Please apply at
[http://www.bittorrent.com/company/about/jobs/](http://www.bittorrent.com/company/about/jobs/)

------
ryguytilidie
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more
thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home. We have an amazing team
of talented and passionate engineers and data scientists. We are looking for
data scientists, front-end engineers, and generalist software engineers to
help us change the real estate industry. Leadership experience is a plus.

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most
important transaction. Please email directly at: hannah@opendoor.com

------
venacareers
C# Developer | VENA | Full-time | TORONTO, CA

Who are we? Check out the awesome work we’re up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io)

You will be responsible for building the next generation of Vena’s Windows
offerings. You value solving complex and interesting problems. At Vena, you
will fill that core need by leveraging Excel Interop/VBA, LINQ, lambda
functions, JSON-based Web Services, parallelization, and more to create
awesome features in conjunction with our back-end server’s in-memory cube,
transforming Excel into a data powerhouse.

We can’t wait to hear from you! Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/29hgbI9](http://bit.ly/29hgbI9)

------
apinstein
Tourbuzz | Atlanta, GA | Front-End Devs, Full-Stack Team Lead, Director of
Engineering, CX Specialists | REMOTE [US timezones] or ONSITE

Tourbuzz is Real Estate Photography & Listing Marketing platform, used by
professional photographers to deliver online real estate experiences to over
2M visitors a month. We are bootstrapped & profitable.

Founding CTO recently stepped into to CEO role; we have lots of leadership
opportunities for software development leaders.

We have a great distributed engineering team with a home base in Atlanta. With
a team of 12, we are still small enough to offer a great diversity of project
exposure but mature enough to focus on sustainable product development.

[http://about.tourbuzz.net/careers/](http://about.tourbuzz.net/careers/)

------
realdlee
BuildZoom (YC Winter 2013) - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.buildzoom.com](http://www.buildzoom.com) \- Full-time - Onsite
Only

We're a remodeling/construction platform that takes the pain out of remodeling
and construction projects like kitchen remodeling and custom home builds.
We're growing fast (1M+ visitors/month). Come join our awesome team in our
beautiful office in Soma. We're looking for talented engineers (full-stack,
front-end, data).

* [https://www.buildzoom.com/team](https://www.buildzoom.com/team)

* [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

You can apply directly via the link above, but feel free to ping me directly
to learn more (dlee at …).

------
Darinspired
C3 IoT ([https://www.c3iot.com](https://www.c3iot.com)) | Redwood City, CA |
Full-time | Onsite | Visa OK

The IoT is shaping the future of business processes.

Tom Siebel founded C3 to tackle the impending market shift in smart devices
and real-time data. By combining unique data processing methods with machine
learning at petabyte scale, C3 enables the enterprise to take action on
smarter and more timely insights in near real-time (like diagnosing a heart
attack before it happens or enabling PG&E to reduce their energy waste).

We're looking for great people in Data Science, Machine Learning,
Applications, UI/Frameworks, and Platform engineering.

Please reach out to me at Darin.matuzic@c3iot.com to learn more.

------
sabalaba
Dreamscope | Mobile Software Engineer - iOS | Palo Alto, CA (University Ave.)
| Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring a Software Engineer with iOS experience. You'll be working with
our team to continue to build our product used by hundreds of thousands of
users. Math, EE, CS, or Physics degree. If you love math and software
engineering, you'll fit right in.

Required experience:

\- Experience shipping multiple Objective-C apps that are currently available
in the app store.

\- An aptitude for design, ability to innovate using all of the tools
available for iOS Ideal candidates will have:

\- Multiple apps in the app store.

\- A track record of making high quality mobile user experiences.

\- Proficiency with basic computer vision and image processing. Desire to gain
skills in training neural networks and implementing state of the art deep
learning research.

To apply, please email your resume and github link to: s[at]lambdal.com

------
groualland
Cloudmark Labs | Paris, France | Full time, on site

We develop the Gateway product, a high performance, high scalability, multi-
protocol, message processing software solution written in C using advanced
techniques (event programming, multi-threading, lock-less approaches) on
Linux.

We are looking for a Junior and a Senior Software Developer to join our team
in Paris.

You're fluent in C, French and English and love system programming ? Check out
the detailed offers here:

\- Senior:
[https://www.cloudmark.com/en/careers/tGWmZO](https://www.cloudmark.com/en/careers/tGWmZO)

\- Junior:
[https://www.cloudmark.com/en/careers/7P97BH](https://www.cloudmark.com/en/careers/7P97BH)

------
jonalonso
ONSITE Email Analyst Holiday Inn Club Vacations Orlando Florida We are a
growing resort company with 28 resorts strong and looking to acquire more
resorts throughout the US, This position is to work for the rental side of the
business were you will be focused on heads in beds. We have about 700 - 800
leads a month we are needing to convert and create drip campaigns for.

Interested?

Read more on position:[https://jobs.holidayinnclub.com/job/kissimmee/email-
marketin...](https://jobs.holidayinnclub.com/job/kissimmee/email-marketing-
specialist/859/2537478) Apply by sending your resume to
ejones@holidayinnclub.com

------
ltrecruit1
​Lending Tree, Inc. | Charlotte, NC | ONSITE |
[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com) Email us at:
jobs@lendingtree.com

Must be local or willing to relocate

Who we are: LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools,
advice, products and services for critical transactions and financial
decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Back-end Developers:

You're a crack-shot in your back-end language of choice. Our system matches
users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time. Needless to say,
we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot. Our back-end
systems are written in C#, Java using Redis, Mongo, and SQLServer. You might
know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to learn.
Regardless, you can impress us in your language of choice. You understand
algorithms matter. You also understand sloppy database access could make that
ugly n^2 algorithm look absolutely blazing fast.

You love to code. You've built stuff. Stuff you can show us. Stuff you can't
wait to show us. You know the right technology implemented the right way
matters.

We're looking for both Senior and Junior back-end engineers. If you're a
Senior Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few years. You've
scaled to thousands or maybe millions of users.

If you're a Junior engineer, you love to code and you're good at it. You're
smart, You're passionate, and most of all you can't wait to get started. (New
grads please apply!)

Where we are:

Charlotte, NC. If you're into great weather and a central location (our
airport is an American hub) you should check us out. You can pick great urban
living (Uptown's 4th ward is the place to be) or get yourself a huge house (at
reasonable prices) in the burbs. The standard of living for an engineer
doesn't get any better than this.

------
antiffan
First Step Coding | San Francisco, CA | Part time | ONSITE

I am hiring part-time Ruby and JavaScript instructors to help me introduce
beginners to the world of coding.

First Step Coding is not a bootcamp. We offer a 4 week part-time prep program
for people who are considering a career change, before they make the leap into
a larger investment in their coding education.

Courses are in evenings from 6:30pm-9:30pm PST, so you don't have to quit your
day job to help out as an instructor.

You also do not need to have teaching experience to apply. This is a great way
to try out teaching with a light commitment if it's something you've thought
about before.

You can reach me at: andy@firststepcoding.com You can read more info about the
program at: [http://firststepcoding.com](http://firststepcoding.com)

------
djfm
PrestaShop <www.prestashop.com> | Paris, France | Full Time - Onsite

(Senior || Very Good) UX Designer

ASAP

We develop open-source e-Commerce software that powers over 250,000 shops
worldwide.

We have a cool project to push e-Commerce one step further, I'm the PM and I'm
looking for someone who's very good at user research, providing tons of crazy
ideas we can test, and saying no to obvious mistakes.

The job is in Paris but we all speak English so there's really no problem if
you don't speak French.

Interview will mostly be a workshop with you within the team where we try to
come up together with a solution to an e-Commerce related problem. Of course
there'll be some unavoidable regular interviews but we're more after talent
than good talking.

If interested just email me directly at fmdj@prestashop.com.

We have good people, good tech, you could have a lot of fun.

------
annika_nb
NEVERBLAND | London | Onsite | Full-time | Frontend and Backend Engineers

NEVERBLAND is looking for Frontend Engineers and Backend Engineers to join the
team in our London office on a permanent basis.

We’ve always done things differently. Our name is a commitment to that
philosophy and you’ll find expressions of it at every touchpoint— in our
partnerships, workspaces and the culture we define together.

We’re building technology that redefines industries, here in the heart of the
most exciting city in the world.

You’ll get a warm welcome, a state-of-the-art tech setup, a tonne of perks and
inspiring projects to work on.

Join us. Apply here:
[http://neverbland.com/careers](http://neverbland.com/careers)

------
wskemper
ViaSat, Inc. | USA (anywhere) | Full Time |
[https://www.viasat.com](https://www.viasat.com)

ViaSat's Cloud Engineering squad provides network and security services to
every program at the company, from development through production, with a
focus on utilizing public and private cloud platforms. We engage hands-on with
other engineering teams to help them get to the cloud. We also build the
network services platform these groups use to meet their operational,
security, and regulatory requirements.

On any given day, you may be walking colleagues through the finer points of
VPC design, helping a product team debug a critical failure in production, or
presenting a workshop on developing against our internal APIs. You might be
adding DNSSEC to our DNS service, writing automation to validate TLS
configurations across the entire network, or expanding our platform into São
Paulo. Our work and our products are always evolving, which leaves little
chance you'll ever get bored.

We are looking for engineers who are proficient with multiple languages, and
are familiar with existing IaaS and PaaS products like AWS, OpenStack, or
Marathon. We also need our team members to be good communicators and people-
friendly, as our daily work involves interfacing with many people all around
the company. An engineering degree or equivalent experience is necessary.

You'd get bonus points for having a strong security background, knowing
advanced networking concepts like BGP and VLANs, and having previous work
experience building globally-distributed applications.

Interview process: an HR phone screen, a technical phone/Skype interview, and
a half-day on-site interview.

Our team is location-agnostic; you can work from any ViaSat office
([https://www.viasat.com/contact/locations](https://www.viasat.com/contact/locations)),
or from home, as long as you reside within the United States.

Interested? Email me at stephan.kemper@viasat.com

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
INTERNS & working students ONSITE, especially:

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering (Golang, AWS, ChatOps, Docker)

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Docker)

\- Web & hybrid Engineering (Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction already

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible for any level

\- we're founder owned, sustainable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Come see us at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

~~~
farazhaider
Mailed you previously, got no response.

------
arikg
HiredScore ([http://www.hiredscore.com/](http://www.hiredscore.com/)) | Tel
Aviv, Israel | Full Stack, Front End, Infrastructure and Data Scientists |
ONSITE

We are looking for:

* Senior Data Scientist - Machine Learning

* Full Stack Developer

* Infrastructure Engineer

* Front End Developer

At HiredScore we bring cutting edge data technology to the HR space. Our data
is People!

HiredScore tackles the candidate selection process with big data and workforce
intelligence for the Fortune 500. By leveraging the power of data and
recommendation algorithms, HiredScore enables recruiters to instantly identify
priority candidates among active and passive applicants.

If you like what you see, more info and apply through here:
[http://hiredscore.com/jobs.html](http://hiredscore.com/jobs.html)

------
rcowan
OppLoans | Chicago, IL | Senior UI Engineer | Onsite

OppLoans is a fast growing online lending company that offers personal loans
across the United States. Our dynamic team has deep consumer lending
experience and tirelessly works to deliver the best customer experience and
products in the industry. Our headquarters and team are located in the heart
of the Chicago Loop.

Responsibilities: Develop customer facing products by transforming wireframes
into technical solutions. Create great looking apps and optimize for a rich
user experience along the way.

Experience: Strong knowledge of Javascript frameworks, mobile first approach
to development, A/B testing, HTML5/CSS3, Ruby on Rails (nice to have).

Interview process: phone screen, coding sample, couple onsite interviews.

Contact me, Ryan, at rcowan@opploans.com with a resume if interested!

------
tswartz
Full Stack Developers | Tripping.com | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Tripping.com is the world's largest site for vacation rentals. We work with
top sites to offer 8 million vacation homes in over 100,000 destination
worldwide. We’re venture-backed, growing FAST, and having fun playing in a
$100B market.

Qualifications

1\. Strong knowledge of a modern language - Ruby, Python, Go, JavaScript

2\. Strong understanding of MVC and frameworks

3\. Strong knowledge of big data, database design and/or search algorithms

4\. Experience with RDBMS and NoSQL

5\. BS, MS or experience in quantitative field (e.g. math, engineering, econ,
etc.)

For more info or to apply, you can check out our posting:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Trippingcom/1055231514](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Trippingcom/1055231514)

Email me any questions at tyler.swartz[at]tripping.com

------
papercruncher
San Francisco | Senior Engineers | Tubi TV | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA
(transfer H1/O1)

We are making premium TV shows and movies available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way consumers
discover and consume premium content. With over 40,000 movies & TV shows, Tubi
TV has the world's largest catalog of premium content, all made available to
consumers for free. Some of our studio partners include MGM, Lionsgate and
Paramount. We offer very competitive pay, full medical, dental & vision
benefits, catered lunch, gym subsidies and your choice of hardware. At the
moment, for all positions we are looking for engineers with a few years of
software development experience in the industry.

We are hiring for:

\- Devices frontend engineer: Hack on the web, xbox, roku, TVs and anything
that can stream video. If you have a good eye for design, love working on the
latest web technologies or squeezing the last bit of performance out of a
hardware constraint Smart TV, then this position is for you.
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06f7q/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06f7q/?referer=hn)

\- Senior Data Engineer: Come and build out the next iteration of our data
platform. Full autonomy and end to end ownership. Work on your choice of
algorithms using Spark/Flink or any other stacks you deem suitable. See:
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn)

\- Senior Backend Engineer: Work on NodeJS v6, design APIs, architect video
encoding pipelines and work on networking infrastructure. See
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067d5/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067d5/?referer=hn)

If you'd like to chat more first, shoot me an email and mention HN (marios at
tubitv dot com)

~~~
tyrchen
awesome. Love to know more.

------
markoa
Semaphore CI | Europe | Full-time | REMOTE

We’re on a mission to make software delivery awesome. Our way is to double
down on great user experience and high performance, treat our customers as
we’d like to be treated, and make continuous delivery practices more
accessible. CoreOS, 500px, Lexmark, General Assembly and many others use
Semaphore ([https://semaphoreci.com](https://semaphoreci.com)). We’re hiring:

DevOps engineers:
[https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/180456](https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/180456)

Developer evangelist:
[https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/285909](https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/285909)

~~~
emilburzo
I'm interested, it sounds like a good place to work.

But can you expand on this part?

> Take the ownership of your parts of the system and be on call for them.

Is it 24x7x365?

Or rotating?

And, on average, how often does it happen to actually call?

~~~
markoa
Hi Emil, thanks for your interest. Yes it means 24x7, specifics really depend
on which part of the system is in question, it's a mix of rotation +
cascading. I'd say don't expect more than a few calls / month but also I'm not
the best person to answer so best apply and ask during the 1st interview. :)

------
Nelnet123
Nelnet Lincoln, NE Onsite/Full-time

IT Software Engineer: Responsible for developing enterprise wide cross-
functional software solutions, working closely with IT Software Architects and
IT Business Analysts. Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science. Minimum 3 years
experience in software development.

To see more about this position & to apply, please go to: [https://careers-
nelnet.icims.com/jobs/3378/nbs-it-software-e...](https://careers-
nelnet.icims.com/jobs/3378/nbs-it-software-
engineer-.net/job?mode=view&mobile=false&width=720&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-360&jun1offset=-300)

------
jherb01
LYRASIS | Remote | full time developer

LYRASIS is a member-based, non-profit company providing services to and
partnering with libraries, archives and museums and other cultural heritage
organizations across the country and overseas.

Our mission is to create, access and manage information with an emphasis on
digital content, while building and sustaining collaboration, enhancing
operations and technology, and increasing buying power.

This position, the Repository Applications Developer primarily will manage and
extend the LYRASIS cloud-based, open-source hosted service offerings.

If you are interested, please see/read more here:
[https://www.lyrasis.org/job/Pages/LYRASIS-
Positions.aspx](https://www.lyrasis.org/job/Pages/LYRASIS-Positions.aspx)

------
JohnnyLee
Readmore - [http://www.readmo.re](http://www.readmo.re) \- Amsterdam, The
Netherlands - ONSITE

I'm a developer at Readmore in Amsterdam and we're currently looking for an
on-site developer. We're a small company, so you'd need to be comfortable
working with a variety of technologies. We're currently growing and refreshing
our systems, so there would be a good deal of both responsibility and freedom
in the position. If you'd like more information please don't hesitate to get
in touch.

In case you're wondering, our back-end systems use Ruby+Rails, Go, and some
PHP. On the front-end we do HTML/CSS/JS on the web, and we have native
applications for iOS, Android, and Windows Phone.

I'm happy to answer any questions you have.

Thanks!

David

------
jefflab
Tule - tuletechnologies.com | Full-stack Engineer | Oakland | ONSITE

Product: Help farmers improve production through optimal irrigation. Powered
by novel sensor technology.

Software Stack: We use Rails for our web server, swift for our iOS app, R for
our atmospheric and remote sensing data pipeline, python for working with
Google Earth Engine, and we are starting to use machine learning for some
unreleased prediction algorithms. As a full stack engineer, you could work
across all these projects.

Mission: Increase the carrying capacity of the planet by increasing food
production and reducing environmental impact.

[https://angel.co/tule/jobs/45271-senior-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/tule/jobs/45271-senior-full-stack-developer)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Customer Support Engineers (Network Focused)_

 _Engineering Managers – PaaS_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Business Intelligence)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Rest API)_

 _Software Engineers (Appium)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile Emulator /Simulator Cloud)_

 _Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _Team Lead (Virtual Desktop Cloud)_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
tbarbugli
Stream | Amsterdam, The Netherlands ONSITE |
[https://getstream.io/careers](https://getstream.io/careers) | Software
Engineer

Stream ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io), Techstars NYC'15) is
building a new kind of data store. A data store for building, scaling and
personalizing feeds. Our users access Stream via a blazing fast, highly
available and simple to use API service.

Stream runs on an infrastructure optimized for performance and availability.
We are looking for an experienced software engineer to join our team in
Amsterdam. You will work on great problems such as realtime, HA, high
concurrency etc..

Reach out to me directly at tommaso@getstream.io if you're interested

------
bwreilly
ReUP | Seattle, WA | full-time | onsite

We are a small startup working to improve and professionalize the recreational
cannabis industry with a wholesale marketplace integrating accounting, seed-
to-sale tracking, and inventory management.

ReUP is looking for general purpose, motivated technologists who are
interested in the domain and willing/able to wear many hats. We believe in
building quality software for the long term using the best technology for the
job (currently ClojureScript and Python among others). We love open source and
frequently contribute our own work.

Our hiring process involves reviewing work you have done, reviewing our stuff,
and pairing up on an open source bug. We want creative, thoughtful solutions,
not just a rando who can implement quicksort on a whiteboard.

Contact ben@reup.tech

------
rolandblanton
Looker | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.looker.com/](http://www.looker.com/)

"Have I found tech paradise..." is a direct quote from a Glassdoor review for
Looker. At the root of that sentiment are 3 things: 1) challenging and
impactful Engineering problems that need solving, 2) a culture that is
collaborative and supportive, in which everyone is at times both Teacher and
Student, and 3) a ridiculously favorable financial position built on 15
straight quarters of goal attainment that resulted in a pre-emptive Series C,
bringing our total investment raised to $98M.

Our stack: Ruby (JRuby), Java, AngularJS, Flux, CoffeeScript, Sass

Interested? Let's talk: roland [at] looker [dot] com

------
annon
LegalNature | Downtown Los Angeles or Remote (US) | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

We make it simple for consumers to create legal documents in minutes without
an attorney, and are currently in the process of expanding to small businesses
and law firms.

We're looking for senior full stack or front end engineers with an appetite
for experimentation. We test almost everything and love trying out prototypes.

LegalNature is a bootstrapped and profitable company. Join a team that is 100%
focused on building the best product possible - not working on the next round
or deck!

* You can work out of our office in Downtown LA, or remotely! We're all on slack.

* Our stack is Rails & AWS

* Includes a competitive salary, the best health insurance we could find, and 401k matching

If you are interested or have any questions, contact me:
michael@legalnature.com

------
distributejobs
San Francisco, CA

Distribute.com

Senior Software Engineer - Back End and/or Front End

Remote possible for the right candidate

Back End: Python, SqlAlchemy, limited use of Flask

Front End: Angular 1.x (likely 2 next year), TypeScript

We're a B2B e-commerce company for bulk merchandise. We sell by the pallet and
the truck, rather than by the unit. In addition to making the market work
better, we also help underdogs in the industry expose their inventory to more
buyers.

Contact d@distribute.com

See also:

[https://jobs.lever.co/distribute/33dc57c6-b773-490a-bd37-50f...](https://jobs.lever.co/distribute/33dc57c6-b773-490a-bd37-50f7f38eef1b)

[https://jobs.lever.co/distribute/53068fa0-021f-4a7f-8cb2-48a...](https://jobs.lever.co/distribute/53068fa0-021f-4a7f-8cb2-48a7780c6540)

------
bnomis
Seedlink Technology | Shanghai | Full Time | OnSite

Seedlink is using machine learning to transform the recruiting industry. Using
neural networks, we analyse gigabytes of data to produce models of ideal
candidates. We then match candidates’ responses against our models to predict
which candidates best fit our clients’ requirements.

We have big plans to grow internationally and to apply our technology to a
range of industries.

We're looking for a variety of engineers: front end, back end, full stack,
devops, machine learning, data science, management...

Please see
[http://www.seedlinktech.com/en_US/careers/](http://www.seedlinktech.com/en_US/careers/)
for a full list of vacancies.

Thanks.

Happy to answer any questions: simon.blanchard@seedlinktech.com

------
sar415a
Stormpath | San Mateo, CA | [https://stormpath.com](https://stormpath.com) |
Full-time | Onsite Position: Dev Ops Engineer Stormpath is an authentication
and user management service that helps developers quickly and securely build
web and mobile applications. Come join a team where you can have huge impact!
We're looking for a versatile DevOps engineer to work primarily with
Linux/AWS/Chef/Docker to support a Java environment. We hire smart, fun,
humble, and passionate people who love what they do and deliver quality work.
We're trying to achieve something great, with great people. Interested? Apply
through our website or e-mail me directly: sarah@stormpath.com

------
kremdela
HireWhen | Remote, mostly EST | Part or Full-time

Data Scientists, Full Stack Engineers, People Who Love JS

HireWhen is a job hiring platform for people not looking for jobs. We act as a
firewall for recruiter spam and build an intelligent profile based on periodic
feedback.

It's the job board for people not looking for a job.

You love making cool interfaces or have experience with building interesting
data matching profiles. We're bootstrapped and have clients.

Team is 100% remote, so you can

Interview Process (within 2 weeks) 1\. 30 min phone conversation with Head of
Engineering (me) 2\. 60 min pairing with someone on our team. 3\. 60 min
conversation to discuss your role and growth potential on the team. 4\. Offer,
paid one-off project (if interested in part-time work) or clear feedback.

Tell us what you love to build: hello@hirewhen.com

------
jimschley
Codeship | Boston | Full-time | REMOTE | Software Engineering

Codeship is hosted continuous integration and delivery service. Our mission is
to accelerate software development teams. We have a Rails/Postgres/Redis
webapp and a Golang microservice and Docker-based elastic build
infrastructure.

[https://codeship.com](https://codeship.com)

Codeship is hiring Senior-level Software Engineers:
[https://codeship.com/jobs?gh_jid=215752](https://codeship.com/jobs?gh_jid=215752)

Our Engineering team has a remote first culture. We will consider applicants
in Boston or who are remote with a successful track record contributing to a
team remotely.

Send us your info via the link above or email jobs[at]codeship[dot]com

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Frontend; Product | San Francisco [ONSITE]

Angaza enables businesses to sell off-grid energy systems in emerging markets.

Here, when you build a better product during the day, more families will turn
on electricity for the first time that night.

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/product-
manager/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/product-manager/)

------
kvarela
Sr/Lead Devops Engineer | Coffee Meets Bagel | San Francisco | Full-Time | On-
site |

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for an experienced devops engineer to help us
build a fully automated scaling, self-healing, infrastructure as code.

Our stack is Python, C*, Redis, Elastic Search, PG, Ansible, Nginx, AWS, ...

We have a super fun office in SOMA right off the BART line and you'd get to
work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!

[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e0982ead-c870-411a-ac...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e0982ead-c870-411a-acae-6d6159f346de)

------
sinzone
Mashape - Powering API-Driven Software
([https://mashape.com](https://mashape.com))

Toronto, Canada | San Francisco, USA | London, UK

([https://market.mashape.com/jobs](https://market.mashape.com/jobs))

------
hectorals
LendUp | www.lendup.com | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

LendUp (YC W12) is looking for Product Managers, Software Engineers and Data
Scientists. We're using software and data science to bring fairness, education
and credit improving products to the historically underserved and neglected
subprime market. We're technology agnostic in our hiring. Our dev team is made
up of solid generalists from all backgrounds. All we ask for is people that
are passionate about helping the financially underserved and ability to build
robust software.

Our latest business strategy was covered in TechCrunch recently:
techcrunch.com/2016/01/22/the-loan-dolphin/

Please email careers@lendup.com or visit www.lendup.com/careers to find out
more or to apply.

------
twistedpair
MC10,Inc | Boston,MA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://mc10inc.com](https://mc10inc.com)

MC10 is pioneering wearable IoT.

We're hiring devs for Frontend, Backend, QA, and ML Big Data. We released the
BioStampRC™(research connect) platform in March to great fanfare [1], and our
L'Oréal [2] sun UV sensor in Jan. Now we need to keep cranking on software
across all tiers to keep up with our > 100% month over month data volume
growth. Building software End-2-End from HW, to FW, to Mobile, to Web, to Big
Data ML, and OPS provides a stable of problems we need your help to solve.

See open positions at
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers)

\- Cassandra/Postgres/Elasticsearch/Rabbit/Redis/Spark Streaming

\- PlayFramework/Akka/iPython/Django/AWS

\- Scala/Python

We've also got an awesome new, swanky office in Lexington, MA that includes 2
gyms, a climbing wall, huge rec room, fully stocked kitchen, and catered
dinner. Plus, there are a bunch of cool nerds that span the entire range of
engineering expertise, making it fun to come to work.

Come join us! Reach out to careers@mc10inc.com or via
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers). You're welcome to
ping me at jlust at mc10inc dot com for any questions. I'm a lead backend
developer building our cloud services.

[1]
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10/82032978/)

[2] [http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-
with...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-with-loreal-
on-sun-sensor/)

------
ebounty
Amazon Alexa - Speech | Cambridge, MA | Sunnyvale, CA | Seattle, WA

Amazon's speech software, Alexa is a small org solving complex problems in
information retrieval, machine learning, speech and NLP. We have small teams
of software engineers and scientists across three offices in Sunnyvale,
Cambridge (Kendall Square), and HQ in Seattle. If you are looking for a place
to make a big impact on a new product used by millions of people every day -
please send me a note! I'd love to discuss. A background in speech technology
is not a requirement but an interest is very helpful! ebbounty@amazon.com
Looking forward to hearing from you! Best, Emma

------
manekineko
Jingoal.co | Frontend engineers | Full-time in Bellevue, WA |
jingoal.co/career.html

Our product offers a suite of business productivity tools and have amassed a
customer base of 2.5 million enterprise customers in China. We are taking the
product to the international market and have built a small team (10 people) of
mostly engineers here in the beautiful Seattle suburb of Bellevue. We are
confident and deeply committed to our unique approach to the US market. We are
backed by Tiger Global (Airbnb, JD.com, Dropbox etc), and our compensation
packages are unparalleled.

Our highest priority in hiring right now is for front-end developers, but are
interested in back-end engineers as well.

If interested, please check us out at www.jingoal.co/career.html.

------
chrisconley
RealScout | Ruby/Python Software Engineers/Data Engineers/Data Scientists |
Mountain View, CA and Philadelphia, PA | Full-time | Onsite

RealScout helps real estate agents sell more homes. Our aim is to provide
better transparency between home sellers and buyers to create a more efficient
marketplace.

We pair program [1], hold hack days every other Friday [2], and have recently
improved test coverage from 45% to 85%. The focus seems to be paying off: The
number of home purchases powered by RealScout tripled in 2015 and our user
base has grown 500% in the last six months.

We're on the way to Series B being previously backed by Joe Lonsdale (Palantir
founder), Ken DeLeon (2012's #1 Realtor) and several others ($7m to date).

If you're interested in helping shape and mold engineering culture and
technology [3] in a small and growing team, feel free to reach me at chris
(at) realscout.com!

[1] - [http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-
reviews/](http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-reviews/)

[2] -
[https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976](https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976)

[3] - [https://github.com/RealScout/redux-infinite-
scroll](https://github.com/RealScout/redux-infinite-scroll) |
[http://eatcodeplay.com/on-the-road-to-a-better-
elasticsearch...](http://eatcodeplay.com/on-the-road-to-a-better-
elasticsearch-location-typeahead/) | [http://eatcodeplay.com/installing-gpu-
enabled-tensorflow-wit...](http://eatcodeplay.com/installing-gpu-enabled-
tensorflow-with-python-3-4-in-ec2/) |
[http://g.raphaelli.com/2015/11/13/docker-data-container-
snap...](http://g.raphaelli.com/2015/11/13/docker-data-container-
snapshots.html)

------
vhiremath4
Opentest ([https://www.opentest.co](https://www.opentest.co)) | San Fracisco,
CA | Node/JS Full-Stack Engineer | Full-Time

Opentest empowers individuals and organizations to express themselves and
receive feedback in the most powerful medium out there: video. I could type up
a long response, but here's a personally recorded video explaining the
position in more depth:

[https://www.opentest.co/share/ab5acfc03fd811e691848dbb7446da...](https://www.opentest.co/share/ab5acfc03fd811e691848dbb7446da22)

Our actual compensation is flexible and we want to work with you to make sure
we land on something that we both feel good about.

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, Toronto | Full Time | ONSITE Pixlee is revolutionizing
the relationship between people and brands. We help companies leverage
customer photos/videos from social media to improve marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332)
\- Software Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012)
\- Frontend Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363)
\- Frontend Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013)
\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
Juliannebg
Mapbox | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Sales Engineer

Mapbox is looking for someone who’s as good with customers as they are with
code to help us grow our platform and our business across new industries. This
is a multi-disciplinary role. You’ll work closely with the Mapbox engineering,
development, business, and operations teams but often semi-autonomously to
qualify opportunities and support our enterprise users. Read more about this
position and apply here: [https://www.mapbox.com/jobs/sales-
engineer/](https://www.mapbox.com/jobs/sales-engineer/)

------
ILIKEPONIES
We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a
Javascript/Node.js Engineer and the other would be a Python Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and for remote companies. We work
with over 250 awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away
one of every two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly
bootstrapped and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: NYC, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, Node.js,
Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

------
pozzy
AdGate Media | New York, NY | REMOTE | Full-Time | Full Stack Web Developer |
$70k-$90k

We're a small and distributed team of 11 people. We're looking for someone to
help us develop and maintain our growing platform.

AdGate Media focuses on delivering a creative advertising solution for app and
web developers. We believe that advertising should be engaging, rewarding, and
NOT interrupting.

We're looking for someone within the USA. Strong experience with PHP, OOP, and
a PHP framework is a must.

Please send resumes to jobs at adgatemedia dot com.

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | Rails, Web engineers| H1B Transfers OK |
ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails software
engineer to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)

------
vivacitylabs
Vivacity Labs | London, UK | ONSITE | full time senior software engineer

\----------

We use computer vision technology to better understand urban spaces. We are a
smart cities company working with the public and private sectors to provide
intelligent analytics on traffic, footfall, occupancy and movement in places
of interest.

We are currently looking for a full time senior software engineer with
experience in machine learning and computer vision systems. We provide a
competitive salary with stock options. We are a fast growing, dynamic company
with a superstar team and a clear vision for expanding our business.

Get in touch at julien(at)vivacitylabs(dot)com

[http://vivacitylabs.com](http://vivacitylabs.com)

------
perlin
Oden Technologies | [http://oden.io/](http://oden.io/) | Full Time | Onsite |
New York, NY

We are an industrial IoT company that allows manufacturers to optimize
processes and produce more output with less input by improving efficiency and
reducing waste products. Our goal is to create smart factories using cutting
edge technologies. We are currently funded w/ a small # of employees. Now is a
great time to get in ;)

Stack: Python, React, ConcourseCI, Cassandra, KairosDB, MongoDB, Go (nothing
is set in stone, we value engineers that take a scientific approach to
evaluating all possible solutions — help us decide!)

* Hardware & Network Engineer: [https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06pfp/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06pfp/) We need engineers, preferably w/ experience in IoT, to help us build out our hardware and network strategy. This includes writing software for embedded devices, experimenting with different network connectivity solutions, and optimizing device firmware for reliability and security.

* Frontend Engineer: [https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06s2b/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06s2b/) Our end-user product is a dashboard that allows factory workers to grok massive amounts of timeseries data. Experience in analytics or visualization solutions is preferred.

* Data Engineer: [https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06s2k/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06s2k/) We currently ingest 8.5M datapoints per day and expect that number to increase 100x by the end of the year. We are looking for a skilled big data engineer to help us ingest and process this data.

* Backend / Realtime Stream Processing Engineer: [https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hdsz/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hdsz/) Imagine two machines reporting datapoints at different intervals, that are components of a complex aggregated metric. We need to be able to perform aggregations on datapoints as they arrive, in as close to realtime as possible. Experience in realtime stream processing libraries and out-of-order event processing is a plus.

Feel free to apply on Recruiter Box (make sure to mention HN), or reach out
directly: mykola@oden.io

------
dirtyaura
ŌURA Wellness Ring | Helsinki, Finland | full-time | ONSITE |
[http://www.ouraring.com](http://www.ouraring.com)

ŌURA is a beautiful smart ring that tracks your sleep, activity and recovery.
ŌURA has one of the best sleep tracking technologies in consumer wearables. We
have a small but diverse tech team of specialists ranging all the way from
optoelectronics and biophysics to mobile and cloud software development.

We are looking for talented software developers on 3 areas:

\- Web frontend and backend developers. Our stack is build on top of React,
Python (Tornado) and AWS.

\- iOS developer (Swift)

\- Android developer

Send applications to careers@ouraring.com. You can also contact me
(teemu@ouraring.com) directly if you have any questions.

------
Nelnet
Nelnet Lincoln, Nebraska Onsite/Full-time NBS IT Software Engineer .NET:
Responsible for developing enterprise wide cross-functional software
solutions, working closely with IT Software Architects and IT Business
Analysts. See more/Apply online at: [https://careers-
nelnet.icims.com/jobs/3378/nbs-it-software-e...](https://careers-
nelnet.icims.com/jobs/3378/nbs-it-software-
engineer-.net/job?mode=view&mobile=false&width=720&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-360&jun1offset=-300)

------
rgun
Provakil | New Delhi, India | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://provakil.com](https://provakil.com)

Provakil sends alerts for court cases and helps lawyers manage their cases. We
keep track of the cases through various public sources. We are looking for:

\- Frontend Developer \- iOS Developer \- Android Developer -

Our stack currently includes Python, Node.js (using Sails.js framework),
Backbone.js, MongoDB, Redis

We are bootstrapped, profitable and have paid customers who love our product.
Our strong metrics helped us attend YC OOH 2016. We are still a small team, so
you will have an opportunity to directly contribute to the success of the
company.

Email us your resumes and queries at careers@provakil.com.

------
simonnorberg
Tinitell | Stockholm, Sweden | Full-Time | ONSITE

[http://tinitell.com](http://tinitell.com)

Tinitell is a technology company based in Stockholm, Sweden, creating the
future of wearable phones for kids.

We're currently looking for:

* Software Team Lead [https://jobs.lever.co/tinitell/9b85469b-e30a-4333-b67b-acf65...](https://jobs.lever.co/tinitell/9b85469b-e30a-4333-b67b-acf655baa1f1)

* Software Tester [https://jobs.lever.co/tinitell/8868c83c-85b1-4f52-bce6-92924...](https://jobs.lever.co/tinitell/8868c83c-85b1-4f52-bce6-9292414ddaa4)

------
cstrasen
medigo.com - Berlin - onsite(prefered) or remote - visa

    
    
      Senior Android Developer -> desc: https://goo.gl/c960Hz
      Senior Full Stack Developer (JS,GO,docker) -> desc: https://goo.gl/NySYsh
    

We are 50 ppl, trying to play our part in fixing healthcare - world wide.
Having evolved our stack towards web components and a service oriented
architecture successfully, we now look for full stack and android developers
to build healthy mobile applications and high quality browser-based healthcare
solutions from scratch.

features:

    
    
      solid CI pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      api-first thinking
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym-team ..)
      learning culture
      any hardware you want
    

We have the essential office pug but take our goals absolutely serious. We see
enjoying ourselves, partying and salsa
[https://goo.gl/k9ewQn](https://goo.gl/k9ewQn) on our 100sqm hipster terrace
is a strategic asset. For more esoteric buzzwords you can check out our values
[https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values](https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values)
Contact jobs@medigo.com and we can chat. Or just drop by for coffee, I'll give
you the tour and we talk tech/startups. Cheers and make the best impact with
your choices. Christoph & the MEDIGO team

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([http://www.occipital.com](http://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Web Engineer , iOS Engineer,
Supply Chain Manager, Computer Vision Engineer

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[http://occipital.com/jobs](http://occipital.com/jobs)

------
KevinHock
Senior Application Security Engineer

DataDog

\-----How Do I Apply-----

* Send me an email with your resume and GitHub at kh@datadoghq.com

\-----What you will do-----

* Perform code and design reviews, contribute code that improves security throughout Datadog's products

* Educate your fellow engineers about security in code and infrastructure

* Monitor production applications for anomalous activity

* Prioritize and track application security issues across the company

* Help improve our security policies and processes

\-----Who you should be-----

* You have significant experience with network and application security

* You can navigate the whole stack in pursuit of potential security issues

* You want to work in a fast, high growth startup environment

\-----Bonus points-----

* You contribute to security projects

* You're comfortable with python, go and javascript. (You won't find any PHP or Java here :D)

* CTF experience (I recommend you play with OpenToAll if you don't have any)

* Program analysis knowledge

\-----Sample interview questions-----

* Flip to a page of WAHH, TAOSSA, CryptoPals, ask you about it.

* Explain these acronyms DEP/ASLR/GS/CFI/AFL/ASAN/LLVM/ROP/COOP/RAP/ECB/CBC/CTR/HPKP/SSL/DNS/IP/HTTP/HMAC/GCM/Z3/SMT/SHA/CSRF/SQLi/DDoS/MAC/DAC/BREACH/CRIME?

* How would you implement TCP using UDP sockets?

* How do you safely store a password? (Hint: scrypt/bcrypt/pbkdf2)

* How do you fake a referer header? (Hint: Flash objects, meta tags etc.)

* What's an open-redirect? (Hint: WAHH)

* How does Let's Encrypt work?

I personally applied because I love Python but I like the company a lot so
far.

------
bbhughes
Chicago, IL|Trunk Club|REMOTE

We're currently hiring for a few roles:

Director of Engineering:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959)

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44920](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44920)

~~~
pattu777
Is visa sponsorship available for junior candidates for software engineer
profile?

------
jimwilluk
Beyond Labs (EF5) | London, UK | Full Time | UX/UI Engineer

We’re looking for a front-end javascript developer to join our London-based
team and lead the design of Beyond.

Beyond is an enterprise SaaS platform that’s spearheading a new generation of
companies - ones that remain agile as they grow. We do this by transforming
the way companies plan their numbers - their budgets.

Ultimately, we believe companies do best when employees are empowered to take
initiatives, rather than constrained by outdated budgets.

Learn more at [http://bebeyond.co/jobs/](http://bebeyond.co/jobs/)

------
morenoh149
Capsule Pharmacy | New York City, NY NYC | ONSITE INTERNS | fulltime

[http://capsulecares.com](http://capsulecares.com)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to
join our development team in New York City.

At Capsule you will:

\- Work at all levels of our stack. Key technologies: React, Swift,
Django/Python, Postgres, Go, Node \- Influence architecture, tooling, process,
and culture at a small but growing engineering shop \- Contribute daily to the
product dialogue \- Build things that meaningfully improve peoples’ wellbeing

You should have:

\- Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve written APIs and some
front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of Photoshop and have
coded in a functional language … the more the merrier) \- Depth in one area
that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written a pubsub framework as
a sideproject?) \- Experience writing code as part of a (preferably large)
team

Bonus points if you have:

\- Built db-backed RESTful APIs for commercial projects (Python/Django =
awesome, but also relevant if it was in Java, Scala, Ruby, Go, etc.) \-
Working fluency in technologies like ES6/ES2015, CoffeeScript, TypeScript,
Sass, Less \- Knowledge of and/or interest in React \- Experience setting up a
web development environment & architecting a web app from scratch (e.g. first
person on a web app team or led a web app team) \- Good grasp of TDD & CI
principles \- Contributed to the development of a native mobile app \-
Facility with design tools like Sketch, Illustrator, or Photoshop \- Led an
engineering team

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-53280af4f8db)

~~~
joenot443
Do you have a posting available for the intern position, or perhaps an email
where I can send my resume? Thanks!

------
cynicalkane
Slash | Soho, Manhattan | Full-time | Local

$: 80-140k, 0.1-0.5% equity

Slash ([http://tapslash.com](http://tapslash.com)) is a new company that aims
to change the methods of mobile communication. Our main product, Slash
Keyboard, is an iOS and Android plugin makes puts Google, Foursquare, Giphy,
and more available in every app you use.

We are young and growing startup in one of the best parts of Manhattan, with
12 full-time employees, hiring in the following roles:

* Web/full-stack engineer. We use a React-Django-Postgres-AWS stack and are hiring for all parts of it.

* iOS engineer. Swift and/or C++.

Contact: at mike@tapslash.com

------
edword
Gin Lane | Full Time | Local (New York, NY)

\------------------------------------------------------

Gin Lane is a collective of creative technologists working on creating future
experiences.

We're looking for a frontend-inclined Senior Javascript Engineer to work with
us on building out engaging interfaces and future-facing stacks.

If you're working with any combination of React, Radium, JS/CSS Animations,
Rx, Falcor, ClojureScript or Elm let's talk!

\------------------------------------------------------

Site : [http://ginlane.com](http://ginlane.com)

Email : tech-jobs@ginlane.com

Full Description :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ginlane](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ginlane)

------
ewindisch
IOpipe | Philadelphia, NYC | full time | onsite

IOpipe is building an open source community for tools to build, ship, and run
serverless applications anywhere. www.iopipe.com.

We are currently hiring for a backend / systems software engineer, local to
either Philadelphia (preferred) or NYC. You would be the second hire,
immediately working with our engineering team and founders.

Your role would involve development of the IOpipe CLI, libraries, and APIs in
Javascript (NodeJS) and Go. Knowledge of Docker and/or Kubernetes is ideal,
but not required.

Email hiring@iopipe.com

Also, check out our projects on Github:
[https://github.com/iopipe/](https://github.com/iopipe/)

------
BGCivis
Civis Analytics ([https://civisanalytics.com](https://civisanalytics.com)) -
Chicago, IL - Full-time - Onsite

Civis is a 3 year old, quickly growing, Chicago-based technology company that
helps organizations utilize data science to make better decisions. We build
software products that empower organizations to understand their data at the
individual level and put it to work.

Our roots are in politics and campaigns, but we now also work with non-
profits, healthcare and education groups, the public sector, and across the
media landscape.

We've had some recent press in Wired
([http://bit.ly/1tdw4Uu](http://bit.ly/1tdw4Uu)) and the WSJ
([http://on.wsj.com/2913XOx](http://on.wsj.com/2913XOx)).

We are hiring for software engineers and data scientists of all levels and
multiple disciplines, including a lead data engineer, full-stack web-
developers, natural language processing experts, and more.

What's so great about working at Civis Analytics?

Your work will make the world a better place. Don’t just experience the thrill
of solving interesting problems-- have the satisfaction of knowing that your
work makes a difference in the world.

You will learn. Our engineers and data scientists are the best and brightest
in their fields, and are eager to teach and learn from you.

Your work will be diverse. Every day we're learning and working on new,
cutting edge problems at the intersection of technology, data science, and
practical application.

Your voice can change the direction of a project. We strongly encourage our
staff to participate in the brainstorming and prioritization process. We don't
want people that mindlessly program. We want your perspective and experience.

See our open positions and apply at:
[https://civisanalytics.com/careers](https://civisanalytics.com/careers)

We're smart, fun, and a little bit weird. Does this sound like you?

------
philip1209
Staffjoy | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime | ONSITE

Staffjoy is building a workforce management app with superpowers, like
automated schedule creation and realtime insights. We were apart of the first
YC Fellowship class last Fall, and now we are a 4-person team based in
Fisherman's Wharf. Our tech stack is primarily Python, Javascript, Go, and
Docker.

We ship quickly and often - see what we have been releasing at
[https://blog.staffjoy.com](https://blog.staffjoy.com)

We're currently hiring:

* Dev-ops Engineer

* Front-End Engineering Lead

* Full-stack engineer

* Part-time community manager

Details here:
[https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/](https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/)

------
calvinfo
Segment – Engineering | SF (local)

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We’re
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like Rdio, Bonobos, and Atlassian.

Where we're at:

\- built with Go, Node, Containers, NSQ, Redis, AWS

\- a little under 100 people, and growing actively

\- we <3 open source [1]

If that sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you. Apply:
[https://segment.com/jobs/](https://segment.com/jobs/)

[1]: [https://github.com/segmentio](https://github.com/segmentio)

------
benatkin
Townsquared | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Fulltime

I'm a software engineer at Townsquared, a social network for small businesses.
We're looking for software engineers to work on our backend systems, web app,
and mobile apps: [https://townsquared.com/join-our-
team/](https://townsquared.com/join-our-team/)

If you have any questions, my email is in my GitHub profile:
[https://github.com/benatkin](https://github.com/benatkin)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12016568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12016568)

------
nobodybeme
Hanzo Archives | Senior Software Engineer | Remote only (Europe) | Full-Time

What: Forensic grade web archiving as a service or appliance. Enterprise
focused. Small company with major clients. Currently expanding the analytics
of our archives - LDA, entity extraction, change detection, etc.

Position: Crawler architecture & Data analytics infrastructure - people with
curious minds.

Interview process: CV -> Phone Interview -> Work sample/coding challenge ->
2nd Phone Interview.

[http://www.hanzoarchives.com/about-us/careers/senior-
softwar...](http://www.hanzoarchives.com/about-us/careers/senior-software-
engineer/)

------
jjkmk
Solaropia | Power Control Engineer | On site

BSEE with minimum 3 years experience in Power systems design for Pumping
Applications. The

preferred candidates is Experienced in VFD, PLC, pump power sizing , AC and DC
power systems,

Customers relations and tech-support.

Solaropia, HQ in San Diego, CA, is a world leading company in developing Solar
VFD and solar

inverters for pumping and RO plants. We appreciate our valuable Engineering
staff to work

jointly to develop and market state-of the art new generation of Solar
Industrial pumping

systems. Visit our website
[https://www.solaropia.com](https://www.solaropia.com) for more information
about us. Send us your

resume at : spumps@solaropia with Job title Power-Control Engineer.

------
vlad
Medallia | Palo Alto, CA or Buenos Aires, AR | Back-end, Front-end Software
Engineer

Medallia builds reporting and survey technology for hundreds of the world's
best companies like Hilton, Vanguard, Mercedes-Benz, Four Seasons, Nordstrom,
Delta Airlines, etc. Sequoia recently invested more money into Medallia than
they ever have in any company.

We use many technologies and tools throughout the company; some web
technologies include Angular.JS, React Native, and Java but there are many
more throughout the infrastructure and operations teams.

Please send me your resume and I'll make sure it gets looked at: email (my HN
username) @ medallia.com

\- Vlad

------
ian3149
Kentik | San Francisco && Remote | Full Stack && Systems Dev

Kentik lets you see what the network is doing. We work at terabit scale,
consuming trillions of data points a day. We are hiring both full stuck JS
coders and distributed systems engineers. We code in JS, Go, C, C++ and
Python. Problems to be solved include accepting and displaying disparate data
feeds (application logs, network logs, active checks, ...) in real time, ITTT
reactive logic and predictive modeling.

Kentik is a VC backed startup located in downtown San Francisco.

pye+hn@kentik.com

[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/)

------
gtobon
InviCRO | Boston, MA | Onsite (relocation available) | Full Stack Software
Engineers

We are looking for talented engineers to extend our web-based study management
and storage application (iPACS). The iPACS is a platform used by researchers
worldwide to provide tools for managing, data mining and reporting on large
amounts of medical imaging data and make key insights for drug discovery and
development.

For more, checkout: [https://www.invicro.com/about-us/careers/#op-95835-full-
stac...](https://www.invicro.com/about-us/careers/#op-95835-full-stack-web-
developer)

Please contact: tobon (at) invicro (dot) com

------
fallingmeat
Airbus A³ | Avionics Engineers (Electrical and Real-time Software) | Onsite
Full-time in San Jose, CA | [http://airbus-sv.com/](http://airbus-sv.com/)

A³ is the Silicon Valley outpost of Airbus Group SE, the parent company of
Airbus. As an embedded software or electrical engineer, you will be
responsible for the design, development, test and support of safety-critical
electronic systems. Prior experience developing products with certification
objectives or functional safety requirements, is a plus. Please see job posts
for more information regarding open positions and application process.

------
mbryanjobcase
Jobcase | Cambridge, MA | Full-time (Onsite) | www.jobcase.com

Hiring for: -Machine Learning Engineers -Java Engineers -Ruby Developers
-Front-end Developers -UI/UX Designers -Data Scientists/Analysts

We have rapidly grown to over 90 employees and are still offering a great deal
of equity.

A look at our team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGbAqiE5BhY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGbAqiE5BhY)

Mission:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6XD4JwqBJM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6XD4JwqBJM)

Contact: mbryan@jobcase.com

------
dgraunke
Thomas Street | thomasstreet.com | Seattle | Backend | On-site, full-time

Thomas Street is a pocket-sized design and development studio in Seattle and
San Francisco. Our teams of designers, backend devs, and frontend devs work
together to invent and build elegant solutions to big problems.

We're looking for a software developer with 3-5 years of experience who is
comfortable developing web services and has experience working with large
Javascript apps.

Let's talk! hello@thomasstreet.com

------
cioc
Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy | San Francisco, CA | Software
Engineer & Data Scientist | full time, ONSITE

Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy
([http://www.parkerici.org/](http://www.parkerici.org/)) is a new organization
formed to accelerate the cancer research effort. We are focused on
immunotherapy - leveraging the patient's own immune system to fight disease.

We are building software engineering and data science teams.

Software engineers will focus on data storage and retrieval, compute
frameworks, and bioinformatics algorithm implementation.

Data scientists will focus on bioinformatics.

Get in touch: ccary@parkerici.org

------
anandkulkarni
LeadGenius | Berkeley, CA | Full Time | ONSITE | leadgenius.com/careers

LeadGenius (YC S11) is the operating system for outbound sales, merging data
curation and machine learning with crowd computing at massive scale. Our
customers are some of the biggest sales & marketing teams in the country. Our
not-so-secret social mission is to attack poverty by creating lots of fairly-
paid jobs in data curation. You'll be working with a team of smart, good-
hearted people, with awesome benefits, and we'll relocate you to the Bay Area
if you're anywhere else in the country.

Interview process is a phone screens followed by a half-day onsite.

------
philfreo
Close.io | REMOTE | Senior UI/JavaScript Frontend Engineer

WHO ARE WE: At Close.io we’re building the sales communication platform of the
future. We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates manual data entry
and helps sales teams close more deals. We are hiring engineers to help us
unify the world's sales calls and emails into one beautiful workflow.

[http://close.io](http://close.io)

[https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/10a1e32b-1a59-48dc-b8f4-e6f0d...](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/10a1e32b-1a59-48dc-b8f4-e6f0dfae4e20?lever-
source=HNJulyHiring)

~~~
fnaticshank
Hey, I am a mid-level python/js fullstack/frontend engineer with 1 year
experience. Are you guys only hiring for Senior developers?

------
jpwagner
\---Seven League Products--- Cambridge/Boston

We are a new, and quickly growing, software development consulting firm. We
help companies, usually in their early stage, launch prototypes with a focus
on data warehousing and analytics.

We are looking to expand our network of Developer Partners.

Developer Partners:

    
    
      - learn new technologies
      - earn good money for contributing to available projects (part-time or full-time)
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your development experience
      - preferred software technology stacks
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
      - anything else!

------
ahueniken
Revlo (YC S16) | Frontend Engineers | Full-time in Mountain View CA |
[http://www.revlo.co](http://www.revlo.co)

At Revlo we're building a platform to help Twitch streamers engage and
interact with their fans. Helping them grow their community and make a better
living.

We're looking for a frontend focused developer to join our small engineering
team (currently at 5). Our stack is Angular, Rails, and Postgres currently but
we're still early and expect things to change & evolve as we grow.

To apply shoot me an email with your resume (adam@revlo.co) and also feel free
to reach out if you have any questions.

------
dfguo
Strikingly (YC W13) | Shanghai, China | Ruby, React, Mobile | ONSITE
preferred, REMOTE contractors

Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites. Our mission is to give
everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into reality and build
brands around them. We're a small team working internationally and based in
Shanghai. Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

Email us if you are intersted in the opportunity: jobs@strikingly.com

------
holonk
WalmartLabs - iOS / Android Developer | SF Bay Area | Onsite | Full Time

We are a small team of engineers building mobile products for over 140 million
customers who shop at Walmart stores every week. We are looking for product
focused mobile engineers who share our passion to build high quality products
and ship fast.

iOS Role:
[https://jobs.walmart.com/us/jobs/696347-5022](https://jobs.walmart.com/us/jobs/696347-5022)

We have a similar opening for Android developers as well.

If you are interested, reach out to me at batikoglu@walmartlabs.com

------
jstreebin
EasyPost | San Francisco (Cal/Montgomery) ONSITE | Frontend, Backend, Ops |
Full-time

[https://www.easypost.com/jobs](https://www.easypost.com/jobs)

EasyPost was founded in 2012 as the first RESTful API for shipping. EasyPost
has thousands of customers shipping millions of packages each month. Our
customers range in size from public companies to SMBs.

We're on a mission to remove the technical complexities of logistics so
customers can get back to growing their businesses. We've already saved our
customers tens of thousands of hours of development, and we're just getting
started.

------
robray
Carbon (www.carbon3d.com)|Redwood City, CA|Full time|Onsite

We're hiring a product security engineer to help improve our product. This
person would be first dedicated security hire on our engineering team. You'd
help us bake security in from the design stage, conduct security audits, code
reviews, and be hands on with some development.

Process: 0) Recruiter call 1) hiring managers call 2) onsite meetings (4-5
people) 3) Profit

More
info:[https://jobs.lever.co/carbon3d/fe39b401-92f2-448c-b1bb-a0728...](https://jobs.lever.co/carbon3d/fe39b401-92f2-448c-b1bb-a0728fc74efc)

Contact: robray[at]carbon3d.com

------
i_s
Xledger | Colorado Springs, CO | Full-time (on-site)

Xledger is a finance, project, and business information system that gives
customers tighter control of their businesses.

We are expanding our team in Colorado Springs, which focuses on Clojurescript
(with Om), F#, and SQL Server. We're looking for engineers who can make a
strong contribution to this stack, helping us create best-in-class
functionality for our customers.

Apply at [https://functionaljobs.com/jobs/8934-software-engineer-
cloju...](https://functionaljobs.com/jobs/8934-software-engineer-
clojurescript-f-at-xledger)

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Engineers, Analysts, and Senior Product Managers!

Dstillery is a machine-learning product company that has built a strong
foundation in the adtech industry and is exploring opportunities to branch out
into other applications. Join us, and you'll gain deep experience developing
systems at scale and working with a world-class data science team (winners of
multiple KDD Best Paper and other awards). We're still pretty small on the
engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We're mostly a Java shop. Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Cassandra, and Kafka are big
parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work
at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them
before that's fine too. If you write clean, tested, working code, think
through problems, and know how to ship, we want to talk to you.

We're a Crain's Best Place to Work in NYC for the 3rd year in a row. We play
Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, have a company band, game nights, and dev
seminars where we talk tech and learn from each other. We keep sane hours and
don't track vacation.

We're interested in how you really think through problems and write code, so
for developers, our hiring process revolves around a small, self-paced take-
home project that reflects some of the real work we do.

Please check out our job postings to apply:

Software Engineer:
[http://dstillery.com/careers/listings/details/?gh_jid=11316](http://dstillery.com/careers/listings/details/?gh_jid=11316)

Analyst:
[http://dstillery.com/careers/listings/details/?gh_jid=111556](http://dstillery.com/careers/listings/details/?gh_jid=111556)

Senior Product Manager:
[http://dstillery.com/careers/listings/details/?gh_jid=20813](http://dstillery.com/careers/listings/details/?gh_jid=20813)

All roles are ONSITE in NYC.

~~~
sjs7007
Shoutout to Dstillery for their hiring process. I had applied for an
internship and was sent a mini project with 2 problems to finish but no time
limit. About a day or two after submitting it, I was rejected but got feedback
on where my solutions lacked. Appreciate that.

------
eywu
BloomNation | Santa Monica, CA | PSE + UX/UI | Full Time, ONSITE

Product Support Engineer (PSE)» [http://www.builtinla.com/job/product-support-
engineer-0](http://www.builtinla.com/job/product-support-engineer-0)

UX / UI Designer » [http://www.builtinla.com/job/ux-
designer-20](http://www.builtinla.com/job/ux-designer-20)

We're a Series A startup backed by some of the most well known VCs. We're a
scrappy 30+ employees focused on building a marketplace for SMBs, specifically
Florists to start.

------
nsrivast
Twine Labs | New York, NY | Part-time/Full-time | Remote | Full-stack
developer (Python/Django)

Twine is a software platform that intelligently connects the right employees -
helping large companies boost employee engagement and improve retention of top
talent.

We're a bootstrapped HR analytics startup, early but with revenue. We're
looking for a developer to commit 30-50 hours/week to help our CTO built out
our web application.

You should ideally have done this before, preferably in a Python framework.
Experience implementing multi-tenant architectures and data visualization
libraries a plus.

team@twinelabs.com www.twinelabs.com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

~~~
charleshkang
Hiring any engineers more suited for a junior~?

------
KaratTeam
Karat | Europe | Talent Operations Manager | REMOTE

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

The Talent Operations Coordinator works at the heart of Karat’s product and
operations. You'll play a crucial role in defining and managing the Karat user
experience.

More Here: [http://bit.ly/29k4mAv](http://bit.ly/29k4mAv)

------
andygeers
Hubbub.co.uk | London | Full stack developer | Full time, on site or remote

Hubbub.co.uk lets you shop online with local independent shops - the best
butchers, fishmongers, greengrocers, cheesemongers - all with the convenience
of a supermarket such as one-hour delivery slots.

We're looking for somebody who enjoys doing a bit of everything to take over
responsibility for our tech platform (largely Ruby on Rails deployed on AWS)
with potential for hiring a few more devs down the line.

For instructions on how to apply go to
[http://developers.hubbub.co.uk](http://developers.hubbub.co.uk)

~~~
imjoshholloway
I love your initial application process. Just technical enough to weed out
people who aren't really interested / don't have ability. But quick and easy
enough that it won't put too many people off applying.

------
Iharko
Telarix Inc.|Vienna, VA|On Site Full Time

Telarix is a leading provider of interconnect and settlement software
solutions to telecom communication service providers (“CSPs”) worldwide.

Telarix has the following open full-time positions open: • Mid-Level Java
Developer • Mid-Level Software Developer • Entry Level Developer

Go to our website for more details: [http://www.telarix.com/Company/telarix-
job-openings.html](http://www.telarix.com/Company/telarix-job-openings.html)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure | SF Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Wayfair actually growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in Boston?
      - How does Hilton spending change after a customer's first Airbnb stay?
      - (More examples on our research blog [1])
    

We were part of YC S15 and launched last August [2].

We’re a 10-person team solving hard problems with really cool data. We’re
looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (stats + ML; AWS, MTurk, NLP, and Spark helpful)
      - Research Scientist (stats; SQL and Python helpful; math/science PhD preferred)
      - Data Engineer (Python/JVM; AWS; stream processing)
      - Software Engineer (frontend/backend/full-stack; Python/JVM/Go; D3; AWS; React/Angular)
      - Others (opportunistic)
    

Competitive salary and substantial equity. We want our early team to have a
large stake in our success.

We have phenomenal traction and raised a strong, $2M seed round [3]. Select
investors include: Bessemer Venture Partners, Foundation Capital, Norwest
Venture Partners, Shasta Ventures, and Y Combinator.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

Email me directly, I’m a founder. (mike@)

[1] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[2] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-
off...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-offering-
powerful-live-data-analysis-of-publicprivate-companies/)

[3] [http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-
weap...](http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-weapon-for-
investors-to-outsmart-each-other-2016-4)

------
Mikha
DoubleDutch | San Francisco | Onsite

About Us: DoubleDutch is building a live engagement platform that is bringing
digital principles to the offline world of events. We bring events and
conferences from good to great with data-driven mobile technology. DoubleDutch
is a highly collaborative team that builds deep relationships with customers.
If you are passionate about mobile apps, possess exceptional attention to
detail, are an expert communicator, and above all, desire to make a big impact
on a great team, then DoubleDutch is the place for you.Come join us!

Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/d6baaf42-d98c-45d0-b3a6-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/d6baaf42-d98c-45d0-b3a6-a8822713d7c8?lever-
source=hackernews)

Front-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/dc9822d9-16f3-4860-b386-6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/dc9822d9-16f3-4860-b386-6abcb8bbe239?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/dc9822d9-16f3-4860-b386-6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/dc9822d9-16f3-4860-b386-6abcb8bbe239?lever-
source=hackernews)

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9ac3c942-c73c-471a-821a-f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9ac3c942-c73c-471a-821a-f498a0a35cab?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Software Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b9cb9e4663b?lever-
source=hackernews)

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4cba6f618fca?lever-
source=hackernews)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/651c62b8-5501-43a3-afc7-6d...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/651c62b8-5501-43a3-afc7-6ded8d6f9c8d?lever-
source=hackernews)

------
khaki54
Booz Allen Hamilton | MD / DC / VA | Relo possible | Flexible work locations

Join the team and help our company deliver on the largest and most innovative
cybersecurity project in U.S. history.

We are looking for security tool experts but are willing to grow junior team
members who are ready to learn from some of the best.

-ForeScout CounterACT -IBM BigFix -RES One -Tenable Nessus -Splunk Enterprise -RSA Archer

If you are more of a Pen Tester or C&A/A&A/RMF expert we are looking for you
too.

If you think you have something to contribute to our team that isn’t listed
here, send me your info and let’s talk. park_matt@bah.com

------
ccenten
Bodyport (YC S15) - [http://www.bodyport.com](http://www.bodyport.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Lead Firmware Engineer (ONSITE)

Bodyport is hiring an experienced senior embedded systems engineer to lead the
firmware development of our first product. You will join an early-stage
company dedicated to bringing lifesaving medical technology into every home.
Bodyport is backed by notable investors in hardware and health.

[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/)

------
jbdowney
Airware | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We're looking for engineers in a number of disciplines like web services,
native apps, firmware, and hardware to work on our commercial drone platform.
We also need managers, product designers, product managers, and a number of
other support positions.

Check out our engineering & design blog to see what we're about. We're very
proud of our culture and technology:

[https://makers.airware.com/](https://makers.airware.com/)

Our open positions are listed in the footer if you're interested!

New location in the financial district!

------
venacareers
Java Software Architect | VENA | Full-time | TORONTO, CA

Who are we? Check out the awesome work we’re up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io)

You will be responsible for building Vena’s next generation storage engine,
document processing and calculation platform, with focus on platform
scalability, performance and security.

We can’t wait to hear from you! Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/29eEBx4](http://bit.ly/29eEBx4)

~~~
emilburzo
I'm assuming this is ONSITE only?

------
ianyang
Gantri | San Francisco, CA | Product Designer | Full Time | OnSite

Gantri is a platform for 3D printed tech lighting. We work with emerging
designers to design and manufacture creative home lighting products using 3D
printing. We are gearing towards a launch and we are looking for a 1st
employee to join our team as a digital product designer.

Your responsibilities would include: \- Brand identity \- UI / UX web design
\- Social media and marketing content \- Packaging

Plus you get to have as many 3D printed lamps as you want! For more
information or to apply, please drop me a note at ian@gantri.com

------
shardme
Under Armour | Baltimore, MD | Full-time | Onsite

Under Armour's E-Commerce engineering team builds and supports a progressive
open-source platform that supports multiple delivery tiers and high volume
businesses. We also build and maintain some of those delivery tiers, including
ua.com. We have the following positions available:

Platform Architect (HA, Disaster Mitigation, Patterns/Practices, Technology
Adoption) - goo.gl/8wXqq9

DevOps Engineer (Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Jenkins, etc) - goo.gl/ibvW2a

Sr Software Engineer (Nodejs, Elastic Search, Redis, RDBMS/Doc) -
goo.gl/3u73AZ

------
anonymousjunior
Wake | San Francisco, CA | Full Stack | Full Time (onsite)

[https://wake.com/jobs](https://wake.com/jobs)

We're looking for a software engineer who will be an integral part of
improving the way companies design, communicate and build products. You will
work closely with designers to invent and build new ways for people to share
ideas with each other. You will also be responsible for ensuring that the
service remains incredibly fast and reliable as we continue to grow.

------
diafygi
Python Software Engineer | [https://UtilityAPI.com](https://UtilityAPI.com) |
Oakland, CA | ONSITE | Solar Job

==Company Description==

Twilio for energy data! We are a SaaS that is used by solar and energy
efficiency companies to collect their customer's utility bill and usage data
automatically. We have funding from the Department of Energy and private
capital, and we are generating significant revenue, so we have lots of runway
(i.e. good job security).

Our office is in downtown Oakland (our desks are solar panels!). We work hard
and we make real money while conveniently also saving the planet. We value
learning and solving real problems for the world. We have a great team and a
supportive, learning environment.

==Job Description==

You will be writing application code and helping maintain/optimize/scale the
stack. We write scripts that collect data from utilities, and these scripts
can break unexpectedly when utilities change their interfaces or we see new
types of files or formats, so being able to update them quickly is important.
Our codebase is well organized, documented, and tested.

==Requirements==

* U.S. Citizen or Permanent Resident (required)

* At least 1 year of Python work experience (required)

* In depth knowledge of Python Language: in particular; iterators, generators, list comprehensions, abstract classes, & multiple inheritance

* HTTP (methods, cookies, headers, etc.)

* Regular Expressions (we use them heavily)

* CSS Selectors (we use them heavily)

* JavaScript (basic understanding)

* Git, SSH, GPG (basic understanding)

==Preferred==

* Good understanding of best practices for web development using Django

* Experience with web scraping tools such as Selenium, Scrapy, or Mechanize.

==How To Apply==

Email me, Daniel Roesler, a cover letter and a PGP-encrypted pdf resume
encrypted with my public key. Please include links to your github, bitbucket,
or personal side project website (for reference, mine is daylightpirates.org).

------
rajivm
SOXHUB | San Francisco, Orange County | Software Engineering | Full-Time

SOXHUB is streamlining SOX audit compliance through our SaaS platform. We
target large public enterprises that are faced with internal compliance tasks.
We're aiming to solve narrow enterprise problems deeply by understanding the
problem through internal industry experts & building the best UX/product
solution.

\- Work with Node/JS, Ember, Docker, Python and more

\- Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules

\- Contribute to open-source projects

\- Fast paced & growing

For more information, or to apply, please contact me at rajiv@soxhub.com.

------
bbaek_bungie
Bungie | Bellevue, WA | Gameplay Engineer

As a Gameplay Engineer at Bungie, you will play an integral role in bridging
the last mile technology between game design, art and our engine. Your work
will play a key role as we break new ground in seamless, persistent, networked
game simulation. Most importantly, you will work with a fun, dedicated, driven
and energetic team devoted to creating the best and most technically
impressive games in the world.

If interested, please shoot me an email at bbaek@bungie.com

------
classyjim
Elliptic - [https://elliptic.workable.com/](https://elliptic.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. With recent Series A funding we
at Elliptic are a blockchain intelligence company. We identify illicit
activity on the Bitcoin blockchain and provide our services to the leading
Bitcoin companies and law enforcement agencies globally. We seek a Lead Java
Engineer and a Frontend Engineer. Please contact me at
james.peters@elliptic.co

------
diwank
HornOK | New Delhi | Developers | Full time, on site | diwank@hornok.co

Hornok is a heavy transport automation startup based out of New Delhi. We are
building an online marketplace for pre-owned commercial vehicles like trucks,
trailers etc and a maintenance automation platform for these vehicles.

We are a fun loving team with a great balanced workplace culture and a strong
emphasis on values.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

\- Backend engineer (ideally Python dev, postgres/mysql experience big plus)

\- Frontend engineer (Javascript, must have experience with modern frameworks)

------
taitems
Kiandra ([http://kiandra.com.au/](http://kiandra.com.au/)) | Melbourne,
Australia | Fulltime | On Site

We are looking for Software Development Leads working on the Microsoft stack,
as well as pre-sales roles in a Solutions Architect and a Cloud-focused BDM.

Kiandra is one of Australia's best places to work, 7 years running. We'd love
to have you join our passionate team.

[http://kiandra.com.au/careers](http://kiandra.com.au/careers)

------
adrianmacneil
Cruise Automation | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're looking for experienced full stack software engineers to build platforms
and tools which support self driving cars. Come and work as part of a super
talented team in SF working on really hard problems.

Required: 3+ years experience as a full stack software engineer, and
experience with Python or Node.js.

[https://jobs.lever.co/cruise/b191d701-95a4-427d-b564-fbf1fda...](https://jobs.lever.co/cruise/b191d701-95a4-427d-b564-fbf1fda3db7d?lever-
via=Fl8H0dtuIY)

------
samirparikh
Fujitsu Laboratories of America | Sunnyvale, CA | Intern | Onsite

If you are excited about using deep learning to teach robot's new skills and
help improve their manipulation abilities, get in touch with me at
sparikh@us.fujitsu.com

The ideal candidate is skilled in deep learning frameworks such as
keras/theano/tensorflow. He/She has experience building and training deep
learning models using CNN's, LSTM's, RNN's.

The candidate is expected to participate in new idea generation and scientific
paper publication. This is a research internship.

------
RebeccaBP
Denver, CO|Product Designer, Visual Designer (UI/UX)|BiggerPockets|Onsite

We are a fast growing, bootstrapped, and profitable online real estate
networking and information platform. We are looking for someone with 4+ years
of UI/UX experience, specifically with web apps to join our team. This is
truly a great opportunity!

Read more and apply to the position here:
[https://www.biggerpockets.com/jobs](https://www.biggerpockets.com/jobs)

------
wynandt
Amazon Web Services | Seattle | FULL TIME | ONSITE

I'm hiring for Senior Software Developers
([https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/409776](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/409776))
and a Research Scientist
([https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/378332](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/378332))
for Amazon AWS (EC2) in Seattle. Contact me if you want any more information
about the roles or teams.

~~~
sjs7007
Does Amazon hire interns in fall?

------
ok_appy
Okappy | London | Full/Part Time | ONSITE

Okappy is an exciting new market network helping companies connect to each
other, send and receive jobs and monitor the status of those jobs as they're
updated by their employees AND subcontractors wherever they are.

We're growing massively, we're generating a lot of interest, we need to take
on more resources, in particular a full stack developer.

[http://www.okappy.com/vacancies/](http://www.okappy.com/vacancies/)

------
sdabby
ClickTime | Front and Back-End Developers (FT); Account Manager (FT); IT
Operations Contractor | Onsite (SF)| www.clicktime.com/jobs

ClickTime helps companies become more productive every day. Our time and
expense tracking solutions are used by thousands of companies worldwide.

We're looking for two software developers, an Account Manager, and an IT
Operations contractor to join our 30-person team. We offer the energy and
opportunities of a startup, with the stability of an established company.

Apply: www.clicktime.com/jobs, or email sdabby@clicktime.com

~~~
BrandonM
Clickable:
[https://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs](https://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs)

------
vegancap
The LAD bible Group (Manchester, UK) -
[http://www.theladbiblegroup.com/careers/](http://www.theladbiblegroup.com/careers/)

------
wolframhempel
Berlin, Germany - deepstream.io/deepstreamhub FULL TIME, ONSITE

We are looking for a skilled backend developer with experience in both low
level network programming and NodeJS, passionate about building a scalable
realtime platform that will be used by thousands of customers to power IoT,
gaming, social apps and a wide range of other usecases.

More information here: [https://deepstreamhub.com/careers/server-
developer/](https://deepstreamhub.com/careers/server-developer/)

------
iovrthoughtthis
Release Platform | Remote | Fulltime | London, UK

Our mission is to discover the science behind word of mouth marketing.

We're a small team building a software platform that enables brands to
understand and harness the power of their customers’ recommendations. Release
is one of Collider’s 2016 cohort, and counts some of the brightest minds in
tech & advertising as investors and advisors.

We are hiring: Backend Developers, Front End Developers and Technical Account
Managers

Visit www.releaseplatform.com and check us out.

If you're interested send am email to jasper@releaseplatform.com

------
seibelj
Stealth Startup | Marketing Help Needed

I'm a full-time software engineer who works on many different side businesses
(with some success). I need someone to help with marketing a new technology
product I'm building. I'm interested in an equity partner rather than an
employee, but a contractor is OK too. The product is in the reputation space.
I'm located in Boston, but any remote person is OK, provided you speak English
and know about marketing. I can provide more details over a phone call. Email
in profile

------
rbres
Bolt | San Francisco

\- Uproot the ancient payments stack and work with the best:
[https://bolt.com/team](https://bolt.com/team)

\- Job descriptions here: [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

\- Backend, frontend, infrastructure, and security engineers

\- Golang backend, React frontend

Work with a stellar team, solve large technical challenges, and create immense
value for the world. Make the internet a better place to transact.

I'm cofounder/ceo. Email me directly: rb ~at~ bolt.com

------
daniyalzade
node.js - backend | Walmart Labs | SF - Bay Area

Have you ever shipped code that processes more than $1 billion annually? Well,
here is your opportunity :) You can work on node.js at many companies, but
only rarely can you have an impact on millions of people. In the store-
services team @ WalmartLabs, we build tools that bring the in-store shopping
experience on par with shopping online. If enhancing real-world experiences
with technology is your passion, keep on reading!

We are nimble team operating like a startup, with the resources of a large
company (allowing us, for example, to support open-source software). We
control our product roadmap and development cycles. Most of us have worked at
startups before. To achieve our vision of a unified shopping experience, we
are building a team of excellent node.js developers and that is where you come
in. We are looking for backend engineers with the following skills:

* Strong experience in server-side programming. Proficiency in a scripting language, preferably node.js

* Experience in designing clean REST APIs

* Experience in building fault-tolerant, high performance distributed systems

* Comfort with GIT

* Simple & fast deployments

* Comfort with the /nix environment and configuring it with tools like puppet, chef or fabric

* Having contributed to open source community. Reference to an active github repo is a big plus!

If this role excites you, drop us a line. We love what we do and are happy to
chat! Feel free to reach me (Eytan) directly at edaniyalzade@walmartlabs.com.

------
rayhano
Unmortgage | London, UK | ONSITE | FULL-TIME Designer - Producer of Pretty

We're fixing the broken housing ladder with DIY Shared Ownership.

Unmortgage offers a completely new way for people to get on the housing ladder
without needing to take out a mortgage.

Occupiers get capital to buy a home worth up to ten times their income with
only a 5% deposit.

It also opens up owner-occupied residential property as an asset class for
pension funds, who earn inflation-linked rent on the portion the occupier
doesn't own.

More info at http/angel.co/Unmortgage

------
dban
Authorea | [https://www.authorea.com/](https://www.authorea.com/) | Full time
| Onsite | New York, NY (Flatiron)

Authorea is building GitHub + Google Docs for researchers. We were spun out of
CERN by a group of astrophysicists who were frustrated with the cumbersome
process of collaborating on scientific research. Our team is very small, but
our tool is already being used at all 100 of the top 100 (Leiden Ranking)
research universities. We also just raised a substantial seed round with
brand-name VCs.

All positions require a passion for startups and for Open Science! More info
at: [https://www.authorea.com/jobs](https://www.authorea.com/jobs)

Positions (Abridged):

* WEB DESIGNER We’re looking for someone to help shape the look and feel of our product, i.e., make us look good. Really good. Great taste, great design skills, and an eye for web graphic design. Someone who can tell a story through design. Proven web design skills, knowledge of CSS and JS, and experience designing and building interfaces informed by user testing.

* UX/UI ENGINEER - Authorea has a robust backend but it did not receive all the love it deserves on the front end. We're looking for an engineer with strong design skills. Someone who will be able to understand the nitty gritty details of the Rails back end but who will spend most of their time on the Javascript/CSS front end. In particular, we are looking for someone who will study and understand Authorea users and improve the platform's user onboarding, experience, interfaces and interaction.

* GROWTH ENGINEER - Authorea is looking for a software engineer who can design, test, and implement customer acquisition and retention strategies. The role requires substantial technical expertise to implement innovative search marketing, search engine optimization, notification, and web analytics frameworks. This person would implement Authorea’s acquisition and retention programs. This position therefore requires familiarity with business and marketing objectives as well as experience building scalable acquisition and retention systems.

Drop us a line if you see something of interest! hi [at] authorea [dot] com

(Also, we're always hiring interns!)

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA [http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)
(onsite, visa)

== About Us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What You Will Build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data --> organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open Roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript
(Node.js) / Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to
work on Node.js, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the
job. Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka and RabbitMQ

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people, not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | London, UK | On-site | Full-time

We are a new, tech-focussed energy supplier for the UK market, and we're
looking for diligent programmers (especially with Python experience) to join
us.

We're building a modern, event-driven infrastructure for interacting with both
consumers (via the web, mobile apps and smart-meters) and the industry (eg
data flows, consumption forecasting, trading on the wholesale market).

On the server-side, we mainly use Python. Our public site is powered by Django
and the Django-REST-framework amongst other things - we also use Pandas, Numpy
and Jupyter for analysis and forecasting.

We use AWS heavily, employing most of the Hashistack (Vagrant, Packer, Consul,
Terraform) in some form. See, for example,
[http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-
chec...](http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-checks.html)

On the client-side, we use React and SASS. For our mobile apps, we use React
Native.

We use a Kanban approach to development and use Atlas to coordinate a
continuous deployment pipeline. Engineering standards are high. All code is
well tested and thoroughly reviewed.

This is a great opportunity for several reasons:

* We have lots of difficult design challenges to solve. The UK energy market is complicated, dated and process-heavy - there's an awful lot of domain modelling that we need to get right.

* We have difficult technical problems to solve. With the advent of smart meters, we'll soon be processing millions of meter readings a day. We need the right technology in place to handle this smoothly as well as feeding data into a machine learning pipeline that models and predicts consumption.

* There's a great opportunity for disruption in the UK energy market. The big suppliers still dominate, but are not exactly popular. The energy landscape is changing as we move to more disaggregated forms of generation, with less predictability, more dynamism and smarter technology.

* You'll be working for a company that is helping to tackle climate change. We'll be helping move people onto using greener technology and consuming energy from renewable sources. This will all help transition the UK towards a lower carbon future.

Apply via talent@octopus.energy

------
vikp
Dataquest | San Francisco, CA | Data Scientist| Full-time | Onsite or Remote

At Dataquest ([https://www.dataquest.io](https://www.dataquest.io)), we're
building the future of online education. Most online learning has turned into
"let me throw up a bunch of videos and call it a course". We help people
actually learn and demonstrate their skills . Our paths take people from zero
coding knowledge all the way through to getting jobs at companies like 3M and
Fitbit. Our cohesive curriculum, interactive learning by doing approach,
project focus, and strong learning community are critical to this process.

We're all self-taught, and we're passionate about helping people learn more
effectively. We're constantly trying new learning techniques and refining our
approach. We're profitable and control our own destiny, so we have a lot of
latitude to do what's best for our students, not what's best for VCs.

We're been teaching data analysis and data science to tens of thousands of
students a month, and we want to deepen our curriculum. This involves teaching
more complex math and machine learning techniques, how to more effectively
communicate results with interactive dashboards, and much more. Our philosophy
is to teach not just syntax, but the deeper understanding and theory behind
techniques. Our lessons are usually walkthroughs of interesting datasets,
where we introduce concepts along the way. Looking at some of our blog posts
([https://www.dataquest.io/blog/data-science-portfolio-
project...](https://www.dataquest.io/blog/data-science-portfolio-project/),
[https://www.dataquest.io/blog/kaggle-
tutorial/](https://www.dataquest.io/blog/kaggle-tutorial/)), and our lessons
([https://www.dataquest.io/track/data-scientist-
track](https://www.dataquest.io/track/data-scientist-track)) might help
explain our approach.

This position will have a lot of autonomy in expanding and building our data
science curriculum. If you're passionate about finding insights in data and
teaching others to do the same, we'd love to chat.

Email me at vik at dataquest.io if this sounds interesting!

------
gregcmartin
JASK - [http://www.jask.com](http://www.jask.com), San Francisco (Mid-Market)
is hiring On-site Data Engineers, AI/Machine Learning and Data Visualization
Engineers. JASK is _the_ leader in innovation for Cyber Security defense using
Artificial Intelligence. Backed by Battery Ventures. contact
[https://www.jask.io/careers](https://www.jask.io/careers)

------
louisswiss
Gymhopper | Multiple Locations in Europe | www.gymhopper.com

We're a fast growing, fully funded SaaS B2B startup dragging gyms into the
digital age. Based out of Zurich, Switzerland.

We are currently hiring for key country manager positions in markets across
Europe, as well as sales/biz dev positions.

Awesome product, even better team and great traction.

Competitive compensation package (base + bonus + equity) dependent on
experience and the country in question.

For more information, reach out via louisATgymhopperDOTcom

------
Hayvok
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple Maps is looking for experienced, hands-on senior engineers for
leadership positions in building our next generation of services. If you have
experience in systems architecture, microservices, and scalability then you'll
be a strong fit for our team.

Other senior positions in our group also available: Infrastructure & DevOps,
Database Engineering

Send an introductory email to jnettles at apple.com with some background on
your skills and experiences or DM me @hayvok.

------
clay_to_n
Stasis Labs | Los Angeles | Onsite or Remote |
[https://stasislabs.com](https://stasislabs.com)

Stasis Labs is hiring a web engineer to help us improve the quality of medical
care through smarter patient monitoring. We are working on a hard problem, and
aim to make a sizable impact through technology. We build a connected vitals
monitoring system for patients who are not currently monitored, and are
launching our first product this year to Indian hospitals. We just graduated
from the first class of the Techstars Healthcare Accelerator, in Partnership
witch Cedars-Sinai.

We are seeking someone with experience in full-stack web development, dev-ops,
server management, and web application deployment. We want you to own our web
deployment process, and write great full-stack web code in an environment
where security and data integrity are critical.

Our software stack includes C++ running on our device, an Android application
for doctors, and a web application (node.js backend, React frontend). We're
using both Bluetooth Low Energy and wi-fi. Our cloud backend is an important
part of our product.

You will primarily be on the web side (backend, frontend, and infrastructure),
but you will be exposed to and helping integrate our Android app and medical
device as well.

You will have a great deal of autonomy and be responsible for crafting the
culture, technology and processes of our company. We're a small team and are
looking for someone who can learn quickly and become competent in multiple
parts of the tech stack. We hope the idea of working with a variety of
technologies excites you. Startup experience is a plus.

We are just beginning, and are striving to build an inclusive and positive
company culture.

\+ Requirements:

\---- Experience with node.js

\---- Experience building single page applications in JavaScript

\+ Preferred:

\---- Experience with React

\---- Experience running highly reliable cloud servers on AWS or similar IaaS
provider

\---- Experience building web-connected Android applications

\---- Experience working at a startup

To apply, please email a resume and cover letter (in the email body is fine)
to software@stasislabs.com

------
svec
iRobot | Bedford, MA (just outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

Looking for great work-life balance at a job where you can say "I can't find
my keyboard under all these robots!" ? Want a place with half-day Fridays
during the summer so you can spend extra time with your family on Friday
afternoons? Then iRobot might be the place for you.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart people who are easy to work with. You should probably
think robots are cool, but a robotics background is NOT required. (I had no
robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

We're looking for software engineers of all sorts: cloud, embedded, test, also
some more hardcore robotics stuff.

Check out all our openings here: [http://www.irobot.com/About-
iRobot/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/About-iRobot/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec and then guess the rest,
it might involve irobot and a com.

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum

------
janbernhart
Optiver | Amsterdam | C++ and/or Python Developers | Onsite | Visa &
relocation sponsored

Optiver is trading company, to be more specific: a market maker

Being part of our Trading Technology team means you are responsible for the
full stack of applications required to run the trading business. Activities
range from developing ultra-low-latency exchange protocol encoders and
decoders, to writing and fine-tuning our automated trading strategies.

Want to know more?

janbernhart-AT-optiver.com

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland | SUPPORT ENGINEER | Full Time | ONSITE

Do you have a strong need to understand how and why things work the way they
do? Are you acutely aware of customer experience and upset when a company
you’re dealing with lets you down?

If you have some engineering or web development experience and want to be a
part of creating truly exceptional customer experiences then the Customer
Support team at Intercom is right for you.

Intercom supports over 12k businesses ranging from bootstrapped startups to
large enterprise corporations. Our Support Engineers partner with our
customers to tackle the challenging technical issues they face in innovative
ways. In this role, you will be directly responsible for helping people
integrate Intercom into their products, diagnose and report problems they
have, and serve as the bridge between our customers and our product teams.

[We use Intercom to support Intercom
customers]([https://blog.intercom.io/intercom-customer-
support/](https://blog.intercom.io/intercom-customer-support/)), so whether
you’re just starting out in your career or want to get a deeper understanding
of fundamental customer motivations and how those are applied to building an
ambitious, world-class product, this role provides that great opportunity.

Our way of providing support is based on the [principles of continuity and
trust]([https://blog.intercom.io/rebuilding-support-around-
continuit...](https://blog.intercom.io/rebuilding-support-around-continuity-
trust/)) and our style of communication is personal, friendly and fun. We
engage in dynamic conversations with our customers and are big fans of visual
communication (think emojis, stickers, GIFs) - we believe that [visual support
is human support]([https://blog.intercom.io/visual-media-customer-
support/](https://blog.intercom.io/visual-media-customer-support/))!

More info on requirements here: [http://grnh.se/mud3e1](http://grnh.se/mud3e1)

Our process consists of email test, phone interview and onsite interview in
our Dublin office.

Cheers, Ewa [https://www.intercom.io/careers](https://www.intercom.io/careers)

------
SteveEvercar
Evercar | Multiple roles | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time, ONSITE | Equity

Evercar is transforming mobility by helping drivers on rideshare or delivery
platforms such as Uber, Lyft, or Postmates get behind the wheel of shared,
connected electric vehicles.

* Software Engineer (Python) * iOS Developer * Android developer

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/evercar#.V3a6AbgrJZI](https://boards.greenhouse.io/evercar#.V3a6AbgrJZI)

------
troymc
BigchainDB GmbH / ascribe GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Decentralized Systems
Engineer | Full Time

Job description:
[https://github.com/bigchaindb/org/blob/master/bigjob.md](https://github.com/bigchaindb/org/blob/master/bigjob.md)

Our homepage: [https://www.bigchaindb.com/](https://www.bigchaindb.com/)

~~~
troymc
Update: The link to the job description changed to

[https://github.com/bigchaindb/org/blob/master/engjob.md](https://github.com/bigchaindb/org/blob/master/engjob.md)

------
d8niel
drchrono (YC W11) | [http://drchrono.com/careers](http://drchrono.com/careers)
| Full-time in Mountain View CA

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting only
the best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple
Watch and web. The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people
engage and experience healthcare through electronic health records.

You would be part of an entrepreneurial, sharp, capable and curious team.
Since our inception, we have attracted over 85,000 physicians, 5.5 million
patients. So far we've booked 19 million patient appointments and processed
1.2 billion dollars in medical billing per year.

We’re hiring Python/Django Devs! Take our healthcare hackerchallenge here!!
[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbe...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbebad9fffaa28dc90475f)

Steps to getting hired

Step 1: Take our Hackerchallenge

Step 2: Phone call with our Hiring Manager

Step 3: 1 hour code pairing a drchrono Engineer

Step 4: On-Site Healthcare Hackathon

Step 5: Join the team & change healthcare!!!

~~~
ktRolster
That seems like a lot of steps

~~~
tejinderss
No wonder they r always hiring can't find anyone

------
sk8tadmon
goPuff | Philadelphia, PA| iOS, backend, frontend, and Android Engineers |
Full Time | ONSITE

goPuff is eliminating the need for convenience stores. We deliver convenience
store items, as well as vaporizors, hookahs, kitchen items, and alcohol in 30
minutes or less! We're growing at an incredible rate and looking to ramp up
our engineering team. If you're looking to work for a lively, young startup,
please apply! Job descriptions available at [http://www.indeed.com/q-Gopuff-l-
Philadelphia,-PA-jobs.html](http://www.indeed.com/q-Gopuff-l-Philadelphia,-PA-
jobs.html) or reach out directly at hiring@goPuff.com

Our interview process is relatively simple:

1) A phone or in-person non-technical interview

2) A technical interview given over Skype or GH

3) If necessary, one more in-person non-technical interview

Articles: [http://www.wdrb.com/story/32132228/gopuff-
raises-825-million...](http://www.wdrb.com/story/32132228/gopuff-
raises-825-million-in-funding-as-on-demand-convenience-store-delivery-startup-
continues-to-expand-into-new-markets)

[http://www.bizjournals.com/philadelphia/morning_roundup/2016...](http://www.bizjournals.com/philadelphia/morning_roundup/2016/06/gopuff-
gobeer-seriesa-anthos-capital-expansion.html)

[http://www.philly.com/philly/business/20160207_Drexel_studen...](http://www.philly.com/philly/business/20160207_Drexel_students__start-
up_delivers_convenience_on_the_go.html)

------
joshchittick
pantreeco | Melbourne, Australia | Full-stack & front-end developers | ONSITE

pantreeco is redesigning the way B2B relationships in food buy, sell and
communicate.

We are a small team of 9 with an awesome office in the heart of Melbourne.
Starting to scale internationally, this is a great opportunity to join the
founding team pre Series A.

We are hiring both full-stack & front-end developers. We primarily code in
Elixir, and Coffeescript. The stack includes Mithril, Redux, PostgreSQL,
Mongo. As a back-end developer reliability and performance are a top priority,
and you love hooking into third party services that compliment our customers
own SAAS stacks. As a front-end developer you provide a world class experience
which customers depend on, you build native app experiences within the
constraints of mobile/web browsers.

Interview process: phone call > on-site or remote interview (mixed technical)
> on-site interview > on-site pair programming assignment > offer

Excellent remuneration package. Relocation assistance for the right candidate.

Contact josh at pantree.co

------
pygoscelis

      Swift Navigation — Software Engineer — Full Time — San Francisco
    
      Swift Navigation (http://swiftnav.com) is looking for a backend/generalist 
      software engineer to work with us on inch-accurate GPS receivers by
      contributing to our internal test infrastructure and tools. You will work with
      a small team to push the state of the art in satellite navigation technology,
      making high positioning ubiquitous and easy to use across a wide variety
      of and applications in unmanned aerial vehicles, robotics, and autonomous 
      transportation.
    
      Candidates should have experience with software engineering in a production 
      environment, Python for data analysis (Numpy/SciPy/Pandas) and scripting, 
      AWS, and experience or interest in working in hardware.
    
      Apply at https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/faeeedb6-fcd0-46af-b5ba-f1368d8f438f
    
      Questions? Email Margaret (margaret@swiftnav.com).
    
      Satellite navigation is a rich problem space! Our ~50 person group in 
      the SOMA neighborhood of San Francisco is spread across analog/RF/digital 
      hardware design, statistic/estimation/controls, functional programming, and 
      web infrastructure. Our work is highly interdisciplinary with an environment 
      emphasizing effective communication, collaboration, openness 
      (http://github.com/swift-nav) and inclusion with a flexible working policy.

------
siavosh
pMD | San Francisco, CA

Software Engineer, and Sales Engineer
[https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers)

If you're interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better
care of their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and
the tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're a profitable small
company < 30 people, with double digit annual growth, no VC, and we move very
fast with no red-tape. Stack: iOS/Android/Java/MySQL/JS/Backbone.

I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job post a few years ago,
and still here :) This is a very unique position given it's a mix of pure
engineering, and a significant customer facing role.

Some testimonials of the software:
[https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews) Contact:
sbahrami@pmd.com and/or careers@pmd.com

*Unfortunately, we are unable to provide visa sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a precondition of employment.

------
bhouston
Exocortex/Clara.io is looking for glsl/WebGL/JavaScript developers to join us
in Ottawa, Canada:
[http://exocortex.com/blog/exocortex_hiring_job_summer_develo...](http://exocortex.com/blog/exocortex_hiring_job_summer_developer)

------
protocosmos
Convertist is looking for Business Development Representatives onsite in
Portland, OR. We run outbound lead generation for B2B companies hunting
midsize and enterprise deals.

More on the gig: [http://convertist.breezy.hr/p/f668b5aa064c-business-
developm...](http://convertist.breezy.hr/p/f668b5aa064c-business-development-
representative)

------
augustflanagan
BabyList - Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

BabyList is making it easier for new parents to prepare for one of the biggest
events in their lives. We have an extremely engaged user-base, we’re growing
quickly and making real money. Our core product is a universal baby registry,
and we are developing our own e-commerce platform and content site. Our HQ is
in the Old Oakland neighborhood, 3 blocks from the 12th Street BART. We're a
smart and diverse team of 15. Our users actually notice and love what we do
(read our AppStore reviews for proof).

Front-end Software Engineer: Our front-end is driven by React/Redux, Sass,
Bootstrap, and we recently released a new section of our iOS app powered by
React Native. You would join an excellent product team of 4 software engineers
and 2 designers.

Requirements:

\- You've coded a lot, you're hands on, and passionate about building world
class applications.

\- Expert-level fluency in Javascript and one modern front-end framework.

\- Experience with OOCSS methodologies and an almost unhealthy obsession with
keeping CSS (Sass) clean and scalable.

\- Experience with modern front-end build tools (Babel, Browserify, Webpack,
Gulp, etc).

\- User-obsessed. Once you get to know our users, you deeply empathize and
genuinely like them. You could get on the phone with a user (or their
grandmother) if they were having an issue.

\- You’re opinionated and care intensely about the little details that make a
great user experience.

Senior Fullstack Engineer: Our server-side code is powered by Ruby on Rails,
MySQL and Redis.

Requirements:

\- You've coded a lot, you're hands on, and passionate about building world
class applications.

\- Expert-level fluency in at least one of Ruby, Java, Python, or another
modern server-side object-oriented programming language.

\- Bachelors in CS, or equivalent experience.

\- Experience designing and implementing scalable web services.

\- Deep knowledge of testing best practices and continuous deployment. I'd
love to tell you more over the phone or in person. Contact me at
august[at]babyli.st or see our jobs page for other open positions -
[https://babyli.st/jobs](https://babyli.st/jobs)

------
jdimov10
London, UK (central) | Contractors only | Onsite

Senior Python / Django developers with AWS and PostgreSQL, to work on various
projects for government and private clients. DevOps and / or front-end
epxerience is a plus. Security clearance required for some projects. £400 -
£500 / day. 3 month initial contract, with options to extend. No agencies.
Send CV directly to jdimov+hn@a115.co.uk

------
gdelente
brightwheel | San Francisco | Full Time, Onsite | mybrightwheel.com

Brightwheel is the first mobile platform for early education. It's a super
talented team + a meaningful product that impacts daily life for teachers and
parents. We are far outpacing our growth plan - now in every state + growing
globally - with incredibly passionate users. Mark Cuban and Chris Sacca
recently joined as investors. Here's more in a quick video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iKitGJeAZ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iKitGJeAZ4).

Stack: Rails, React/Redux, native Android & iOS

* Full Stack Lead: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-senior-software-engi...](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-senior-software-engineer)

* Frontend Lead: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46987-senior-frontend-deve...](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46987-senior-frontend-developer)

* Dir/VP of Eng: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/139087-vp-of-engineering](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/139087-vp-of-engineering)

* Product: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/91357-product-lead](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/91357-product-lead)

* Design: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-design](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-design)

Interested but don't see an exact fit? Email us - info@mybrightwheel.com

------
ionforce
Tapad | New York, NY (NYC) | Full time (ONSITE)

Tapad is in the "ad tech" space. We use Scala. So if you already know or want
to learn about functional programming and big data, hit us up!

[http://www.tapad.com/about-us/careers/openings/](http://www.tapad.com/about-
us/careers/openings/)

------
dstjean
Banff, Alberta Canada - Senior Business Consultant, IT - ONSITE

[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj05/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj05/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=BANFFCENTRE&cws=39&rid=2655)

------
mrweasel
Coolshop.com | Full stack developer | Nørresundby, Denmark, On-site only, EU
citizen

We're looking for a Django developer or someone willing to learn
Django/Python. Experience in React is a plus.

Job posting:
[https://www.coolshop.dk/minisite/t/jobs#developer](https://www.coolshop.dk/minisite/t/jobs#developer)
(Danish only)

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our small team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop, and growing our engineering team. We're
currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers

If you are interested, it's a great time to join the team. Please reach out to
me (head of product) at jordan@rocketmiles.com to say hello!

------
brezelben
flaregames | Karlsruhe, Germany | Full-Stack Web Developer | Full-time |
ONSITE | VISA

Our team serves as the service infrastructure provider for all of our games,
played by millions of players worldwide. We are responsible for supporting our
publishing services, game development studios and business intelligence
department. Thus we develop and maintain a wide range of various web-based
services and APIs, written in different programming languages.

Required Skills and Experience

* “The Sage”: you are a Full Stack Web Backend Developer and need no explanation on what that actually incorporates.

* “The Juggler”: you have the ability to switch between different technologies without entangling your brain.

* “The Pathfinder”: you can quickly find your way through 3rd party documentation/code.

* “The Discoverer”: you have the urge to learn something new everyday.

* WW91IGNhbiBzZWUgdGhlIE1hdHJpeCBhbmQgc29sdmUgUmVnRXgtQ3Jvc3N3b3JkcyB3aXRob3V0IGV2ZW4gYmxpbmtpbmcgb25jZQ==

More info on
[http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/](http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/)

------
jwerberg
Office of the Attorney General | New York NYC Onsite | Data Scientist and
Research Analyst

Join a growing and dynamic team taking on the challenging data driven research
and investigation questions for the people's lawyer of New York.

Python, SQL, data skills.

Interview process - short phone interview, 1 hour in person with 2-3 folks,
last step is half day onsite assignment and presentation.

jonathan dot werberg at ag dot ny dot gov

------
dstjean
Banff, Alberta, Canada - Application Developer - ONSITE

[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj05/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj05/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=BANFFCENTRE&cws=39&rid=2654)

------
beechyrb
Heartfelt Creations - PHP Developer | Goshen, IN | Onsite | Full Time

We are looking for a full-stack Developer to join our team and help us grow
our online technology (PHP, HTML/CSS, Javascript, and SQL). We use Codeigniter
and Opencart frameworks. Experience in any of these is a plus but not
required.

If you are interested, please email me rich@heartfelt.com

------
Curalatis
Curalate | SEATTLE | NYC | PHILLY -
[http://www.curalate.com](http://www.curalate.com) (roles can sit in any of
our offices) Curalate is the leading visual commerce platform, connecting
pictures, people and products. Our visual commerce software helps more than
800 brands tell their stories through imagery in order to drive engagement,
build awareness, and form stronger, more meaningful relationships with
consumers.

* TechCrunch: Curalate Raises $27.5M to Help Brands Connect Content to Commerce * One of the nation’s 25 Hottest “under-the-radar startups” by Business Insider * Inc. Magazine: The 10 Hottest Startups to Work for in NYC (Curalate is #1!)

ALL ROLES CAN BE FOUND HERE: [http://grnh.se/4d5kan](http://grnh.se/4d5kan) \-
Full Stack Engineer - Front-End Engineer - DevOps Engineer - Product Manager -
Product/UX Designer

We hire developers, designers and product people with exceptional problem
solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with quickly
learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. Also, We're not language
zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job, and are comfortable
with a polyglot codebase.

Value Props:

* Hard problems to solve--everything we build revolves around images (data, monetization, commerce, image recognition etc etc)--and the challenges are endless.

* Leadership: Our Co-founder is our CTO and an Engineer (dev is our biggest team by far) and our VP of Engineering has managed to retain his entire team for over a year (aside from one of our dev's that decided the Seattle weather wasn't for him and headed back to sunny LA)

* New tech: Our primary language is Scala, but we are always open to trying new languages, frameworks etc-- this is a "best tool for the job" shop, so we are open to experimenting and failing fast

* Ownership: you will ship code from day one and see your impact right from the jump. We are all about autonomy, so we hire the best--it's literally easier to get into Harvard, than to get a spot on this team--dev's and give them the support to kill it

* Fun: This company is incredible and our people are brilliant, but we don't take ourselves too seriously. . .laughing is part of our DNA

* Being at the bleeding edge of tech on a winning team. . . Need I say more?

------
vvdio_tom
vvd.io | London/Brighton, UK | REMOTE (UK only) | Part time, Flexible Hours

At vvd.io we want to make it easier for vloggers and content creators to get
paid without covering their content in un-related ads. We are building tools
that let creators embed affiliate links in their videos without annoying their
users.

As the Lead Front End Dev, you'll be responsible for implementing everything
our creators and viewers can interact with as we continue to develop and
evolve our MVP/prototype. But as we are a small team, there are plenty of
opportunities to get involved in all aspects of the design & engineering of
all parts of the stack.

Compensation: Equity only (for now)

You'll find it easy to get going straight away if you've got experience with
some/all of the following technologies:

Javascript, React, Node JS

Python, Django

HTML5 (particularly video/media playback)

Docker

Grunt

Git

AWS (Elastic Beanstalk, S3, RDS)

But there is also scope for re-writing / starting again with different
technologies.

Interested? Drop us an email! tom@vvd.io

Remember to tell us about your relevant experience and include any links to
previous work!

~~~
katastrofa
"Compensation: Equity only (for now)"

good luck with that fellas ;-)

~~~
wyclif
Indeed—and it's not even SV equity, it's English equity! I'll refrain from
sarcasm and simply leave a quote from the great David "Pardo" Keppel here:

"There's no shortage of smart, hardworking engineers. There's a shortage of
smart, hardworking engineers willing to work for very little money."

Or, in this case, no money.

------
alexandros
Resin.io | REMOTE | Linux engineers, Security engineers, Backend engineers,
UI/Front-end engineers, Sales engineers (for the last one only, bay area
preferable)

Resin.io allows IoT developers to push Linux Containers to embedded devices.
See our latest demo at DockerCon [1].

We're very emphatic about our remote culture [2].

The resin.io team is composed of people passionate about quality code, well-
thought out architecture, and great user experience. Etcher.io, a tool we
recently released, is a good example of all those things.

Most of our code is node.js though we're transitioning some parts of the stack
to Go.

Some details on the individual roles:

Linux engineers - We're building a minimal OS for embedded devices[3].
Knowledge of Yocto Linux very helpful.

Security engineers - Passionate about building an end-to-end secure code
delivery pipeline, from the cloud to the device, all the way down to the
bootloader and CPU?

Backend engineers - Resin's backend is composed of ~10 microservices with
unique challenges. Most of the code is in node.js and CoffeeScript, JS
knowledge required.

UI/Front-end engineers - We're passionate about UX, and have a lot of cool
features to build. Most of our UI is in AngularJS but knowledge of other
frameworks a plus.

Sales engineers - (ideally in the bay area) - End-to-end understanding of
resin.io, ability to work with customers to both teach and guide them to use
resin.io effectively. You may need to spend time on-site with customers.

Workflow engineers - Looking for full-stack developers passionate about
optimising the way a remote team works.

Our interview process is a first call to go through programming competence, as
well as a follow up with the corresponding team lead.

If any of the above sound exciting, drop us an email at join@resin.io

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1573&v=75vm6rRb6...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1573&v=75vm6rRb6K0)
[2]: [https://resin.io/blog/how-we-run-a-remote-
team/](https://resin.io/blog/how-we-run-a-remote-team/) [3]:
[https://github.com/resin-os/](https://github.com/resin-os/)

------
stunder
Hart | Anaheim, CA | Web Designer | Full Time | ONSITE

Hart helps collect data from disparate sources and integrates them into a
bidirectional API enabling HIPAA- compliant sharing and maintenance of patient
medical information amongst providers. We are looking for talent in multiple
areas such as iOS Development, Web Design, Scala, Data Engineering, Node.js,
React, and more…

We have been building a great team of talent and are adding more. If you think
you are ready we would like to have you in for a code challenge and to meet
the company.

Some of our benefits are. * 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you
and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity
Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance
* Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart
University Extra perks * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and
Keyboard * Studio Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks
* Daily catered team lunches provided by our on site chef

You can find more information and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/2uicpt](http://grnh.se/2uicpt) or feel free to email me
eric@hart.com I work building tools for the teams in house and love it here :)

------
stunder
Hart | Anaheim, CA | SDET | Full Time | ONSITE

Hart helps collect data from disparate sources and integrates them into a
bidirectional API enabling HIPAA- compliant sharing and maintenance of patient
medical information amongst providers. We are looking for talent in multiple
areas such as iOS Development, Web Design, Scala, Data Engineering, Node.js,
React, and more…

We have been building a great team of talent and are adding more. If you think
you are ready we would like to have you in for a code challenge and to meet
the company.

Some of our benefits are. * 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you
and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity
Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance
* Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart
University Extra perks * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and
Keyboard * Studio Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks
* Daily catered team lunches provided by our on site chef

You can find more information and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/ld86pr](http://grnh.se/ld86pr) or feel free to email me
eric@hart.com I work building tools for the teams in house and love it here :)

------
janbernhart
Lisa | Elixir Developer | The Netherlands | Remote or onsite | Visa&
Relocation sponsored

Lisa makes innovative software for sportclubs. The core of the platform is
written in Elixir with Phoenix framework. We're looking for a skilled
developer to build new features and teach other developers how to code in
Elixir.

Contact; janbernhart85_AT_gmail.com

------
jnagro
Dockwa | Onsite | Cambridge, MA + Newport, RI

OpenTable for Marinas. Marina Management SaSS.

Boaters & Coders.

Looking for Engineers, open to other interested candidates too.

[https://dockwa.com/about-us](https://dockwa.com/about-us)

[https://engineering.dockwa.com/](https://engineering.dockwa.com/)

------
tomjacobs
HomeShare | San Francisco | Full-time | On-site

We're making San Francisco a great place to live again.

YC says make something people want. People really want to be able to afford to
live in the city. We can't build housing fast enough, so we're hacking it.

We're converting the city; we take apartments where the rent is well above
what people can afford, and convert them so that the space is better used, and
this brings down the rent to $1,200/month in SoMa. By offering this unique
price point for city living, customers love it, and we share in their savings.

Long term, we aim to be the interface for your living situation, bringing down
the underlying cost of housing, while holding no inventory. We're starting out
as a "full stack living situation" company, and moving towards being your
trusted interface layer for where you live.
[https://techcrunch.com/2015/03/03/in-the-age-of-
disintermedi...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/03/03/in-the-age-of-
disintermediation-the-battle-is-all-for-the-customer-interface/)

We're looking for an ambitious developer to help launch this early-stage
venture, and work in the trenches with an experienced founding team. The
founders have launched and run several companies before. Though we are
bootstrapped, we're processing over $1M / year in annualized transaction
volume, and we're up to nearly 100 customers living in our apartments. For the
hungry individual, this is a crash course on how to found and launch a new
venture. At the heart of our service is the ability to introduce compatible
housemates to one another. That's where you come in; building our automated
matching system.

This is part front-end web dev, back-end web dev, growth engineer, and part
data scientist.

Our current stack: Rails, Docker, AWS, jQuery, Bootstrap, Email.

Apply: tom@thehomeshare.com

[https://www.thehomeshare.com](https://www.thehomeshare.com)

More about us: [https://blog.thehomeshare.com/san-francisco-is-an-
expensive-...](https://blog.thehomeshare.com/san-francisco-is-an-expensive-
place-to-live-d4da86de7967)
[https://medium.com/@TomPJacobs/50a2fc65bdd8](https://medium.com/@TomPJacobs/50a2fc65bdd8)

------
svohara
HERE North Amer | Berkeley, Chicago, Colorado | Full time and interns onsite |
Highly autonomous driving group seeks programmers and computer vision / deep
learning algorithm developers. Many positions open: cloud, embedded, GPU,
real-time video processing, 3D localization, caffe, detection, segmentation,
etc.

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Engineering Manager/Tech Lead, Kafka & Zookeeper | Palo Alto or San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Leading the Apache Hadoop movement from the start!

Cloudera is headquartered in Palo Alto, California with 25 offices in 20
countries. We are a cutting-edge software company of 1,200+ employees globally
that provides Apache Hadoop-based software, support and services, and training
to business customers.

Cloudera is looking for a few Engineering Managers with distributed computing
experience to help define and build a highly-scalable next generation storage
engine team.

We are looking for a few folks who have:

-Prior experience managing a team of 3-7 engineers.

-Strong Java and Scala skills required.

-Strong written and verbal communication skills and collaborative mindset.

-Comfortable interacting online with a worldwide open-source community.

-Strong grasp of algorithms and data structure fundamentals: O(log n) vs. O(n) matters a lot when N is 100 petabytes

-Experience with distributed systems a strong plus

So, why Cloudera?

Amazing people - We are a fun and smart team, including many of the top
luminaries in Hadoop and related open source communities. We frequently
interact with the research community, collaborate with engineers at other top
companies and host cutting edge researchers for tech talks.

Innovative work - Cloudera pushes the frontier of big data and distributed
computing, as our track record shows. We test and deploy our code on huge
clusters with thousands of nodes, terabytes of RAM, and petabytes of storage.

Great culture - Transparent and open meritocracy. Everybody is always thinking
of better ways to do things, and coming up with ideas that make a difference.
We build our culture to be the best workplace in our careers.

Oh the perks - Free lunches, happy hours, gym sponsorship, video game rooms,
ping pong, foosball, offices in Palo Alto and San Francisco and we get shit
done!

To apply, please go here
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OBL6iw3](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OBL6iw3) and
also sign up for our Talent Community to hear about future opportunities
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/cloudera/jobAlerts](https://jobs.jobvite.com/cloudera/jobAlerts)

------
arsenerei
Staples SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.
We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

~~~
anon20160701
fyi I contacted them and they sat on it for 3 weeks before responding with a
code test and without responding to the questions in my email. I hesitated to
post this, but it was not how I'd think you'd treat a potential colleague.

------
mprev
Exoscale.ch, Berlin or Switzerland.

Junior Developer Advocate

Help us build awareness, adoption and community for our public cloud iaas
platform.

Ideal for someone looking to learn the ropes of developer relations and
community management.

[http://bit.ly/exoscale-junior-devrel](http://bit.ly/exoscale-junior-devrel)

------
ivanavi
eBay | iOS Developers | Portland, OR | Onsite

I work at eBay Classifieds group, where my team is looking for iOS developers.
We are a globally distributed team that support apps for more than a dozen
countries. Portland is eBay's mobile development hub. We are located in
beautiful downtown Portland. Please email me with questions.

[https://jobs.ebayinc.com/jobs/2417575-1950/Portland-
Oregon-i...](https://jobs.ebayinc.com/jobs/2417575-1950/Portland-Oregon-iOS-
Software-Developer?lang=en-US)
[https://jobs.ebayinc.com/jobs/2416250-1950/Portland-
Oregon-S...](https://jobs.ebayinc.com/jobs/2416250-1950/Portland-Oregon-Sr-
iOS-Software-Engineer-Portland?lang=en-US)

------
workerthread
Z-Wave Senior Z/IP Software Engineer | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full-time, ONSITE

([http://www.z-wave.com](http://www.z-wave.com),
[http://www.sigmadesigns.com](http://www.sigmadesigns.com))

Sigma Designs is expanding the Z-Wave R&D software organization in the
Copenhagen office. We are looking for a knowledgeable and analytical
professional. You will have the opportunity to shape the networking technology
and protocols for the worlds leading wireless Smart Home IoT brand . We are
passionate about reliability and security and strive for the highest technical
excellence while maintaining a strong focus on pragmatic solutions that work
in the field. We are a multi-cultural and international workplace with offices
on three continents. Join us in making wireless mesh networks as reliable and
ubiquitous as electricity and running water in the home.

Job Description

As a Senior Z/IP Software Engineer you will be a part of a strong team of
Software engineers designing and implementing Sigma Designs 'Z-Wave for IP
strategy' Z/IP – Enabling Z-Wave products for the Internet of Things. The team
is working on a wide range of Linux platforms. Your primary work tasks will be
a) Design and implementation of new generations of Z/IP Gateways and Z/IP
clients and b) Participation in the continuous development of test systems

We expect that you have/are:

* Strong analytical background with experience in design, implementation, test and documentation

* Passionate about development in constrained and Linux environments

* Extensive experience with IP Protocol stacks

* Extensive experience with wireless networks and communication protocols

* Interest in iOS and Android application development is a plus

* Extensive experience programming in C/C++

* Relevant technical background such as M.Sc.E.E or equivalent

Our interview process consists of resume/cover letter screening, a couple of
1-hour interviews and a reference check. We don't use puzzle questions to
assess candidate.

For additional information, please contact:

Jonas Roum-Møller (Z/IP Project Manager) Tel. +45-3913 0051

Jakob Buron (Staff Engineer) jakob_buron@sigmadesigns.com

Please forward your application marked 'Sr. Z/IP Software Engineer HN' to:
Jobs-DK@sigmadesigns.com

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC | Full-time, Onsite |
[http://alloy.ai](http://alloy.ai)

Over $20 trillion worth of goods are manufactured, transported, and sold each
year - the things we use, wear and eat every day. The global supply chain is
one the world's largest economic engines, but it struggles to keep up with its
own complexity.

The manufacturers, distributors, and retailers that make up this complex
network are limited by the information they posses. They struggle to track and
respond to supply and demand as their product travels from production to
consumer. Those who try rely on 40-year-old data standards, lots of manual
Excel work, and hordes of human middleware.

At Alloy, we’re set to change all this. We provide the first comprehensive,
low-latency view of demand and inventory across all distribution channels. Our
platform connects manufacturers, suppliers, distributors, and retailers,
allowing companies to track their products down to the store shelf and better
respond to end-consumer demand.

We are early stage, well funded by leading VCs, and growing. Our small team
has diverse backgrounds and experience in analytics, large-scale enterprise
software, and retail and financial technology. Culture really matters to us:
we value diversity in all forms and strive to foster integrity, respect, and
open communication.

We're committed to make enterprise software inspiring. We use Google Compute
Engine, Postgres, Redis, Apache Spark, Python, Java and React, all wrapped in
strong design.

== About You ==

You thrive in a small team where you can build technology from the ground up.
You love to pick up new tech, get good at it fast and do something creative
with it.

You don’t shy away from even the most challenging problems and are relentless
in always looking for better solutions. You are self-motivated and enjoy
working with others towards a common objective. Building software is the means
to an end: you want to change the way an entire industry operates.

As an engineer at Alloy, you’ll do any or all of the following:

* Model parts of the supply chain and develop features that bring them together

* Automate the collection, parsing, and storage of huge volumes of data

* Design a flexible but blazing-fast analytics framework that powers instant insights

* Build beautiful, easy-to-use apps that our customers love to use

* Dive into server provisioning, deployment, automation, and monitoring

We would love to hear from you - send me a note at evan@alloy.ai

------
andreeaf
REMOTE | Romania

Wirestorm is looking to hire Full Stack Developers in Romania. Please apply
here:
[https://wirestorm.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=73](https://wirestorm.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=73)

------
karlhaascnc
feedbackr | Graz, Austria | Part Time | ONSITE

    
    
      $ npm install @feedbackr/JoinOurTeam
      npm ERR! Linux 4.4.0-28-generic
      npm ERR! argv "/usr/bin/nodejs" "/usr/bin/npm" "install" "@feedbackr/JoinOurTeam"
      npm ERR! node v5.12.0
      npm ERR! npm  v3.8.6
      npm ERR! code E404
    

[https://gist.github.com/feedbackr-
io/2782bd6cb56a0d161e76609...](https://gist.github.com/feedbackr-
io/2782bd6cb56a0d161e76609264f4ecc8#file-package-json)

Who wants to help?

[https://www.feedbackr.io/](https://www.feedbackr.io/)

------
anujdeshpande
Makerville | Remote |Part/Full time| ECE or hardware enthusiasts

Work on ARM Cortex. WiFi/BLE stacks. eLinux.

Currently we are doing
[https://Makerville.io/knit](https://Makerville.io/knit) Applications around
that are a wip.

anuj at makerville dot io

------
makmanalp
Center for Intl Development at Harvard | Product Manager, Frontend Engineer |
FULLTIME ONSITE Cambridge, MA (near Boston)

The Growth Lab (at the Center for International Development) is a research
team that works to solve the issues of poverty in developing countries and
focuses on the question, “Why do some countries grow while others don’t?” We
are building a team of four/five people within the Growth Lab creating web
based data visualization tools, largely funded by governments (past examples
include Mexico, Colombia, Peru). We’re aiming for one designer, two frontend
engineers, perhaps one more person to do backend work - though we're trying to
prevent everyone from getting too siloed, and trying to hire people who are
T-shaped: specializing at one sort of thing, but curious about related areas.
We work alongside a larger team of researchers with diverse backgrounds.

\---

One of the more recent sites we worked on:
[http://www.datlascolombia.com/#/?locale=en-
col](http://www.datlascolombia.com/#/?locale=en-col)

One of our older sites, focusing on international trade data:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/)

Our head researcher, talking about our ideas:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FeugaLv5Bo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FeugaLv5Bo)

A neat webgl project one of our interns did:
[http://globe.cid.harvard.edu/](http://globe.cid.harvard.edu/)

\---

Regarding the frontend engineer: see this older post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11815253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11815253)
. We're looking for folks experienced in building web apps with complex user
interactions, and experience with building single page apps (the "frontend
backend") is strongly preferred.

Regarding the product manager, see this gist (this comment ended up being too
long to post!)
[https://gist.github.com/makmanalp/bb7fb0cf50e3a44c2d1321a08e...](https://gist.github.com/makmanalp/bb7fb0cf50e3a44c2d1321a08e71c3db)

\---

To get in touch, use the link above or contact Andrea Hayes (andrea underscore
hayes at hks dot harvard dot edu), preferably with work samples you're proud
of!

~~~
dbc00per
Thank you for posting! The work you put out is incredible. I was actually
showing an intern the webgl viz last week.

~~~
makmanalp
Wow! This is extremely flattering! Thank _you_! Tell your intern that that was
an intern project by a master's student, maybe that'll get them even more
excited.

All his code is here: [https://github.com/cid-
harvard/globe](https://github.com/cid-harvard/globe)

------
gionn
ClouDesire.com srl | Pisa, Italy | Full-time, Onsite | Junior/Senior Developer

Software developer and devops

[https://cloudesire.cloud/jobs/](https://cloudesire.cloud/jobs/)

jobs@cloudesire.com

------
yegg
Remote at DuckDuckGo -
[https://duck.co/help/company/hiring](https://duck.co/help/company/hiring).
Looking for backend, frontend, growth, and devops engineers.

------
yoloswagins
Homelight | San Francisco | Onsite | fulltime |
[https://www.homelight.com/about-us#careers](https://www.homelight.com/about-
us#careers) | Sr. Fullstack Developer

Current Interview Process: call with recruiter, engineering phone screen,
onsite, team lunch, reference check, offer.

We're a small team of 7 engineers. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, and Postgresql
hosted on Heroku. The javascript is well written, and we don't use any
frameworks. We've got reasonable test coverage, and a very empathetic culture.

The next engineer we're looking for is a Sr. Fullstack Developer.

You are a web development guru. You take pride in your work, writing clean,
maintainable code. You also prioritize and build what’s necessary to
accomplish the business objectives at hand. You roll up your sleeves and do
whatever is necessary to push the company forward. You have strong back-end
skills, but are also comfortable with front-end work and can drive a feature
from PSD to functional product.

I applied via the link on the careers page, but if you have any questions, you
can email me at eunoia.github+hnwh1@gmail.com

You Have

* A GitHub account (or portfolio) that rocks

* Projects that you can point to that you personally (not your team) built

* 2+ years of Ruby-on-Rails experience

* 5-10 years of web development experience, ideally some of which is in a startup environment

* An understanding of web analytics, A/B testing, and agile development methods

* An outstanding academic background; CS degree preferred

* What You'll Do Here

* We're looking for a full stack engineer to help us build amazing products. We've got a full slate of interesting projects and need an exceptional engineer to help us create innovative technology that will change real estate. You'll be working on mission critical projects, both on our internal tools and on our customer facing products, and will be able to help shape our engineering culture as we grow.

You Want

* Your work to matter - to be critically important to your team’s success

* To work on a small team that gets sh _t done but also likes to have fun

_ To receive a competitive equity/comp package

* To build cool technology that will transform an industry and forever change the way people buy and sell real estate

------
lyndaphan
Sift Science (YC11) | Onsite only | Downtown San Francisco

Unfortunately, evil exists. Fortunately, we're here to stop it! Fraud and
abuse plague online businesses of all types, from marketplaces to payment
processors, social networks to e-commerce stores. As the internet's trust
layer, Sift Science's mission is simple yet powerful: make these online
experiences faster, smoother, and safer – using the smartest technology
around.

We're a humble team that is passionate about using real-time machine learning
to protect sites that we all love. Airbnb, Jet.com, Opentable, Yelp and Zoosk
are just a few satisfied customers that love us! Join us in making the
internet a better place.

We are hiring for:

-Senior Backend Engineers

-Senior Machine Learning Engineers

-Engineering Managers

-Site Reliability Engineers

-Product Managers

Visit www.siftscience.com/jobs for all open reqs.

E-mail Recruiting@siftscience.com with any questions.

------
karavelov
AWS DynamoDB Dublin office:

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en-gb/jobs/414092](https://www.amazon.jobs/en-
gb/jobs/414092)

Strong Scala or other functional language required.

------
snewman
Scalyr | San Mateo, CA (ONSITE)

Integration Engineer: $110-160K, >=0.3% equity Frontend Engineer: $110-160K,
>=0.3% equity DevOps Evangelist: $130-180K, >=0.5% equity

At Scalyr, we've built a log analysis and ops visibility tool that our users
rave about, because it smashes expectations for performance and ease of use.
Now it's time to spread the word. We offer the equity, influence, and fun of
an early-stage company, with stability, great pay, and a low-stress culture.
We have great backers, strong traction, and an 11-digit target market. I've
built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can
honestly say this is my favorite so far.

Integration Engineer: an ops visibility tool is only as good as the data it
collects. We pride ourselves on collecting everything from logs to system
metrics to application metrics to API data, in the whatever environment our
customers are using. If you enjoy constantly getting to play with new tools,
come help us connect to... everything. You'll be playing around with software
packages from Apache to Zookeeper, APIs from AWS to, er, Azure. Much of your
work will involve adding modules to our Python-based agent. If you're
interested, there's also room to help create dashboards and write guides to
help engineers make sense of all the data that $PACKAGE_X generates.

Frontend Engineer: we earn our keep by giving users unprecedentedly fast and
easy tools for exploring vast amounts of operational data. That starts with
our unique backend query engine, but it doesn't mean anything without an
equally amazing frontend. We're building a brand-new web app that adds
features while removing complexity, all with an eye to performance. As a
ground-up rewrite, there's lots of opportunity for you to have a significant
impact. If you care about user experience, enjoy great engineering, and want
to join an experienced team where you can really stretch yourself, we'd love
to hear from you.

DevOps Evangelist: if you're passionate about enlightened server operations,
appreciate good tools, and would like the chance to bring a great tool to
great customers, we should talk. We've had success with meaty posts like
[https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-
of-s...](https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-of-s...). and
[http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/](http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/).
Join us and you'll have the chance to write meaningful articles, engage with
fellow engineers, and spread the word on a great product. If you have an
engineering background, experience in operations, and a love of communicating,
drop me a line!

If either of these roles sound interesting, please reach out to
jobs@scalyr.com.

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE at many locations worldwide | Engineers, Designers, Product
Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales, Admin

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have offices in SF, NYC, Santa Monica/LA, Palo Alto, Seattle, Boulder,
Denver, Chicago, Boston, Washington DC, Atlanta, Austin, Dallas/Ft Worth,
Toronto, London, Paris, Dublin, Tokyo, Sydney, Berlin, Singapore and Beijing,
with more coming, though not all are hiring.

We're broken into three main divisions: Pivotal Labs (yes, _that_ Pivotal
Labs), Pivotal Cloud R&D and Pivotal Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair
program and TDD every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are
fantastic at keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from
users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available. We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal
Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs
and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform available.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode (incubating), is an in-memory distributed grid with
years of high performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I guess
that's life in paradise.

To see all our open jobs and apply directly, follow this referral URL:
[http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn@pivotal.io to answer any questions you
might have.

Either of these helps me score one of our referral bonsues (did I mention our
generous referral scheme?)

I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just an engineer here.

~~~
phpphd
> It doesn't matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD

Please remove this line from your job ads, It's belittling and adds absolutely
nothing. there are other way to say that you're language agnostic.

~~~
victor9000
I don't think they're trying to belittle anyone, or say that they're language
agnostic. To me it says that they're not hung up on past experience, so you
should feel free to apply if you have what it takes.

~~~
jacques_chester
That was the intent, but since the intent is not coming through clearly, I'll
take it out next time.

~~~
wlesieutre
FWIW I thought it came through fine

~~~
jacques_chester
Communication takes two participants; this thread showed that some folks are
reading it as a personal attack on them or as a personal attack on others.

It's more important to me that I don't personally turn people off Pivotal. We
talk a lot about empathy. I'm only human, sometimes I miss the mark. But we
also talk about adapting to new information.

It's likely that I have accidentally turned away a bunch of bright people.
Which works against my own interests and Pivotal's interests.

So given a choice between a little bit of literary flair and not coming across
as mean, at the next opportunity, I'm going to choose to cut it out.

~~~
thegeekpirate
Don't let one or two people be the deciding factor when it was probably the
best line out of any submission I've read.

The meaning was incredibly clear, to a point where I can't even fathom how
there could be a misunderstanding.

You even said yourself that the inspiration was two people who were hesitant
because of their PHP/PhD backgrounds, and I bet there are far more of those
out there whom you're inviting to apply.

You'll never please everyone.

------
jlynn
eero ([https://eero.com](https://eero.com)) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE

We're looking for backend, data, mobile, hardware, and firmware engineers. Our
goal is to make connectivity problems a thing of the past and build networks
protect and enable your home.

Our stack includes Scala, Akka, C, Python, React, Swift, Java.

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero) or
email me at john@eero.com

------
vorador
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Soma) |
Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas. We build N1, the extensible, open source email client, and
the infrastructure powering it. We're looking for fronted application
engineers (React, Electron, JS), designers, backend systems engineers, &
infrastructure/operations engineers.

We recently launched N1, have accumulated over 16K stars on GitHub, and are
looking for core application engineers to design an extensible platform around
email, calendar, and contacts.

You'll not only use modern web tech to build a better email experience, you'll
design the developer platform to power the next generation of email apps. See
more about N1 here: [https://nylas.com/N1](https://nylas.com/N1) & code:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1)

We take pride in the diverse culture we've built and are looking for more than
raw technical talent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg)

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* N1 uses javascript (ES6), React, Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron, and no jQuery

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're a small team

* We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership.

Benefits include free Lyft to & from the office, full health, dental, vision,
and lunch every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too.

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(karim@nylas). We're a diverse team, and encourage applications from all
backgrounds.

------
azimuth11
SEEKING WORK - Location: Houston, Texas and Remote Expert level frontend and
applications engineer with operations experience. Production experience with
wide range of tools (JavaScript, Ruby, PHP, Python, etc., popular frameworks
for most languages, WordPress, etc.) and databases (SQL and NoSQL). I was the
first engineer at an 80+ person thriving startup and helped to build most of
the application's backend and UI. I like to solve problems and ship a great
product for my clients. Email me to discuss something further:
rwoody/at/gmail.com

~~~
komaromy
Post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12016570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12016570)

~~~
azimuth11
Whoops, phone got me.

------
emilburzo
META

Dev friendly search frontend for this thread:
[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

------
jordanbrown
Lugg - [https://angel.co/lugg/jobs](https://angel.co/lugg/jobs)

------
bittersweet
Springest | Amsterdam, ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Springest is a rapidly growing international marketplace for learning. From
online trainings to university courseware,

Springest helps you find, compare, and book whatever you need to reach your
personal and professional learning goals. We are looking for a senior
developer to join our product team. We use Holacracy which in short means we
have no managers and you are in control of what you do. You help build and
shape the product.

Stack: our main app is built on Rails with Postgresql, Elasticsearch, Redis
and more. Next to this we have a lot of smaller services and internal tools
where we use whatever tool is best for the job but we have Golang and
Elixir/Phoenix in production.

Springeteers are a happy bunch, and learning is very important here. Next to
internal workshops, we regularly host meetups in the Ruby and DevOps spaces,
most recently we hosted Elixir Amsterdam. We also organise monthly in-company
hackdays where we work on creative ideas and new technologies that are not on
our regular roadmap. Some hackday projects have grown out to become part of
our core business. If you come up with a great idea you're excited about, you
can run with it and see how far it can go. Read more about that here:
[https://medium.com/@springestdev/how-to-run-an-all-
company-h...](https://medium.com/@springestdev/how-to-run-an-all-company-
hackathon-ad9c85b4420f)

VISA: We can and have hired from outside the EU so we can help you get set up
here in Amsterdam. Every employee gets a 1000 Euro budget per year which you
can use to go to conferences, buy books etc to develop yourself. We are an
English speaking company but some of us have also used it to learn Dutch.

Interview process: When hiring we like to talk in person or on the phone to
get to know you, after which we do a 1-2 day trial to get a feel for your
working style. This also helps you get a better impression of our team, our
working environment, and the Holacratic process.

* Learn more about Springest: [http://about.springest.com/](http://about.springest.com/) and [http://over.springest.nl/werken-bij-springest/](http://over.springest.nl/werken-bij-springest/) (Dutch) * About Holacracy: [http://about.springest.com/holacracy/](http://about.springest.com/holacracy/) * What it's like to work at Springest: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNBgkhkPK14](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNBgkhkPK14) * More about the vacancy: [http://devblog.springest.com/vacancy-senior-ruby-on-rails-de...](http://devblog.springest.com/vacancy-senior-ruby-on-rails-developer-in-amsterdam)

If you have any questions or want to apply, contact mark@springest.com

~~~
rvwaveren
great company

------
wolfgke
As a suggestion: Why don't you add salaries to the description? This would be
helpful.

------
zephyrfalcon
Is it just me or does kristopolous's script no longer work? (It worked fine in
the previous months.)

~~~
wjg
Nope, it does not work for me anymore. So I was inspired by it and made
another that does mostly the same. It also removes nonmatching posts and
highlights matching terms.

[https://github.com/joelgardner/hnfilter](https://github.com/joelgardner/hnfilter)

hn_filter(['rem-ote'], ['re-act', 'javas-cript'], true) will remove posts that
don't contain 'rem-ote' and one of 're-act'|'javas-cript' (remove the dashes
obviously)

------
spyros
Neota Logic | New York, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME Software Developers: Dev/Ops,
Sr. Java Developer, Sr. Web Developer

Neota Logic is the producer of an Artificial Intelligence software platform
that consists of a Hybrid Reasoning engine, a comprehensive front-end
templating system (most of it is web) and a desktop tool for VRAD of Expert
Systems. Our system allows subject matter experts to automate their expertise
and judgment at internet scale and delivered in an operationally useful form –
as applications embedded in business systems or consulted interactively in a
browser. We transform expertise into action. We enable our clients to create
innovative services that can help reduce risks, reduce costs and improve
business decisions.

We are a small team of engineers and expanding to include a Dev/Ops engineer
and two front-end developers (one for our Java desktop tool and one for our
Web stack). We are looking for experienced folks, who can share their ideas
and knowledge and help us scale and expand our no-code platform for creating
intelligent, "expert system" applications. Our stack includes Java and Swing
for the VRAD desktop application, Scala/Play/Javascript for the web front-end
and lots of python for our deployment (AWS) infrastructure.

Dev/Ops: \- 2-3 years experience in AWS, Networking and Database architecture
and management \- experience administering linux systems \- security-oriented
mindset \- strong knowledge of at least one of Python, Ruby or Perl (python
preferred) \- A bachelor's degree in Computer Science is required (anything
more is of course a plus)

Sr. Java Developer (swing): \- At least 5 years experience building production
applications with Java and Swing \- JavaFX and Javascript (in particular
jQuery) is a strong plus \- A bachelor's degree in Computer Science is
required (masters or doctorate is a strong plus)

Sr. Web Developer: \- At least 5 years experience (3 if you have a masters
degree) in Javascript (in particular jQuery), HTML5, CSS3, Less and Ajax \-
Experience in designing and implementing responsive web applications and
working with complex data structures \- Exposure to Scala (or interest in
learning about it) is a plus \- A bachelor's degree in Computer Science is
required (masters is a strong plus)

If you are someone who has strong CS fundamentals, is passionate about what
they do, work well in a team as well as individually and want to make a
difference at their workplace, drop us a line with your cover letter and
resume at: hr@neotalogic.com. For more information about these (and other)
positions, visit our careers page
([http://www.neotalogic.com/careers/](http://www.neotalogic.com/careers/)).

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

As you lay around in your summer post-barbecue funk second-guessing your life
decisions, consider making a move to a new career path, or transitioning to a
growing organization doing important and exciting work... NCC Group!

If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who
wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a
disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from
you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those
with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

We also have a rapidly expanding Risk Management and Governance group looking
for all levels of infosec architecture and policy experience. We'd love to
hear from you as we expand those teams: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/risk-manageme...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/risk-management-governance/)

We have need for an Experienced Cryptographic Analyst in the short-term, as
well: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/experienced-cryptographic-analyst/)

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-
us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/)

We'd love to hear from you! - NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
benscallan
Venture Founder (CTO & COO) London, United Kingdom · Accelerator DESCRIPTION

Grow a start-up business with the backing and support of Jaguar Land Rover

The InMotion Accelerator is a 6-month programme that allows you to develop a
new business in mobility and smart transportation. InMotion offers
entrepreneurial freedom and ownership with the reassurance and the security of
a corporate backed venture. Here’s how it works. We provide you with a
validated business idea, early stage funding and a monthly living allowance.
You join a co-founder team of three to build the idea and accelerate the
business, leveraging InMotion’s resources and capabilities to gain an unfair
advantage, while retaining majority ownership in the business. Sound
interesting? Then read on…. REQUIREMENTS

Prove your potential and entrepreneurial capability to build your own business
As CTO you will have a few years of development experience under your belt
either in a start-up or working as a contractor. You’re most likely a full
stack dev, but could also be a front end dev with good visual design skills,
who’s comfortable with combining technology with a solid product and business
understanding. InMotion will support you with training and network with
dedicated Venture Partners who provide guidance at every stage, connecting
into a broad range of advisors, including inside JLR. We have a Growth team to
leverage the unfair advantage of JLR and an in-house Technical team to support
your tech. This dedicated network and the supporting cast of InMotion is part
of our commitment to help you build your business. BENEFITS

Develop a high potential start-up business ready to scale and grow

At the end of the accelerator you will have developed your early-stage
business, built a beta product with a clear value proposition that
demonstrates product-market fit. At this point you will have started to
generate your first revenues from your early customers. At the demo day will
showcase your business to potential investors and global media. We’re
committed to helping fund the business and provide support to guide you
through the process of closing your seed round

If you think you have what it takes then we want to hear from you. We’ll
expect you to demonstrate an entrepreneurial edge and your strengths to become
a Venture Founder. We’ll start with an initial telephone screen before
inviting you in to pitch to us, to prove you’ve got what it takes. For
aspiring CTOs we’ll ask you to complete a technical challenge. After the final
stage will give you’ll have an opportunity to engage deeper with the program
and the InMotion team. So, if you’re excited by the opportunity then apply
online through inmotion.im/ or with bscallan@jaguarlandrover.com, business
lead to find out more.

Reference Ycombinator

------
johnbellone
Bloomberg | NYC, Washington D.C. | SRE, Infrastructure Engineer | Onsite |
Full-time

Bloomberg's Platform Engineering team builds infrastructure automation
services that focus on configuration management and cloud orchestration. We
play an active role in advising other infrastructure engineering teams on the
best practices of modern application and infrastructure development.

We have a clear roadmap of where we want to be, but we need your expertise in
building large-scale distributed systems to develop mission-critical system
infrastructure. You will be part of a team that builds the foundation to
support a multi-cloud environment. We develop best practices, tools and
processes that have a direct impact on how thousands of engineers at Bloomberg
interact with infrastructure.

We will trust you to:

\- Take responsibility for the development and deployment of Bloomberg's
platform services

\- Identify and automate manual tasks

\- Implement industry-wide best practices around public and private cloud
infrastructure

\- Develop and maintain documentation, training and SLA for managed
infrastructure and systems

\- Help replace legacy systems with modern, Internet-scale design patterns

We are looking for:

\- 3+ years of experience working on highly available, fault-tolerant
distributed systems

\- A strong understanding of operating systems and the nuances of Linux

\- Experience with datacenter network troubleshooting including IP
fundamentals, DNS, load balancing, proxies and firewalls

\- Familiarity with configuration management systems such as Chef, Puppet or
Ansible

\- Proficiency in at least one of the following languages: Python, Ruby,
C/C++, Go or Java

\- A solid understanding of the modern software development lifecycle (SDLC)
processes such as Continuous Integration and delivery

Our Chef cookbooks are top-notch, and we contribute back to the community!

[https://github.com/bloomberg/collectd-
cookbook](https://github.com/bloomberg/collectd-cookbook)

[https://github.com/bloomberg/kafka-
cookbook](https://github.com/bloomberg/kafka-cookbook)

[https://github.com/bloomberg/confd-
cookbook](https://github.com/bloomberg/confd-cookbook)

[https://github.com/bloomberg/kubernetes-cluster-
cookbook](https://github.com/bloomberg/kubernetes-cluster-cookbook)

[https://github.com/bloomberg/zookeeper-
cookbook](https://github.com/bloomberg/zookeeper-cookbook)

Apply online:

[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/49659](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/49659)

------
rtfeldman
We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 1 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both Senior Engineers who have been around the block many times,
as well as Junior Engineers who are just getting started. We’re looking for
Junior Engineers who are eager to learn, who thrive on great mentorship, and
who want to work on a mission that makes a difference. We’re looking for
Senior Engineers who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and
open-mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what it’s like working here through Hardy’s on-
boarding blog post. [5]

You can learn more about our interview process through Dui’s hiring blog post:
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
ejcx
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX |
VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one. We're hiring
for a variety of roles -- started 2015 at 128, ended around 220, doubling
again in 2016.

This is a perfect time to join -- product market fit is established, but
there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and support work to be
done. We've publicly said we're profitable and on track for long term
independent success. You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of
engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development. Specific roles we're keen to hire include:

0) Great operations/SRE staff: operating our system at scale (80+ datacenters
around the world, 24x7 coverage, >4 million sites) requires highly competent,
hard-working, and communicative engineers.

1) Product designer(s) -- we're looking for great talent to help build UX for
new products, and to improve the interface and user experience of our existing
products. We have a range of customers, from consumers with a single blog all
the way through some of the largest sites on the Internet, and designing
interfaces which work well for all of these users is a big challenge -- are
you up to it?

2) Great front-end engineers -- building new UI/UX to expose controls and data
to customers is an increasing portion of what we do. Our current front-end
stack is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass. Our new projects are
using React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally adopting Higher Order
Components. We're also starting the process of re-imagining our main WWW
Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

3) Systems Engineer -- looking for people to help serve even more traffic,
build infrastructure for security and robustness, and contribute back to open
source projects. We make extensive use of nginx, lua/luajit, and ssl-at-scale.

4) Really interested in people who want to help fix problems for Internet
publishers (articulate what those are and how you think you could help) (Also
-- We're particularly interested in people with Mandarin experience; we have a
joint venture with Baidu, and want to make the experience for both Chinese
Internet users and Chinese sites abroad as great as it can be.) The interview
process is a phone screen with a recruiter, then one or two technical
interviews by phone, then a full day of onsite interviews. We are trying to
shorten the period between interviews (it has dragged on due to very busy
hiring managers, in the past), so please ping the internal recruiter at any
time if you feel things have stalled. Generally we get an answer back to
candidates within a week of the on site interview.

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link

~~~
gnownad
You say you're hiring for Product Designers, but there are no open positions
on [https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team). How can I find out more about this?

~~~
ejcx
Contact our recruiter, ed@cloudflare.com, and he will take care of you.

------
Nelkins
Jet.com | [https://jet.com/](https://jet.com/) | Hoboken (very close to NYC) |
Dublin | Kansas City | Full-time | Onsite

\----------

(From our careers page)

We need super smart engineers from all levels to help us build one of the best
engineered e-commerce platform in the world (big talk we know, but that is our
goal!). Our engineers combine creativity, curiosity, and drive to continuously
perfect and revolutionize Jet from the inside out. We are looking to bring
more intellectually curious engineers who are passionate about technology in
general (Jet is a technology first company and prides itself on its culture of
learning and knowledge sharing and we want all our engineers to be as
passionate as we are!)

Our platform is largely an event driven platform implemented via a
microservice architecture. The platform runs on Microsoft Azure and uses a
large number of technologies and middle ware. The bulk of backend code is
written in a functional style (F#) and our system of record is an event
sourced system (essentially a log of all actions on the platform). We use a
mix of Kafka, Redis, Elastic Search, Azure SQL, Event Store and Azure Storage
for our data stores. About 50% of the platform runs on Linux and the rest
Windows (although we move into more containerization we will see a shift
towards Linux).

\----------

I've been working at Jet since mid-February, and I can honestly say this is
the best job I've ever had. It personally checks off every single box I could
have a for a dream job:

\- Insanely fast-growing startup. We're the fastest startup to reach a billion
dollar valuation, for whatever that's worth.

\- Functional programming in F#. Never been more productive coding.

\- Tech talks and workshops all the time. I'm learning more than I ever have.

\- Transparent compensation structure. You can't see everyone's salary per se,
but we have a comp table where you can look up what the salary is for a given
position.

\- Extremely competent management. It feels like they really care about
employees' happiness here, we've got experienced people at the helm, and it is
amazing to see what a company can look like when you have a fantastic
management team bringing their A-game. Really, it's incredible to have to try
hard to find something to complain about.

\- All the trappings of modern startup life. Free gym membership, lots of free
food, etc.

We're hiring people of all different types of experience for all different
types of roles. More information about specific roles can be found here:
[https://jet.com/careers/](https://jet.com/careers/). You can apply on the
individual role pages.

If you have any questions (commuting from NYC, about Hoboken, what's going on
in the company, anything really), feel free to ask here or send a message to
"nat" at the domain that I work on.

~~~
miguelc1221
sounds awesome! just applied = )

------
techwraith
Eaze | San Francisco | on-site, full time

[https://eazeup.com](https://eazeup.com)

We believe that access to medical marijuana is a fundamental right for all
people. That's why we build technology that connects people to doctors and
dispensaries instantly from the comfort of home, so patients can get their
medicine delivered quickly and safely.

We’re looking for passionate, talented, and innovative contributors to join
our diverse, world-class team and help shape history. We’re serious about
making a positive impact and improving the quality of life for both patients
and employees.

* Senior Back End Engineer (C#/.NET and Node.js)

[https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b3f8d324-afb9-4e06-9ac8-24e1c1bb7...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b3f8d324-afb9-4e06-9ac8-24e1c1bb793a)

The Role

As a back end engineer, you’ll help shape the platform that powers the Eaze
web and mobile apps. We like to iterate quickly, so engineers are involved
early in the product design process. Once we begin prototyping and moving
towards release, you’ll own and ship your own code on infrastructure you help
automate and maintain. You’ll be involved in each step of the process from
design to deployment, including monitoring and scaling.

What We’re Looking For

Our core JSON API and many of our supporting tools are written in Javascript
and C#, so having experience with Node.js or .NET is a plus. Have no fear if
you’re not an expert in either of these—we love engineers who can rapidly
learn the right language or tool in order to solve the problem at hand. Some
of our ongoing challenges include real-time driver tracking and routing,
dynamic product suggestions and of course scaling our system to accommodate
our exponentially growing user base.

* Senior Mobile Engineer (iOS and Android)

[https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/4ca30aac-4b71-4e79-97cb-53707f24b...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/4ca30aac-4b71-4e79-97cb-53707f24bdd0)

The Role

As our first mobile engineer, you'll be in on the ground floor of all of our
mobile initiatives. We have two driver apps (one for Android and one for iOS),
a tele-health app to get your doctors recommendation over video chat, and
we're starting to explore consumer facing options for the marketplace itself.

What We're Looking For

We have a wide range of mobile apps on both of the main mobile platforms, so
having experience with building applications for both iOS and Android is a
plus. If you're stronger in one or the other, that's fine too - the team is
growing quickly and we'll likely need to specialize soon. We're looking for
someone who is a self starter with experience in all aspects of the mobile
stack - data management, network, and UI.

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | Boston, Seattle,
& Tempe | Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems within a casual
work environment. We have a fully stocked kitchen, ping pong/arcade machines,
frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that employees actually use,
generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

Boston, MA:

* Full Stack Developer, Distribution ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?361K6iwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?361K6iwK))

* Software Engineer - Back-end ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3a1K6iwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3a1K6iwO))

* Software Engineer - JavaScript ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3f1K6iwT](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3f1K6iwT))

* Software Engineer in Test - Web Players ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3k1K6iwY](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3k1K6iwY))

* Senior/Principal Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3p2K6iw4](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3p2K6iw4))

* Developer Evangelist, Video Platform ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3v2K6iwa](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3v2K6iwa))

* Principal Systems Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3z2K6iwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3z2K6iwe))

* Systems Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3F2K6iwk](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3F2K6iwk))

* Principal Security Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3O2K6iwt](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3O2K6iwt))

* Mobile Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3S2K6iwx](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3S2K6iwx))

Seattle, WA:

* Principal Full Stack Software Engineer, Billing Team ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?362K6iwL](http://app.jobvite.com/m?362K6iwL))

* Principal UI Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?392K6iwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?392K6iwO))

* Principal Software Engineer, Video Analytics ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h2K6iwW](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h2K6iwW))

* Senior Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3m2K6iw1](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3m2K6iw1))

Tempe, AZ:

* Principal Software Engineer, Video Ingestion & Delivery ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3e0K6iwR](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3e0K6iwR))

* Sr. Software Engineer - Video Delivery ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3z1K6iwd](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3z1K6iwd))

* Sr. Software Engineer - Video Ingestion ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3E1K6iwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3E1K6iwi))

* Sr. Software Engineer - Video Ingestion & Delivery ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3V1K6iwz](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3V1K6iwz))

* Sr. DevOps Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3M1K6iwq](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3M1K6iwq))

* Software Engineering Manager ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3s1K6iw6](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3s1K6iw6))

------
sid6376
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \-
Amsterdam(Netherlands), Shanghai (China), Seattle, WA (USA), ONSITE

Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is
taken care of by the company.

General Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, interesting problems to solve and the work
hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very
dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad
place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a tax break through the
30% ruling to non-dutch people.The work environment is very international and
everybody speaks fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely
tuned through years of experience of doing this.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news).

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog: [http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- Senior Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/n4o02e](http://grnh.se/n4o02e)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Junior iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/piho2l](http://grnh.se/piho2l)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

\- Junior Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/7c4wvl](http://grnh.se/7c4wvl)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

\- UX Designer (Japanese market) -
[http://grnh.se/ygaqv6](http://grnh.se/ygaqv6)

For our office in Shanghai:

\- Software Developer - China Localization -
[http://grnh.se/m12bjy](http://grnh.se/m12bjy)

For our office in Seattle:

Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/j0hacq](http://grnh.se/j0hacq)

Senior Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/xpm80g](http://grnh.se/xpm80g)

For all available positions take a look here:
[http://grnh.se/3ryvfg](http://grnh.se/3ryvfg)

------
mkrn
MethodExists Inc. ([https://methodexists.com](https://methodexists.com)) |
Calgary, Canada | Multiple Positions | Full-time | Both ONSITE Calgary +
REMOTE

We are a Calgary-based, remotely operated company, with our teams currently
spread over Russia, Spain, the Caribbean and Canada. Our company creates
enterprise-ready fully customizable web applications. We have a lot of
challenging work in front of us, and want driven people to join for a new and
exciting experience. You will be empowered by our great processes (continuous
integration, test-driven development, nicely concern-separated codebase,
linting, task management in Phabricator, code reviews, continuous deployment,
communication in Slack, unobtrusive meeting practices, open vacation policy
and more) and positive work culture.

We have successfully delivered solutions for clients in a variety of areas
including energy exploration, operations management, hsse management,
agriculture operations, tourism, risk management and learning systems.

In our next phase, we will be delivering solutions to meet a variety of
technical needs. We will be working to integrate RFID readers for inventory
management, map optimum routes through supply chains and do market analysis,
and build front end interfaces to configure complex systems, among other
projects.

We are hiring the skill sets below, but are open to hear from anyone who
thinks they're a fit or wants to learn more. We are looking to fill some
Canadian roles at the moment (preferably in the Calgary area), but are also
hiring internationally. All jobs are full time.

Front-End Ninja

Role is a front-end developer with a focus on great UX, attention to detail,
extensive knowledge of Javascript / CSS. In particular experience with React,
(+Redux), ES6, PostCSS, D3.js, Leaflet, Electron, React Native is a bonus
since we work with these technologies. Additional benefits would be node.js,
frontend test driven development experience, deep understanding of relational
databases, experience creating complex data visualizations, designing drag &
drop user experiences, performance testing, and mobile testing. This job will
require collaborative interactions and communication with our clients and
business partners, for gathering specs and usability feedback and for building
custom functionality.

Security Hacker

We are looking for a backend developer with a focus on security. Knowledge of
OWASP and other best practices is a must. Enterprise security, data
encryption, AWS security, private networks, securing multiple services.
Monitoring, alerting, screening for security issues experience. Securing
deployments and production environments.

Database Gangsta

Hands-on experience administering large scale relational databases. Proficient
SQL skills. Postgres experience. Experience configuring monitoring,
replication, foreign tables, off-site backups, disaster recovery. Experience
with Amazon / RDS, experience developing APIs, working with queue systems are
a plus.

Devops Mafioso / Full-Stack Warrior

We are looking for a client-focused developer ready to solve a wide range of
client problems related to meeting their SLA requirements. You should be able
to talk to clients, gather and communicate our possibilities around different
scales of deployments, replication, data storage, recovery and security needs.
You should have experience with both frontend and backend (JavaScript) and be
able to quickly prototype proofs of concept, performance test various
deployments at scale, write APIs to integrate with client systems. Experience
with docker, cloud deployments, microservices is needed. Finally it is
important to write high quality documentation and present architectural
concepts to both the team and clients.

Apply at [https://methodexists.com/jobs](https://methodexists.com/jobs)

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Front and backend developers and a Manager | London UK |
ONSITE, freelance developers considered

Firefly Learning is an award-winning EdTech company that works to bring
teachers, parents and students together, enabling greater collaboration,
intuitive workflows and rich resource creation, while saving teachers time.
We’re used by hundreds of leading schools globally, including 8 of the top 10
UK Independents.

In developers, we're looking for four main strengths:

◦ skill: your colleagues would say you get things done to a high standard.

◦ desire to learn: despite (or perhaps because of) you being good at what you
do, you want to get better.

◦ understanding: our product team is great but not infallible. You’ll be happy
to challenge and clarify product decisions with our users’ best interests at
heart.

◦ clear communication: We have a lightweight process, so most days, other than
a morning standup meeting to share what’s going on and what’s planned, you’ll
be responsible for your time.

In a manager, we're looking for someone with experience of the above, as well
as:

◦ experience and skill in training, developing and strengthening a team.

◦ hiring expertise: you know how identify what skills the team needs, and how
to find and close candidates with those skills.

◦ balancing conflicting priorities: for example, we want a product that is
well engineered but not over-engineered.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with a web platform. Our
server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has some Javascript,
so you’ll need to know these or be able to pick them up.

We work as generalists, so experience of any of the following would be a
positive: React, iOS, shell scripting, infrastructure automation, building API
integrations, and databases (particularly SQL Server).

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience. We’re committed to
everyone’s professional development, so we offer a flexible training budget
for you to spend on attending training courses or other events, as well as
brown bag talks and Kaizen weeks for self-improvement and experimentation. In
addition to this we offer 25 days holiday (plus bank holidays and 3 days over
Christmas and New Year), 3% employer pension contributions and discounted gym
membership.

So, if you’ve got an interest in education and a desire to learn your craft
alongside others making the same journey, we want to hear from you. Drop me an
e-mail (robin at fireflylearning.com) or apply on our website –
[http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs)

------
i2oc
Pushpay ([https://pushpay.com](https://pushpay.com)) | Auckland, New Zealand |
Fulltime

Pushpay improves sales and business processes by making payments simple. For
communities we offer a purpose-built giving experience that removes all of the
friction between community members and their cause. For commercial enterprises
we took our learning from the community space to deliver a bill payments
experience that helps you build customer relationships, not deter them.

Product Manager ([https://jobs.pushpay.com/product-
manager](https://jobs.pushpay.com/product-manager))

Help us ship the right product at the right time. Working with researchers,
analysts, and engineers, you will build a program of work that delivers
targeted outcomes that meet product and company objectives. With a team that
ships every day you will be able to confidently make an impact using
experiments, data, and staged rollouts. The results are seen by our
communities which create positive change for people around the world.

Product Analyst ([https://jobs.pushpay.com/product-
analyst](https://jobs.pushpay.com/product-analyst))

Take ideas to real working product. You will validate ideas with research, map
out the problem space, then work with a cross-functional team of designers,
engineers, and customer success coaches that will make it a reality in weeks
not years. With clear business measures, backed by data, you will see your
hard work make a difference in the everyday lives of people.

UX Designer ([https://jobs.pushpay.com/ux-designer-auckland-
nz](https://jobs.pushpay.com/ux-designer-auckland-nz))

We believe in high fidelity, usable, empathetic and intuitive products and as
such are looking to grow the design team to achieve our vision. As a designer,
you will have experience (5+ years) designing digital products and systems,
not just websites. You have helped ship products before. You will have a
strong understanding of screen sizes, user interface design and what makes a
digital product effective.

Software Engineer ([https://jobs.pushpay.com/senior-software-engineer-
auckland-n...](https://jobs.pushpay.com/senior-software-engineer-auckland-nz))

Lead the engineering in the Pushpay platform. We are growing our engineering
team and are looking for seasoned development leaders who can unpack the
potential of their teams. We work in a continuous delivery environment making
an impact every single day. Through rapid feedback loops, learning, and
modern, reliable technology we are the heart of generosity for our
communities.

Quality Assurance Engineer ([https://jobs.pushpay.com/software-test-analyst-
auckland-nz](https://jobs.pushpay.com/software-test-analyst-auckland-nz))

Help us restore a healthy developer:tester ratio. You balance automation and
exploration. Your understanding of web and mobile platforms allows you to hone
in on the dark corners. A passion for good experience allows you to see
through user eyes to find what is functional, but not to form.

 _-_ - _-_

eChurch ([https://echurchgiving.com](https://echurchgiving.com)) | Redmond,
Washington | Fulltime

eChurch removes the barriers to giving and unlocks generosity from a new
generation of digital givers. Trusted by nearly 4,000 churches worldwide
including several of the top 10 churches in the US, we are driving more than
$1B NZD in payments annually.

Product Marketing Manager
([https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=PushPayPR&jobId=14367))

Lead the go-to-market strategy of our generosity solution, services and
ancillary products into faith communities. This includes customer and market
research, segmentation, product positioning, messaging, pricing, packaging,
product launch and sales enablement content. You will be a key leader in
driving long-term product strategies, increasing customer success and
achieving company growth goals. You will be a key evangelist and spokesperson
for our entire product line.

------
BangBaht
Hi

------
billhendricksjr
ProducePay | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | full-time

[https://producepay.com/](https://producepay.com/) is a two-sided marketplace
connecting farmers with produce distributors and provides immediate cash flow
to both parties.

We're looking to hire a Senior UI/UX Designer to join the team in Downtown Los
Angeles. Req below.

We're a well capitalized, seed stage startup backed by some of the smartest
investors in SoCal. See [https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/29/producepay-seed-
funding/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/29/producepay-seed-funding/)

If interested, email your resume and portfolio to me, bill at producepay dot
com.

Responsibilities:

• Apply strategic thinking to design and deliver innovative end-to-end user
experiences that optimize among user needs, business goals, and technological
realities across web & mobile platforms

• Design both interaction components and system-wide capabilities

• Take ideas and concepts, and visualize them in such that they are
communicated effectively and compellingly for internal leaders, partners and
customers

• Turn visions into concepts and translate those concepts into designs that
illustrate simplicity, despite complexity of the system

• Directly responsible for delivering User Experience visions, UI
specifications, wireframes and prototypes

• Collaborate effectively with product management, development, marketing, and
other team members

• Use facilitative leadership skills to drive to the best outcome for
stakeholders, resulting in others learning from you, and inspiring others to
want to work with you

Qualifications

• Four-year degree in Human Computer Interaction, graphic design, or other
relevant field. Graduate degree a plus

• 5+ years of interface design experience in delivering high-volume, high-
profile or award-winning web sites or products; preferably experience with
SaaS and mobile products

• Strong knowledge and experience with driving and applying user-centered
design processes while working collaboratively with customers, along with
cross-functional teams including engineering, product management, and user
research. Seasoned in Agile development processes

• Proficient in a variety of methods to convey ideas and concepts (e.g.
storyboards, wireframes, prototypes, etc)

• Proven track record in setting a vision for great customer experiences,
inspiring others to get behind the vision, and ultimately delivering products
and services that are known for their delightful experience and ease of use

• Effective communicator, presenter, and negotiator

• Organized, self-directed, efficient and able to manage multiple and complex
projects in a timely manner

• Expertise with design tools such as Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver, but
skilled in creating 'lo-fi' prototypes to share with users in a fast,
iterative manner

• Familiarity with web and mobile technologies and their impact on the
feasibility of design solutions; hands-on expertise with HTML, CSS, Javascript
is a plus

• A passion for creating products that resonate on an emotional level

• Strong online portfolio available for viewing

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location as well as our Phoenix area location.

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)
IT Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248)
IT Lead (Phoenix, AZ)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=182658](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=182658)
Software Engineer: Data (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268)
Software Engineer: iOS (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063)
Software Engineer: Android (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585)
Software Engineer:Platform:(NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633)
Software Engineer: Product: (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity.
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-h...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-
health-gets-400-million-and-a-2-7-billion-valuation-from-
fidelity/#43b5c65944bd)

Check out our Engineering Blog and AWS Post for updates on new projects:
[http://dna.hioscar.com](http://dna.hioscar.com)
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/oscar-health-a-new-kind-
of-...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/oscar-health-a-new-kind-of-health-
insurance-company-powered-by-aws/)

If you have any questions please contact Erin: erin@hioscar.com

------
cyngn-recruit
CYANOGEN | Seattle, WA and Palo Alto, CA | On-site Only | Relocation
Assistance | Full Time | Visa (transfer only)

Cyanogen Inc was founded to make our popular open source CyanogenMod project
accessible to a broader consumer base worldwide in the form of Cyanogen OS, a
mobile OS built on Android that is known for its revolutionary personalization
features, intuitive interface, speed, improved battery life, and enhanced
security.

Here are some of our open positions:

1) Director of Software Development: drive strategy, architecture, and
implementation for our Services Team responsible for the large-scale platforms
supporting a diverse range of mobile services.

2) Android Software Engineer [mid and Senior level]: You’ll contribute work
that is fundamental to the Cyanogen experience by adding features to the
Android frameworks, exposing them to apps, and allowing for deeper, richer
experiences for our community to utilize. You’ll need extensive experience
developing complex Android applications and exceptional OO design and
development skills.

3) Software Engineer - Back-end [mid and Senior level]: Build the scalable,
distributed systems that power our mass-market mobile services accessed by
50M+ users. You’ll need hands-on experience with large-scale, distributed
platforms, such as AWS, and excellent OO development skills. These services
are being developed with Java NIO and open source frameworks like Vert.x and
Netty

4) DevOps Engineer: Part of the Services Team mentioned above. You'll help to
troubleshoot and identify solutions to production scalability problems. You'll
need to be strong with AWS/EC2 and have good experience with deployment
automation.

5) Sr. Technical Program Manager: You'll lead engineering execution for our
most strategic products. You’ll collaborate with teams across the company
including product, engineering, and marketing. Your oversight and ownership
will be enormous -- from silicon to cloud, bringing awesome new partner
devices, apps, and services to market.

6) Principal Security Expert: From the lowest levels of the OS to the
application stack to the cloud services and updaters that power Cyanogen’s
unique Android operations you'll drive security processes, tools, and policy
and report on these efforts to executives and the CEO. You’ll work closely
with all parts of the engineering organization to ensure leading-edge security
across everything we build and ship. You will need to dig deeply, evaluate
threats, and resolve them.

Cyanogen is a well-funded startup with offices in Seattle and Palo Alto. We
announced our MOD Platform at MWC this year and are creating new mobile
experiences that weren't previously possible.

More info here: [http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/22/cyanogen-launches-mod-
plat...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/22/cyanogen-launches-mod-platform-to-
give-developers-google-like-access-to-android-os)

Hands-on Demo: [http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/22/11092050/cyanogen-
microsof...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/22/11092050/cyanogen-microsoft-
android-apps-integration)

Check us out at [http://cyngn.com](http://cyngn.com) and view all of our open
positions here: [http://goo.gl/pThdov](http://goo.gl/pThdov), or email us at
recruiting AT cyngn DOT com with questions.

------
bobzoller
Various | [https://www.goodeggs.com/](https://www.goodeggs.com/) | San
Francisco | Full-time

Good groceries, delivered.

Good Eggs lets folks like you shop local, organic produce, meat and fish, and
delicious staples for next-day delivery in the San Francisco Bay Area. We've
built an entirely new supply chain that is changing the way folks feel
connected to the groceries they buy every week.

Apply online: [http://careers.goodeggs.com/open-
positions/](http://careers.goodeggs.com/open-positions/)

 _Why Good Eggs?_

We're a mission-driven Certified B Corp, earnestly working to funnel more of
the $50B US grocery spend into sustainable, local food producers. Our office
is very unique: 50k sqft warehouse with another 10k of (quieter) office space.
No ivory towers here -- we're all in this together. We have chefs on staff
that cook amazing lunches we all enjoy family-style every day. Continuous
improvement is baked into the company DNA, and can be seen just as well on the
warehouse floor as in the engineering teams. Our interview process is short
and transparent: a phone screen, a technical phone interview, and an onsite.
The whole process could take < 1 week. Low stress, very collaborative and
conversational, not algorithms at a whiteboard.

 _Senior DevOps Engineer | Onsite or Remote_

The Delivery Engineering team supports the culture of DevOps at Good Eggs. We
build shared tools and services that enable every team to deploy, monitor, and
maintain their own production environments. The work we do helps our peers
move faster, deliver more, and break less. We're software engineers with a
soft spot for operations, automation, and the libraries that help us build
applications.

You'll report to me, and have ground-floor influence over technical decisions
and roadmap. This is a senior role -- you should be a strong software engineer
and have > 5 years of relevant experience to draw from. We're currently
building a bespoke PaaS using the latest tech like Docker, Amazon ECS,
Kubernetes, CoreOS, etc. Our philosophy is open source by default, and we're
coding mostly in Node and Go.

 _Senior Software Engineer | Onsite_

If you are a full-stack web developer or have significant experience building
e-commerce and logistics systems and want to apply your talents to building a
better food system, we’d love to hear from you.

We run a mature Agile engineering process complete with test-driven
development, pair programming and continuous deployment of features throughout
the day. We’re building next-generation web and mobile applications with
JavaScript across the stack, including Node, Mongo, React, Angular, and a
wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript ecosystem. We are
happy to train the right person to work in this environment.

 _Principal Software Engineer | Onsite_

We're looking for engineers who are interested in a multidisciplinary
engineering environment, and who are excited by building high-scale software
that interfaces with every aspect of Good Eggs, including website ordering,
operations, and customer service. Our team is a great opportunity to widen
your perspective of what it takes to make a large just-in-time commerce and
logistics company tick.

We run a mature Agile engineering process complete with test-driven
development, pair programming and continuous deployment of features throughout
the day. Our core platform is built on Node, Mongo, React, and Angular. We're
in the process of expanding into new domains, including iOS application
development and software that runs on embedded devices in our hub (IoT), and
are looking for senior engineers who can help build our architecture, mentor
junior teams, and grow our teams.

------
john_cogs
HBC Digital | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE

HBC Digital drives the digital retail/ecommerce and digital customer
experience across all HBC retail banners including Hudson’s Bay, Lord &
Taylor, Saks Fifth Avenue, Gilt, and Saks OFF 5TH. While it’s clear that the
future of retail will rely heavily on new technologies and the internet, we
are still discovering how the internet, mobile, e-commerce and in-store
shopping will power commerce in the coming years and decades. With millions of
customers, both online and offline, HBC Digital is positioned at the center of
this reinvention.

We're looking to hire for multiple roles including Application Developers,
Database Developers, Infrastructure Engineers, QA Engineers and Digital
Marketers, among others. You can see all our openings here:
[http://www.hbc.com/careers](http://www.hbc.com/careers).

We're looking for people who are team-oriented, enjoy working in a fast-paced
environment and are eager to level up their skills and careers. We're a big
company with over 350 people on our tech teams and offer big company perks
like summer Fridays, unlimited PTO and a brand-new office in August.

If you have any questions, shoot me an email - john_coghlan@s5a.com.

\---

Hot Jobs

Senior Infrastructure Engineer:
[http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?...](http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?id=160001IC&banner=&area=&state=&city=&type=&keywords=Infrastructure%20Engineer&page=1#d)
Principal Application Developer:
[http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?...](http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?id=160003BV&banner=&area=&state=&city=&type=&keywords=Principal%20Application&page=1#d)
Database Developer: [http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?...](http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?id=160002JG&banner=&area=&state=&city=&type=&keywords=Database%20Developer&page=1#d)
OMS Application Support Analyst:
[http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?...](http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?id=160004YE&banner=&area=&state=&city=&type=&keywords=OMS&page=1#d) QA
Engineer: [http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?...](http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?id=16000955&banner=&area=&state=&city=&type=&keywords=QA%20Engineer&page=1#d)

------
truongor17
Keen IO ([https://keen.io/](https://keen.io/)) | San Francisco Bay Area +
Remote USA | Full Time

\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale.

Our Mission = Turn Explorers into Discoverers.

We value: introspection, continuous learning, personal agency, honesty, and
empathy. It's a work in progress!

We recently raised our Series B and are looking to grow our awesome family of
Keenies!

—— Platform Generalist Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team.
We build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries
around the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs. Skills: Cassandra, Java, Scala, Tornado, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka

\----- UX Engineer & Full-Stack Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area) Keen IO is seeking a UX Engineer & a Full-stack Engineer to join
our team. Our team is focused on shaping the interactive environment where
anyone can put our APIs to work and get value out of our platform. We do this
through apps and interfaces like our Explorer, Dashboards, and Dataviz SDK.
Our customers' expectations for both technical capability and quality have
never been higher than they are right now.

Languages: JavaScript (ES6), CSS3 and HTML5; experience with Python is a plus

\----- Account Executives -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first Sales Representative and SDRs for a
fast-growing, Sequoia-backed, cloud analytics platform. Our Cross-Vertical
Practice is a small, cross-functional team (marketing, sales, sales
engineering, data science) tasked with growing our business across all
verticals.

\----- Customer Success Managers -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Join our new and growing customer success team where you
will be collaborating closely with our revenue and product teams to provide
our customers with the most human and valuable experience with our platform.
You will be instrumental in gathering user experience feedback to platform to
provide customer input to product roadmap development. Most importantly,
you’ll be an integral member of a team of pretty great humans who emphasize
trust, respect, humility, and self-improvement.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us our career page
([https://keen.io/careers/](https://keen.io/careers/)).

~~~
pain_perdu
Applying for this company was hands down the worst application process I've
experienced in my 10 year career. Despite being personally introduced to the
hiring manager at the beginning of the process I was give an unbelievable
'run-around' over the course of many months (I would have an interview, then
wait weeks for a response, then have a second interview, then wait weeks
again). Something is incredibly broken here. Very unresponsive and
unprofessional.

------
johnrball
Spreemo| Senior Data Scientist | Full-Time | NYC

As a Senior Data Scientist at Spreemo, you will work with a growing
multidisciplinary team of talented Data Scientists, Statisticians, Healthcare
Economists/Epidemiologists, and Big Data Technology Experts. Together, you
will create new and improved methods for assessing and predicting the quality
of care delivered by healthcare providers and determining the impact that care
quality has on overall patient outcomes and cost. In addition, you will
develop related analytics tools for the payers, providers, and patients who
use Spreemo’s platform to facilitate and coordinate delivery of care. You will
have the opportunity to work with unique healthcare datasets that cover all
phases of care delivery (referral, diagnosis, therapy, and outcome/follow-up)
from the perspective of all key stakeholders (patients, providers, payers).
Your responsibilities will include helping to further build and extend the
data analytics environment at Spreemo. You will be implementing data pipelines
for ETL, data integration, and data exploration. You will develop regression
and machine learning models for classification and prediction. Your
responsibilities will also include helping to shape Spreemo’s data analytics
strategy by identifying new opportunities and helping to lead and mentor
junior members of the analytics team.

Qualifications: PhD or Master’s degree from elite institution in relevant
technical discipline 5+ year’s work experience as a Data Scientist Experience
with regression and machine learning models for classification and prediction
Experience with methods for feature selection, dimension reduction, and
quantifying goodness of fit Experience implementing data pipelines for ETL,
data cleaning, and data integration Experience with R and/or Python Experience
with SQL and NoSQL databases Experience with unstructured data and NLP
Experience with Hadoop, Spark, and related big data analytics tools Experience
working with healthcare data

About Spreemo: Spreemo, a high-growth, venture-backed company headquartered in
NY, is on a mission to improve patient outcomes through high-quality care. By
establishing broadly accepted quality metrics for physicians and providing
transparency of cost over a collaborative platform enabling end-to-end care
management, Spreemo is doing just that. Today, the focus is on radiology and
other diagnostic tests for occupational injuries – Spreemo connects patients
with a nationwide network of over 4,000 diagnostic providers. At the same
time, through its Quality Research Institute, Spreemo engages in innovative
clinical research to help define best practice, establish a currency of
quality, and understand implications for patient outcomes. Spreemo’s vision is
to apply the lessons learned in radiology to other areas of medicine with the
long-term aim of enabling true collaboration of high quality providers to
deliver improved outcomes and reduced costs for America’s most pervasive
injuries and illnesses. [http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-data-
scientist/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-data-scientist/) If you’re
interested in joining the team at Spreemo, please send a cover letter along
with your resume to analytics@spreemo.com or John.ball@spreemo.com

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NYC | OnSite | Full-Time

Scala, React, Node, Data Eng, Mobile, Program Management

iHeartRadio is the No. 1 all-in-one digital audio service with over 800
million downloads; it reached its first 20 million registered users faster
than any digital service in Internet history and reached 80 million users
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

We are seeking passionate, motivated and skilled engineers looking to make a
major impact on the music world. We have a great work/life balance, free lunch
on Fridays, Bagels on Thursdays, collaborative open floor space, in-office
performances from up and coming artists, bike room and showers. We also
believe heavily in open source and being engaged in the wider tech community.
You can also read about us at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Please apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) or email us
at recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

Software Engineer, Web - Along with Facebook and Netflix, iHeartRadio is one
of the largest React applications around. We are small, focused team committed
to produce our best work. We are undertaking a re-architecture of the
iHeartRadio website/Web application, and just open-sourced a number of modules
[1] as part of this effort. We intend to contribute increasingly more to the
React open-source community.

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications using best of breed frameworks solving real problems at scale.
You will also be actively engaged with our Home and Consumer Electronics
products such as Chromecast, Roku, XBOX, etc.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Software Engineer , Scala - Come work with a worldclass engineering team who
is very active in the Scala community. We have an Akka Cluster microservice
framework and we are doing some reallly exciting things at scale using AWS,
Docker and a variety of other tooling.

Sofware Engineer in Test - Looking for software engineers who love working on
automation frameworks and tooling. Appium, Selenium, etc are all welcome.

Dir Engineering, Android - Looking for a seasoned mobile leader to lead our
Android team across all of our Android initiatives for mobile flagship
applications, consumer electronic integrations and automotive integrations.
Hands on leader, managing a team of 10-12 engineers.

Engineering Program Manager - Our EPMs are technically savvy leaders who help
steer our product initiatives and continue to drive high performance teams to
successful software delivery. Organized, technically oriented, able to be a
servant leader to your teams and interested in working closely with product
and engineering organizations to drive results.

------
ardenpm
migenius | [http://www.migenius.com](http://www.migenius.com) | New York, NY |
ONSITE, Full-time

migenius specialises in photorealistic 3D rendering for the cloud and web
applications. Our main product, RealityServer, provides a simple web services
based API to the NVIDIA Iray rendering engine. We both license software and
build custom solutions for our users. We are based in Melbourne, Australia
with offices in London and Tokyo and are establishing a presence in the US. We
are looking for a developer to work embedded with one of our key customers.
Midtown Manhattan location.

Ideally we are looking for something of a generalist since the demands of the
role will evolve over time (sometimes in short spaces of time). The successful
applicant should have strong software development skills and be able to
quickly work through helping determine feasibility and mock up of potential
ideas but will also potentially be working on production development as well.

Flexibility in working hours is important since there is a need to overlap
some of the working day with the team in Australia. Initially after starting
there would also be a requirement to spend 2-3 months in Australia working
directly with our team to get oriented and obtain a good overview of our
technologies. Good communication skills are essential as customer interaction
is required. If you want to sit down and code uninterrupted from sun-up to
sunset then this probably isn't the role for you.

The role will require working with high end 3D technologies both developed
internally and licensed from third-parties. The visual nature of the results
achieved working on our projects is extremely rewarding and there are also
lots of interesting toys to play with such as servers crammed with GPUs and
remote GPU clusters. We have a close partnership with NVIDIA and their
advanced rendering team (our CEO, that's me, is a former NVIDIA and mental
images employee).

No specific technologies listed here since we have flexible requirements and
are more looking for the right fit with someone who is interested in what we
are doing and can work on multiple ideas and projects at once. If you are
interested in 3D graphics, particularly photorealistic rendering as well as
web development, CAD, architecture or design we cut across all of these types
of areas.

Interview if conducted prior to mid-August would be in person with me and our
customer in New York, if after that interview would be remote. We don't
generally do coding exercises in the interview but we will be looking for an
ability to talk in detail about your previous project and experiences and
ideally you should have something you can actually show of your past work.
Email jobs@migenius.com if the position sounds interesting, please mention
Hacker News when contacting us so we know it was from here.

------
pabloepi
Ups!

~~~
harpastum
This is the thread for people that are looking to hire. People looking to be
hired should post in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12016570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12016570)

------
xenadu02
Although I'm leaving PG in a week, I recommend them. Good company and great
potential... Reasonably good odds to be the first YC company to go public. I
can also vouch for Ben-G and the great work he's doing; we collaborated a lot
on iOS.

Why would I say this about a place I'm leaving? An opportunity I couldn't
refuse came up, but otherwise I'd be staying. I really think PG will do great
things and there are a lot of great people there.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12019286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12019286)
and marked it off-topic.

------
antoinefink
We're hiring a Golang dev at Email Hunter. We're a small company with a fully
remote team :) Learn more here:
[https://emailhunter.workable.com/jobs/276770](https://emailhunter.workable.com/jobs/276770)

